# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Janvier 2011 : L'enfer au refuge de Backa Topola, besoin de

## bagatelle

Nous rentrons tout juste de Serbie et avons trouvé le refuge d'Etela dans une situation inimaginable. Les chiens n'avaient plus de nourriture, plus d'eau, ils dormaient debout épuisés pour ne pas avoir à se coucher dans la boue et les excréments. Ils se battaient à mort pour une niche, pour une saucisse avariée, pour une femelle en chaleur. Des cadavres non ramassés, des blessés, des malades, plus de paille, des naissances....
Les employés qui aidaient au refuge sont partis depuis Noël, Etela ne les payait plus depuis trois mois....
Sa voiture a été saisie, son tracteur a rendu l'âme.
L'enfer depuis lors....

Des mesures d'urgence ont été prises afin de tenter d'adoucir la vie des chiens en attendant de trouver une solution durable afin qu'une telle situation ne se reproduise plus.

Un employé qui s'occupait des chiens revient travailler au refuge, il nous donnera des nouvelles chaque semaine et veillera à l'eau, à la nourriture, à la paille, au ramassage des excréments et des morts. Prix : 250 euros par mois
200 ballots de paille seront livrés chaque mois sur place : 200 euros
Nous avons évacué 22 chiens que nous avons placés en pension afin de les sauver : il faut compter 35 euros en moyenne de pension par mois par chien, prix : 770 euros par mois.
Nous avons versé 200 euros à EDF afin que l'électricité ne soit pas coupée (pas d'eau pour les chiens sans électricité)
FB a fait livrer 4t de croquettes de suite pour le refuge sur place, elle permettront de tenir un mois et demi grand maximum.

Les caisses de l'association sont vides, c'est une grand SOS que nous vous lançons pour l'employé, pour la paille, pour les pensions des chiens sauvés.
Par mois, nous devons trouver 1 220 euros. 

Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit par chèque au siège de l'association : Mukitza, 11 route de Limours, 91470 Les Molières, soit par virement (voir le lien) : 
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

Merci de préciser "Pour Backa Topola"

Je suis désolée de la dureté des photos qui vont suivre, elles sont malheureusement la réalité sur place lors de notre arrivée....

Petite chienne trouvée terrée dans les petits parcs, vagin à l'air, évacuée en urgence et opérée. Elle s'appelle Peggy maintenant, et sera mise à l'adoption. Elle est sauvée....



L'avenir des chiots dans le refuge....



Chiens épuisés dormant debout jour et nuit dans les grands parcs



La boue, toujours la boue



Never, attendu en France, sauvé.... nous avons mis deux jours à le retrouver.



Les mêmes regards partout











Petit cocker sourd et aveugle mort deux jours après notre arrivée, les employés le nourrissaient chaque jour, depuis leur départ il n'a pas trouvé sa nourriture, il est mort de faim.



Grande chienne souffrant de démodécie avancée, nous l'avons évacuée vers une pension, elle sera soignée.



Boxer très malade de l'estomac, évacué en pension, il a vu le véto et vivra.

----------


## Irko

::    Terrible, quelle horreur ...

je regarde mes finances et vous envoie un petit quelque chose, peut-être pas beaucoup mais ça sera ma petite participation pour vous aider

----------


## capucine02

*BON DIEU.. C EST HORRIBLE*

ADOPTABLE EN FRANCE? PROCEDURE A SUIVRE..??

----------


## bagatelle

Merci beaucoup Irko...

Capucine, il reste 3 à 400 chiens sur place.... plus tous ceux en pension en Serbie, à qui il faudra trouver des familles. Notre but est de rendre la vie supportable à ceux du refuge et de tout réorganiser, pas d'évacuer tous les chiens vers la France....

----------


## vagabong 68

Chèque posté aujourd'hui pour soulager un peu ces petits malheureux.
Petite goutte d'eau dans la mer ! D'autres gouttes d'eau... qui me suit  ?

Confirmation uniquement de la réception du chèque sur Rescue. Merci.

Courage à tous.

----------


## redcocce

Comme je l'ai déjà dit j'envoie un chèque de 20 Euros, je ne peux pas faire plus ce mois-ci....
Je suis boulversée....j'ai adopté deux chiens de Becej, mais la situation là est plus que dramatique...
Serait-il possible de parrainer un toutou genre la pauvre petite chienne qui a été trouvé dans un parc , la première du post...?
Quel désespoir....
Vite faites des dons même petits ils aideront ces pauvres âmes.....

----------


## Loulette

Tristesse, détresse, quelle misére!moi aussi j ai une chienne de Becej ,et je crois aussi que dans le cas présent la situation est beaucoup 
plus grave!   ::   j envoie 50 euros!il faut vraiment garder ce refuge ""a l oeil"

----------


## bagatelle

Peggy est toujours en clinique, elle peut être parrainée... merci pour la puce.

Formulaire à retourner: http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... 4662857912

----------


## cloclo 54

Pour les dons , peux-t'on passer par une assoc de manière à profiter de la réduction d'impot, je peux donner une petite somme tous les mois , Isa , puis je passer par ton assoc et faire un prélèvement automatique , parce que là , trop , c'est trop!

----------


## cloclo 54

Il faut financer des niches urgemment .

----------


## Corinne91

Mukitza est reconnue d'intérêt général et nous fournissons des reçus fiscaux.
Merci du fond du coeur à toutes pour votre solidarité.

----------


## Malène

Comme on se sent mal en voyant ces photos !

J'envoie 50  demain matin. 

Merci à tous ceux qui essaient d'aider ces malheureux toutous.

----------


## love-t

Mon dieu    ::  
Toujours plus de détresse...

----------


## Irko

chèque prêt à être poster, merci de me prévenir dés reception    ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Diffusé sur facebook groupes animaliers

----------


## loulouk

bon sang ça ne s'arrêtera donc jamais    ::  

je vous envoie moi aussi un petit quelque chose 
courages petits loups !

----------


## Titakaro

Vous pouvez compter sur moi pour diffuser tout azimut et apporter un petit caillou financier au grandiose édifice dans lequel vous vous êtes lancés.   

Merci par avance de me préciser, sur le forum, lorsque vous aurez reçu ma contribution.

Tout plein de lumière pour tous ces pauvres êtres et leurs protecteurs   ::   Que les anges soient avec vous   :bisous3: 

Mille bravos à vous du courage dont vous faites preuve.

Tita¤

----------


## POLKA67

Mon dieu il y a pire encore, c'est insoutenable.

J'envoie 50   demain !

----------


## momo

Pourquoi Etela a t elle quitté le refuge depuis décembre en laissant tous ces loulous livrés à eux memes?
Je ne comprend pas...beaucoup de personnes dans la meme situation se battent pour les animaux,je pense à Lénuta,Livia.
Comment peut on agir de cette façon,je sais vous allez me dire "vas y toi là bas"...
Quel avenir pour tous ces pauvres loulous?
Qui s occupe d eux actuellement?
Si la seule personne qui est censé s occuper d eux s en va...alors dites moi ce qu ils peuvent éspérer?

----------


## redcocce

Il n'a jamais été dit qu'Etela avait quitté le refuge et abandonné les chiens....
Il faut bien relire le premier post.....
Mais quoiqu'il en soit il faut absolument aider Etela et ces pauvres chiens, c'est une horreur....
Tous ensemble nous arriverons à un résultat....
C'est épouvantable....

Je voudrais savoir si en parrainant un chien on peut envoyer un colis ? mais à qui ? si Peggy est en clinique comment 
puis-je faire pour envoyer , des friandises, un plaid polaire ? Que pourrais-je envoyer qui serve ? des médicaments achetés chez mon véto ?
Je voudrais être guidée SVP ....Merci beaucoup.....

----------


## momo

Alors pourquoi les chiens sont dans cet état redcocce?

----------


## nina77scsc

Bonsoir,

C'est vraiment atroce que cela puisse exister, je vous envoie ma participation dès demain.
Pourvu que tous soient sauvés !!!

----------


## redcocce

Manque d'argent, de moyens....de mains....c'est ce que je comprends moi....
Il faut lire aussi le premier S.O.S. sur les chiens et les chats de ce refuge...
En Serbie il y a une surpopulation de chiens qui errent dans les rues par groupe, pas de stérilisations...
Le refuge de Becej c'est un palace à côté de celui d'Etela...
Et si vous avez remarqué souvent ce sont des femmes seules qui essayent de se dépatouiller comme elles peuvent les pauvres, il faut
les aider....et pourtant je sais que la situation en France de nos chiens est loin d'être bonne, mais là c'est le top de l'horreur...

----------


## Eileen69

C'est bien résumé Chantal.

Oui ils sont très nombreux et il n'y a plus rien. Il faut une grosse chaine de solidarité qui soutienne ce refuge sans faiblir et pendant plusieurs mois au moins, le temps de remettre sur pattes tous ces chiens affamés, malades et meurtris. Les photos parlent d'elles mêmes, c'est inacceptable, on ne peut pas les laisser dormir debout, sans rien dans le ventre dans le froid de l'hiver.

Mais je pense que le secours est en marche. Les gens répondent déjà nombreux à l'appel. Il faut continuer.      :merci:

----------


## momo

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... cka-topola

----------


## bijoux972

:kao7:  une des bénévoles partie sur place m'en avait parlé mais voir l'horreur que ces pauvres chiens vivent en photo... j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.
J'essaierai d'aider à ma façon    ::

----------


## valyelea

il st dit que les employés  etaient partis car non payé par etela depuis 3 mois
qui nous dit que les nouveaux employée ( si ils y en a )seront payés
car avec les dons je ne sais pas si cela suffira a payer les employée, nourrir les chiens ,faire des niches ,les soigner,les steriliser  etc....
si rien de tout cela est fait c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue et les dons ne serviront a rien. ce" refuge" est dans un etat lamentable 
quel sont le ameriolations qui ont étés apportés?
Apparament cet endroit est deja suivis par une assos ,et la on dirait juste qu'on vient de la decouvrir   ::

----------


## staffounette

Mon dieu quelle horreur.

Ces regards, ils n'attendent plus rien ces pauvres chiens   ::   ::  

Diffusion sur fac**** autorisée?

----------


## rea

Je vais essayer de vous aider un peu à comprendre car c'est vrai que c'est difficile.

L'asso Mukitza aide le refuge d'Etela depuis un certains temps et y a sauvé énormément de chiens, tout en apportant beaucoup d'amélioration sur place.
Malheureusement, Etela est une personne très instable qui a des gros soucis psychologiques, soucis qui se sont aggravés depuis quelques temps.
Rajouter à celà la crise économique et d'autres facteurs, ça donne cette situation terrible...

L'asso Mukitza essaye de trouver depuis quelques mois déjà une solution pour ce refuge mais c'est malheureusement trèèèès compliqué, pour diverses raisons...
Moi et quelques autres personnes sur place, essayons de les aider à celà même si nous n'avons rien à voir avec Etela.

Maintenant, pour éviter aux chiens de vivre l'enfer en attendant de trouver une solution durable, l'asso à mit en place ce plan d'urgence.

Je sais qu'aucun argent de transite par Etela, tout est payé directement aux genre qui doivent faire le boulot (livraison paille, nourriture, etc..).

Voilà, j'espère avoir eclairci le sujet un peu   ::

----------


## redcocce

Il faut arrêter d'essayer de trouver un coupable pour l'accabler...
Les conditions de vie en Serbie ne sont pas celles de la France...
Ne jugeons pas....
Les personnes qui s'occupent de ce désastre sont bien méritantes et comme toutes celles qui agissent se font taper dessus...
Perso ces photos des chiens me hantent et je préfère aider que de critiquer...
Ensemble on est fort.....
AIDONS LES........  :merci:

----------


## valyelea

perso je ne critiquer pas ,j 'essayer de comprendre comment un refuge sous couvert d'une assos pouvait être dans cette etat
je sais que la situation est bien compliqué pour se pays , je faisait juste la difference avec le refuge de becej ou on à de l'avancé concret avec les dons et l'aide apporté par les personnes qui font beaucoup de choses pour se refuge
m^me si je n'adopte plus de chien, j' essaye d aider en faisant des dons a divers causes animals , sans le dire systhematiquement et quelque fois les dons ne sont pas utilisé comme il le faudrais
ou alors on se rends compte que rien ne change malgré l'aide apporté ,quels soit humaine ou pecuniére
j'espere que pour ces loulous tout changera rapidement ( je parle de leurs conditions dans se refuge) piur les adoptions je pense que cela n'est pas encore envisageable

----------


## momo

Désolée mais pour moi une personne qui accueuille des animaux alors qu elle n est plus capable de s en occuper et les laisse crever de faim,de soif,elle les laisse se reproduire jusqu à n en plus finir,ils vivent dans de la merde et ne peuvent meme plus se coucher et ce petit cocker sourd et aveugle qu elle a laissé mourir dans l indifférence totale...vous voyez ces regards?
Ils ne demandent qu une chose:abrégez nos souffrances   ::  
Alors éxcusez moi,mais je n ai pas pitié de cette personne  :beurk: 


Que les gens fassent des dons et apportent leur aide sous toutes les formes OK mais pour ces pauvres animaux et eux seuls.


Navrée de froisser certaines personnes mais là,trop c est trop.

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

appel aux dons rediffusé sur facebook

----------


## Eileen69

Je comprends votre colère Momo, mais nous n'avons pas toutes les données du problème en main. Et la communication avec ce refuge a toujours été difficile, c'est loin la Serbie. Sachez que tout ce qui peut être fait pour ces toutous a été fait pour parer à l'urgence. Nous devons nous serrer les coudes pour eux, être le rempart contre leur malheur. Tous ensemble il est possible de redresser la situation, les chiens comptent sur nous. Evitons de nous épuiser en questionnements pour lesquels nous n'avons pas forcément la réponse. Mais ce sera long pour ramener la situation à la normale, c'est pour cela qu'il faut rester mobilisés et surtout apporter une aide financière régulière, car ils n'ont strictement plus rien, seule  la solidarité des amis des animaux peut les sauver.

Momo pouvez vous me mp svp, je ne peux pas vous joindre.

----------


## oli83

Les boules   :kao7:   a voir cela,j'attend petit Rony ,mais je vous promet que je n'oublierais pas votre associations ,   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:   plus tard famille d'acceuil pourquoi pas! toute mes amitiés     ::    oli

----------


## momo

eileen69 je n ai plus de mp,mais vous pouvez me joindre par mail en cliquant sur msmn   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## redcocce

Comme dit Nathalie nous n'avons pas toutes les données en main...
J'en suis malade de voir tout ça mais loin de moi de juger....
Le refuge de Becej a de l'avance sur Backa Topala....c'est pour cela qu'il est maintenant sur la bonne voie, sur les bons rails......et c'est pour cela
que maintenant je vais aider Backa Topala, je n'oublie pas "mes" chiens de Becej (j'en ai adopté deux... je les aime...)
Avec les dons les bénévoles et l'asso pourront déjà améliorer la vie de ces chiens , c'est déjà énorme...
Il ne faut pas oublier non plus que les bénévoles n'avaient plus de nouvelles du refuge depuis longtemps et qu'elles y sont allées pour
trouver ce désastre...Toutes ces personnes ont une vie en dehors de la P.A...aussi...
AIDONS LES.......  :merci:

----------


## momo

Voici ce que dit une personne qui fait le voyage et est sur place pour voir le désastre:






parce qu'Etéla n'a de souci que pour son image, dans la région elle passe pour une grande dame, une sauveuse ... celle qui cour à droite à gauche sans compter sa peine pour sortir les chiens errants de la m...., mais une fois chez elle elle ne les voit plus, ils ne l'interresse plus, ils peuvent crever, les Serbes ne viennent pas chez elle ...

seule son image publique l'interresse, c'est une grande mégalo comme il y en a beaucoup dans ce milieu 

il n'est pas question de long terme Karine, cette situation Mukitza ne l'avait pas prévu, Etéla a déconnecté depuis deux ans, maintenant comment pourrait-on abandonner ces chiens ? 

je le répéte, c'est une impasse, nous cherchons une porte de sortie qui limitera la casse mais il n'est vraiment pas question de cautionner plus longtemps ce grand gachis ... 


la situation change sans cesse, Etéla change constament d'attitude, parfois très soumise, souvent menaçante et très virulente ... difficile de se projeter, pendant un temps nous espérions qu'elle quitte les lieux, elle l'a annoncé plusieurs fois elle même, nous a bien promené, aujourd'hui nous n'y croyons plus, nous cherchons donc une solution, nous ne l'avons pas si ce n'est prévenir les services vétérinaires qui ne ferons pas de cadeau aux chiens si ils ne sont pas évacués dans un délai qu'ils fixeront (1/2 mois ?) ... Mukitza veut éviter celà mais ce sera peut-être la seule issue ...

----------


## valyelea

et la faire degager cette personne et mettre quelqu'un d'autres a la place , cela est possible?
car a mon avis même avec toutes les bonnes volontés et les euros qui seront versé rien ne va changer si elle cette personne sans tape des chiens une fois dans son refuge
se sera de l'argent versé pour rien ,les chiens creveront toujours
je pense qu'avant de demander des dons il faut remettre de l'ordre dans se sois disant refuge 
on peut envoyer de la norriture ,des couvertures , des medicaments en n 'etant meme pas sur que se sera utiliser mais bon...
mais pas d'argent alors! je suis pas pour moi perso

----------


## loulouk

sans argent mukitza qui essaye d'aider comme ils le peuvent ne pourront rien faire,
il ne faut pas penser à etela mais bien à ces loulous qui sont en grande detrésse

de la à dire non il ne faut rien donner ....
libre à chacun de faire ce qu'il veut .

ps : 20 euros partit hier par virement, une goutte d'eau dans un océan    ::

----------


## POLKA67

Personne ne peut gérer seul un refuge de plus de 300 chiens et sans moyens, dans ces conditions les volontaires ne se bousculent pas au portillon il faut être réaliste....

Donc  pour que ces chiens survivent tout petit don est le bienvenu !   ::   ::   ::  
Une association ne peut aider que si elle-même reçoit des dons...  :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## Corinne91

Eileen merci beaucoup votre chèque est bien arrivé.

Une précision tout de même : Etela est chez elle dans ce salas... on ne peux pas la chasser.
Donc nous recherchons une solution pour sauver les chiens en intégrant celà.

----------


## momo

Le problème est qu elle est propriètaire du terrain   ::  
Il faut aider MUKITZA de toutes les façons qui soient,l argent permet d acheter de la nourriture et surement de la paille pour les loulous.
Etela ne touche pas à l argent que les gens donnent...c est MUKITZA qui gère tout   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Titakaro

> sans argent mukitza qui essaye d'aider comme ils le peuvent ne pourront rien faire,
> il ne faut pas penser à etela mais bien à ces loulous qui sont en grande detrésse
> 
> de la à dire non il ne faut rien donner ....
> libre à chacun de faire ce qu'il veut .
> 
> ps : 20 euros partit hier par virement, une goutte d'eau dans un océan




Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Loulouk !!!

En écrivant votre pensée profonde sur ce forum (qui ne regarde que vous), et, que tout le monde peut lire, a fortiori, vous risquez de bloquer totalement les futurs dons éventuels !!! Faites donc ce dont bon vous semble, mais, pitié, ne gâchez pas les efforts de l'Association.

Par avance, merci.

P.S. : Chèque parti ce jour par courrier.

----------


## rea

Comme je disais, l'asso ne donne aucun argent à Etela, et ne paye rien pour elle. Donc là n'est pas le soucis.

La seule vraie solution serait que le refuge ferme, mais là encore, c'est très difficile pour des soucis juridiques encore.

Donc en ce moment l'asso s'efforce de suivre son plan d'urgence histoire que les chiens ne crèvent pas la dalle seuls ici, mais ils bossent depuis des mois sur une solution durable, car il est clair que ça ne peut plus durer ainsi.

Après ça ne sert à rien de comparer Backa Topola et Becej. Becej est une structure faite en coopération avec la municipalité (c'est d'ailleurs pous celà qu'il y avait pu avoir des menaces d'eutha, car ils ont leur mot à dire), l'infrastructure est super bien, etc... Backa Topola est un refuge privé, tout comme Bella. Donc il ne dépend que de soit. 

Des chiens de Backa ont été évacués à Belgrade dans le refuge de Katya et dans une pension, et quand nous pourrons faire un parc (quand il fera sec), nous en transféreront quelques uns à Bella aussi.

Une asso ne peut financer et tirer les cordes SEULE d'un refuge comme celui-là, aussi loin, et de plus privé (car c'est une donnée importante ça).

Moi Etela je n'ai aucune pitié pour elle, soyons claire, et je ne fais pas partie de l'asso Mukitza, mais pour suivre leur périple avec ce refuge depuis des mois, je peux vous dire qu'ils sont admirables franchement.

J'espère vraiment qu'un solution à long terme sera trouvée d'ici quelque temps.

----------


## POLKA67

Don de 50  déjà promis envoyé par courrier...

Qui peut prendre la relève, tout don est le bienvenu   ::

----------


## vertad

J'ai envoyé ce sos à la fondation B.B qui pourrait peut être aider. Si quelqu'un pouvait envoyer à 30 Millions d'Amis, pourquoi pas ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, certains refuges serbes ont mauvaise réputation dans le sens où l'argent récoltée ne va pas forçément à l'amélioration de la vie de ses pauvres animaux mais plutôt dans la poche des gens indélicats qui sont censés s'en occuper. Vous semblez bien connaître ce refuge et il n'y aurait apparemment pas de soucis de ce genre ? Ce serait désolant .....

----------


## Eileen69

Non aucun souci à avoir sur la destination des dons. Les dons payent directement des factures de croquettes, qui seront livrées ensuite au refuge, ou de la paille ou un vétérinaire pour un chien malade. L'argent passe de mukitza à un prestataire de service, et aucunement par Etela. Et Mukitza est une association plus que sérieuse. Donc vos dons vont directement pour aider les toutous, pas pour entretenir cette personne. 

Sachez que ces chiens n'ont que quelques semaines de croquettes devant eux que la fondation BB a bien voulu faire parvenir, parce que c'est une question de survie. Les chiens depuis Noel n'avaient plus que de la viande avariée et des oeufs pourris à manger, et ils ont mangé ça tant ils avaient faim, même s'ils en étaient malades ensuite. Certains chiots sont remplis de vers, les chiens vivaient dans la boue froide et les excréments que plus personne ne ramassaient, et dormaient debout. Ils sont plus de 300, si vous avez encore un doute, regardez leur regard sur ces photos. On ne doit pas tergiverser sur le fait que ça vaille le coup de donner ou non. Ces chiens vivent l'enfer au quotidien et encore plus depuis Noel où plus personne ne s'est occupé d'eux. Ces chiens sont des victimes, et ils n'ont pas mérité cela. Alors Mukitza on doit lui donner les moyens de faire pour que plus jamais ils ne revivent ça.

Svp donnez....Notre argent commun est le seul gage de leur survie     ::

----------


## tresgos

IE VEUX FAIRE UN DON. JE VOIS QU IL Y A PROBLEME ENTRE DEUX PERSONNES JE SUIS UN PEU PERDUE.EST CE DEUX REFUGES DIFFERENTS.OU J ENVOIE LE CHEQUE,,.,,,,,,,?

----------


## valyelea

Le problème est qu elle est propriètaire du terrain  
Il faut aider MUKITZA de toutes les façons qui soient,l argent permet d acheter de la nourriture et surement de la paille pour les loulous.
Etela ne touche pas à l argent que les gens donnent...c est MUKITZA qui gère tout  

ok si cette personne ne touche rien , mais pourquoi ces chiens sont sans nourritures ET sans aucun soins puisque c'est MUKITZA qui gére ? 

ne pourrais ton pas organiser une collecte comme j'ais dit plus haut pour de la nourriture , des médicaments des couvertures gamelles etc
j'ais jamais dit qu'il ne fallait aider ces loulous

----------


## bagatelle

> IE VEUX FAIRE UN DON. JE VOIS QU IL Y A PROBLEME ENTRE DEUX PERSONNES JE SUIS UN PEU PERDUE.EST CE DEUX REFUGES DIFFERENTS.OU J ENVOIE LE CHEQUE,,.,,,,,,,?


Le chèque est à envoyer au siège de l'association : association Mukitza, 11 route de Limours, 91470 Les Molières.
Bien indiquer au dos que c'est pour Backa Topola.

Merci mille fois pour eux.

----------


## Eileen69

L'argent est mieux car une collecte faite en France devra etre acheminée en Serbie, donc cout de transport important. Tout coute moins cher sur place. et la Serbie est un pays hors cee et très rigide, ils n'acceptent pas le passage de croquettes à la douane.

----------


## tresgos

c est épouvantable nous ont fait ce que l on peut mais il faut être réalistes  on ira pas loin de mois en mois que dit f b bardot,?

----------


## Eileen69

Mukitza aide plusieurs refuges de Serbie et Roumanie, par des aides matérielles ou financières. Pour  Backa Topola, jusqu'alors c'était une aide de temps à autre, selon les besoins. Etela ne donnait quasiment jamais de nouvelles, donc pas facile d'imaginer ce qui se passait là bas. C'est en faisant l'état des lieux que Mukitza se voit obligée de prendre les choses en main, car il semblerait qu'il n'y ait plus vraiment de capitaine sur le navire. Je veux dire par là que ce n'est pas Mukitza qui a laissé le refuge devenir ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. C'est juste qu'Etela est complètement dépassée par ce qu'elle a entrepris.

----------


## love-t

Pardon, mais je n'ai pas tout compris.
L'appel aux dons actuel est fait pour payer la nourriture des chiens. Mais à long terme vous souhaiteriez transférer les chiens ailleurs ?
Ca a l'air d'être vraiment la cata alors    ::  

Leurs photos me hantent depuis que j'ai ouvert le post, j'essayerai d'envoyer un petit quelque chose mais je pense que ce sera pas avant le mois prochain   :?

----------


## tresgos

je pense comme love t il serai préférable de mettre les chiens autre part ils tiendrons pas longtemps,ils finiront par se bouffer,il faut que des enquêteurs s y rendent au plus vite et les mains pleines,il faut avertir s lamard

----------


## love-t

> je pense comme love t il serai préférable de mettre les chiens autre part ils tiendrons pas longtemps,ils finiront par se bouffer,il faut que des enquêteurs s y rendent au plus vite et les mains pleines,il faut avertir s lamard


J'imagine qu'ils y ont dejà pensé mais comme ils l'ont dit c'est la Serbie, on sait pas vraiment comment ça se passe la-bas et puis transférer les chiens veut dire trouver un nouveau terrain, de nouveaux bénévoles,...la galère quoi   :fou:

----------


## loulouk

c'est en serbie ...

se dont ils ont besoin aujourd'hui c'est d'une aide financière afin que mukitza puisse parer au plus urgent

merci pour eux   :merci:

----------


## POLKA67

Merci à ceux qui ont du coeur et qui souhaitent aider, inutile de se poser tant de questions, le constant est là, les chiens crèvent....
 ::  
C'est la Serbie, pays où les chiens ne sont pas considérés...il ne peut évidemment y avoir aucune ingérence dans un pays à l'étranger, là c'est une opération de sauvetage ...
Si quelques uns peuvent être sauvés, soignés ou passer l'hiver  grâce à nous cela sera déjà ça.... pour le reste Rome ne s'est pas fait en un jour !

Il ne faut pas rêver  la fondation BB et 30 millions d'amis aident rarement financièrement pour ce genre d'opération...  :hein2:  :hein2: 

Donc merci à tous ceux qui peuvent aider, tout don est le bienvenu, 5, 10, 15  etc..... les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières.  :kao2:

----------


## bagatelle

Tous les dons seront exclusivement réservés à l'amélioration de la vie des chiens, pas un euro ne transitera par Etela, ni ne lui sera versé pour quoi que ce soit.
L'employé à qui nous avons fait appel pour s'occuper des chiens est rémunéré directement par Mukitza, il s'en occupait bien lors de notre avant dernier voyage. Il a accepté de revenir travailler au refuge.
Les chiens auront de la paille, de la nourriture, de l'eau.
Ce sont des mesures prises en urgence qui s'imposaient au vu de ce que nous avons trouvé sur place.
Pour l'avenir du refuge, nous cherchons des solutions afin qu'une telle situation ne se reproduise plus jamais. Ce n'est pas simple, Etela est chez elle,  mais nous nous battrons.

----------


## Titakaro



----------


## redcocce

Bravo, bien parlé, je vous soutiendrai autant que je peux...
Et je n'oublierai jamais la petite Peggy....

AIDONS LES......  :calinou:

----------


## miclo

> Il faut financer des niches urgemment .


je suppose qu'il a en falloir beaucoup ? combien pour une niche ?

----------


## bagatelle

J'ai posé la question à Corinne. Robert pourrait les construire si nous lui fournissons le bois nécessaire.

"idéalement c'est de faire des niches doubles ainsi on économise du bois ; je dirai environ 80/100 euros la niche double ; le bois n'est pas donné là bas et il faut mettre un  toit correct pour qu'elles durent..."

Pour celles et ceux qui veulent aider pour les niches, merci de le préciser au dos du chèque ou lors de votre virement (niches Backa Topola"

Un énorme merci à tous ceux et celles qui nous soutiennent, sans vous, rien de possible.
La diffusion de cet appel est autorisée, merci pour eux.

----------


## tresgos

super  ,c est en effet pressant,j envoie  un chéque,merci pour eux

----------


## miclo

je reçois des émails contradictoires , ce serait une fausse information     ::    alors vrai ou faux ? Un responsable pourrait venir expliquer ce qui se passe vraiement !!

----------


## POLKA67

Tout le monde se tue à expliquer    ::   , à réexpliquer, on ne peut malheureusement  être plus clair......
Pas de photos truquées malheureusement .....   ::  

Par pitié il faut de l'aide, arrêtez de rendre ce post illisible, c'est usant ......... :triste

Les filles de MUKITZA ont toute notre confiance, cette association a aussi la gentillesse d'héberger les dons pour le refuge de BECEJ qui est en Serbie aussi...

----------


## bagatelle

Ecoeurée, en colère, à la lecture de ces mails.... Mukitza a toujours montré patte blanche, et je n'ai qu'une seule réponse adressée à l'auteur ou les auteurs de ces mails de masse :

Extrait:

Avec la loi sur la confiance dans léconomie numérique, les services de lInternet, qualifiés de communication au public en ligne, sont concernés par les dispositions relatives à la communication audiovisuelle.

Un message diffusé sur Internet et notamment dans un forum de discussion constitue bien une publication par voie de presse.


Que le forum de discussion soit à accès restreint ou non, les messages diffamatoires ou injurieux sont sanctionnés par la loi.

Lauteur de la diffamation ou de linjure peut à ce titre être poursuivi et puni par la loi.

Plusieurs personnes ont déjà été condamnées, avis aux amateurs....

Ces chiens n'ont que nous, revenons à l'essentiel, ils ont tant besoin de nous    ::

----------


## JUMECA

je viens de faire un virement de 100    :Embarrassment: k: 

quelle tristesse    ::    merci aux personnes de Mukitza qui  se "décarcassent" pour ces pauvres loulous   :amour: 

bon courage à vous   :bisous3:

----------


## POLKA67

JUMECA, merciiiiiiiiiii, infiniment merci pour les loulous !  :bisous2: 

Bagatelle, lorsque tu pourras, fais nous le décompte des dons arrivés comme cela on verra où on se situe par rapport aux besoins....

----------


## miclo

c'est mieux de le répéter plusieurs fois pour les personnes qui reçoivent ces émails contradictoires.
Je vous envoi un chèque de 100 euros. Bon courage cloclo   :amour:

----------


## miclo

oui bonne ide, un récupélatif pour redonner confiance aux mauvaises langues.

----------


## bagatelle

Mon moral remonte, merci du fond du coeur   :amour: 

Corinne viendra  bientôt faire le décompte des dons reçus à ce jour, mais il faut continuer à nous mobiliser pour eux. Il faudrait prévoir des fonds pour trois mois minimum le temps que les choses bougent dans ce refuge afin que les chiens ne vivent plus jamais un calvaire pareil.... Nous nous battons pour cela.

----------


## miclo

petite précision, le chèque à l'ordre de l'assos ?

----------


## bagatelle

Oui, merci. Bien indiquer au dos : "Pour Backa Topola"

----------


## POLKA67

Merci infiniment pour ta générosité MICLO, on a enfin l'impression d'avancer dans le bon sens pour ces chiens....   :Embarrassment: k: 

Qui peut aider encore un peu ?

----------


## Eileen69

Je propose que les personnes qui reçoivent des mails visant à desinformer ou à nuire, prennent contact par mp avec Bagatelle ou Corinne91, pour se tranquilliser et pour que ce post reste clair pour ceux qui rejoignent la cause. 

Bagatelle préconise trois mois minimum de réserve financière pour le refuge de Backa Topola, Mukitza a donc un besoin pressant de (1220 x 3) = 3660 pour aider les chiens à survivre, déjà jusqu'à la sortie de l'hiver en Serbie. Quand Corinne aura le temps elle pourra faire un décompte des dons reçus, dons décomptés des 3660 qu'il serait souhaitable de récolter dans un premier temps, ainsi on saura où on en est. 

N'hésitons pas à diffuser à toutes les assos ou tous les  forums sur lesquels nous participons.

----------


## Corinne91

*C'est pitoyable et pathétique de voir que cette "sonjaline", qui je pense n'a jamais du se rendre en Serbie ou en Roumanie et qui va, selon toute vraisemblance être condamnée, pour la 2ème fois, en correctionnelle, pour diffamation publique, continue à déverser ses vomissures infectes et puantes.... dans l'unique but de nuire à l'association Mukitza.
Remarquez, il y a du progrès, aucun nom n'est cité : les condamnations devant les tribunaux, çà doit faire réfléchir !
il y a des parasites sur cette terre et vous en avez là une belle illustration.

Tout ceci ne nous empêchera pas de continuer notre action pour aider er sauver les animaux de Backa Topola ; merci à toutes de votre aide et de votre confiance.*

----------


## Corinne91

Eileen un premier décompte sera fait ce soir.

Sinon voici un petit mot émanant de Djorge qui communique avec Robert ( l'employé du refuge ) : 

_I talk with Robert, and the situation in shelter is little better. They have food, which is most important, they are not in mud like it was before._

Pour ce qui est de la livraison de paille, elle aura lieu je pense demain.

----------


## Titakaro



----------


## POLKA67

En tout cas merci pour ce que vous faites même si la tâche est titanesque et désespérée ! 

L'appel aux dons est relancé, il n'y a pas de petite somme, chaque don est important, cela fera une participation à l'achat de balles de paille, de croquettes, soins, niches, salaire employé etc....   ::  

Ne détournons pas le regard, aidons ces chiens à survivre dans un premier temps, l'hiver est encore là...

----------


## redcocce

Merci, merci mille fois...
Continuons à les aider....ils n'ont que nous.....
Ne croyons pas les mauvaises langues....
Bravo les filles.....   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Bonjour à tous et à toutes !

J'interviens rarement dans les discussions des forums; mais là, il y a urgence. 

Je viens d'avoir un échange d'emails avec cette SONJALINE" qui se permet de faire circuler des messages diffamatoires et mensongers contre MUKITZA alors qu'elle n'a jamais mis les pieds en Serbie...

Elle ne sait même pas que le refuge d'Etéla et celui de Backa Topola ne font qu'un, puisque Backa Topola c'est le nom de la petite ville de Vojvodine (province serbe qui est frontière avec la Hongrie) où se trouve le refuge et qu'Etéla est le nom de la personne qui "gère" ce refuge/mouroir.

Certains et certaines parmi vous me connaissent, d'autres non.

Je me présente donc : je m'appelle Christine Paskaljevic, je suis une française qui est mariée à un metteur en scène de cinéma serbe de renommée internationale (Goran Paskaljevic).

Extrait du site de l'Ambassade de France à Belgrade pour la remise des insignes d'Officier des Arts et Lettres à Monsieur Goran Paskaljevic. 

Cliquer sur le lien : http://www.ambafrance-srb.org/france_se ... rticle1400

Nous vivons la plupart du temps à Belgrade et nous avons créé il y a 8 ans, l'association de protection animale SOS ANIMALS qui aide le refuge de Katya, situé dans la périphérie de Belgrade.

Je connais l'association MUKITZA depuis plusieurs années et tout le travail qu'elle effectue pour sauver les pauvres chiens du refuge d'Etéla. 

Comme je viens de le dire, notre association gère le refuge de Katya à Belgrade. Mais devant la situation terrible dans laquelle se trouve le refuge d'Etéla à Backa Topola, et du fait que nous sommes sur place en Serbie, nous faisons le maximum pour aider MUKITZA à sauver le plus de chiens possible du "refuge" d'Etéla.

La Serbie est un pays hors de l'Union Européenne, ce qui complique beaucoup les choses; mais nous nous débrouillons comme nous le pouvons.

Plus aucun argent n'est donné à Etéla, toutes les factures qui concernent les chiens et seulement les chiens, sont payées directement par la comptable de notre association qui a accepté de s'en occuper pour aider MUKITZA.

Quatre membres de MUKITZA (dont Corinne - la présidente) sont venus en Serbie la semaine dernière. Ils ont sortis 23 chiens de l'enfer du refuge et les ont mis en pension près de Belgrade. 

Les chiens viennent d'être vermifugés et vaccinés contre les maladies infectieuses. Ils vont dans 10 jours être vaccinés contre la rage et micropucés. Ensuite, on leur fera faire la prise de sang pour le fameux test sanguin/rage qui les autorise à entrer dans l'Union Européenne. 
Les femelles seront aussi stérilisées. TOUT CA COUTE DE L'ARGENT !

Le refuge n'a aucun revenus et nourrir 300 chiens, leur faire des niches et des abri, payer les soins vétérinaires d'urgence, la personne qui s'en occupe tous les jours etc... coûte. 
Sans aide financière, malheureusement, rien n'est possible...

C'est pourquoi je me permets d'écrire ce message afin que toutes les personnes qui souhaitent aider ces pauvres chiens comprennent l'importance de la situation. 

MUKITZA est une association très sérieuse qui mérite qu'on l'aide à sauver ces chiens. 

Pour celles et ceux que cela intéresse, ils (ou elles) peuvent taper le nom de : Goran Paskaljevic sur google ou sur d'autres moteurs de recherche. Ils (elles) comprendront que la protection animale n'est pas un business pour nous... et j'espère qu'ils (elles) comprendront que nous soutenons MUKITZA parce que cette association le mérite et qu'on peut absolument lui faire confiance sur la façon dont l'aide financière, récoltée à travers les dons, est dépensée pour le sauvetage des chiens d'Etéla.

Merci beaucoup à celles et ceux qui veulent aider MUKITZA dans cette opération de sauvetage si urgente. 
Amitiés de Belgrade,
Christine Paskaljevic

----------


## Vénussette

je ss epouvantée, que j'aimerais vous aider plus, etre la...
je m'excuswe si cette question a été posé, mais y'a un paypal?
ou alors je vous fais cheque à l'adresse indiqué en mettant au dos blacka topola....

dsl encore, peut etre ai je mal lu, mais les chiens de la bas st proposés à l'adoption? 

mon dieu, courage courage, pour eux...

----------


## Bosco & Prince

Merci Christine pour cette mise au point....

Voici les dons reçus à ce jour :

virements : Mme Laurent C.D.  20 euros
                     Mlle Chloé R.   20 euros
                     Manhattan     100 euros

chèques : Mme Jeannine L dans le 44 : 300 euros
                   Tita        : 20 euros
                   Barbet : 10 euros
                   Marie Rose K : 100 euros
                   Marie Pierre TH  75016 : 50 euros
                   Nina 77 :  20 euros
                   Shadow :  200 euros
                   Vagabond68  : 30 euros
                   Chantal M dans le 06 : 20 euros

total :  890 euros 

au nom de tous les malheureux de Backa Topola qui peuvent maintenant avoir une lueur d'espoir de voir leur quotidien s'améliorer, Merci du fond du coeur    :amour:

----------


## Corinne91

il doit y avoir deux chèques non listés ci-dessus ; notamment celui d'Eileen ; je mets à jour tout à l'heure.

----------


## Loulette

bonsoir, mon chéque (50 euros) posté jeudi matin devrait vous parvenir bientot ,plus un chéque de ma soeur ('50 euros egalement que je posterai lundi matin), profondément emue par le sort de ces pauvres miséreux!
=en tout  encore 100 euros de sur!courage a vous et merci pour eux!

----------


## manhattan

formidable mobilisation     ::   ::   ::

----------


## redcocce

Merci pour les explications nécessaires pour faire taire les mauvaises langues et continuons
notre mobilisation....
AIDONS LES, aidons ces pauvres chiens, continuons, ils n'ont que nous....
Trop contente d'avoir des nouvelles de la petite Peggy....et surtout qu'elle aille mieux...Bravo.....   ::   :merci:

----------


## Boubali

Bonsoir,

Je vous envoie 20 par chèque dès lundi! 

Merci pour eux!!!    ::

----------


## laikalou

Merci Christine pour votre explication. J'ai découvert ce post hier et voudrais dire toute ma reconnaissance à tous ceux et celles qui se démènent pour ces chiens. J'ai toute confiance en Mutzika et tout leur travail. Je vous fait un virement lundi pour 3 mois.(Trop de frais si je vire chaque mois qqc).

Du fond du coeur merci   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Bonsoir Laikalou,
Ravie de vous retrouver sur ce post et merci de faire confiance à MUKITZA en faisant un don pour les pauvres chiens du "refuge" d'Etéla.
Ca va nous aider à en sauver plus de cet enfer et à adoucir un peu la vie des autres.

Vous pouvez voir les photos de certains des chiens qui ont été sauvés la semaine dernière par MUKITZA, en cliquant sur le lien suivant : 

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... nvier-2011

Amitiés,
Christine

----------


## miclo

pas d'accès sur ce poste de mukitza   :hein2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Il faut vous inscrire comme membre pour pouvoir accéder au site de MUKITZA. C'est pas compliqué et c'est gratuit    ::

----------


## miclo

je suis inscriste : cloclo

----------


## miclo

accès spécial !

----------


## Paskaljevic

Non, pas accès spécial... Est-ce que vous pouvez accéder au site de MUKITZA ou pas du tout ?

----------


## miclo

oui accès partout saf pour la Serbie et  la Roumanie : 
Désolé, mais seuls les utilisateurs avec un accès spécial peuvent lire des sujets dans ce forum.

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est bizzare. Quelqu'un de Mukitza va sûrement voir avoir ce petit problème technique.

Pour les photos, je vais les mettre très vite sur ce post; comme ça, vous pourrez  voir une partie des chiens qui ont été sauvés la semaine dernière par l'équipe de MUKITZA qui est venue au refuge d'Etéla.

----------


## miclo

pas grave, je verrai cela plustard, ne pas embouteiller le post avec ce petit problème.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Comme promis, voici les photos de 13 des 23 chiens que MUKITZA vient de sortir de l'enfer du refuge d'Etéla :

MAYA




COOKIE:




Elle, c'est une femelle qui n'a pas encore de nom.




Lui, c'est Noon :




MERLIN:




SHOGUN:




MOKHA: Cette petite chienne type Sarpei a été traitée avec Advocate car elle a une démodécie






Cette grande chienne croisée Sar Planinac a aussi été traitée pour sa très forte démodécie.
Elle vit à l'intérieur de la maison car il fait trop froid dehors pour elle.





Voici un caniche noir :



Et, là, un caniche blanc :





Max :



Il était attaqué par d'autres chiens au refuge d'Etéla. Pour preuve, les blessures sur son dos.



Voici maintenant deux soeurs frisottées :

Elle, c'est la 1ère :



Elle, c'est la 2ème :




Tous ces loulous sont très très sympathiques, pas agressifs du tout.
Ils se sont laissés vacciner et soigner sans jamais se rebeller.

Ceux là ont eu de la chance, mais il en reste encore beaucoup qu'il faut aider et sauver !!!

----------


## miclo

mon dieu !!    ::    merci pour ces belles photos ;  :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Petite précision : la petite teckel Peggy, sur la 1ère photo en page 1 du post, a été opérée et soignée. 
Elle va mieux maintenant.
Hier, on lui a enlevé sa collerette. Elle est en pension à la clinique où elle a été opérée.

Le véto nous a dit qu'elle n'aurait pas survécu 24 heures de plus !!! L'infection avait atteint d'autres organes. Il a fallu nettoyer tout ça.
Elle a été stérilisée.

Elle revient de loin cette petite puce...

----------


## Paskaljevic

J'ai oublié de dire que j'irai faire des photos d'elle à la clinique la semaine prochaine, vous verrez la différence avec la première photo    ::

----------


## sissi83

Je n'avais pas suivi ce poste et je le regrette   ::   je vais envoyer un petit chèque    ::

----------


## AMA

Quelle horreur !!!!!!  Je viens juste de découvrir ce poste .    Je vous envoie ce jour 200 euros .

----------


## Corinne91

MP envoyé à Miclo pour l'accès à la rubrique Serbie Roumanie

Dans le décompte d'hier il manquait deux chèques parvenus en milieu de semaine, voici la mise à jour du décompte : 



Voici les dons reçus à ce jour :

virements : Mme Laurent C.D. 20 euros
Mlle Chloé R. 20 euros
Manhattan 100 euros

chèques : Mme Jeannine L dans le 44 : 300 euros
Tita : 20 euros
Barbet : 10 euros
Marie Rose K : 100 euros
Marie Pierre TH 75016 : 50 euros
Nina 77 : 20 euros
Shadow : 200 euros
Vagabond68 : 30 euros
Chantal M dans le 06 : 20 euros
Eileen  : 50 euros
Célia R dans le 63 : 30 euros

*total : 970 euros* 

une nouvelle fois un immense merci pour ce bel élan de solidarité ; nous vous donnerons des nouvelles au fur et à mesure qu'elles nous parviendrons.

----------


## martinesch

Mis en place un virement de 20 euros par mois   ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Je continue de diffuser sur fb l'appel aux dons.
On me demande si les chiens en pension peuvent etre pris ensuite en fa en France? ou adopter ?

----------


## Corinne91

Oui bien sur les chiens mis en pension peuvent recevoir les vaccins, puce, tests rage en vue d'arriver en FA ou adoption en France.

----------


## bagatelle

Une partie des chiens évacués en pension qui attendent une famille (les autres sont attendus en France) :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=etela
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... tya-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... que-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie 
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... esa-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... moon-etela
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ine-mioque
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... marie-rose

Nous avons également évacué une petite pekinoise ok chiens chats humains (pas encore de photos) et une petite croisée rousse et blanche adorable très jeune (pas encore de photos)

----------


## tresgos

est ce que certaines personnes ont des contacts  avec des gens de l armée,ils y a des surplus, il faut d abord en toute logique les nourrir et soigner,après évacuer  la boue ,les tentes et les baches de l armée sont très solides parce que les niches 2chiens par niche; ils en faut 200 soit 20 000euros ,long a construire pour l instant et le froid est la,sans compter la nourriture soins,employés,je me renseigne.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Certains des chiens qui viennent d'être sauvés par MUKITZA et qui n'ont pas encore été pris en photo, vont l'être dans les jours qui viennent. 

Je dois aller les voir dans leurs pensions respectives.

----------


## Vénussette

::  

dsl e reitere ma question, y'a un paypal? pour vs faire un don? 
je vous envoie 30e. pas gd chose mais j'ai le coeur trop lours aux vues de cette histoire.

Peut on avoir un recu fiscal? si c'est le cas, j'envoie enveloppe de retour timbrée...

courage

----------


## bagatelle

Nous n'avons pas de paypal.
Aucun problème pour les reçus fiscaux, ils peuvent être retournés de suite sur simple demande ou automatiquement courant mars.
Bien indiquer au dos du chèque que c'est pour le refuge de Backa Topola.
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## capucine2345

:hein:   les 2 soeurs frisottées c'est SAMBA et SALSA ou seulement ressemblantes ?????????????????????

 :merci:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Oui, ce sont bien elles ! 

Elles ont été sorties du refuge par l'équipe de MUKITZA et mises en pension à Belgrade. Elles sont donc hors de danger maintenant    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## capucine2345

:merci:   je les savais mises à l'abris et encore 100000000000000000000000000 mercis

Elles, elles ont la chance de venir en France et d'être en pension en attendant, mais les autres    ::  
les 200 - 300 autres qui survivent, jour après jour en attendant quoi ??????????? la mort ????????????? 

 ::   ::

----------


## Vénussette

merci bagatelle, je fais cela demain!  :amour:

----------


## Eileen69

allez on reste mobilisés.

On est à un petit 1000 de dons reçus, c'est un bon début, mais ça couvre à peine un mois de besoins pour 300 chiens qui manquent de tout. On vise les 3660 qui couvriraient les besoins pour 3 mois et pour leur permettre de sortir de l'hiver en tenant  bon (croquettes et paille et une personne pour leur donner à manger, leur mettre de l'eau, changer la paille), ainsi que l'entretien des loulous en pension, qui arriveront bientot en France, mais qui sont d'ores et déjà en lieu sûr.

Si on veut envisager des améliorations pour ce refuge à la bonne saison, car ce n'est pas possible en hiver à cause du gel, il faut maintenir les chiens en vie et en aussi bonne santé que possible. N'oublions pas que ces chiens ont beaucoup souffert, ils sont fragilisés par les privations et leur état psychologique. 

Ce refuge est tenu à bout de bras par Mukitza, ne les lâchons pas, ils n'ont jamais laissé un chien au bord de la route. Poursuivons l'effort, diffusons en masse, à tous les forums ou toutes les asso que nous connaissons, c'est une question de survie pour ces pauvres chiens qui n'ont que Mukitza et nous.

----------


## miclo

je pourrai envoyer  aussi le mois prochain   :amour:

----------


## flo-12

Je suis tres triste ce soir en découvrant ces photos surtout en pensant notamment à ma petite "Cornwell" que j'attends en France en FA qui est tjs là-bas car hélas il a manqué une place pour elle dans la voiture pour pouvoir être transférée à la pension.J'espère qu'elle va pouvoir tenir le coup jusqu'au prochain voyage.
Je suis désolée de ne pouvoir aider financièrement mais je pourrais quand même prendre une adhésion pour l'asso Mukitza. J'envoies le chèque à l'adresse mentionné sur les pages précédentes ? Et aussi grand merci à Christine d'avoir fait taire les mauvaises langues car vraiment cette asso formidable n'a pas besoin de ça !

----------


## bagatelle

Merci Flo   :amour: 
Pour les adhésions à Mukitza 2011, tu peux envoyer ta participation au siège de l'association 11 route de Limours 91470 Les Molières en mentionnant au dos du chèque que c'est ton adhésion 2011.

----------


## Paskaljevic

La clinique vétérinaire où a été opérée Peggy  (la petite Teckel qui avait son vagin à l'air sur la première photo en 1ère page du post)  vient de m'appeler en urgence. 

Son état s'est détérioré depuis samedi et il va peut-être falloir la réopérer... 

J'attends des nouvelles; mais ses chances de survie ne sont plus les mêmes maintenant.

Jusqu'à samedi, elle mangeait bien. Là, ça n'est plus le cas et elle perd du sang...

J'espère que le vétérinaire va pouvoir stopper le processus.

Je mettrai des nouvelles dans la journée.

----------


## tresgos

ho;,,,ma petite j éspere qu elle va aller mieux,il doit avoir  une hémorragie,courage,,,on pense tous a toi,,,,a vous

----------


## Eileen69

C'est trop triste    ::  

Accroche toi petite Peggy, il faut que tu survives.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Peggy a été réopérée. Le vétérinaire dit qu'elle a de bonnes chances de s'en sortir. Elle est à nouveau sous un fort antibiotique et elle doit garder sa collerette plus longtemps.

Donc, croisons les doigts pour cette petite puce qui a déjà pas mal souffert.

----------


## sissi83

::   je croise les doigts

----------


## momo

Courage petite puce   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tresgos

je vous envoie  cet après midi  20 euros,ce mois ci,c est tout ce que je peux faire
je suis  en rèducation,je vais prendre mon fauteuil roulant et faire le tour du quartier,pour récolter quelques dons avec ma RUBIS tirer d un élevage sordide
"a vous mes chers toutous qui m ont toujours sauver la vie"   ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Je continue de diffuser pour les loulous, en ce qui me concerne je peux etre fa pour une puce, dominée , gentille, quelque soit l'age, et pas plus de 20 kgs, par rapport à mon titi qui est dominant, pas agressif, et 18kgs et ma Pipa,qui est dominée, douce 10 kgs.

----------


## fabienne h

je viens de faire aujourd'hui un CHQ de 300 Euros, qui part au courrier. Je suis avec attention l'évolution et merci à tout le monde pour tout ce qui est fait à distance et sur place.

----------


## flo-12

Est qu'il y a une page  sur FB svp ?

----------


## herminie

Mon chèque est parti ce matin.

----------


## POLKA67

Merci à tous et merci FABIENNE, on avance.....

On croise les doigts pour la puce.

----------


## bagatelle

> Je continue de diffuser pour les loulous, en ce qui me concerne je peux etre fa pour une puce, dominée , gentille, quelque soit l'age, et pas plus de 20 kgs, par rapport à mon titi qui est dominant, pas agressif, et 18kgs et ma Pipa,qui est dominée, douce 10 kgs.


Merci beaucoup.
Pourrais tu renvoyer un formulaire de candidature à [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:kp1k41ao]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:kp1k41ao] ?
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... tion-et-fa
Précises bien pour c'est pour accueillir un toutou en pension en Serbie.

----------


## redcocce

Oh Zut pour ma petite Peggy.....Je la pensais tirée d'affaire...
Je lui envoie plein de pensées positives...
Si il y a besoin de dons pour elle je suis là, n'hésitez pas...ma petite puce.....  :bisous3:

----------


## miclo

mon hèque est parti aujord'hui   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Nous avons effectivement besoin de dons pour payer ses deux opérations et sa pension à la clinique...

----------


## laikalou

Le site de ma banque est toute la journée en maintenance  :lol2: 
Impossible de faire le virement, j'essaie juqu'à ce que j'y arrive.

Tiens bon petite Peggy...  :kao3:   Accroches-toi, je suis sûre que tu feras le bonheur d'une super famille

----------


## Loulette

Petite peggy ;bonne chance!le chéque de ma soeur est parti ce matin ;j espére que le mien ,parti jeudi matin est bien arrivé!

----------


## redcocce

J'enverrai 50 Euros pour ma petite Peggy dès que j'ai renfloué mon compte...
J'espère qu'elle ira mieux , maintenant qu'elle est en de bonnes mains elle va guérir c'est sûr...
Je lui envoie pleins de câlins et de bisouxxxxx....
Beaucoup de gens pensent à elle..Il faut le lui dire...pov tite puce.....   ::

----------


## Corinne91

Voici la mise à jour des dons reçus ce jour :

Voici les dons reçus à ce jour :

virements : Mme Laurent C.D. 20 euros
Mlle Chloé R. 20 euros
Manhattan 100 euros

chèques : Mme Jeannine L dans le 44 : 300 euros
Tita : 20 euros
Barbet : 10 euros
Marie Rose K : 100 euros
Marie Pierre TH 75016 : 50 euros
Nina 77 : 20 euros
Shadow : 200 euros
Vagabond68 : 30 euros
Chantal M dans le 06 : 20 euros
Eileen : 50 euros
Célia R dans le 63 : 30 euros

+
Mr Benoist M dans le 44 : 20 euros
Dominique L dans le  28 : 100 euros
Loulette : 50 euros
Jeannine M dans le 95 : 100 euros


total : 1 240 euros 

Sur place Robert fait de son mieux pour s'occuper des animaux, malgré l'attitude souvent détestable d'Etela à son endroit. Il fait très froid en Serbie en ce moment  - 2 dans Belgrade et environ - 8 ° en Vodjovine... il nous faut seulement souhaiter que nous arriverons à faire en sorte que ce sera le dernier hiver que les animaux passeront dans de telles conditions.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Il fait actuellement moins 8° dans le centre de Belgrade ! Hier, il faisait moins 10° !!!

La neige qui est tombée il y a 10 jours n'a toujours pas fondu, tout est gelé ! 

Merci à toutes celles et ceux qui ont fait un don pour les chiens du "refuge" d'Etéla   :amour: 

Ca va beaucoup aider à rendre leur "survie" un peu plus facile !

----------


## Corinne91

Je n'avais pas compris qu'il faisait si froid, c'est terrible alors pour les animaux, celà sera fatal à certains d'entre eux qui ne sauront pas résister dans les conditions actuelles.    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

La météo annonce des températures un peu plus clémentes à partir de jeudi. 

J'espère que ça sera le cas parce que c'est vraiment dur pour les animaux qui sont dehors    ::

----------


## POLKA67

Mon chèque est parti vendredi et pas encore arrivé ?

----------


## JUMECA

:?  mon virement n'est toujours pas arrivé ?  comme on ne peut pas écrire grand'chose j'ai mis : "de jumeca pour backa topola"
merci de bien vouloir me confirmer    ::    ça m'inquiète un peu ....

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je viens d'appeler la clinique vétérinaire. Peggy, la petite croisée Teckel, va pas mal du tout ce matin !

Elle a de l'appétit : hier elle léchait sa gamelle (qui était vide car elle n'avait pas le droit de manger après son anesthésie) et elle aboyait pour qu'on remplisse sa gamelle. Ca sera fait cet après-midi !

Elle est gaie, dit le véto.

Donc, croisons les doigts pour que son état continue à s'améliorer !

----------


## bagatelle

Enfin une bonne nouvelle     ::

----------


## loulouk

j'allais le dire !   ::  
petite puce enfin   :bisous2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je sais que vous attendez des nouvelles de la petite puce avec impatience. Et bien, elle a bien mangé aujourd'hui  !

Et pour vous faire encore plus plaisir, voici une photo d'elle prise cet après-midi :



Elle est mimi la petite Peggy  avec sa super collerette !

Qui va craquer pour elle et l'adopter ou bien la prendre en FA ?   

 ::

----------


## tresgos

super,la petite va mieux,on peut avoir des nouvelles des autres?amicalement

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ils vont tous bien en général.

Le boxer marron qu'on voit allongé sur le sol en première page, est sous traitement dans sa pension.
Il a une nourriture adaptée à ses problèmes d'estomac. Il ne tousse plus; il a juste encore un peu le nez qui coule.

La chienne avec une très forte démodécie qu'on voit aussi sur les photos de la première page, est en traitement.
En pension, elle vit à l'intérieur car il fait trop froid pour elle dehors.

Deux chiennes qui attendaient des petits ont été stérilisées en urgence la semaine dernière. Elles sont en pension en clinique et elle vont très bien.

La petite Sarpei est aussi traitée contre la démodécie.

Ils ont été vaccinés contre les maladies infectieuses et dans une semaine, on va les faire micropucer et vacciner contre la rage.
Ensuite, le véto leur fera la prise de sang pour le test sanguin/rage qui leur permettra d'entrer légalement dans l'UE.

Je vais aller faire des photos des autres chiens en pension; j'attends ce week-end car les températures devraient remonter.
En ce moment, il fait moins 8° !
Amitiés de Belgrade,
Christine

----------


## POLKA67

Oh lala la puce, quel regard....   ::  

Cette puce ne mérite plus que le bonheur après ce qu'elle à subi, de plus c'est un mini format, qui aurait une place pour elle ?  :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## bagatelle

Pour les chiens du refuge qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'être évacués  :

Robert se rend tous les jours au refuge et travaille d'arrache pied afin de leur rendre une vie moins cauchemardesque, un travail de Titan....
Les chiens ont des croquettes tous les jours. Ils ont de l'eau.
De la paille devrait être livrée jeudi.

Grâce aux dons reçus à ce jour, nous avons de quoi tenir un mois.
Merci à ceux et celles qui répondent présent, nous avons plus que jamais besoin d'aide, un mois cela passe bien trop vite dans ces cas  là.... il nous faudrait deux mois de marge supplémentaires.

 ::

----------


## POLKA67

On ca y arriver, cette mobilisation est exceptionnelle en si peu de temps !

Tous les dons ne sont pas encore arrivés, en tout cas pas le mien envoyé vendredi + les virements en cours ...

Allez qui peut encore aider  un peu , on ne relâche pas    ::   ::   ::  
Tous ensemble on arrivera à en sauver le plus possible ou du moins à leur assurer de quoi manger à leur faim.....

----------


## redcocce

Oh la petite Peggy quel regard fatigué...pauvre petite....
Continuons les dons il faut aider Robert dans son travail pas facile du tout....
Aidons les encore.....  :merci: 
Je fais partir mon chèque de 50 euros pour la petite dans quelques jours....   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## tresgos

merci de ces bonnes nouvelles,quel dommage qu ils soient  si loin,pour les mois qui suivent en se mobilisera tous on va y arriver,merci pour eux.

----------


## Corinne91

je reprends le décompte avec les nouveaux dons reçus :


virements :
 Mme Laurent C.D. 20 euros
Mlle Chloé R. 20 euros
Manhattan 100 euros
Jumeca : 100 euros
Viviane WH : 100 euros

chèques : 
Mme Jeannine L dans le 44 : 300 euros
Tita : 20 euros
Barbet : 10 euros
Marie Rose K : 100 euros
Marie Pierre TH 75016 : 50 euros
Nina 77 : 20 euros
Shadow : 200 euros
Vagabond68 : 30 euros
Chantal M dans le 06 : 20 euros
Eileen : 50 euros
Célia R dans le 63 : 30 euros
Mr Benoist M dans le 44 : 20 euros
Dominique L dans le 28 : 100 euros
Loulette : 50 euros
Jeannine M dans le 95 : 100 euros

Pascale M dans le 74 : 20 euros
Catherine R dans le 35 : 200 euros
Mme Jean J dans le 73 : 50 euros
Elodie D dans le 76 : 25 euros
Augusta SC dans le 67 : 50 euros
AMA : 200 euros
Alexandra M 75007 :  10 euros
Marie M dans le 92 : 100 euros
Suzanne F dans le  91 : 20 euros
Fabienne H dans le 33 : 300 euros
Isabelle B dans le 34 : 100 euros
Tania : 70 euros
Mme Bertrand M dans le 03 : 100 euros


Total : 2 685 euros

Compte tenu de votre formidable solidarité et générosité , la construction de niches supplémentaires qui fait partie des priorités,  pourra être mise en oeuvre. 
Nous allons voir avec Christine comment organiser celà au plus vite, l'hiver est loin d'être fini hélas
Merci du fond du coeur à toutes et tous.

----------


## laikalou

Merci Christine pour les nouvelles et la photo de Peggy, merci  Bagatelle et Corinne pour toutes ces infos. Tout notre soutien à Robert pour le travail titanesque qu'il apporte à tous ces braves chiens  :amour: 

Les chiens, on essaie de vous aider un max avec des dons et on pense toutes et tous très forts à vous  :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je suis en train de réfléchir à ce qui serait le mieux pour construire des abris pour les chiens.

Les niches, c'est bien; mais un grand abri ne coûte pas plus cher que 10 niches et plus de chiens peuvent y dormir ensemble. 
En plus, ils aiment se nicher les uns contre les autres pour se tenir chaud. Donc ça me semble une meilleure idée. 
C'est ce que j'ai fait construire au refuge de Katya et j'en suis très contente.

Je vais en parler à Robert et voir ce qu'il en pense. 

En tous cas, merci beaucoup pour votre solidarité. 
Sans vous, ils n'auraient pas beaucoup de chance de s'en sortir ces pauvres loulous   :bisous2:

----------


## laikalou

> Je suis en train de réfléchir à ce qui serait le mieux pour construire des abris pour les chiens.
> 
> Les niches, c'est bien; mais un grand abri ne coûte pas plus cher que 10 niches et plus de chiens peuvent y dormir ensemble. 
> En plus, ils aiment se nicher les uns contre les autres pour se tenir chaud. Donc ça me semble une meilleure idée. 
> C'est ce que j'ai fait construire au refuge de Katya et j'en suis très contente.
> 
> Je vais en parler à Robert et voir ce qu'il en pense. 
> 
> En tous cas, merci beaucoup pour votre solidarité. 
> Sans vous, ils n'auraient pas beaucoup de chance de s'en sortir ces pauvres loulous   :bisous2:


Oui, j'ai vu qu'au refuge Bella, ils ont aussi des sortes de dortoirs et ça me paraît aussi qqc de bien....

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voilà ce que j'ai fait au refuge de Katya :



Ce sont des dortoirs fermés sur 3 côtés, en briques qui gardent le chaleur l'hiver.
Ils sont bétonnés au sol et les niches à l'intérieur sont couverte d'une planche épaisse en bois sur laquelle les chiens aiment s'installer (ça fait un deuxième niveau).
Il y a 8 grandes niches en bas. Entre 30 et 40 chiens dorment dans cet abri chaque soir.

C'est un peu compliqué et cher à construire; une version en planche pourrait aussi faire l'affaire et serait moins chère. 
Ca permettrait d'en faire plusieurs.

----------


## tresgos

très bonne idée,c est ce que j avais vu avec les tentes,puis comme ils sont nombreux et qu un chien dégage beaucoup de chaleur ils auront plus chaud,et ils seront ensemble c est bon pour le moral, la paille protége ,très bien ,a vous,sincèrement   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Eileen69

C'est vrai qu'il y aurait moins de déperdition de chaleur en dormant tous ensemble les uns contre les autres, qu'un seul chien dans une niche. Sur d'autres forums j'ai aussi lu que les couvertures de survie pouvaient rendre de grands services. Il y a un coté qui réverbère la propre chaleur de l'animal, il suffit de l'agrafer à l'interieur d'une niche par exemple, et ça ne coute rien. Une couverture doit revenir à 1,20 et c'est très léger, si vous voulez qu'on en envoie à Robert. Mais bon il faut avoir des niches à habiller, ou un abri en bois. C'est une belle idée que ce dortoir Christine.

----------


## Corinne91

le seul souci c'est que l'on ne pensait pas investir en "dur" dans le refuge car si l'on parvient  atteindre notre objectif de créeer une nouvelle structure ailleurs, les abris béton ne suivront pas...

----------


## Paskaljevic

Oui, c'est vrai. Il vaut donc peut-être mieux faire des niches...

----------


## tresgos

si vous ne rester pas la,c est inutile de faire du dur,le problème aussi,c est la boue,mais les couvertures de survie seront bien a l intérieur des niches,vous avez des vues sur un autre site?

----------


## AMA

Merci de nous tenir au courant ; c'est d'autant plus gentil que vous ne devez pas avoir beaucoup de temps . Je vois que mon chèque est bien arrivé : dès que je peux , je vous en envoie un autre .

Bravo pour tous ces efforts .

----------


## Paskaljevic

Parmi les 23 chiens que l'équipe de MUKITZA a sauvé de l'enfer du refuge d'Etéla à Backa Topola, et qui ont été mis en pension à Belgrade, il y avait deux jeunes femelles qui attendaient des petits !!!

Elles ont tout de suite étaient envoyées à la stérilisation et y sont restées 11 jours en post-opératoire.

Aujourd'hui, elles ont quitté la clinique et sont arrivées en pension chez Katya.

Voici des photos des deux louloutes. Elles sont proposées à l'adoption    ::   ::   ::  



Elle, je l'ai baptisée Blanka :





Elle n'est pas très rassurée, la pauvre...



Voici sa cicatrice de stérilisation :



Comme on peut le voir sur cette photo, c'est un "petit modèle"     ::  



Vite une famille pour cette gentille louloute    ::   ::   ::  

Ca serait bien aussi si quelque voulait la "parrainer" car il faut régler ses frais de stérilisation et de clinique qui se montent à 70 euros...



L'autre chienne, je l'ai baptisée Pony :



Voici sa cicatrice de stérilisation 





Vite aussi pour elle, il lui faut une famille adoptive    ::   ::   ::  

Et un "parrainage" pour payer ses frais de stérilisation et de clinique qui se montent, comme pour Blanka, à 70 euros...

Merci de vous mobiliser pour ces deux gentilles chiennes qui reviennent de l'enfer !

 ::

----------


## redcocce

Merci pour les nouvelles...
Comme les petites sont mignonnes...
Vite une famille au chaud pour elles....
Moi je ne peux plus je suis au complet....
Continuons nos efforts, aidons ces pauvres chiens....   ::

----------


## POLKA67

Donc là nos dons sont arrivés ! 

Vous êtes tous formidables de générosité !

Bravo à tous !   :applause2:  Merci, merci !

----------


## Vénussette

compter sur moi, je dois vs envoyer 30e,avt la fin de semaine, vs le recevrez en debut semaine prochaine surement. mais comptez sur moi!!!

courage courage

----------


## Paskaljevic

Lors de leur dernier séjour à Backa Topola, l'équipe de MUKITZA avait, comme d'habitude, sorti de l'enfer du refuge un certain nombre de chiens et les avait mis en pension à Belgrade.

Parmi eux, cette petite puce craquante baptisée Cannelle dont voici des photos prises aujourd'hui :





Elle a 5 mois et c'est un "format de poche"    ::  

Vite une famille pour cette louloute si mimi    ::

----------


## tresgos

ils sont magnifiques,depuis que je visite des sites de serbie et roumanie,le mélange des races font de très beaux toutous,beaucoup plus solides que les races affinés autant mentalement que physiquement   ::  
je veux les faire voir a une amie qui cherche un beau 4 pattes.

----------


## -popo-*

Est ce que je peux me permettre de demander ce qu'est devenus le petit chaton couché sur le chien ?    ::  
Je vous envoie un petit quelque chose dès que possible.

----------


## Annyelysiane

BRAVO Christine, pour ton aide à ce refuge où les pauvres chiens sont en si mauvaises conditions et à l'asso  MUKITZA.

Je te connais Christine et sais que tu es une personne sérieuse et au grand    ::   ., puisque j'ai fait FA  (par ton intermédiaire) pour Maza venue du refuge de 

Katia en Serbie,  qui a été adoptée dans notre région il y a qques mois.

Pour les    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   que tu as mis, celle de  Coocky  roux et blanc ( 2ème    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   , sauf erreur)  c'est un mâle?

ensuite les 2 petites "frisées" un peu rousses il me semble qu'une personne a dit qu'elles s'appellent Samba et Salsa,  tu peux en dire un peu plus sur elles,

l'âge aussi? 

A moins qu'une autre personne  de MUKITZA ait les infos .

 :merci:   et    ::    pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces loulous.

----------


## bagatelle

Cookie est une petite femelle, elle est attendue en FA mais n'a pas de famille d'adoption à ce jour.
Samba et Salsa sont attendues en vue d'adoption.

----------


## bagatelle

Nous avons également évacué ces trois louloutes, elles sont adorables et ok chiens, chats, humains, enfants.

En avant plan, Coco, petite pekinoise femelle.
A l'arrière plan, à gauche, Minnie,  femelle petite taille.
A l'arrière plan, à droite, Youka, chiot femelle petite taille.

Elles attendent toutes les trois une famille en France.

----------


## Annyelysiane

:merci:   pour les renseignements.    :Embarrassment: k: 

Est ce que je peux diffuser pour ces pauvres petit(e)s?

----------


## bagatelle

Oui, merci. Voici leurs liens :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ght=minnie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=coco
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=youka

Contact : [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:tymmpo09]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:tymmpo09]

----------


## Annyelysiane

diffusé sur ma page facebook pour les petit(e)s.

J'espère que çà pourra aider .

----------


## bagatelle

Merci pour elles   :amour:

----------


## zyzanye

moi aussi je difuse    ::

----------


## bagatelle

Vous pouvez aussi diffuser pour les autres qui n'ont pas de famille :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... que-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... tya-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ine-mioque
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... marie-rose

Adopter ou accueillir l'un d'eux, c'est nous permettre d'en sortir d'autres... Ils peuvent tous être parrainés si vous voulez nous aider :

Formulaire à retourner: http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... 4662857912

Merci pour toute l'aide que vous nous avez déjà apportée   :amour:

----------


## Annyelysiane

diffusion également sur ma page facebook pour les 7 nouveaux postes de   :bulldog:

----------


## lamiel-mimi

Bonjour

j'ai diffuser sur ma page Facebook, je ne peu  pas faire grand chose , je vais voir si je peu envoyer un petit quelque chose pour Mars. Bon courage.

----------


## Paskaljevic

GROSSE URGENCE !!!!!!!!!!!!  

Elle n'est pas du refuge de Backa Topola; mais elle est en grand danger !!!

Lepotica, cette gentille mamie, est amputée des pattes arrières et vit dans la rue à Belgrade * leure2:  leure2:  leure2: 

Une personne la nourrit; mais elle vit DANS LA RUE ???!!!

J'ai trouvé une dame qui vit en appartement avec une terrasse et qui est prête à la prendre en pension le temps qu'on lui trouve une famille adoptive ou bien une FA.

Merci de lancer un appel pour cette mamie afin qu'elle puisse trouver une famille.

Les frais de pension mensuels sont de 70 euros + 1 sac de croquettes. Y a-t-il une bonne âme qui serait prête à la "parrainer" ?

Voici des photos d'elle prise lors de sa visite chez le vétérinaire, avant qu'elle ne retourne dans la rue :





Il y a URGENCE pour Lepotica ! Merci de vous mobiliser 

  *

----------


## Corinne91

Christine, Réa m'avait parlé de Lepotica ; je pense qu'il faudrait déjà l'équiper d'un chariot ; si on a ses mensurations on peut en commander un là ou Déborah a acheté celui de Stella...  je précise que cette petite chienne n'est pas incontinente.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je vais demander à Réa de faire faire prendre ses mesures pour le chariot.

La dame qui est prête à la prendre en pension a une grande pièce dans son appartement où Lepotica pourra circuler sans trop de problème.

Je tremble à l'idée de savoir qu'une mamie amputée vit dans la rue   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 

C'est bien qu'elle ne soit pas incontinente, ça va faciliter les choses pour lui trouver une famille.

----------


## bonnyanoie

bonjour


cette mamie part donc en famille ? 
navrée j ai tout lu et j avoue être destabilisée  par tous ces problèmes à résoudre tous ces toutous a sotrtir
pardonnez moi je connais l asso mukitza que j aimerais aider financièrement et même en déplacement en serbie
pour l heure je ne peux pas 

pouvez vous me dire pour la mamie ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Non, elle ne part pas en famille. 

Nous avons trouvé une personne à Belgrade qui est prête à la prendre en pension jusqu'à ce qu'on lui trouve une famille.

Et nous cherchons un "parrain" ou une "marraine" qui serait prêt(e) à prendre en charge ses frais de pension.
Ca peut être plusieurs personnes qui se mettraient ensemble.

Il y a urgence pour Lepotica. Elle est dans la rue en ce moment !!! 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## bonnyanoie

je viens de vous adresser un mp

----------


## bonnyanoie

je me permet 
a défaut a ce jour de pouvoir aider toute l asso pour tous ces toutous
je marraine Lepotica pour qu elle soit mise en sécurité au chaud soignée nourrie 
et tout ceci le temps de lui trouver une FA ou adoptants en FRance

merci pour la Belle   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci beaucoup Bonnyanoie de "marrainer" Lepotica et de lui permettre d'être mise au chaud en pension   :amour: 

Réa va s'occuper de l'amener chez cette dame, et elle nous donnera des nouvelles régulièrement. 

Elle enverra aussi des photos de la mamie    :Embarrassment: k: 

Quel soulagement de savoir qu'elle va quitter la rue en attendant d'être adoptée en France   :merci:

----------


## bonnyanoie

oui un réel soulagement 
chaque geste compte aussi petit soit il 

j espère que Rea pourra la récupérer bien vite
peut être même ce soir 

merci encore pour la puce et pour tous les autres toutous
merci a vous tous 

aline

 :amour:  :amour:

----------


## tresgos

lopotica doit etre appareillé,je participe a  l achat son chariot, merci pour elle,je diffuse

----------


## momo

Pauvre petite puce   ::  
Comment fait elle pour se déplacer?
Je veux bien moi aussi marrainer LEPOTICA   ::   ::   ::  
Quand pensez vous qu elle puisse rejoindre cette personne qui se propose si gentiment de l accueuillir?
 :merci:

----------


## Paskaljevic

:merci:   pour elle   ::  

Réa est en train de s'occuper d'elle pour l'amener chez cette dame. Elle va nous tenir au courant.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## tresgos

elle sera a l abri de la rue,car déjà sans problème c est dur mais la si elle se fait attaquer elle ne pourra pas se défendre 
il y a une chose qui m  intrigue pourquoi soigner un chien ici amputation pour la remettre dans la rue?c est illogique

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est illogique; mais parfois les gens ne le sont pas...
Ils veulent sauver le chien mais ne sont pas prêts à le prendre chez eux avec les contraintes que cela suppose...

Je connais le cas d'une femme qui nourrit une chienne quasiment aveugle. Elle m'a demandé de la faire adopter à l'étranger. J'ai trouvé une super famille adoptive pour la chienne et juste avant son départ, la dame a changé d'avis; elle avait peur qu'il lui arrive quelque chose à l'étranger !!!!
Et la chienne est toujours dehors, au pied de son immeuble, à la merci de n'importe quoi...

Et je ne sais pas où habite cette femme pas logique du tout    ::   Je ne peux donc rien faire...

----------


## Paskaljevic

Enocre une chose : j'ai demandé à cette femme pourquoi elle ne prenait pas la chienne chez elle. Elle m'a répondu qu'elle avait deux petits enfants et un appartement trop petit...

----------


## Spirale

Peut-être pourriez-vous voir avec Actu animaux pour faire un appel aux dons (ça a l'air de marcher plutôt bien)
http://www.actuanimaux.com/

----------


## tresgos

je comprends trés bien votre  position et votre logique ainsi que l amour que vous porter aux animaux ,mais la l handicap est énorme vous vous voyez sans jambes sans appareillage dehors,en vous trainant sur quelques métres ,la souffrance je vois que cela 
tout ces malheurs ne rende triste et en colère de la passivité de certaines personnes,cette dreniéreTUE

----------


## Paskaljevic

[quote="Paskaljevic"]C'est illogique; mais parfois les gens ne le sont pas.../quote]

Ma phrase n'est pas claire : j'ai en fait voulu dire que parfois les gens ne sont pas logiques...

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est justement parce que c'est pas humain de laisser une chienne handicapée dans la rue, que j'ai lancé un appel pour elle.

Et j'ai été entendue   :amour3: 

 :merci:  pour elle car nous allons pouvoir le mettre à l'abri en attendant qu'elle soit adoptée en France ou qu'elle trouve une FA .

----------


## momo

Depuis combien de temps est elle dehors cette petite puce?
Et que lui est il arrivé pour qu elle soit amputée?
Vous nous tiendrez au courant afin de savoir ou envoyer notre marrainage et à partir de quand SVP?
 :merci:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Réa en sait plus que moi sur son passé. Elle va vous répondre.

Pour votre marrainage, nous en aurons besoin le le mois prochain. Ce mois-ci, c'est Bonnyanoie qui paie sa pension    :Embarrassment: k: 

Vous pourrez l'envoyer par chèque à :

Mukitza
11 route de Limours
91470 Les Molières 

ou par virement (voir le lien) :
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

N'oubliez pas de spécifier que c'est pour "Lepotica - chienne amputée - dans la rue à Belgrade"   :amour:

----------


## tresgos

merci et désolé pour ce cri du coeur  ;lorsque l on aime vraiment quelque un on va jusque au bout ,pour son bonheur,et non parce quelle vous apporte quelque chose,il ne faut pas qu elle devienne "sa" chose.pour un certain réconfort moral
 :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## tresgos

merci et désolé pour ce cri du coeur  ;lorsque l on aime vraiment quelque un on va jusque au bout ,pour son bonheur,et non parce quelle vous apporte quelque chose,il ne faut pas qu elle devienne "sa" chose.pour un certain réconfort moral
 :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:  a plusieurs on lui payera sa pension,jusque a son arrivée en france

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ne vous excusez pas, je comprends votre cri du coeur. L'important, c'est qu'elle va très vite être à l'abri, au chaud !

Merci encore pour votre mobilisation    :bisous2: 

Nous allons réussir à lui offrir une fin de vie heureuse, dans une famille française, j'en suis sûre    :Embarrassment: k: 

Il faut faire circuler l'information le plus possible et on réussira !

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je viens de parler à Réa. Tout est réglé pour que Lepotica arrive dès demain chez la dame qui la prend en pension    :Embarrassment: k: 

Elle va d'abord passer chez le vétérinaire et ensuite elle sera conduite chez cette dame. Réa lui a préparé une couverture, une gamelle et des jouets, ainsi qu'un manteau   :fou: 

Réa va aussi créer un post à son nom dont nous donnerons le lien pour ceux qui veulent suivre ce qui se passe avec notre mamie et voir des photos d'elle dans sa pension.

Je sens que je vais bien dormir cette nuit maintenant que je sais qu'à partir de demain elle sera à l'abri   ::  

Encore une belle mobilisation réussie pour une pauvre louloute qui a besoin d'aide   :bisous2: 

Maintenant, il reste à lui trouver une famille adoptive, ou à défaut, une FA  ::

----------


## tresgos

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## rea

> C'est illogique; mais parfois les gens ne le sont pas...
> Ils veulent sauver le chien mais ne sont pas prêts à le prendre chez eux avec les contraintes que cela suppose...
> 
> Je connais le cas d'une femme qui nourrit une chienne quasiment aveugle. Elle m'a demandé de la faire adopter à l'étranger. J'ai trouvé une super famille adoptive pour la chienne et juste avant son départ, la dame a changé d'avis; elle avait peur qu'il lui arrive quelque chose à l'étranger !!!!
> Et la chienne est toujours dehors, au pied de son immeuble, à la merci de n'importe quoi...
> 
> Et je ne sais pas où habite cette femme pas logique du tout     Je ne peux donc rien faire...


C'est Sarka la chienne? Grise-brune??


Je vais crée un post pour Lepa qui s'appelle en fait Jouta.
Et on va continuer sur son post à parler   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## momo

:merci:  pour ces bonnes nouvelles,c est super de savoir que la puce va etre enfin à l abri.
Par contre vous dites que Bonny la marraine ce mois ci et que pour moi ce sera le mois prochain...mais je ne peux envoyer le montant complet pour la pension...ça pause un problème?
Je peux la marainer à hauteur de 20e par mois...désolée mais je ne peux pas faire plus!

----------


## bonnyanoie

momo 

en fait quand j ai lu ce post et vu aussi cette puce
j ai contacté paskal

pour que la puce soit au chaud et soignée il faut compter 70  par mois pour la pension
elle sera chez une dame
on peut être plusieurs parrains - marraines

tu peux donner 10, 20, 30  autant que tu peux    ::  
tu peux adresser ton chèque tout de suite aussi cela ne pose aucun souci 
dans ton envoi tu précises que c est pour lepotica 
ca sera déjà 20  pour la puce

mon chèque part samedi avec le courrier 

bisous

----------


## Paskaljevic

[quote C'est Sarka la chienne? Grise-brune?? [/quote]

Oui, c'est comme ça qu'elle s'appelle. Tu as des nouvelles de cette chienne? Tu sais où elle est?

----------


## Corinne91

C'est avec un mélange de profonde colère et de désespoir et surtout dans un souci de transparence que je vous donne les informations suivantes sur la situation actuelle du refuge de Backa Topola :

Nous venons d'avoir l'information que depuis 2 jours, Robert ne va plus au refuge. Il a essayé de tenir le coup; mais il ne peut plus supporter le harcellement moral que lui fait subir Etéla qui s'est mis en tête de le remplacer par un tzigane qu'elle connait !!!

Pour celles et ceux qui sont allés sur place; ils savent de quoi je parle et peuvent imaginer les crises d'hystérie d'Etéla...
L'unique personne qui pouvait nous donner des nouvelles du refuge et aider les animaux n'est plus en place; les chiens se retrouvent donc à nouveau dans leurs misérables conditions de "survie", otages de cette femme. 

La paille qui devait arriver n'a pas encore été livrée; elle le sera peut être demain, si Djordje a l'honnêteté de la faire livrer et là encore, ce n'est pas gagné. Et ensuite, QUI va la distribuer aux chiens???
Robert a longuement parlé avec Christine au téléphone (il ne parle que serbe et Christine, bien que française, parle serbe aussi ). Il lui a dit qu'environ une dizaine de chiens étaient morts ces derniers jours, que les chiens n'avaient pas encore vu la couleur des croquettes de la FBB et qu'ils continuaient à manger des saucisses moisies ou de la nourriture périmée; il a aussi dit qu'il savait qu'Etéla revendait des sacs de croquettes pour se faire de l'argent et pas dans de petites proportions...

Voilà donc le bilan de la situation dramatique dans laquelle se trouvent les chiens et pour laquelle nous ne voyons pas vraiment d'issue. Car même si nous parvenons à créer une nouvelle structure et à y transférer les animaux, (le refuge d'Etéla pourrait en effet être obligé de fermer par les Services Vétérinaires), il est quasiment certain que si Etela reste dans les lieux, d'ici quelques mois, le refuge sera à nouveau rempli d'animaux qui se trouveront dans la même situation catastrophique... De plus créer un nouveau refuge  (et le gérer à distance) est une chose; mais assumer correctement les animaux (nourriture, soins, abris, personnel pour s'en occuper) demande un budget énorme que nous ne saurons pas assumer à nous seuls.

Nous sommes donc bel et bien dans une terrible impasse et les animaux de Backa Topola sont dans le couloir de la mort...  

Lorsque nous irons chercher les chiens lors du prochain voyage, nous pourrons à nouveau en sortir et en sauver une vingtaine de plus. Et là aussi, ce sera un cruel choix à faire. 

Vous avez tous et toutes répondu présents à notre appel pour venir en aide à ces animaux dans une profonde détresse; or, si la situation du refuge doit rester aussi catastrophique, qu'aucun petit confort de vie ne peut être apporté aux animaux, je crois que ceux qui y sont enfermés nous demanderaient d'abréger leurs souffrances..

En ce qui concerne les dons reçus et au vu de l'échec de ce que nous avons tenté de mettre en place, nous vous proposons de restituer aux personnes qui le souhaitent, les dons qu'elles ont eu la gentillesse de faire. Les dons qui éventuellement resteront, seront utilisés pour :

- continuer d'évacuer des chiens car il est pour nous impossible de les oublier et de les abandonner
- payer les pensions et les frais vétérinaires des chiens qui pourront être sauvés 

La protection animale est un défi constant à relever, il y a souvent bien plus de peines que de joies mais ceux pour qui nous battons valent la peine de ne jamais renoncer.

----------


## bonnyanoie

bonjour Corinne

il n y a aucun moyen pour qu Etela stoppe tout ceci ? au vu de ce qu il s y passe les services vétérinaires auraient du intervenir déjà ? aucune possibilité pour un suivi judiciaire ?

c est un crève coeur

----------


## bagatelle

Je maintiens mon virement mensuel pour aider à l'évacuation des chiens et le règlement des pensions...

----------


## Eileen69

Par pitié n'abandonnons par le refuge de Backa topola. Ils n'ont que nous. Etela ne mérite pas notre pitié si elle vend la nourriture des chiens. Il faut relancer la fondation Bardot, c'est pas possible que la nourriture ne soit pas encore arrivée. 

C'est trop atroce de savoir que 300 chiens vont agoniser dans des conditions terribles. Ne peut on pas engager quelqu'un de costaud sur qui Etela ne pourra pas passer ses nerfs. Il faut faire quelquechose, on n'a pas le droit de les laisser mourrir comme cela. Ce n'est pas une critique, je sais Corinne à quel point vous vous investissez pour eux, mais il faut trouver des solutions, coute que coute.

reflechissons tous ensemble. Donnons nous au moins trois jours pour prendre une décision pour ne pas agir sous le coup du désespoir.

----------


## redcocce

C'est horrible, il faut essayer de trouver une solution....
On ne peux pas laisser faire ça en baissant les bras...
Il doit y avoir une solution....
Je continue mon aide pour ces chiens.....

----------


## martinesch

Je maintiens bien sûr aussi mon virement mensuel ...

----------


## Loulette

Quelle gachi,,quelle tristesse!ni ma soeur ni moi meme(soeur dont le chéque devrait etre arrivé car posté lundi)  ne désirons reprendre nos dons!nous savons que vous en ferez bon usage!
Il ne faut pas les laisser tomber    ::

----------


## love-t

Il y a pas moyen d'alerter les médias Serbe ? Montrer réellement ce qu'il se passe dans ce "refuge" ? Les anciens bénévoles pourraient témoigner...

C'est horrible, combien de chiens sont condamnés à court terme    ::  
N'y a t-il pas moyen de lui interdire la possession d'animaux ?

J'imagine le désespoir de ceux qui sont sur place, ceux qui se sont battus pour eux et qui savent ce que ces chiens endurent...   ::

----------


## tresgos

je m en doutais car en quelques jours on ne peux pas sauver 300 chiens seulement avec un seul employé,je pense que certaines personnes sur rescue sont serbe et le parle, la première chose a faire est de déléguer une personne pour qu ils mangent,alerter fbb,lamard,30millions d amis les médias,s unir et la seule chose a faire,je suis de nimes je vais a midi libre pour qu ils poussent  un cri faites en autant dans vos région,cette femme qui tient le refuge il faut l écarter le plus vite possible, j ai communiquer avec une personne de belgrade qui va au chenil il est sur place il faut qui nous aide,pour les dons ils faut les laisser,il faut ABSOLUMENT PAYER UNE PERSONNE POUR QU ILS NE MEURRENT PAS DE FAIMJE COURS AU JOURNAL,NE FAIBLISSONS PAS

----------


## momo

Effectivement la situation est catastrophique   ::  
Il faudrait faire fermer ce refuge et faire interdire à étela de reprendre des animaux...le fera t elle?
J imagine tous ces pauvres loulous qui doivent chaque jour se battrent pour survivre...
Il n y a personne d autre en Serbie qui puisse veiller sur les loulous?
Il y a eu 10 morts en quelques jours...combien vont encore y laisser leurs vies????
Votre prochain voyage est prévu pour quand?
Que va t il se passer jusque là?
Qui va s occuper d eux?
Et lorsque vous allez y aller,vous allez en sauver une vingtaine et les autres...que vont ils devenir?
C est vraiment horrible de se sentir aussi impuissant   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Tresgos,
Le problème c'est qu'Etéla est CHEZ ELLE !

On ne peut pas la mettre dehors !

Elle tient les chiens en otages et les Services Vétérinaires ne font rien ! La ville de Backa Topola est très contente de pouvoir se débarrasser des chiens errants en les amenant chez Etéla. Ce qu'il arrive ensuite à ces chiens, c'est pas leur problème   :grrr: 

Est-ce qu'on peut savoir comment s'appelle cette personne que vous connaissez et qui va au refuge ?

----------


## tresgos

ELLE EST CHEZ ELLE JE NE SAVAIS PAS,C EST SUR QUE C EST UN BON DEBARRAS POUR LE MAIRE JE NE CONNAIS PAS LES LOIS SERBE,MAIS IL Y A  ACTE DE CRUAUTE  ENTRAINANT LA MORT,j ai contacté la fbb,ils vont me rappeler,jc est pas le moment ni de baisser les bras ni se poser des tas de questions ils vont tous mourir,C EST UN CAMP DE CONCENTRATION ,J AI ALERTE MON JOURNAL POUR PUPLIER UN ARTICLE FAITES TOUS PAREIL,POUR LA PERSONNE SERBE JE ME RENSEIGNE

----------


## bagatelle

Intervention de l'une de nos sorcières..... elle est très belle.

"on a tous et toutes le droit de se décourager......c tellement difficile......
ce matin,en me levant je suis passée a coté de la meute dans le salon,g installé des matelas bain de soleil en plein milieu ,et les berger allemand adorent se vautrer la avec djulilie.....ce matin ,j'ai vu ma rangoonette,qui se roulait sur ces matelas....ma vieille pourrite..sortie de backa toppola....premier mot:dis donc la vieille serbe t bien là!!!!et a ce moment ,les images des chiens dans la boue ,me remontent dans la gorge,les yeux.....gout de terre.....
tes potes sont dans la boue ,et ils crèvent,ils ne meurent pas non,ils crèvent...

alors ,je pourrai fermer les yeux,fermer l'ordi,mais ils sont la bas et ils crèvent....

alors ,même ,si on en sort que 20 a chaque voyage,même,si on en laisse des centaines dernière nous,en pleine conscience de ce qui se passe...et ben ces 20 de sortis,c 20 dehors,ce sont des rangoonettes,des sambas,des never,des rexa,des clara,prune,nona,crysta,pompom,bidule,olga et tant d'autres.....pas question de laisser ceux qui ont une chance infime!pas baisser la tête,pas renoncer!!!!!!

nous pouvons tous faire quelque chose,en envoyant des sous,en prenant des chiens en fa,en diffusant pour les chiens en fa....chaque action donne un résultat,il n'est jamais infime....."

----------


## Corinne91

Pour Eileen69, attention ! la Fondation a bien fait livrer les croquettes, ils ont répondu présents dès mon appel, donc ne pas les relancer inutilement...

----------


## totor90

Bella vient de cet enfer de Backa Topola, souffrant de pyodermite, elle pleurait toute la journée en se grattant le dos, elle a de l'arthrose et aurait du normalement subir il y a longtemps une operation pour ligaments croisés. Elle a une patte souffrant de malformation à cause de cela. Elle etait couverte de plaies, de traces de morsures, elle a des dents usées, des crocs cassés. 

chez Etela


à son arrivée parmi nous 


et maintenant


une chienne parmit tant d'autres, mais sans Mukitza, sans les dons, sans la solidarité, elle ne serait certainement plus de ce monde... une goutte dans un océan de misère et d'horreur, mais pour elle, tout à changé! Et c'est un amour de chienne, sans jamais une quelconque agressivité, juste que de la reconnaissance...
Pour tous ceux qui ont eu la même chance, pour ceux qui l'auront, il ne faut pas baisser les bras      ::

----------


## bonnyanoie

:amour:   belle puce

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je suis très heureuse de voir combien Bella a changé    ::  

Elle fait partie des chiens sauvés par MUKITZA en novembre dernier.

Il y en a pas mal d'autres dans son cas qui ont été sauvés de l'enfer de Backa Topola par MUKITZA. On peut les voir "avant" et "après" sur le site de MUKITZA.

Je voulais juste mettre le cas de la petite Binga.

Corinne avait envoyé le message suivant :

Depuis notre départ je n'ai cessé de penser à ce petit chien triste... avec ses plaies saignantes, sa peau douloureuse, qui se tient à côté du radiateur dans l'infirmerie au milieu des chats.

J'ai envoyé de l'Advocate pour sa forte démodécie; mais j'ai peur que cela ne suffise pas compte tenu de son état ; il va lui falloir des bains et des antibiotiques de façon régulière. Alors, ce matin, j'ai demandé à Christine de nous aider pour trouver un lieu de soin et de garde pour lui; et  tout a pu s'organiser très vite.

Mercredi Siméone ira le chercher et le conduira chez une vétérinaire que Christine connait.
Il sera soigné et gardé dans la clinique et nous espérons de tout coeur lui trouver une famille pour l'accueillir. 

Voici à quoi ressemblait ce pauvre chien quand il était au refuge    ::  





Elle (en fait, il s'est avéré que c'est une fille) est restée en pension dans une clinique vétérinaire près de Belgrade pendant 3 mois, où elle a été soignée. Et la voilà dans sa FA en France, quelques temps plus tard   :amour3: 



Depuis, Binga (c'est son nom) a été adoptée et fait le bonheur de sa famille !

 :bisous2: 

On ne pourra pas tous les sauver; mais ça vaut la peine de continuer pour ceux qui auront la chance d'être sortis de l'enfer du refuge d'Etéla lors des prochains voyages de MUKITZA en Serbie.

 :merci:   pour eux !

----------


## AMA

Je ne veux pas non plus que vous me rendiez mon chèque .

Ne peut-on envoyer qqn pour travailler là-bas , en le rémunérant , bien sûr ?
N'y a-til , en Serbie , personne habilité à faire des contrôles ?

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Eh bien ces chiens n'ont pas de chance avec le départ de Robert    ::  
En tout cas mon formulaire de fa pour une des petites louloutes de ce refuge a été envoyé par mail hier, j'attends des nouvelles    ::

----------


## bonnyanoie

ne laissons pas tomber svp
ils sont tellement encore a avoir besoin d aide 
 ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

AMA,
Etéla refuse toute personne qu'elle ne choisit pas elle-même et qu'elle contrôle complètement !
Donc, nous ne pouvons avoir confiance dans cette personne...

Pour les contrôles, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, la ville de Backa Topola est bien contente de se débarrasser des chiens errants en les amenant chez Etéla. Ce qui arrive ensuite à ces chiens ne les intéresse pas du tout !!!

[b]

----------


## valyelea

bon alors concretement ,comment on peut faire!
si cette personne ne peut pas etre virée, a le monpole, ne donne pas ce qui est envoyé aux chien etc etc ...on fait quoi
ca sert à rien d'envoyer des dons? 
faut d abord trouver une solution pour la gérance de se pseudo refuge, et apres peut etre que l'on pourra sauver les chiens

----------


## Paskaljevic

Il n'y a pas de possibilité de changer les choses car elle est propriétaire du terrain et de la maison !
Personne ne peut la mettre dehors ni lui imposer qui que ce soit. ELLE EST CHEZ ELLE !!!
Les chiens sont ses otages !

Tout ce qu'on peut faire, c'est sortir une vingtaine de chiens à chaque voyage de MUKITZA en Serbie et les mettre en pension à Belgrade pour les préparer à venir en France dans des familles adoptives ou bien des FA qui voudront bien les accueillir. C'est ce qu'à fait MUKITZA lors du précédent voyage le mois dernier, et lors de celui du mois de novembre.

Les dons servent à organiser leur sauvetage, à payer leurs pension et  leurs soins vétérinaires.

----------


## bonnyanoie

question bête mais question qui me  trotte 
pourquoi ne prendre que 20 chiens par voyage et les mettre en pension
plus ce n est pas possible ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est parce que trouver des pensions pour 20 chiens, c'est déjà pas simple et ça coûte. Alors pour plus de chiens...

Et après les avoir sortis, il faut aussi leur trouver des familles adoptives ou bien des FA...

----------


## DomiLafon

Je n'interviens jamais mais face à cette horreur je ne peux m'en empêcher.

D'abord j'ai toute confiance dans l'administration de Mukitza, je sais que les fonds seront bien employés. 

Maintenant il ne sert à rien d'envoyer des matières de premières nécessités si personne ne peut vérifier qu'elles vont bien aux chiens. Car de ce que nous pouvons savoir, les animaux n'en bénéficient pas ou tellement peu. 

Maintenant c'est vrai qu'il faut que cette solidarité extraordinaire continue, que les dons arrivent afin que ceux recueillis servent lors des déplacements de l'équipe sur place. Qu'ils aient un peu de moyen pour effectuer le retrait des chiens malades, blessés, payer l'hébergement  de ceux qui attendent une famille pour les recevoir, régler des frais vétérinaires. Au moins serons-nous certains que ces actions iront bien aux animaux et non dans la poche de cette dame. Je comprends qu'elle puisse céder à la tentation du détournement si elle même est en grande souffrance mais son comportement de A à Z est inadmissible. Elle ne mérite aucune clémence et à l'idée qu'elle puisse continuer de profiter alors que les chiens crèvent sans qu'elle n'ait pour eux aucune compassion, m'insupporte.

Ne peut-on pas faire livrer désormais les croquettes et la paille chez quelqu'un de confiance qui ne donnera la marchandise que si elle est  distribuée immédiatement et devant lui ? Je me doute que ce n'est pas simple, l'accès est difficile, et l'accueil... n'en parlons pas !

Ceci dit je suis complètement solidaire de Mukitza dans les choix qui seront faits.

----------


## Eileen69

Je vous prie de m'excuser pour le contresens Corinne. La fondation Bardot a bien fait livré les croquettes mais les chiens n'en n'ont pas vu la couleur car PERSONNE NE LES LEUR A DONNEES AU REFUGE. J'avais compris que les croquettes n'étaient pas arrivées. MEA CULPA. Je n'ai pas appelé la fondation Bardot de toute façon, je viens de finir mon boulot.

----------


## Eileen69

Ne serait il pas possible d'évacuer plus de chiens sur les refuges de katia, Bella, voir d'autres encore ? L'aide en croquettes seraient distribuées dans les refuges qui auraient recueilli les chiens. Je sais bien que les refuges de Katia ainsi que Bella ne sont pas extensibles à l'infini, néanmoins, pendant quelques mois, le temps de trouver des solutions plus durables...Je vous envoie 50 lundi.

----------


## bonnyanoie

je comprends maintenant    ::

----------


## tresgos

j ai tel a fbb et j ai expliqué le cas ils me rappellerons lundi

----------


## bonnyanoie

la FBB a la possibilité d intervenir ?
ca serait vraiment une excellente chose

----------


## fabienne h

j'ai confiance en Mukitza et continuerai de vous soutenir financièrement.

----------


## chupachup

Etela vous laisse sortir des chiens quand même ?
Donc si on autre refuge voyait le jour, ou si d'autres refuges serbes acceptaient de prendre des chiens, vous pourriez tous les lui enlever ?
Mais est ce qu'elle en reprendrait derrière ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ca n'est jamais facile; mais l'équipe de MUKITZA réussit toujours à sortir un certain nombre de chiens à chaque voyage. Heureusement !

Par contre, il ne sera pas possible de vider le refuge en replaçant tous les chiens; et le pire, c'est qu'Etéla le remplira à nouveau...

----------


## POLKA67

L'urgence c'est de donner à manger à ces chiens + paille, + soins, stérilisations....

Ne pourrait-on faire livrer les croquettes à ROBERT qui en ramènerait juste la quantité qu'il faut pour nourrir les chiens chaque jour et offrir une sorte de surprime à ROBERT pour récompenser son travail fait dans des conditions difficilement tenables ?

----------


## tresgos

paskal je voulais vous demander que pensez vous d alerter les médias?merci

----------


## Paskaljevic

J'ai parlé à Robert aujourd'hui. Il est allé au refuge hier pour tenter de discuter avec Etéla. Elle l'a envoyé sur les roses !!!

D'autre part, Robert n'a pas de voiture et il habite à 7 kms du refuge. Donc, pour les croquettes, ça ne serait malheureusement pas possible...

----------


## Paskaljevic

Les média sont déjà au courant de la situation au refuge. 

Ils avaient déjà fait une campagne médiatique au sujet d'un autre refuge situé près de Belgrade et où 800 chiens vivaient dans les mêmes conditions terribles que ceux du refuge d'Etéla. 

Ca a fait scandale. Résultats : le refuge est toujours là et les chiens vivent toujours dans les mêmes conditions   ::  

Ici, c'est la Serbie. Le bien-être des animaux, c'est pas important   :kao5: 
L'important pour la Direction des Services Vétérinaires, c'est de "nettoyer" les rues des chiens errants, peu importe ce qui leur arrive ensuite !!!

----------


## namasté

vous envoie un cheque demain,quelle detresse

----------


## tresgos

oui ,je sais mais je parle des médias en France

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je ne pense pas que ça aurait un impact ici. 
Mais si quelqu'un parmi vous souhaite tenter une action auprès des médias français, pourquoi pas ?

----------


## tresgos

vous me sembler  désabusé
puis seul je n aurai aucun impact il faut que tout les gens qui se mobilisent pour les chiens de serbie suivent

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je le suis un peu en effet; qui ne le serait pas dans ces conditions ?

Mais nous ne baissons pas les bras pour autant. Nous faisons ce que nous pouvons avec nos moyens. 
Et même si nous ne pouvons pas sauver tous ces chiens, nous pouvons au moins en sauver une partie. 
C'est sur ça que nous nous concentrons avec votre aide. 

Je tiens à ce propos à remercier toutes les personnes qui se mobilisent pour les pauvres chiens du refuge d'Etéla   :merci:

----------


## plumedange

Idée peut etre idiote mais je tente: essayer de contacter actu animaux pour plusieurs choses
1/ Un don pour ce refuge
2/ faire connaitre la situation et obtenir d'autres dons, de la mobilisation et peut etre meme des adoptions?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ca n'est pas du tout une idée idiote !

Est-ce que vous savez comment on peut les contacter ? Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous à un contact chez eux ?

----------


## plumedange

Paskaljevic

je te MP le mail d'un des organisateurs de actu
ça sera pas forcément bon mais faut tenter!
je peux publier le lien de ce topic sur leur mur facebook?

----------


## POLKA67

Pourquoi ne pas envoyer un dossier à 30 millions d'amis, il n'y aura pas d'impact sur ce qui se passe là-bas mais sur les adoptions, en tout cas c'est le cas pour un autre refuge de Serbie, une diffusion sur un sujet attire toujours l'attention....

----------


## plumedange

je pense que il faut allerter au maximum tous les moyens possible pour faire connaitre, faire adopter et avoir des dons

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci pour vos idées ! Corinne, la présidente de MUKITZA va en prendre bonne note et s'en occuper, j'en suis sûre.

----------


## plumedange

en attendant je vais diffuser un peu

----------


## tresgos

c est ce que je vous es proposé toute la journée pas de réponse 
j ai tel au journal de ma région
a fbb
a 30millions d amis 
il suffit pas de se mettre derrière son ordinateur se plaindre et attendre leur mort AGISSONS 
si cela vous intéresse répondre moi
merci
j ai le sang qui bout

----------


## Eileen69

Vous avez tous d'excellentes idées, qui peuvent surement aider à faire adopter des chiens, ou à donner des aides à ce refuge, mais ces aides seront détournées et puis tout cela prend beaucoup de temps avant d'en mesurer les effets. Et les chiens ont faim et froid maintenant. Ce sont donc des choses super positives à tenter, mais parallèlement à d'autres mesures plus rapides pour un effet immédiat sur le terrain. Les chiens ne survivront pas longtemps dans de telles conditions. C'est génial d'en sortir encore au prochain voyage, mais le prochain voyage c'est fin mars. D'ici là des dizaines seront morts dans des conditions atroces. Et si Etela continue à en accueillir, le mouroir ne fermera jamais. 

Voilà c'est un constat affligeant mais Etela ne devrait pas avoir le droit de vie et de mort sur des chiens qui ne lui appartiennent pas.

----------


## plumedange

> Vous avez tous d'excellentes idées, qui peuvent surement aider à faire adopter des chiens, ou à donner des aides à ce refuge, mais ces aides seront détournées et puis tout cela prend beaucoup de temps avant d'en mesurer les effets. Et les chiens ont faim et froid maintenant. Ce sont donc des choses super positives à tenter, mais parallèlement à d'autres mesures plus rapides pour un effet immédiat sur le terrain. Les chiens ne survivront pas longtemps dans de telles conditions. C'est génial d'en sortir encore au prochain voyage, mais le prochain voyage c'est fin mars. D'ici là des dizaines seront morts dans des conditions atroces. Et si Etela continue à en accueillir, le mouroir ne fermera jamais. 
> 
> Voilà c'est un constat affligeant mais Etela ne devrait pas avoir le droit de vie et de mort sur des chiens qui ne lui appartiennent pas.


Je suis a 100% d'accord avec toi mais en même temps que faire d'autre?
Je vais surement passer pour méchante mais moi cette étela...elle me révolte!
On juge sur ce forum et dans la protection animale, des personnes comme maltraitantes pour bien moins que celà...
j'ai lu ce topic entre les larmes et la rage! comment est ce possible!

----------


## tresgos

entièrement d accord avec vous c est ce que je m escrime a dire

----------


## tresgos

MARS ILS SERONT TOUS MORTS 
IL N Y A QUE DES ASSO TRES CONNUS QUI POURRONT AGIR

----------


## Eileen69

Oui en tous les cas, il faut tout essayer.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Eileen,
Je comprends votre réaction; mais les aides ne pourront pas être détournées puisqu'elles ne seront pas envoyées au refuge.

 27 chiens sont sortis de cet enfer et d'autres le seront en mars. Ces aides nous permettent de les sortir de cet enfer. 

Des chiens mourront d'ici là; mais nous ne voyons pas comment l'en empêcher pour toutes les raisons que j'ai déjà expliquées dans mes messages précédents. 

Comme vous l'écrivez : Etela ne devrait pas avoir le droit de vie et de mort sur des chiens qui ne lui appartiennent pas.

Nous sommes tous et toutes d'accord avec vous. Il n'empêche que c'est ce qui se passe et que nous ne savons pas comment l'en empêcher, je le répète encore une fois, pour toutes les raisons que j'ai données dans mes messages précédents...

----------


## plumedange

et ces chiens ne sont pas stérilisés je suppose? se reproduisent ils beaucoup?

----------


## tresgos

deux fois par an

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ils ne sont effectivement pas stérilisés et se reproduisent. Mais les petits en général ne survivent pas dans les conditions de vie du refuge    ::  

Deux chiennes qui attendaient des petits ont été sorties du refuge lors du dernier voyage et ont été tout de suite stérilisées en urgence.

J'ai mis leurs photos en page 6 de ce post. Il s'agit de Blanka et Pony qui attendent d'être adoptées.

Lors du prochain voyage, l'équipe de MUKITZA en sortira d'autres qui attendent des petits et nous les ferons aussi stériliser en urgence.

----------


## POLKA67

Que peut-on faire ?

Quelqu'un saurait faire de la magie noire pour rendre cette dame un "peu" souffrante juste assez pour qu'elle n'interfère plus dans le quotidien des animaux ou lui mettre quelques pièges casse-geule devant sa porte, une jambe dans le plâtre cela limite les mouvements etc.....je plaisante bien sûr quoique.....  :grrr:   ::  

Plus sérieusement, personne n'a aucune emprise sur elle ? Peut-être quelqu'un qui s'occupe de la protection animale en Serbie comme Monika ?  :hein2:  :hein2: 
Ou alors envoyer une lettre au maire pour lui demander de raisonner  cette dame,  pas pour demander de l'argent à la municipalité mais juste afin que l'aide à ce refuge provenant de l'étranger puisse  arriver effectivement au refuge  sans être détournée....

Si chaque semaine il y a 10 morts c'est sûr que le nombre de chiens va se réduire rapidement mais morts de faim, de froid, du manque de soins, des attaques entre eux...  :grrr: 

N'y aurait-il pas moyen de louer un terrain par là-bas pour déplacer le refuge ? 

C'est quant même rageant de ne pouvoir rien faire sachant que les chiens meurent là-bas....

----------


## plumedange

pfff quelle tristesse...
des fois je comprends ceux qui ferment les yeux sur le malheur animal...
J'éspère que 30millions d'amis et actu animaux vont agir en la faveur de ce refuge

----------


## Eileen69

Je crois qu'en fait nous sommes tous d'accord sur le fonds, et conscients de nos limites. C'est juste qu'il est difficilement acceptable de n'en laisser même qu'un seul au bord de la route. On se dit qu'on essaie d'en sauver un maximum, mais c'est mon côté pessimiste, je pense toujours à celui qu'on n'a pas pu sauver, et je n'y peux rien.

Et même si les aides ne sont pas envoyées au refuge, qui les portera au refuge, puisque personne n'ose faire face à Etela et qu'elle a le droit de refuser l'entrée de sa maison aux personnes qu'elle ne veut pas voir. Le problème est complexe. Si on ne déplace pas les chiens, ils sont condamnés, après c'est ma façon de voir les choses.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Monika Brukner a essayé; mais elle a renoncé quand elle a compris qu'Etéla était devenue ce qu'elle est aujourd'hui... 

Pour la mairie de Backa Topola, comme je l'ai déjà écrit : la seule chose qui les intéresse c'est de se débarrasser des chiens errants. Ce qui leur arrive ensuite ne les intéresse pas du tout !!!

Donc, rien à attendre de leur côté   :grrr:

----------


## chupachup

Cette personne Etela, elle se rend compte qu'elle tue des chiens ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Elle s'en rend compte. Mais ça ne lui fait pas le même effet qu'à nous... 

Son état mental s'est pas mal détérioré ces derniers temps, c'est notamment pour cette raison qu'il est quasiment impossible maintenant d'avoir des relations normales avec elle.

----------


## chupachup

Peut être que vous pouvez passer une "annonce" pour offre d'emploi ?
Et vous payez quelqu'un à distance pour qu'il nourrisse les chiens ?
C'est assez compliqué comme situation...
Ouvrir les portes du refuge pour que les chiens puissent sortir, chasser ou que sais-je ?
Il faudrait lui expliquer que si quelqu'un vient au refuge, c'est pour le bien des chiens...
Sauf si son but cest que les chiens meurent ? Elimination "naturelle" vu qu'il y en a trop ?
Alalala c'est dingue d'en arriver à ce genre de situation minable.

----------


## rea

> [quote C'est Sarka la chienne? Grise-brune??


Oui, c'est comme ça qu'elle s'appelle. Tu as des nouvelles de cette chienne? Tu sais où elle est?
[/quote]
Non, pas de news, mais la nana m'énervait bien avec ses idioties   ::

----------


## rea

Bon je vais tenter de répondre au mieux...

Ca fait de longs mois que nous tous réfléchissons à quoi faire avec ce mourroir...

Déjà, n'essayez pas de comprendre Etela ni de trouver de solution à la coopération avec elle, car je vous assure que si quelqu'un a tout essayé pour le bien des chiens, c'est bien Mukitza (perso, je n'aurais pas eu leur patience...).
C'est devenu un personnage abjecte, aucun dialogue n'est possible avec elle et aucune excuse n'existe pour son comportement, au-cune.

Ouvrir un autre refuge? 
A quoi bon si elle re-remplit son mouroir 3 jours après???

Trouver qqun sur place pour bosser? 
Impossible d'abord car ils finissent tous par se barrer en courant comme Robert, et aussi parce que c'est hyper difficile de trouver quelqu'un de confiance sur place.

La virer?
Impossible, elle est chez elle.

Faire un pact avec la commune?
La commune ne semble pas le vouloir d'une part et Etela est bien trop instable pour celà.

Paskaljevic a l'air désabusé, mais moi je le suis carrémment...
Personne ici ne peut s'occuper sur place de ce refuge, superviser et régler, d'une part car nous ne sommes pas à Backa, et d'autre part, n'oubliez pas que nous avons chacune un refuge blindé de quelques 300 chiens AUSSI. Sans parler de...tout le reste!

*Nous allons continuer à chercher des solutions pour faire stopper ce bordel (pas d'autres mots). Mais là, depuis des mois, tout à échouer, et franchement c'est clairement désespérant.*

Nous allons j'espère au premier jour de beau temps commencer à faire un parc à Bella pour les pauvres chiens de Backa donc disons que ça sera quelques ames de plus sauvées...

J'aime beaucoup mon pays, souvent on a mauvaise presse pour X raisons, mais il y a ici des personnes admirables qui après une journée de boulot mal payée souvent, se décarcassent jusqu'à tard le soir avec les animaux de rue, et qui mette leur fortune, leur vie sociale et tout le reste en Stand-by pour eux.
Néanmoins, chapeau bas à Mukitza pour leur persévérence ici, j'ai 1000 fois pensé que si la situation avait été inverse, j'aurais laissé tombé à leur place   ::  
Mais ici ils sont vraiment une lueur d'espoir pour les animaux cassés et en péril...

----------


## herminie

Est-ce que Etela prend des chiens parce-quelle sait qu'elle est aidée par des assos étrangères et donc cela lui assure un profit en revendant les paquets de croquettes ? 

Si sa santé mentale est en cause, ils font pas là-bas les internements psychiatriques ?

----------


## Eileen69

Je crois que Réa est très objective. Mais qu'est ce que c'est difficile d'accepter qu'on ne puisse rien faire pour eux. Et que d'autres chiens arrivent régulièrement dans ce mouroir.

Il faut diffuser un max et booster les adoptions, il faut peut être aussi diffuser à l'étranger, notamment en Allemagne, car je ne sais pas si nous avons des allemands sur Rescue. Il faut faire un "pont sanitaire" si je puis dire avec Backa Topola, faire un contre la montre pour en sauver un maximum. On aura au moins l'impression de faire quelquechose. 

Ne nous en veuillez pas Mesdames, vous êtes en prise directe avec le terrain et nous, malgré notre bonne volonté, eh bien on n'a jamais vu ces refuges de près. On réagit selon la logique du bien, du mal. Mais là bas la logique n'est pas la même. 

Mais d'ici le printemps, combien seront morts ? Et comment seront ils morts ? Pas dans leur sommeil sûrement, et ça c'est tellement insupportable. Je suis vraiment d'accord avec certaines qui l'ont dit ici, une piqure létale serait un acte d'amour pour eux.

----------


## tresgos

oui ,vous avez raison,j ai pensais la mene chose hier et il y quelques jours en voyant les refuges en espagne
ils vaut mieux leur tirer une balle dans la tete 
mais si tout le monde part de se principe c est L INDIVIDUALISME qui gagner alors on fait partie des bourreaux
ils est hors de question d etre d accord avec de tels actes
il faut se rendre sur place et voir, je suis sur que nos dire et nos écrit serai très différents

----------


## Eileen69

Je dis qu'une mort douce est préférable à la souffrance infinie et l'agonie lente.

Mais ce n'est pas pour cela que je suis pour l'euthanasie, ah que non !!!!!  

Mais si on avait juste une solution pour les sortir de là. 

Peut on créer un post en expliquant ce qu'il se passe à Backa et proposer aux gens qui auraient envie d'adopter un chien, de s'inscrire sur une liste en y mettant leur critère de préférence (grand ou petit, male ou femelle...), ainsi on aurait un fichier d'adoptants potentiels et au prochain voyage on pourrait en sauver davantage. D'ici mars, on peut en trouver qques uns de plus...

----------


## tresgos

oui je vous comprends a travers votre désarroi mais ca c est la solution finale et tous n en sont pas la 
votre idée est bonne, mais je persiste a dire qu a quelques personnes il faut aller sur le terrain c est la seule solution être en face cette triste réalité
il faut prendre le mal a la source

----------


## zyzanye

devant tant de misere et d atrocités sans nom ! je ne comprend pas votre hesitation a travailler avec le " stam " qui est certe un refuge  mais quel refuge ! c est du 5 etoiles ! et meme si le stam prenait qu un seul de vos protegés , se serait le paradis assuré pour lui !!! voici le lien , allez y jeter un coup d oeil ...
http://refugestam.free.fr/    et bon courage ! ne baisser pas les bras ....c est chiens n ont que vous .   ::

----------


## Corinne91

sauf erreur on a déjà "travaillé" deux fois avec le STAM pour des chiens handicapés, Michèle nous connait.
et ensuite le but n'est pas non plus de remplir les refuges francais déjà surchargés de chiens venant de l'étranger ; je pense que ce ne serait pas bien perçu et ce n'est pas notre objectif.
Nous recherchons essentiellement des familles pour les chiens de là bas.

----------


## POLKA67

Purée, c'est la tristesse totale et le découragement...
Dire que d'autres refuges en Serbie mériteraient aussi notre aide pour survivre et que celui dans lequel les chiens sont le plus en danger ferme la porte à l'aide venant de l'extérieur.....
Cette ETELA est très certainement malade, bipolaire ou addiction à quelque chose cela pourrait être une explication à son comportement étrange, recueillir des chiens ce qui part d'un bon sentiment et ne pas faire tout ce qu'il faut afin qu'ils vivent.....

Il faut continuer à se battre pour en sauver au moins quelques uns....sortir les plus faibles, stériliser....

----------


## rea

Ben disons que trouver 300 familles en France pour les chiens, ce n'est pas non plus une solution car 1)ou les mettre ici en attendant les papiers? 2)comment les faire venir? 3)le but n'est pas non plus d'envahir la France avec, 4)Etela re-remplirait le refuge aussitôt

De toute façon, je pense que pour aller contre ça il faut vraiment qu'on travaille sur une solution permanente qui l'empêcherait de faire du mal plus longtemps à ses bêtes. Et ça on y travaille, mais c'est dur.

----------


## chupachup

Il faudrait qu'elle se fasse arréter pour mauvais traitement aux animaux. C'est possible en Serbie ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

A ma connaissance, ça n'est jamais arrivé...

----------


## chupachup

Alala... et peut etre prendre contact avec un avocat ? eux connaissent les lois ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Le problème, ce sont les juges qui ont fortement tendance à estimer qu'on ne condamne pas une personne pour mauvais traitement à animaux...

----------


## chupachup

Il y a forcément une solution.
On peut pas baisser les bras et en mm temps derrière nos PC on fait pas grand chose de concret.
Essayer de recontacter Monika, cette dame a un coeur en or.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Monika Brukner ne veut plus entendre parler d'Etéla. 

Elle a essayé comme nous et a compris qu'on ne pouvait pas chasser Etéla de chez elle et que tant qu'elle serait là, même si on vidait le refuge, elle le remplirai à nouveau...

----------


## POLKA67

> le seul souci c'est que l'on ne pensait pas investir en "dur" dans le refuge car si l'on parvient  atteindre notre objectif de créeer une nouvelle structure ailleurs, les abris béton ne suivront pas...


Ci-dessus la réponse de Corinne pour les abris, ne pourrait-on accéler la création d'une nouvelle structure quitte à mettre la charrue avant les boeufs, cela ne devrait pas être pire que les conditions actuelles dans lesquelles vivent les chiens....  :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je laisse Corinne répondre elle-même à cette question...

----------


## loulouk

engager un tueur à gage    :Stick Out Tongue: an:   ::   ::  
bon je sias c'est pas drôle mais au moin ça serait utile franchement ...

----------


## chupachup

> engager un tueur à gage   an:    
> bon je sias c'est pas drôle mais au moin ça serait utile franchement ...


J'y ai pensé mais j'ai pas osé    ::  
Vu que les tueurs d'animaux sont pas jugés, peut être que les tueurs d'humains non plus    ::

----------


## bagatelle

:suspect:   Aucune envie de rire.... désolée mais quand on se rend sur place, cela ne passe pas.

L'urgence c'est de trouver des familles aux chiens évacués en pension, leur place nous permettra d'en sauver d'autres....en attendant mieux .

----------


## chupachup

Etant bénévole pour le refuge de Becej qui se trouve en Serbie également, je sais comment ça se passe sur place, j'y vais d'ailleur à la fin du mois.
Je cherche des solutions à ce bordel pour reprendre le terme de Rea.
Tant que cette femme est là, rien n'est possible apparament. Elle a quel âge ?

----------


## loulouk

évidemment personne n'a envie de rire de cette situation, c'est désastreux pour ces chiens qui ne vivent pas mais survivent tant qu'ils le peuvent,
je demande évidemment à ce que mon don en soit pas rendu comme demandé plus haut,
je suis sure que mukitza en fera bon usage, dés que je le pourrais un autre suivra,

il n'empêche que je suis sérieuse quand je dit que tout ce que je souhaite à ce genre de personne 'est la mort, il y a bien trop de monde sur cette planète 
qui usent et abusent de tous ces pauvres animaux ...

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

N'empeche que l'idée d'une autre structure n'est pas si bete, le soucis c'est de trouver le lieu, financer les travaux, et quand personne n'est sur place pas facile.
En plus comme dit Réa, cette femme remplirait son refuge aussitot, et laisserait mourir les chiens.
Lydia si je dis pas de bétise il me semble qu'elle à dans les 65 ans , à moins que je confonde    ::

----------


## tresgos

il faut résoudre le problème des chiens dans leur pays
c est la que c est  difficile,

----------


## Paskaljevic

Etéla a une petite cinquantaine d'années...

----------


## loulouk

ces chiens ont besoin d'aide mais tant que ce pseudo refuge restera ouvert se sera un cercle sans fin, le serpent qui se mord la queue
à quand une serbie respectueuse de toute vie    ::

----------


## bagatelle

> ces chiens ont besoin d'aide mais tant que ce pseudo refuge restera ouvert se sera un cercle sans fin, le serpent qui se mord la queue
> à quand une serbie respectueuse de toute vie


Tant que n'aurons pas de solution, nous en sortirons tant que nous pourrons, l'un après l'autre, de ce mouroir.... 15 chiens tous les deux mois, 180 chiens par an...
Ils meurent, ceux là vivront...

----------


## tresgos

le problème n est pas son âge,elle peut venir a 100 ans
il est impératif qu ils est a manger et des soins
est ce l on ne peux pas investir dans le refuge de bercje ?
ainsi on trouvera un noyen pour qu elle ne passe plus de mal
tout s achéte elle aussi vu la personne
l argent est le nerf de la guerre

----------


## loulouk

le problème n'est pas d'acheter comme décrit sur ces quelques pages,
le problème est que ce " refuge " sera sans cesse rempli puisque la municipalité continuera à en amener encore et encore ...

----------


## tipie59

etéla est-elle payée par la municipalité pour récuperer les chiens?
elle gagne sa vie grace aux chiens?

----------


## tresgos

je sais que la municipalité est heureuse elle doit la "gaver" de chiens pour s en débarrasser
c est une aubaine cette femme qui fait un mouroir
bref,il vaut mieux s adresser au bon dieu qu a ses saints,faut taper plus haut

----------


## tipie59

mais, si elle est payée par la municipalité pour récupérer les chiens, alors ne serait-il pas possible d'ouvrir un refuge qui récupérerait les chiens gratuitement et comme ça, plus besoin du refuge d'etéla pour la municipalité.

----------


## chupachup

Et si elle est payée, alors autant lui proposer de l'argent sans rien en échange. Comme ça elle laisse tomber les chiens puisque l'argent tombe tout seul.
Bon c'est pas une super leçon de vie c'est clair... payer une bonne à rien pour qu'elle arrète son massacre...

----------


## POLKA67

Si refuge déplacé et que cette dame remplit à nouveau son refuge c'est qu'il y aura à nouveau des chiens abandonnés ce dont elle ne sera pas responsable même s'il faudra à nouveau trouver une solution pour ces chiens.....

Pour le moment l'urgence est de donner à manger aux chiens actuellement sur place avant qu'il ne soit trop tard pour eux, les soigner, stériliser pour éviter la reproductions....

A un moment Corinne parlait de l'objectif d'une nouvelle structure au moment où on discutait du type d'abris donc je suppose qu'elle avait des idées à ce sujet...  :hein2:   ::   :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## Corinne91

pour votre information, voici la mise à jour des dons reçus :

Je reprends le décompte en incluant les nouveaux dons reçus jusqu'à aujourd'hui :


virements :
Mme Laurent C.D. 20 euros
Mlle Chloé R. 20 euros
Manhattan 100 euros
Jumeca : 100 euros
Viviane WH : 100 euros
MME lAURENT

chèques : 
Mme Jeannine L dans le 44 : 300 euros
Tita : 20 euros
Barbet : 10 euros
Marie Rose K : 100 euros
Marie Pierre TH 75016 : 50 euros
Nina 77 : 20 euros
Shadow : 200 euros
Vagabond68 : 30 euros
Chantal M dans le 06 : 20 euros
Eileen : 50 euros
Célia R dans le 63 : 30 euros
Mr Benoist M dans le 44 : 20 euros
Dominique L dans le 28 : 100 euros
Loulette : 50 euros
Jeannine M dans le 95 : 100 euros

Pascale M dans le 74 : 20 euros
Catherine R dans le 35 : 200 euros
Mme Jean J dans le 73 : 50 euros
Elodie D dans le 76 : 25 euros
Augusta SC dans le 67 : 50 euros
AMA : 200 euros
Alexandra M 75007 : 10 euros
Marie M dans le 92 : 100 euros
Suzanne F dans le 91 : 20 euros
Fabienne H dans le 33 : 300 euros
Isabelle B dans le 34 : 100 euros
Tania : 70 euros
Mme Bertrand M dans le 03 : 100 euros

Christine P dans le 94 : 100 euros
Cookies dans le 91 : 30 euros
Jocelyne M dans le 69 : 10 euros
Mme André CDM dans le 02 : 60 euros
Mistigrette : 100 euros
Mme Gilles M dans le 67 : 50 euros
Marie France A dans le 91 : 50 euros
Isabelle P dans le 27 : 250 euros
Jeanne W dans le 67 : 60 euros
Zorha dans le 67 : 50 euros
Céline Z dans le 77 : 200 euros
Florence T dans le 30 : 20 euros

Total : 3 665 euros

Du fond du coeur merci pour eux, merci de vouloir continuer à être à nos côtés pour les aider et  merci pour votre confiance face à cette situation très compliquée.

----------


## tresgos

je suis heureuse de voir le total des dons
quand je vous dit que l union fait la force c est une preuve
 ::

----------


## jeanne66

Cest  que je viens de lire sur ce forum  donne des frissons dans le dos    actuellement  le plus dur pour ces pauvres  animaux cest lhivers  cest un pays avec des autres lois  et est nous  qui  sont  les étranglées   même si on apporte tous les 2mois de quoi a nourrir et soigner   chiens et chats   
Mon avis personnel le : oublions pas que  cest que  largent  qui peut  aider  de sortire les chiens et chats de cette situation

----------


## Titakaro

Mon Dieu !!! 
Cette folle mériterait les mêmes tortures qu'elle inflige volontairement à de pauvres êtres sans défense  

Je pense qu'en effet une diffusion massive auprès des médias et des institutions françaises pourrait peut-être déclencher une réaction de mobilisation encore plus intense. Je joins, ci-dessous, une liste qui vous aiderait éventuellement. Un courrier explicatif et des photos pour appuyer le "dossier" constitueraient éventuellement une requête qui serait entendue ?




*
www.animal-cross.org/
http://www.l214.com/
http://www.borta.org/index.php
http://www.azot.ch/?lang=frhttp://www.soschats.org/
http://www.code-animal.com/
http://www.endcaptivity.org/
http://www.respect-animal.org/
http://graal-defenseanimale.org/
http://www.pmaf.org/
http://www.oaba.fr/
http://www.onevoice-ear.org/
http://www.petafrance.com/
http://www.roc.asso.fr/
http://www.animavie.org/
http://www.proanima.fr/http://www.anticorrida.com/http://www.allianceanticorrida.fr/http://www.flac-anticorrida.org/
http://www.protection-des-animaux.org/
http://www.laforetdelea.org/
http://www.dignite-animale.com/
http://www.antidote-europe.org/
http://www.veganimal.info/
http://www.ifaw.org**
/splash.php*
*http://30millionsdamis.fr/
http://www.spa.asso.fr/
http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.fr/
http://www.animauxsecours.com/
http://sosanimauxpaysdegex.free.fr/
http://question-animale.org/fr.html
http://www.ecologie-radicale.org/
http://www.veggiepride.org/fr/
http://catalogue.animaux-nature.info/index.php?main_page=product_infocPath=1products_id  =239
http://www.wwf.fr/
http://www.greenpeace.org/france/http://fr.cousteau.org/http://www.seashepherd.org/http://www.fondation-nicolas-hulot.org/
http://www.vegmag.fr/
http://www.vegaia.com/rencontre/
http://actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php
http://ida.convio.net*




C'est une liste qui m'a été transmise par mon réseau de Protection Animale. Je n'ai pas pris le temps d'aller y mettre mon nez. Mais certains noms parlent d'eux mêmes. Peut-être même en connaissez-vous certains ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Tita¤

----------


## Nénète

Petit virement effectué. Merci et bon courage à l'association Mukitza en laquelle j'ai toute confiance...    ::

----------


## tresgos

merci oui je connais pas mal de sites comme les gens de rescue,le problème c est que ce n est pas en france,c est la serbie ,mais on va lutter

----------


## partenaire77

Il faut admettre que cette situation est AUSSI le choix et la responsabilité de la municipalité de Backa Topola.
Une campagne de presse aurait été menée pour dénoncer un refuge du même type à proximité de Belgrade, sans aucun résultat.
Je me doute que s'il s'agissait de mettre en accusation, depuis l'étranger, les méchants Serbes qui traitent leurs animaux de manière ignoble, cela ne pouvait rien donner.
Mais les villes serbes connaissent elles toutes la même situation ?
Si des communes assurent des conditions de vie correctes aux animaux des refuges, si la municipalité de Becej, à 40 km de Backa Topola, accepte de dialoguer avec les associations qui soutiennent le refuge, et participe à son financement (mais est-ce bien le cas ?) des changements sont possibles.
Une rencontre entre un responsable de l'ambassade de Serbie et des représentants d'associations engagées sur le terrain, qui mettrait à l'honneur l'action exemplaire de certains refuges et les progrès de quelques autres, donnerait l'occasion de mettre en parallèle les conditions de vie ignobles imposées aux animaux du refuge d'Etéla. 
Accessoirement, je suis sur que des personnes, en Serbie et peut-être même en France, prennent Etéla pour une grande protectrice des animaux et continuent à lui envoyer des dons...

----------


## herminie

Accessoirement, je suis sur que des personnes, en Serbie et peut-être même en France, prennent Etéla pour une grande protectrice des animaux et continuent à lui envoyer des dons... 


C'est exactement ce que j'insinuais rien matin : donc je vais au fond de ma pensée : si Etela ne recevait aucun don, ni d'aide d'asso, ni quoique ce soit, remplirait-elle vraiment à nouveau son refuge ? Pas sûr ! Elle n'est peut-être pas si illogique qu'elle veut le faire croire à tout le monde !
J'ai l'impression que cette situation est son " gagne pain " et pas du tout une protectrice des animaux.

J'avais dû mal me faire comprendre hier matin car aucune réponse !

----------


## bagatelle

Etela ne reçoit pratiquement aucune aide directe, ce qui la met en rage.... Sa rengaine :  toujours les chiens, jamais moi.
Elle est criblée de dettes, a eu sa voiture saisie, n'a pas l'argent pour faire réparer son tracteur.
Elle ne touche aucune aide de la municipalité pour le refuge.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Pourquoi elle refuse de ceder les chiens et fermer son refuge si ca la coule autant ?  :hein:

----------


## Eileen69

[quote]Tant que n'aurons pas de solution, nous en sortirons tant que nous pourrons, l'un après l'autre, de ce mouroir.... 15 chiens tous les deux mois, 180 chiens par an...
Ils meurent, ceux là vivront...

Malheureusement ça ne fait que 90 chiens par an...et il y en a 300 là bas, sans compter tous ceux qui arrivent régulièment. Si bien qu'on ne le videra jamais, et que ce sera toujours un camp de concentration pour chiens.

----------


## Eileen69

Etela travaille t elle ? Parce qu'avec le temps qu'elle ne consacre pas aux chiens, elle a le temps d'aller travailler.

----------


## bagatelle

Elle ne travaille pas... Elle court toute la journée, souvent à la recherche de nourr'iture avariée et d'oeufs pourris obtenus gratuitement pour nourrir les chiens.
Comme elle n'a plus de moyen de locomotion, cela lui prend un temps fou   :suspect: 
Son père l'aide un peu au niveau finances, et elle doit toucher un peu d'argent en tant que mère célibataire avec un enfant.

----------


## Luib

Je pense qu elle ne veut pas reconnaitre son echec ,sa fierte la guide , c est triste d en etre arrive la.
Pauvres betes qui en sont les victimes .   :kao7:

----------


## herminie

Bonjour Bagatelle,

Si Etela " bousille " sa voiture pour s'occuper des chiens, qu'elle en soit rendue à faire les trajets à pied pour nourrir ces chiens et qu'elle n'a pas de quoi vivre, je comprends un peu son amertume alors que Robert était payé ( il me semble )  et d'autres personnes qui aident dans les refuges ( elle doit le savoir). Donc elle essaie de " se payer " par d'autres moyens. Maintenant si la situation ne lui convient plus pouquoi continue t-elle dans cette galère ?
Le problème est que je ne pense pas que l'asso Mukitza puisse assurer un salaire à Etela en plus de prendre en charge ( nourriture et soins ) des chiens. Et puis, elle n'a pas l'air d'être vraiment de confiance.
C'est vraiment compliqué !

----------


## bagatelle

Elle n'a pas bousillé sa voiture; elle a été saisie pour impayés sur les traites. Et comme tu dis si bien, le problème est très compliqué tant qu'elle s'obstine à rester au refuge (qui lui appartient)

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Il y a aussi le fait qu'elle a un enfant en charge apparemment, et je ne comprends pas qu'elle continue dans cette voie alors qu'elle se ruine, 
pourquoi ne veut elle pas vendre son refuge à une association sérieuse, ou le louer, elle aurait des revenus mensuels et d'autres personnes pourraient enfin s'occuper sérieusement des chiens

----------


## tresgos

elle a le droit de vie est de mort sur les chiens et comme la municipalité est heureuse qu elle fasse un camp de concentration,elle une certaine notoriété a leur yeux  se que l on dit sur les réseaux cela vient du coeur mais on tourne en ronds pendant se temps ils meurent,
il faut arriver a mettre le doigt la ou ca va faire bouger les choses

----------


## Eileen69

Comme je disais sur l'autre post du forum de Mukitza, vu qu'elle ne veut pas quitter sa maison, on ne peut donc pas la lui racheter, mais on peut lui donner une somme conséquente pour la Serbie, afin de lui "racheter" les chiens et lui faire signer un document stipulant qu'elle renonce définitivement à reprendre des chiens dans sa propriété. Si elle ne tient pas son engagement, prévoir une clause qui l'oblige à rembourser la somme donnée ainsi que de gros dommages et intérets pour le préjudice qu'elle aura causé en reprenant des chiens. Si on considère qu'un salaire moyen est de 250, elle sera peut être heureuse d'en toucher 3000, soit un an de salaire moyen en Serbie. Et ainsi on récupère les chiens et on leur trouve un autre terrain et Etela ne remplit pas à nouveau son refuge.

----------


## momo

Et si elle ne tiens pas parole...comment payera t elle la somme donnée et les dommages?
Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée,mais ce n est que mon avis!
L idéal serai qu elle quitte l endroit ou elle est afin d améliorer cet endroit et trouver une personne de confiance pour gérer le refuge et s occuper des loulous...mais ça m étonnerais qu elle parte   ::  
C est horrible de se dire qu en ce moment les pauvres sont en train de crever de faim,de soif et tout ça juste en dessous de ses yeux...
Combien vont etre mort d ici le prochain voyage?
Combien va t elle en reprendre?
Porter plainte contre elle par rapport aux croquettes qu elle revend alors que s est un don pour les loulous,est ce possible?
Est ce que les personnes qui envoient les croquettes ont ete prévenues de ce qu elle fait pour se faire un peu de fric?

Ce serai le top de trouver un autre endroit pour y installer les loulous et choisir une personne de confiance contre rémunération pour s en occuper...mais ...
Et le problème serai qu elle pourrait encore en accueuillir chez elle...comment lui faire interdire celà????
Trés compliqué.

----------


## r'is27

J'envoie un petit chèque mercredi pour aider les chiens, depuis que j'ai lu ce post je n'arrête pas de penser à ce malheureux cocker sourd et aveugle qui est mort de faim, quelle detresse et quelle peur il a du ressentir et aussi à tous ces pauvres chiens qui meurent les uns après les autres. C'est vraiment une horreur.

Une idée peut être complétement idiote, ce n'est pas une solution immédiate, mais si les habitants et la mairie lui tourne le dos elle arrêtra peut être de tuer à petit feu tous ces pauvres chiens.

Dans tout ce que j'ai lu vous aviez l'air de dire qu'Etela aime son satut de grande protectrice des animaux, peut être faire une campagne d'information à l'aide de tracts et affiches pour montrer à la population qu'etela n'est pas la grande dame qu'elle fait paraître mais une femme complétement dérangée, que les pays étrangers sont au courant pour son mourroir et que cela nuit à l'image de la mairie et peut (je ne sais pas si c'est une région touristique)  avoir une influence sur la venue des touristes.

Enfin je ne connais pas la serbie mais il doit y avoir comme partout des gens qui sont outrés de ce que l'on fait subir aux animaux.

----------


## POLKA67

Cette dame est devenue instable psychologiquement et croit aider ces chiens....sauver des chiens c'est son but dans la vie, c'est sûrement ce qu'elle a fait pendant des années......
Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que dans le passé des mécènes soutenaient son refuge mais qu'ils l'ont lâchée à cause de la crise économique ou de la dégradation de l'état psychologique de cette dame ?

La municipalité ne fera rien, c'est comme à BECEJ  à part ordonner l'exécution des chiens de rue sous la pression des pétitions des habitants et vu que le refuge est déjà en surpopulation.....Elle peut même ordonner l'exécution des chiens en trop au refuge et de nuit pour que tout cela reste discret...
C'est comme cela que cela se passe là-bas même si cela n'est pas dit....

----------


## Eileen69

> Et si elle ne tiens pas parole...comment payera t elle la somme donnée et les dommages?
> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée,mais ce n est que mon avis!


Eh bien si elle signe un "contrat" comme quoi elle s'engage à ne pas reprendre de chiens sous risques de devoir rendre la somme donnée + dommages et intérets, ça peut vouloir dire aussi qu'elle se fasse saisir sa maison pour rembourser. Au moindre nouveau chien présent dans sa propriété, il faut faire appliquer les clauses du contrat. Je ne sais absolument pas si c'est faisable, néanmoins elle aime l'argent, elle risque de signer sans se soucier de sa capacité à le respecter. En plus, les autres solutions disparaissent les unes après les autres.

----------


## Corinne91

On a déjà pensé à lui faire faire une interdiction de reprendre des chiens en bonne et dûe forme via les services vétérinaires eux mêmes ( si on vidait le refuge ) mais il est évident qu'elle peut facilement passer outre !  elle est dans la pampa, PERSONNE ne passe là bas ; elle fait ce qu'elle veut, le refuge est souvent innaccssible... personne ne prendra la peine surtout pas les autorités de Backa Topola d'aller vérifier s'il y a encore des chiens ou pas.

----------


## tresgos

l argent est le nerf de la guerre
elle
la douane
les autorités 
au vietnam ,c est pariel

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je reviens sur le cas de Lepotica, la petite mamie amputée qui vivait dans la rue !!!! à Belgrade.

J'ai lancé un appel à l'aide pour elle sur ce post en page 7.

Elle est maintenant en pension chez une dame à Belgrade, bien au chaud, et elle attend sa famille adoptive (FA à voir)    ::  

Voici le lien sur son post qui vient d'être créé : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t315035-jo ... ie#6960539

Maintenant, elle s'appelle JOUTA et c'est Bonnyanoie sa "marraine"   :bisous2: 

Vite, on se mobilise pour que JOUTA trouve enfin une famille adoptive    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

J'ai oublié de dire qu'il y avait son histoire sur ce post personnel ainsi de nouvelles photos, dont une dans sa pension, avec son nouveau panier   :amour:

----------


## tresgos

SUPER,,,,,,,,,,,,,,il lui faut un chariot ,elle pourra trotter et ca c est la liberté,pour l adoption j aimerai bien,mais  dans  mon appartement ,elle ne pourra pas trotter
je diffuse
avez vous des news de la chienne quasit aveugle qui vit dans la rue?   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Non, malheureusement. Et Réa non plus n'en a pas    ::

----------


## tresgos

J AI JOINS QNE VOICE ILS NE SONT PAS AU COURANT ILS VONT SE RENSEIGNER
JE NE COMPRENDS  PAS QUE LES GENS DES ASSO NE L ONT PAS FAIT AVANT
J AI  CHOISIS ONCE VOICE PARQUE L ASSOCIATION EST INTERNATIONALE
JE RESTE EN CONTACT AVEC LE RESPONSABLE

----------


## Paskaljevic

Peggy, la petite Teckel qui avait l'utérus à l'air et qui a été opérée deux fois, va bien !
Elle ne pense qu'à manger !!!

Par contre, elle ne se laisse pas caresser pour l'instant... Il va falloir attendre encore un peu. Après ce qu'elle a vécu, on peut la comprendre...

----------


## tresgos

avec de la patience et beaucoup d amour ,   ::   elle va etre enfin heureuse   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Eileen69

A t on des nouvelles du refuge par Jorge ? De la paille est elle arrivée ?

Ne les oublions pas. Ce post doit rester actif.     ::

----------


## tresgos

ne vous inquiéter pas,je lutte pour eux,et je pense que je ne suis pas seule sur le site

----------


## bagatelle

Trois petites chiennes sont arrivées en pension chez Katya, elle vivaient à Backa Topola. Elle attendent une famille en France, les accueillir ou les adopter, c'est libérer des places pour d'autres qui attendent au refuge.

Il y a COCO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t314840-co ... light=coco



MINNIE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t305654-so ... ght=minnie



YOUKA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t314842-yo ... ight=youka

----------


## Corinne91

Pour Tresgos : merci de vos démarches pour tenter de faire bouger les choses mais sachez que nous sommes déjà en contact avec la FBB, nous avons un interlocuteur et  il n'est peut être pas utile d'intervenir de part et d'autres. Nous avançons peut être lentement mais comme nous l'avons expliqué la situation est complexe, il ne faut pas aller dans tous les sens non plus, nous avons un objectif et nous essaierons de l'atteindre tout en  pensant à préparer  le "après" ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire.

----------


## plumedange

Avez vous de nouvelles d'actu animaux?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je suis allée aujourd'hui rendre visite aux chiens sortis de l'enfer du refuge d'Etéla par l'équipe de MUKITZA 
et qui sont en pension à 20 km de Belgrade. Voici les photos que j'ai prises aujourd'hui .

Lui, c'est Boki, le boxer marron qui, comme le montre cette 1ère photo, était très mal en point au "refuge" d'Etéla :



Le voici, presque 3 semaines plus tard, à la pension : c'est un autre chien   :Embarrassment: k: 










Le deuxième chien, c'est Never, un Setter irlandais qui était aussi dans un mauvais état au "refuge" d'Etéla, comme le montre la 1ère photo :



Le voici, presque 3 semaines plus tard, à la pension : c'est lui aussi un autre chien    ::  







Là, il est devant l'abri construit à la pension pour 4 chiens



Le voici avec l'autre Setter qui a été sauvé en même temps que lui et qui s'appelle Moka   ::  







Ces deux Setters sont réservés par une adhérente de MUKITZA. 
Ils arriveront en France lors du prochain voyage/retour de MUKITZA de Serbie  :amour: 


Lui, c'est Kousy, un très beau Berger Allemand qui est arrivé du refuge d'Etéla, avec un comportement très craintif    ::  

Depuis, il a changé et s'est bien adapté à la pension. Il est très amical avec les autres chiens et avec les gens    :Embarrassment: k: 







Là, le voici en amitiés avec Charly !



Kousy attend une famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA  ::   ::   ::  


Voici maintenant, Charly, un très gentil croisé-Labrador qui a été sauvé du refuge d'Etéla 
lors du voyage de novembre dernier et qui attend toujours sa famille adoptive ou bien, à défaut, une FA  ::  







Vite une famille pour ce gentil loulou    ::   ::   ::  


Et pour finir, voici la petite Joséphine qui, elle aussi, a été sauvée lors du voyage de novembre. 
Elle attend également une famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA :







C'est un petit gabarit. Elle fait moins de 10 kilos. Vite une famille pour la sympathique Joséphine    ::  


Merci encore à celles et ceux qui, grâce à leurs dons, aident MUKITZA à sortir le plus de chiens possible 
de l'enfer du "refuge" d'Etéla et à les mettre à l'abri    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## redcocce

Merci pour tout ce que vous faites....
Comme ils sont beaux tous ces chiens....
Le boxer est magnifique et je craque pour Joséphine...
Continuez votre action on sera tjrs là pour vous soutenir......  :applause2:

----------


## Eileen69

Mais qu'ils sont beaux !!!!   :amour: 

Néanmoins ils ont un point commun tous ces ptits bouts, c'est la tristesse de leur regard. Incroyable, j'espère qu'ils oublieront ce qu'ils ont vécu là bas.    ::  

Merci Christine de nous faire partager leur renaissance

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ils ne sont pas si tristes que ça, car ils jouent ensemble maintenant. 

Charly ferme les yeux sur les photos parce qu'il faisait un beau soleil quand je suis allée à la pension et il prenait un peu le soleil    ::  

Joséphine est très gaie !

Le seul qui soit encore tristounet, c'est Boki, le Boxer marron. Mais il était très malade, alors il lui faut un peu plus de temps...

Le vétérinaire va leur rendre visite demain. Il me dira comment il les trouve.

----------


## Eileen69

Ah merci Christine, ça fait plaisir de savoir qu'ils jouent, c'est une bonne thérapie. Eh oui, ces loulous sont doués pour le bonheur, dès qu'on le leur fait entrevoir. Vivement qu'ils aient tous leur famille à eux.

----------


## mistigrette

:merci:  ils sont métamorphosés 




> Et pour finir, voici la petite Joséphine qui, elle aussi, a été sauvée lors du voyage de novembre. 
> Elle attend également une famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA :
> 
> C'est un petit gabarit. Elle fait moins de 10 kilos. Vite une famille pour la sympathique Joséphine    
> Merci encore à celles et ceux qui, grâce à leurs dons, aident MUKITZA à sortir le plus de chiens possible 
> de l'enfer du "refuge" d'Etéla et à les mettre à l'abri   oignee:  oignee:  oignee:


je n'avais pas vu la belle joséphine   ::  . j'adooooore les ptites poilues  :amour3: . 
a-t-elle un post afin de mieux la connaître ?
en tout cas, mille  :applause2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je ne sais pas si Joséphine a un post sur MUKITZA. Je laisse le soin aux filles de MUKITZA de répondre.

En tous cas, c'est une sympathique petite louloute qui fera le bonheur de ses adoptants. Alors, on se mobilise pour elle   :amour3: 

Charly aussi est un super chien ! Pensez à lui pour une adoption ou une FA  ::

----------


## Titakaro

.

Mille mercis pour ces photos. Elles redonnent du baume au coeur (même si, bien-sûr, nous n'oublions pas ceux qui souffrent encore. Si chacun d'entre eux restant là-bas pouvait au moins manger...   ).

Mais, même si il fait encore très froid là-bas, pour ces chiens sauvés, c'est un peu le printemps après un hiver terrifiant. Quel bonheur de les voir ainsi !   

Bravo, bravo, bravo !!!     Cela enchante littéralement de connaître une Asso si courageuse et des bénévoles si tenaces et dévoués  

Je continuerai à vous aider, en fonction de mes petites finances. A chaque nouveau loulou sauvé, ce sera une immense joie.  

Tita¤

----------


## laikalou

Oh Un immense merci Christine pour toutes ces belles nouvelles, ça fait vraiment du bien au moral de voir tout ça.  :kao3: 





> , nous avons un objectif et nous essaierons de l'atteindre tout en  pensant à préparer  le "après" ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire.


N'hésitez pas à nous contacter pour le "après"... Vous avez tout notre soutien...  :merci:   pour ce que vous faites

----------


## bagatelle

Voici le post de Josephine sur Mukitza   :amour:   : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... desa#68787

Je vais lui en ouvrir un autre bientôt sur rescue.

----------


## tipie59

quand pensez-vous ramener les chiens en france?

----------


## bagatelle

Ceux qui sont réservés reviendront fin mars début avril.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Bon, alors, deux petites corrections : le beau Kousy en fait s'appelle Blues    ::  

Et il a son post perso sur MUKITZA dont voici le lien : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=blues

Quand au Boxer marron, il a déjà aussi un nom : il s'appelle Jack et le lien sur son post perso sur MUKITZA c'est : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=jack

Merci de vous mobiliser pour leur trouver une famille    ::   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

Ils sont tous vraiment beaux maintenant.. Jack   :amour: 
Merci pour les photos, j'espère que d'autres chiens auront la chance de sortir de ce mouroir    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Au prochain voyage de l'équipe de MUKITZA (fin mars-début avril), on devrait en sauver encore une quinzaine et les mettre aussi en pension à Belgrade, avec votre aide   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## tresgos

merci pour ces toutous ils sont très beaux  :bisous2:   ::

----------


## POLKA67

Désolée de revenir sur le sujet mais les chiens sur place ont maintenant à manger et un peu de paille ou rien n'a encore changé   pour la plupart d'entre eux hormis pour ceux qui sont en pension ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Pour l'instant, ceux qui sont encore au refuge ont à manger. Etéla se fait livrer 2 ou 3 fois par semaine de la nourriture dont la date d'utilisation est périmée pour la vente en magasin. Elle utilise aussi des croquettes, d'après les infos que j'ai. C'est elle qui nourrit les chiens et si elle n'est pas là, c'est le type qui livre cette nourriture qui la distribue aux chiens. 

Par chance, les températures sont bien remontées depuis 3 jours et il fait environ 10 degrés avec un beau soleil !

----------


## loulouk

c'est vrai qu'ils sont beaux tous ces loulous,
moi j'aime beaucoup la petite mère orangé genre basset   :ange2:

----------


## Titakaro

> Au prochain voyage de l'équipe de MUKITZA (fin mars-début avril), on devrait en sauver encore une quinzaine et les mettre aussi en pension à Belgrade, avec votre aide


Et si toutefois vous arriviez à obtenir davantage de dons, vous serait-il possible d'en placer davantage à la pension lors du prochain voyage de l'équipe, SVP ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Comme ça sera le printemps et que le temps sera beaucoup plus clément, on pourra en mettre plus en pension; mais un mois de pension c'est 70 euros par chien...

----------


## Titakaro

Oui, je vois. Il faudra donc des dons réguliers et faire adopter les nounours et pitchounettes le plus rapidement possible, pour en sauver un maximum.

J'ai lu tous les échanges, mais je ne sais plus si quelqu'un a évoqué ActuAnimaux qui effectue des opérations de sauvetages et d'aides aux Assos très régulièrement. Ce pourrait-être éventuellement un créneau à tenter ?

Voici le lien : http://www.actuanimaux.com

Bonne nuit et encore bravo pour tout ce que vous faites !  

Tita¤

----------


## ancolie01

merci Christine pour toutes ces photos et news, quel bonheur de voir Nevers enfin sorti de cet enfer, son allure a déjà complètement changé, il me faisait  mal cet été    ::   et puis Moka et les autres.

Et Charly, y a pas plus gentil que lui   :amour: 

Je ne poste pas beaucoup mais ma peine est toujours aussi énorme pour toutes "nos" puces, c'est insupportable de penser qu'à tout instant il y a ces petite êtres qui meurent dans l'indifférence là-bas, entre chaque voyage combien s'effondrent dans la souffrance, je suis bien évidemment heureuse pour ceux sauvés, mais pour les autres c'est insoutenable, ils préfèreraient sûrement mourir tout de suite que d'endurer ça s'ils pouvaient parler    ::

----------


## flo-12

J'attends impatiemment le prochain voyage pour que puissiez mettre en sécurité ma petite "Cornwell" (souffre douleur) que j'attends en FA.
J'espère aussi que d'ici là "Fay" qui a la chance d'être à la pension aura trouvé une FA ou un adoptant.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ces deux soeurs qui ont été sauvées du refuge d'Etéla il y a 3 semaines (et dont l'une attendait des petits!!!), ont été stérilisées aujourd'hui. 

Samba et Salsa :






Tout s'est très bien passé. Elles sont réveillées maintenant et elles sont bien au chaud à la clinique    :Embarrassment: k: 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## tresgos

super    ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## capucine2345

> Ces deux soeurs qui ont été sauvées du refuge d'Etéla il y a 3 semaines (et dont l'une attendait des petits!!!), ont été stérilisées aujourd'hui. 
> 
> Samba et Salsa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tout s'est très bien passé. Elles sont réveillées maintenant et elles sont bien au chaud à la clinique   k:


 :merci:  :fou:  :fou:  :fou: 
pour elles bien sûre mais aussi pour tous les autres qui attendent et méritent tellement leur famille    ::   ::   ::

----------


## flo-12

Est ce qu'il serait possible de mettre ici une photo de "Kay" qui est à la pension mais n'a toujours pas de FA ou d'adoptant ? Elle avait été retirée du refuge en sang car attaquée par les autres chiens et avait été ensuite tres malade mais s'était rétablie heureusement. Si elle trouvait quelqu'un , elle pourrait faire partie du prochain voyage.

----------


## flo-12

Et grand merci pour toutes ces photos .

----------


## bagatelle

Je me rends compte que Kay n'a pas encore son post  ::  

Christine, c'est la chienne qui a été très malade chez Katya, qui a été transférée chez Desa le temps qu'elle guérisse.
Je pense qu'elle est revenue chez Katya aujourd'hui...
Si tu pouvais la prendre en photo quand tu iras au refuge    ::  
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## flo-12

Merci, Kay était mon deuxième choix au cas ou Cornwell n'aurait plus été en vie. Toutes les 2 sont des dominées attaquées par les autres. Heureusement, au dernier voyage Cornwell était bien tjs au refuge. Et je compte vraiment sur vous toutes pour qu'elle soit transférée à la pension au prochain voyage pour être préparée à venir en France.  Encore bravo et 1000 merci pour tout ce que vous faites.

----------


## flo-12

Annyelysianne, c'est Samba et Salsa qui t'interessent ?  Il faut vite que tous ces chiens en pension trouvent un adoptant ou une FA pour que d'autres encore au refuge puissent y être mis en sécurité. Sans oublier les dons pour la pension.

----------


## bagatelle

Samba et Salsa sont réservées pour adoption.

----------


## chupachup

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Annyelysiane

non Flo tu fais erreur,  bien que j'ai vite craqué sur ces "petites bouilles" aussi.

je sais que ces 2 petites  soeurs sont réservées,    ::  

vas voir les postes de Peggy et Bianka croisées bassets,   ::  

Tant de misère, tant de malheureux, 

Aidons les, ils le méritent tous............

 :applause2:   aussi pour ceux qui ont été mis en pension, à l'abri.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Alors, voici des photos de la jolie KAY que j'ai prises aujourd'hui :









On ne le voit pas sur les photos car elle la rentre entre ses pattes; mais elle à une jolie queue frisottée !

Kay fait environ 30 kilos et elle a environ 3 ans. 

C'est une très gentille chienne type griffonne. Elle est calme et OK avec les autres chiens.

Son numéro de puce : 891013990038460

Kay a été sauvée du refuge d'Etéla en novembre, lors de l'un des derniers voyages de l'équipe de MUKITZA en Serbie.

Elle n'a pas encore de famille adoptive ou, à défaut, de FA.

Qui va craquer pour cette très jolie et gentille chienne ? 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## flo-12

Grand merci pour ces photos. Il faut vraiment que Kay soit adoptée ou prise en FA. Ci dessous le lien des photos d'elle en sang car attaquée par les autres chiens. Si elle était restée au refuge, il y a des chances qu'elle soit morte et elle pourra pas rester éternellement à la pension.
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t2156-kay
C'est vraiment un nounours. Ces griffons (style nivernais) sont des cremes de chien.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici une photo de Kay quand elle était encore au "refuge" d'Etéla à Backa Topola, avant d'être sauvée par MUKITZA et emmenée en pension à Belgrade  : 



Elle était dans un état terrible avec les yeux remplis de pus !!!!!!

Comme vous le voyez sur les photos un peu plus haut, elle a bien récupéré en pension et ses yeux sont soignés    :Embarrassment: k: 

Il reste à lui trouver une famille    ::  

Plus on réussira à faire adopter de chiens, plus on pourra en sauver d'autres au prochain voyage 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## flo-12

Ou là là, j'avais pas vu cette photo. Encore pire que les autres. Un grand merci aux propriétaires de la pension qui font un sacré travail sur les chiens.

----------


## tresgos

MERCI DE L AVOIR SAUVE
JE DIFFUSE   ::

----------


## Eileen69

Elle revient de loin cette petite Kay, pourvu qu'elle trouve sa famille    :amour: 

Serait il possible, dans un souci de clarté, de refaire un listing des toutous qui n'ont pas encore trouvé leur famille, dans ceux qui sont en attente en pension ? 

Merci beaucoup

----------


## bagatelle

Voici la liste, certains d'entre eux ont leur post sur rescue également.

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-belgrade
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... -chez-desa
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... -chez-desa
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... que-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... tya-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ion-serbie

Ils peuvent être parrainés afin de nous aider à couvrir les frais véto et les frais de pension   :amour:

----------


## bagatelle

Et j'oublais le beau Nestor, Shogun2, Cannelle

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ght=nestor
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ght=shogun
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... t=cannelle

Christine, je ne trouve nulle part un post pour Arthur qui est chez Katya également    ::  
Si tu pouvais m'envoyer des photos et des précisions sur le loulou, je lui en créerai un de suite... Merci !!!!!

----------


## bagatelle

Pour le post de Kay, il y avait doublon. 

Voici le bon lien : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-belgrade

----------


## Eileen69

:merci:

----------


## bagatelle

Et enfin un post pour le roi Arthur   :amour: 

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... rbie#68994

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici ce qu'écrit Nelly qui a fait partie de l'équipe MUKITZA qui a sauvé Kay du refuge d'Etéla en novembre dernier et l'a amenée en pension à Belgrade (citation mise sur le post de Kay sur le site de MUKITZA) :

_"La chienne maigrichonne qui ne se donnait même plus la peine de se lever pour manger et qui n'ouvrait plus ses yeux collés de pus a disparu... j'adore la nouvelle kay !"_

Vite une famille pour la "nouvelle Kay"    ::   ::   ::

----------


## tresgos

merci a vous qui etes sur le terrain pour tout ces loulous d amour
 :bisous2:  au sujet de topola est ce que les chiens vont mieux et sont ils nourris?
cette boue dans laquelle il devaient survivre a t elle disparue?
peux t avoir des photos ?
je suis pénible je sais c est de naissance  :bisous2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ils sont nourris pour le moment. Est-ce qu'ils vont mieux, ça c'est une autre histoire...

Depuis plusieurs jours maintenant, le temps est plus clément et plus beau, il ne pleut pas. C'est une bonne chose.

Pour les photos, ça n'est pas possible. Etéla ne laisse personne entrer au refuge, et sûrement pas pour faire des photos... 

Il faudra attendre le prochain voyage de l'équipe MUKITZA pour un nouveau sauvetage, vraisemblablement fin mars-début avril.

----------


## redcocce

Comme promis je poste 50 Euros pour la pension ou les soins de Peggy...
Que la vie lui soit meilleure, qu'elle trouve vite un adoptant et soit heureuse...
Elle et je pense à ceux qui souffrent, j'ai le coeur serré....   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci beaucoup pour elle   :bisous2: 

Le véto m'a dit aujourd'hui qu'elle se remettait tranquillement, que tout allait bien maintenant     :Embarrassment: k: 

C'est une petite gourmande, la petite Peggy     ::  

Vite une famille pour elle    ::

----------


## Corinne91

Voici avec un peu de retard la mise à jour des dons reçus : 


virements :
Mme Laurent C.D. 20 euros
Mlle Chloé R. 20 euros
Manhattan 100 euros
Jumeca : 100 euros
Viviane WH : 100 euros
Mr Gérard B : 500 euros
Mr Fabrice B : 10 euros
Mme Audouard : 10 euros
Martinesh : 20 euros
Bagatelle : 20 euros


chèques : 
Mme Jeannine L dans le 44 : 300 euros
Tita : 20 euros
Barbet : 10 euros
Marie Rose K : 100 euros
Marie Pierre TH 75016 : 50 euros
Nina 77 : 20 euros
Shadow : 200 euros
Vagabond68 : 30 euros
Chantal M dans le 06 : 20 euros
Eileen : 50 euros
Célia R dans le 63 : 30 euros
Mr Benoist M dans le 44 : 20 euros
Dominique L dans le 28 : 100 euros
Loulette : 50 euros
Jeannine M dans le 95 : 100 euros

Pascale M dans le 74 : 20 euros
Catherine R dans le 35 : 200 euros
Mme Jean J dans le 73 : 50 euros
Elodie D dans le 76 : 25 euros
Augusta SC dans le 67 : 50 euros
AMA : 200 euros
Alexandra M 75007 : 10 euros
Marie M dans le 92 : 100 euros
Suzanne F dans le 91 : 20 euros
Fabienne H dans le 33 : 300 euros
Isabelle B dans le 34 : 100 euros
Tania : 70 euros
Mme Bertrand M dans le 03 : 100 euros

Christine P dans le 94 : 100 euros
Cookies dans le 91 : 30 euros
Jocelyne M dans le 69 : 10 euros
Mme André CDM dans le 02 : 60 euros
Mistigrette : 100 euros
Mme Gilles M dans le 67 : 50 euros
Marie France A dans le 91 : 50 euros
Isabelle P dans le 27 : 250 euros
Jeanne W dans le 67 : 60 euros
Zorha dans le 67 : 50 euros
Céline Z dans le 77 : 200 euros
Florence T dans le 30 : 20 euros

Sylviane B : 75 euros
Magali32460 : 30 euros
Moukala : 15 euros
R'is27 : 20 euros
Noonook : 30 euros
Sophie C 75014 : 50 euros
Eileen69 : 50 euros


Total : 4 495 euros

A tous et à toutes merci infiniment ;  même s'il n'y a pas trop de nouvelles par rapport à la situation sur place sachez que nous essayons de faire le maximum pour faire évoluer les choses.

----------


## christelle07

Paskaljevic, quand est-il du chien qui est en photo sur votre avatar. Il me semble me rappeler avoir vu un "bout " de son histoire dans un précédent post ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Il est chez moi, je l'ai adopté   :amour: 

Il s'appelle Dino. Le voici en photo, dans son panier :



Je l'ai soigné contre la démodécie et il est devenu un très beau chien tout frisé   :amour3: 

 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## tresgos

merci,merci ;merci qu il est beau ,vous l avez sauvé  :bisous2:

----------


## florannie

:merci:  pour cette jolie photo de dino, il est magnifique le loulou. j' ai suivi son histoire c un pur bonheur de le voir heureux chez vous!   ::   ::   beau dino.

----------


## christelle07

Oui très joli ce petit Dino, on dirait qu'il sourit

Je souhaite le même bonheur à de nombreux chiens de Backa Topala.

----------


## bonnyanoie

j ai une question
youta est adoptée 
mais dans quel pays ?

son parrainage est il tjs utile ou pas ? 
car a ce moment là l utiliser pour mettre un autre toutou en pension ou urgence

merci
aline

----------


## bagatelle

Jouta est attendue en France, elle devrait faire partie du prochain voyage qui aura lieu fin mars début avril.
Elle peut continuer à être parrainée jusque là    ::

----------


## flo-12

Je sais que ça demande bcp de travail mais ce serait peut être bien sur ce post de remettre à la suite toutes les photos des chiens à la pension , avec une légende concernant s'ils ont un adoptant, une FA ou rien encore.
Ce qui  serait génial ,c'est que d'ici le prochain voyage, tous puissent venir en France et ainsi que les places soient toutes libres pour accueillir de nouveaux chiens tjs en grand danger au refuge.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ce petit loulou qui vit dans la rue à Belgrade et que j'ai appelé KUKY vient de se faire renverser par une voiture    ::  

Il est paralysé du train-arrière    ::  



Sur cette deuxième photo, on le voit avant son accident, dans la rue... C'est un chien plutôt petit qui fait 12 kilos.



La jeune femme qui l'a ramassé dans la rue, demande si c'est possible de recevoir une aide pour payer sa pension et ses frais vétérinaires.

Est-ce que certains parmi vous sont prêts à le "parrainer" ?

C'est un jeune chien très gentil. Sur le petit film ci-dessous, il ne laisse pas le vétérinaire toucher à sa pattes-arrière. 
La fracture de sa colonne est récente et demain, le véto va décider du type d'opération à faire.

Cliquez sur ce lien pour voir Kuky : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfbm529VLeg

Merci de vous mobiliser pour lui. Nous cherchons aussi une famille qui accepterait de l'adopter ou bien de le prendre en FA  ::   ::   ::  

Une bonne chose : il n'est pas incontinent    :Embarrassment: k:  Il fait ses besoins seul !

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## flo-12

Pauvre puce, Léo a trouvé un adoptant alors que lui était incontinent et bcp plus grand, alors pourquoi pas lui ?

----------


## tresgos

espérons que l opération lui permettra déjà de ne plus souffrir  et de pouvoir remarcher ,c est sur que la rapidité de l acte en dépend
il faut se mettre a plusieurs    ::   a toi de tout coeur

----------


## bagatelle

J'ai mis les liens de tous ceux qui n'avaient pas de famille un peu plus haut.... il suffit de cliquer et tu as les photos.
Impossible pour moi pour l'instant de mettre les photos, je ne suis pas à la maison et travaille sur un pc dinosaure qui rame à mort.
Nous pourrons continuer à évacuer des chiens du refuge en fonction des dons, car les pensions reviennent cher, mais pour l'instant, pas de problème grâce à votre générosité à tous.
Merci du fond du coeur pour les toutous de Backa   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## fabienne h

dites moi comment parrainer kuky

----------


## flo-12

Bagatelle, je comprends , pas de problème.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Pour "parrainer" Kuky, il suffit soit :

d'envoyer un chèque à l'association MUKITZA - 11 route de Limours - 91470 Les Molières

soit par virement (voir le lien) :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

Merci de spécifier que c'est "pour Kuky, chien handicapé de Belgrade - Christine".

Le chirurgien vétérinaire va décider demain soir de ce qui est le mieux à faire pour lui. 

Je vous tiendrai au courant de sa décision. 

 :merci:  d'avance pour votre aide   :amour:

----------


## fabienne h

je viens de vous envoyer ce jour un CHQ de 70 Euros pour Kuky

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci beaucoup pour lui   :bisous2:

----------


## christelle07

Est-il possible de vous faire parvenir quelques médicaments "humains" qui seraient utiles aux loulous ?

----------


## tresgos

PETITION
IL Y A QUELQUES TEMPS ,J AI CONTACTE 30 M D AMIS,IL VIENNENT DE ME REPONDRE QUE C ETAIT POSSIBLE D ALLER FAIRE UN REPORTAGE EN SERBIE  A BACKA TOPOLA 
IL VEULENT UNE DEMANDE  ECRITE 
JE PENSE QU UNE PETITION AURAI PLUS D IMPACT

MERCI DE ME REPONDRE EN MASSE POUR QUE LE CAUCHEMAR DE NOS AMIS CESSE

----------


## Paskaljevic

Et pourquoi pas les deux ? Le reportage et la pétition ?!

----------


## tresgos

IL FAUT UNE PREUVE ECRITE MOI SEULE CA PORTERA MOINS QUE PLUSIEURS  D OU LES SIGNATURES EN PREMIER LE PLUS DE MONDE POSSIBLE ENTOURAGE,ASSO VOISINS AMIS ECT,,,,,,PUIS ON ENVOIE TOUT A 30 M D AMIS IL FAUT DIFFUSER ET VITE

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je comprends. Il faut voir avec MUKITZA ce qu'ils en pensent.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Bravo  , ya pas de souci je vous suis...
Il faut faire la pétition et il faut des photos...
Il faut que ça cesse....
Une dame de Serbie a demandé qu'on dénonce au monde entier l'enfer des animaux en Serbie...Voir :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t315503-am ... s-abstenir

Encore une horreur....

 :beurk:

----------


## tresgos

je l ai vu il n y a aucun mot ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
sauf l action   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fabienne h

je vous suis bien sûr aussi, s'il faut signer dites où
c'est une très bonne chose de 30 Millions d'amis s'y intéresse, il faut agir vite

----------


## calibou

dès que la pétition est en ligne,je signe !
a-t-on des nouvelles du loulou, kuky,  va t il se faire opérer rapidement ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Le vétérinaire qui s'occupe de lui vient chez moi ce soir pour en parler. Je vous tiens au courant !

----------


## calibou

Merci, ce pauvre chien me touche beaucoup, j'enverrai un don à Mukitza pour lui

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci    ::  

En fait, la grande question est de savoir s'il faut prendre le risque de l'opérer ou bien laisser la fracture se consolider...
De toutes façon, il restera paralysé du train-arrière. Et une opération, c'est toujours risqué...

Je vais en parler avec le véto ce soir et on décidera ensemble.

----------


## laikalou

Bravo à ce vétérinaire de bien peser le pour le contre d'une opération, c'est vrai que chaque opération, surtout sur la colonne, est risquée..... courage petit Kuky   ::

----------


## Corinne91

Fabienne votre chèque pour Kuky est bien arrivé   :amour: 
Merci pour lui...

----------


## Corinne91

Tresgos pouvez vous m'envoyer par mp le nom du contact que vous avez eu chez 30 millions d'amis ?

----------


## Nénète

Corinne tu as reçu mon virement en date du 7 ? Je ne sais plus du tout si j'avais précisé que c'était pour Backa Topola   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici des nouvelles du petit Kuki :

Le vétérinaire a proposé de ne pas l'opérer pour le moment et de lui donner un traitement à base de corticostéroïdes et de vitamines B.
Dans une semaine, nous verrons où il en est, comment il se comporte, si la pression sur sa colonne s'est décomprimée.

Croisons les doigts pour lui et mobilisons-nous pour lui trouver une famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## fabienne h

j'ai une pensée pour lui et j'espère surtout que pour l'instant il est soulagé

----------


## Paskaljevic

Le traitement qu'il a reçu ce matin devrait le soulager. Ce qui est bien, c'est qu'il se débrouille mieux maintenant et marche à l'aide de ses deux pattes-avant pour aller faire ses besoins tout seul, comme un grand, dans le coin de la pièce. il ne fait pas ses besoins sur sa couverture   :amour3:

----------


## Corinne91

Oui Nénète , le virement est bien arrivé ! je vais le répertorier ce soir dans le détail des dons .   ::

----------


## Eileen69

Un petit mot pour relancer la collecte pour les chiens de Backa Topola. Les besoins vont etre énormes quand on aura pu trouver la solution pour les sortir de cet enfer. Il n'y a plus rien pour eux là bas, les structures de base sont inexistantes, l'infirmerie sera à remettre en état si on veut pouvoir y pratiquer stérilisations et petits actes de chirurgie, il faut tout repenser depuis le début. Le temps passe, les photos s'estompent dans notre esprit, mais leur misère reste quotidienne, ils continuent à souffrir et à mourir. 

Meme 5 ou 10 euros, chaque euro compte. Cet élan de générosité est magnifique. Mais même si on ne parle pas d'eux tous les jours, certaines personnes oeuvrent dans l'ombre pour faire évoluer les choses. Nous devons répondre présents si la moindre chance de les sauver se présente. Continuons donc à nous mobiliser et aussi à faire vivre ce post, pour qu'ils ne sombrent pas dans l'oubli. Je vous envoie 50 fin février. Merci à tous

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci Eileen69 ! 

C'est effectivement très important de continuer à se mobiliser pour ces pauvres chiens et de trouver des adoptants pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore réservés    ::  

Plus il y a de chiens adoptés, plus on pourra à nouveau en sauver lors du prochain voyage de l'équipe de MUKITZA à Backa Topola   ::   ::   ::  

Bagatelle a mis sur ce post, les liens des posts perso des chiens qui attendent toujours leurs adoptants ou, à défaut, une FA.

Merci de vous mobiliser pour eux    ::

----------


## Corinne91

Merci Eileen...

je vous donne la mise à jour des dons arrivés pour les animaux de Backa Topola à ce jour :


virements :
Mme Laurent C.D. 20 euros
Mlle Chloé R. 20 euros
Manhattan 100 euros
Jumeca : 100 euros
Viviane WH : 100 euros
Mr Gérard B : 500 euros
Mr Fabrice B : 10 euros
Mme Audouard : 10 euros
Martinesh : 20 euros
Bagatelle : 20 euros
Nénette78 : 30 euros


chèques : 
Mme Jeannine L dans le 44 : 300 euros
Tita : 20 euros
Barbet : 10 euros
Marie Rose K : 100 euros
Marie Pierre TH 75016 : 50 euros
Nina 77 : 20 euros
Shadow : 200 euros
Vagabond68 : 30 euros
Chantal M dans le 06 : 20 euros
Eileen : 50 euros
Célia R dans le 63 : 30 euros
Mr Benoist M dans le 44 : 20 euros
Dominique L dans le 28 : 100 euros
Loulette : 50 euros
Jeannine M dans le 95 : 100 euros

Pascale M dans le 74 : 20 euros
Catherine R dans le 35 : 200 euros
Mme Jean J dans le 73 : 50 euros
Elodie D dans le 76 : 25 euros
Augusta SC dans le 67 : 50 euros
AMA : 200 euros
Alexandra M 75007 : 10 euros
Marie M dans le 92 : 100 euros
Suzanne F dans le 91 : 20 euros
Fabienne H dans le 33 : 300 euros
Isabelle B dans le 34 : 100 euros
Tania : 70 euros
Mme Bertrand M dans le 03 : 100 euros

Christine P dans le 94 : 100 euros
Cookies dans le 91 : 30 euros
Jocelyne M dans le 69 : 10 euros
Mme André CDM dans le 02 : 60 euros
Mistigrette : 100 euros
Mme Gilles M dans le 67 : 50 euros
Marie France A dans le 91 : 50 euros
Isabelle P dans le 27 : 250 euros
Jeanne W dans le 67 : 60 euros
Zorha dans le 67 : 50 euros
Céline Z dans le 77 : 200 euros
Florence T dans le 30 : 20 euros

Sylviane B : 75 euros
Magali32460 : 30 euros
Moukala : 15 euros
R'is27 : 20 euros
Noonook : 30 euros
Sophie C 75014 : 50 euros
Eileen69 : 50 euros
Chantal M 06670 : 50 euros
Alain L  dans le 60  : 500 euros

Total : 5 075 euros

Merci du fond du coeur, comme le dis Eileen, une petite partie de ces chiens a eu la chance d'être mise à l'abri ; n'oublions pas le calvaire de tous les autres qui sont restés là bas, leurs regards désespérés sont toujours ancrés dans nos mémoires ; j'espère seulement que bientôt nous n'aurons plus la tâche terrible de devoir "choisir" parmi eux pour les sauver et qu'ils pourront tous retrouver une vie décente.

----------


## redcocce

Bravo     ::    On continue la mobilisation....
Ils n'ont que nous .......Pourrais-je avoir des nouvelles de Peggy ?...  :bisous3:

----------


## Paskaljevic

La petite Peggy est toujours aussi gourmande    ::  

Elle va pas mal du tout maintenant     :Embarrassment: k: 

Je mettrai très bientôt de nouvelles photos d'elle sur ce post !

A ma connaissance, elle n'a toujours pas d'adoptant ni de FA, donc merci de penser à elle et de vous mobiliser pour qu'elle trouve enfin une famille     ::

----------


## tresgos

ho,non je n ai rien oublié,je n ai qu une parole,je poste dans tout les sens  pour que nos amis soient sauvés   ::

----------


## bagatelle

Voilà à quoi serviront une partie des dons en attendant de trouver une solution pour améliorer les conditions de vie des chiens de Backa Topola....   Les photos ont été prises lors du voyage de fin octobre.

Merci du fond du coeur à toutes les personnes qui aident et continuent à aider notre association afin que nous puissions aider les chiens de ce refuge.... Ils n'ont que nous.



Penelope, petite chienne souffrant de demodécie avancée, soignée chez le véto en Serbie, ramenée en France, adoptée. Elle va bien



Nona, souffrant d'une maladie de peau très avancée, soignée en Serbie, ramenée en France, adoptée. Elle va bien.



Paco, petit caniche prostré, a été mis sous perfusion en Serbie pour lui redonner des forces, a été ramené en France. Il est en famille d'accueil et vit ses derniers jours entouré d'amour (il souffre d'un cancer de la vessie)



Arthur, gros nounours qui avait un énorme abcès à l'oreille, a été emmené chez le véto en Serbie et opéré. Se trouve toujours en pension là bas et attend une famille en France. Il peut être parrainé afin de nous aider à payer sa pension.




Negrutzo, petit chien souffrant de démodécie, a été conduit chez le véto en Serbie, ramené en France, il est en famille d'accueil et toujours en soins.




Une vingtaine de chiens ont été conduits chez le véto en urgence lors de ce voyage, certains d'entre eux ont dû être euthanasiés afin d'abréger leurs souffrances.

Nous voulons continuer à évacuer les chiens qui sont malades, les faire soigner, les mettre en pension. Tout cela a un coût. Les pensions nous reviennent entre 35 et 70 euros par mois par chien. Merci du fond du coeur à tous.

----------


## tresgos

images terribles pour nos amis loin si loin
merci a vous d en prendre soin  :bisous2: 
je vous envoie un chéque le mois prochain  :amour: 
je diffuse autant que je peux pour plaider leur cause
il faut s organiser au mieux pour qu ils viennent en france   :Embarrassment: k: 
il faut relancer le post il tombe dans l oublie   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Hier, nous sommes allés faire des photos de Peggy à la clinique. Les voici :









Peggy va mieux, elle mange comme une petie gloutonne, elle a commencé à jouer avec autres chiens de la clinique  :amour: 

Elle a reçu une pipette d'Advocate pour ses petits problèmes de peau qui disparaissent petit à petit.

Il reste à lui trouver une famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA  ::  

Est-ce que quelque "marraine" déjà Peggy ?     ::   ::   ::

----------


## tresgos

ho,,,,quelle est belle elle va beaucoup mieux la petite 
je diffuse,pour quand son voyage pour la france?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Pour début avril, probablement.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Petite précision : elle ne viendra en France en avril que si elle a un adoptant ou bien une FA...

Donc, mobilisez-vous pour elle. Merci d'avance    ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

J'ai fait ma demande pour etre fa d'une louloute de la bas, mais toujours pas de réponses    ::

----------


## Corinne91

mp envoyé à Mamanboubou
 Sinon deux personnes marrainent  actuellement la petite Peggy : Martine R  dans le 67 et Sophie C à Paris. 

Je voudrais profiter du post pour remercier Solène D à Bonnemaison pour le colis de petits manteaux (vraiment adorables et douillets ) qu'elle a envoyés   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

La gentille Belle n'a toujours pas trouvé sa famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA.

Vite quelqu'un pour cette jeune et jolie chienne d'environ un an    ::   ::   ::  





 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Si elle trouve un adoptant ou une FA, un autre chien en danger pourra être sorti de l'enfer du refuge de Backa Topola    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

JOSEPHINE a été évacuée de Backa Topola et est à l'abri en pension chez Desa.
Elle est OK congénères et humains.
Elle cherche sa famille d'accueil ou d'adoption et peut être parrainée.
Puce : 688050000200365









YOUKA a été évacuée du refuge de Backa Topola, c'est une petite chienne toute jeunette, affectueuse et marrante comme tout. OK chiens, chats, humains, enfants.
Elle nous a suivis en soir quand nous quittions le refuge à pieds à travers champs et a dormi avec nous à l'hôtel avant d'être mise en pension.
Des gens l'avaient jetée dans une bouche d'égouts, un passant l'a sauvée de justesse alors qu'elle se noyait et l'a amenée chez Etela.






Kay, type griffonne, gentille et pas dominante du tout. Elle a été évacuée du refuge de Backa Topola en novembre dernier.






COCO est une petite chienne pékinoise que nous avons évacuée du refuge de Backa Topola. Chienne adorable, ok chiens, chats, humains, enfants.
Affectueuse et calme.






PONY est une petite croisée femelle qui a été évacuée du refuge de Backa Topola. Elle été pleine et a été stérilisée de suite à Belgrade. Elle se trouve en pension chez Katya et attend sa famille en France. 





Tous ces chiens cherchent des adoptants ou, à défaut, des FA. 

Pour chaque chien placé, un autre pourra être sauvé de Backa Topola au prochain voyage !

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## bagatelle

Coco et Youka sont réservées pour adoption    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Magnifique nouvelle    ::  

Il reste encore Joséphine, Kay, Pony, Belle et d'autres encore    ::   ::   ::

----------


## paquita95

Suis toute nouvelle et j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de lire les 16 pages de ce post mais j'aimerais savoir comment faire un don afin de soutenir votre action là bas 

En cas de don un reçu fiscal est il envoyé ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit :

par chèque, au siège de l'association : Mukitza, 11 route de Limours, 91470 Les Molières, 

soit par virement (voir le lien) :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

Merci de préciser "Pour Backa Topola"

Un reçu fiscal est envoyé sur demande.

Merci pour ces pauvres chiens    ::

----------


## bagatelle

Merci beaucoup Paquita pour tous ces toutous qui nous hantent    ::

----------


## tresgos

S O   S LE POST SE MEURT 
je dois avoir dans quelques jours des nouvelles du patron d une amie,qui connait une personne qui fait les reportages a "30m d amis 
croissons les doigts et les patounes :  :amour4: 
QUI NE TENTE RIEN N A RIEN

----------


## Eileen69

Merci Tresgos de tout ce que vous tentez pour aider nos amis de Backa Topola. Espérons que vous serez entendue. 

Non ce post ne doit pas mourir comme vous dites, on doit le faire vivre, jusqu'à ce qu'une solution se profile pour les tirer de là.      :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## bagatelle

> S O   S LE POST SE MEURT 
> je dois avoir dans quelques jours des nouvelles du patron d une amie,qui connait une personne qui fait les reportages a "30m d amis 
> croissons les doigts et les patounes :  :amour4: 
> QUI NE TENTE RIEN N A RIEN


Il est important de demander l'avis de Corinne91 avant de lancer des démarches concernant Backa Topola.
Elle agit dans l'ombre de son côté et est en contact avec plusieurs associations afin de trouver une solution pour le refuge. Tout est très complexe et horriblement compliqué, il ne faudrait pas compliquer sa tâche ....
Merci de ta compréhension.

----------


## Eileen69

> Tresgos pouvez vous m'envoyer par mp le nom du contact que vous avez eu chez 30 millions d'amis ?


Corinne avait demandé à Tresgos le nom du contact de 30 millions d'amis. Lui avez vous mp Tresgos ?

----------


## Corinne91

_Sinon deux personnes marrainent actuellement la petite Peggy : Martine R dans le 67 et Sophie C à Paris_

petite erreur hier soir... en fait c'est Martine R dans le 67 et Chantal M  06670 LEVENS qui marrainent Peggy    ::

----------


## tresgos

je n ai plus de  messages dans ma boite meme si on me les poste ,,j ai posé la question on n a pas pu me répondre j essai de trouver d ou viens le problème
je ne veux pas entraver le travail de personne , on est pas la pour cela on est la pour s unir
dés que j ai le contact je vous le donne   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Demain, la petite Chouka (canichette beige) et la petite Mokha, type Sarpei, toutes deux sauvées du refuge d'Etéla en janvier, partent à la clinique à Belgrade pour stérilisation    ::

----------


## tresgos

avez vous des nouvelles récentes de topola ?
si les chiens ont au moins a manger 
merci 
je sais pas pourquoi , j ai envie d aller en serbie ,oui je sais je suis extrême dans mes entreprises ,on refait personne,on se sent pas au top derrière un ordinateur   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je suis en France pour quelques jours encore; j'essayerai d'avoir des nouvelles à mon retour en Serbie la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Tresgos, j'ai eu votre message en MP. Corinne est en train de s'occuper de ce qui peut être fait à Backa Topola.
Moi, je ne peux pas m'en occuper; je ne suis pas la "bienvenue" chez Etéla. 
Je peux seulement m'occuper des chiens, une fois qu'ils sont sauvés du refuge. Ce qui représente déjà un gros travail...

----------


## tresgos

un grand merci pour votre travail et l importance de ce dernier pour leur bonheur,merci

----------


## flo-12

Il faudrait vraiment que le "gros Arthur" qui souffrait d'un abces à l'oreille , visible sur la dernière série de photos et tjs dans une pension depuis octobre trouve une FA ou mieux un adoptant. Dans cette série, c'est je crois le seul qui n'a pas été ramené en France. 
Et oui il est plus gros que les autres , mais quelqu'un va pas craquer pour ce pepere ?

----------


## Corinne91

Vida doit se rendre sous peu au refuge ; nous aurons quelques nouvelles de la situation.
Ce matin elle ma envoyé un sms pour indiquer que l'electricité serait coupée ce jour au refuge ; j'ai demandé à Christine de bien vouloir le faire vérifier.

----------


## tresgos

merci corinne on attends des nouvelles  :bisous3:

----------


## Corinne91

Christine vient de faire vérifier par sa comptable ( Christine est en France en ce moment ) et il est exact que la compagnie electrique va couper ( ou a coupé ) ce jour ; on refait un point précis dans la journée pour savoir ce que l'on peut faire pour débloquer la situation sans verser la totalité de la somme demandée ; il est impossible de laisser les chiens sans eau  !

----------


## tresgos

vous avez tout a fait raison,les chiens doivent passer en premier,c est moche de se trouver derrière un ordi quand de êtres purs se trouvent dans une situation critique

----------


## laikalou

> vous avez tout a fait raison,les chiens doivent passer en premier,c est moche de se trouver derrière un ordi quand de êtres purs se trouvent dans une situation critique


C'est sûr, on se sent tellement impuissant 

Ah si seulement on pouvait trouver une structure à racheter et à retaper avec pleins de bénévoles cet été et pouvoir reprendre tous ces pauvres chiens, engager Robert et..... Il faut rêver des fois....

Merci àux bénévoles de Mutzika, à Christine et à tous les autres qui oeuvrent dans l'ombre pour essayer de faire bouger les choses

----------


## tresgos

c est vrai que le rêve c est bon et votre idée super ,mais il faut se nommer b bardot et avoir beaucoup de sous  sous, nerf de la guerre et n oublions pas que ce n est pas en france ce qui complique énormément les choses
 attendons des nouvelles de corinne voir la situation ,après nous tenterons quelques chose,perso je pense pas que cela s arrange vu le contexte,
de toute façon corinne est la mieux placée

----------


## Corinne91

La facture à régler est très importante et la compagnie serbe refuse le paiement d'un "accompte" comme nous avions pu verser en janvier dernier ; ils exigent la totalité de la dette.
Nous allons tenter demain avec l'aide d'une des rares personnes de confiance susceptible de nous aider sur Topola de faire arriver une citerne au refuge ; il faut savoir qu'il va faire - 6 à Belgrade ce soir donc bien plus froid à Topola... il y  probablement un risque de gel de l'eau au niveau du robinet de la citerne ; il faut aussi un endroit pour la poser... bref beaucoup de questions en suspens.... et une grande urgence car les chiens vont manquer d'eau très vite.

Dès que les choses pourront avancer, vous serez informés.

----------


## Eileen69

Je ne veux pas être méchante. Néanmoins, si nous pouvions amener de l'eau aux chiens sans payer les factures d'Etela, elle comprendrait que ce n'est pas la peine de compter sur Mukitza pour payer ses factures. Car c'est à se demander si elle ne fait pas exprès de ne pas les payer, sachant qu'on va intervenir pour que les chiens aient de l'eau.

Cette personne a décidé d'être une assistée. je pense que la plupart d'entre nous préféreraient assister les chiens, plutôt qu'une personne qui ne se donne aucun moyen d'aller mieux. Pour qu'elle arrête de prendre les chiens en otage, il faut lui montrer que ça ne marche plus son chantage. Elle serait d'ailleurs beaucoup mieux en ville pour donner une vie décente à son fils, en cherchant un travail, plutot que de courrir après des chimères et faire le malheur de centaines de chiens. Si elle n'a plus l'électricité pendant quelques temps, elle finira peut être par accepter de déménager. Bref il faut la dégouter. 

on n'a pas à faire de sentiments, vu qu'elle n'en n'a aucun pour les chiens dont elle pourrit la vie  chaque jour.

----------


## tresgos

cette pervers aurai besoin d une bonne leçon, mais ce n est pas elle qui souffrira des restrictions ce seront les chiens
l eau dans la citerne a de grande chance de gelé mais l idée de la citerne est bonne,il existe des  anti gel ,l armée les utilisent,on peut aussi se renseigner auprès des agriculteurs
bref, on est dans l urgence

----------


## paquita95

:Embarrassment: ops2: 

Qui est cette personne ?
Je ne comprends rien ...

----------


## Eileen69

Etela est la personne qui "gère" (très mal) le refuge.

A t on des nouvelles pour la citerne ? A t on une chance qu'elle arrive au refuge ?

Merci

----------


## Corinne91

J'ai parlé plus d' 1 heure hier soir avec Christine ;
La solution citerne n'est pas viable car l'hiver, ce sera trop difficile voire impossible d'installer une citerne au refuge ( on attend une réponse mais on n'y crois pas vraiment ), de plus :  

- où la poser ? il faut construire un support
- l'acheter et la faire amener vide avec un tracteur ça encore c'est gérable
- mais le camion qui livre l'eau ne pourra pas arriver au refuge surtout en ce moment
- c'est une solution mais pour la mi-saison et l'été seulement lorsque le chemin est praticable 
- et encore Etela saura vite dire qu'elle n'a pas d'argent pour faire venir l'eau et réapprovisionner !!!

on a aussi pensé à des jéricans qui seraient remplis à Topola mais  Etela ne peut charrier X jéricans d'eau dans la JEEP qu'on lui prête de tps en  temps.... et pour 350 chiens il en faudrait tellement...

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Mince, quelle galere    ::  
c'est vrai qu'en Serbie il reneige depuis qques jours, je pense que les chiens doivent manger la neige pour se désaltérer avec malheureusement ce que cela entraine, maux de ventre, diarhée, etc

----------


## POLKA67

A combien se monte cette fameuse facture d'électricité ? 
un groupe électrogène serait-il plus cher ?

----------


## tresgos

on est au pied du mur
il faut aller au plus simple car ils pourront pas tenir longtemps comme cela 
elle le sait ,mais je pense qu il faut pas penser  a elle pour l instant cela nous bloquent dans nos réflexions 
vous  qui êtes en relation avec le terrain et  la situation allons a la situation la  plus préoccupante l eau et l acheminement
même s il faut cette fois ci abdiquer au sujet de la facture faisons le, il me semble que c est la solution la plus  simple pour les sauver car on perd du temps âpres ,on s occupera de la gentille dame,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,
je suis en sur plusieurs pistes
il faut payer la facture,

----------


## Claire et sa meute

Installer un petit groupe électrogène sur la pompe d'eau des chiens pourrait être une solution à moindre coût ?

C'est une idée... parmi d'autres.    ::   :hum:

----------


## loulouk

un groupe électrogène demande un approvisionnement en carburant,
à combien se monte cette facture ?

----------


## Corinne91

Une personne qui a adopté un chien au refuge de Backa Topola a envoyé ce jour plus des 2/3 de la somme pour payer la note d'électricité... ( facture totale à fin 01.2011 760 euros )
Nous allons procéder ainsi : faire informer Etela par une tierce personne sur place que l'association compte tenu de l'urgence et de la période hivernale procédera lundi matin au règlement de la facture à la condition que :

- une voiture vienne de Belgrade dans le courant de la semaine prochaine ( et régulièrement par la suite) chercher les chiens malades et les chiennes gestantes
- Robert reprenne ses fonctions au refuge

C'est hallucinant de devoir être obligés de demander cette contrepartie mais c'est ainsi.

*J'adresse un immense merci à la personne qui a fait ce geste.*

***Pour information dès que la compagnie electrique a la preuve du virement le rebranchement est fait donc tout est très rapide et réglé dans la 1/2 journée ; la comptable de Christine se chargera de celà.

----------


## redcocce

Heureusement que les anges existent.......  :applause2: 

Grand merci à cette personne....
Il faut continuer à lutter pour le bien être de ces chiens.....

Ce qui me fait du bien c'est que je crois à l'aboutissement positif de cette situation....Vue la mobilisation et les résultats
et bien je me dis qu'il faut continuer de se battre....Si il y a une justice dans ce bas monde les choses s'amélioreront...
Il faut y croire et aider les bénévoles qui se battent....   ::

----------


## tresgos

merci des nouvelles
je pense que c est un excellente idée
parfois il faut s abaisser pour vaincre,c est moche bref ,il faut savoir s assoir sur sa dignité pour nos amis
merci a cette personne pour son don,vous voyez que dans tout les pays il y a des gens biens et sensés et d autres pas
merci de nous donner des nouvelles et dites leur qu on se  tient prés a se mobiliser pour les sauver
nous sommes de tout coeur avec eux et vous
j ai trouvé cher les agriculteurs des choses intéressantes,on en parlera en temps et heures

----------


## tresgos

quand vous y ferai signer sa promesse, il faut la présence d  un homme de lois avec vous,c est très important

----------


## bagatelle

Je viens de rentrer, un immense merci à l'ange gardien de Backa Topola qui va permettre aux chiens d'avoir de l'eau, et à toutes les personnes qui nous soutiennent dans notre combat pour eux, leurs dons nous permettent également de les sauver (évacuation, soins, pensions, stérilisations, identifications, vaccinations, et j'en passe....) Un mot magique pour moi : ROBERT.... il pourra revenir grâce aux dons aussi.
Et un tout grand merci à Christine qui fait le lien entre Backa Topola et nous, ainsi que Rea et Vida....

----------


## Paskaljevic

8 chiens du refuge de Katya ont voyagé hier soir de Belgrade jusqu'en Autriche pour rejoindre leurs familles adoptives ou bien, pour certains, leurs FA.

A la frontière avec la Hongrie, hier soir, donc pas loin du refuge d'Etéla, il faisait moins 13°  !!! 

Pauvres chiens du refuge d'Etéla   ::

----------


## tresgos

bonjour
comment c est passé votre voyage?
les chiens ont ils a mangers?
exuser moi de toutes ses questions mais ici on est prés a qe mobiliser,je pensais bien qu a topola il faisait bien du -15,le peu de nourriture et le stress et le non amour le tout méchamment réunis fait baisser les défenses immunitaires et rende fragile 
l électricité était vitale
merci a vous pour ces 8 chiens sauvés   :Embarrassment: k: 
dans la semaine il faudra prendre es dispositions pour les sauver 
merci a mutkiza et son dévouement j espère que l on aura des nouvelles pour s organiser ,mais vous avez besoin de repos après ce périple

----------


## Paskaljevic

Les 8 chiens qui sont arrivés en Autriche ce matin ne sont pas du refuge d'Etéla. Ils sont du refuge de Katya à Belgrade.

Je rentre à Belgrade demain et je vais voir pour organiser un transport pour ramener du refuge d'Etéla un certain nombre de chiens malades et de chiennes gestantes à faire stériliser. Si tout se passe bien, ça devrait se faire mercredi ou jeudi prochain.

----------


## Eileen69

- 13° !!!     ::  

Pauvres petits coeurs, dans le froid, la boue et la faim au ventre. Quelle misère...

Merci Christine pour votre engagement et votre dévouement à la cause de ces pauvres âmes.

----------


## Corinne91

Voici quelques nouvelles obtenues ce soir : nous avons fait appeler Etela par une personne extérieure à l'association qui l'aide occasionnellement ; cette dame a fait passer le message concernant le paiement de la facture que nous étions disposée à payer en contrepartie de  la récupération des animaux malades et des femelles gestantes et du retour de Robert.
Etela a indiqué les choses suivantes :
- elle n'a pas besoin de Robert car un tzigane va venir s'installer au refuge sous peu pour aider ; il a 60  ans et est très costaud pour travailler...
- elle ne veut pas laisser partir les animaux ; elle veut qu'un vétérinaire vienne sur place pour stériliser !
ce dernier point est absolument impossible à mettre en oeuvre car aucun vétérinaire ne voudra venir opérer au refuge, l'infirmerie est dans un tel état ...crasse, d'excréments, et tellement encombrée que celà est surréaliste de penser une seconde que celà puisse être possible ; de plus le post opératoire des animaux est lui aussi impensable à réaliser sans risquer les pires infections...

La dame a aussi posé la question de l'eau : Etela a dis qu'elle arrivait à puiser de l'eau ( suffisamment on ne sait pas vraiment ) ; on suppose que, soit elle s'est fait prêter un groupe électrogène ou qu'elle a pu ré utiliser un puit qui existe encore dans la cour ???? elle dit que toutes les 5 heures elle peut avoir un peu d'eau..

Etela était contrairement à la majorité des appels téléphoniques, très calme, voire sereine...
Celà ne lui ressemble pas du tout.
Elle a ajouté que tout allait bien au refuge et qu'elle avait encore pour 3 semaines de croquettes.

Demains nous ferons appeler Vida pour tenter de prendre des nouvelles par un autre biais et avoir confirmation (ou infirmation) de ces dires qui semblent, en ce qui concerne la situation des animaux,  hélas difficilement crédibles.

En l'état actuel des choses, nous différons pour le moment le paiement de la facture d'électricité.

----------


## tresgos

merci corinne pour les nouvelles
comment vont ils avoir de l eau ?

----------


## redcocce

Je pense que là c'est une partie de bras de fer qui commence....l'enjeu est la vie des chiens et elle 
le sait très bien ....
Courage la victoire est au bout du chemin...  :bisous3:

----------


## tresgos

avec etela on paiera toujours ce est un gouffre sans fond elle le sait
il faut un acte concret,on tourne en rond

----------


## Corinne91

Nous avons eu ce soir confirmation que de l'eau pouvait être tirée du puit certes insuffisamment mais Etela mélange de la neige à l'eau pour la "rallonger" ; de plus Etela a un générateur, apparemment défectueux pour le moment, qu'elle va faire réparer et avec lequel elle pourra faire re fonctionner la pompe.

Au vu de ces informations et de quelques autres éléments que nous ne pouvons évoquer ici, nous ne procèderons pas au paiement de la facture d'électricité..

----------


## bagatelle

Voici la liste des toutous évacués en pension qui  attendent toujours leur famille d'accueil ou d'adoption pour venir en France.
Si vous craquez pour l'un d'eux, merci d'envoyer un mail à [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:rxtozn7w]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:rxtozn7w] en précisant le nom du toutou.

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3711-josephine-petite-femelle-griffon-en-pension-chez-desa


http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3413-minnie-petite-croisee-f-2-3-ans-en-pension-serbie


http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t2156-kay-croisee-griffon-taille-moyenne-femelle-3-ans-belgrade


http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3699-pony-croisee-f-petite-taille-en-pension-serbie



http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3698-bianka-x-teckel-f-pte-taille-en-pension-serbie


http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3670-max-boxer-blanc-m-en-pension-serbie


http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3386-nestoren-pensionserbie-marraine-marie-rose?highlight=nestor



http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3411-shogun-labrador-sable-m-3-ans-en-pension-chez-katya-serbie?highlight=shogun


http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3554-cannelle-chiot-x-f-5moisen-pension-chez-desa-serbie?highlight=cannelle



http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3385p15-arthuren-pensionserbiemarraines-shadow-mouninox-jeanine-mioque?highlight=arthur


http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t3710-jack-boxer-bringue-male-2-ans-en-pension-chez-desa


Les adopter ou les accueillir, c'est nous aider à en sauver d'autres en libérant des places dans les pensions

----------


## tresgos

la neige même mélangé a l eau donne des maux de ventre et des selles très liquides et au sujet du générateur vous croyez encore etena 
désolé ; de cette mauvaise réaction mais elle est logique

----------


## Irko

oui enfin ça elle s'en fout vu qu'elle donne des oeufs et des saucisses pourris à manger aux chiens, les pauvres estomac, même si les chiens n'ont pas le même métabolisme que nous là pour ceux qui survive ils doivent avoir un estomac en béton    ::

----------


## tresgos

assez de parler d etena ,on va pas la refaire 
il faut des propositions concrètes pour sauver les chiens;j ai soumis une idée a mutkiza j attend la réponse 
avez vous des ides exprimez vous!
je diffuse pour les toutous

----------


## bagatelle

La petite Cannelle a trouvé sa famille d'accueil   :amour:   Elle fera donc partie du voyage.

----------


## redcocce

Bravo pour Cannelle....
Allez on laisse pas tomber.....Ils sont super beaux ces loulous....
Il faut qu'ils trouvent une famille pour pouvoir en sauver d'autres....   ::

----------


## bagatelle

Petite rectification : il s'avère que Shogun est une femelle, je vais lui refaire un post bientôt.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Vous vous souvenez de Kassie, la grande chienne qui avait une forte démodécie et qui fait partie du groupe de chiens sauvés par MUKITZA en janvier dernier. 
Elle était dans un état terrible à son arrivée à la pension !!!





Voici des photos d'elle prises aujourd'hui  :







Elle a encore un petit air tristounet, mais beaucoup moins qu'à son arrivée au refuge.

Elle est beaucoup mieux maintenant, elle a repris du poids et son poil a commencé à repoussé. 

D'ici 2 mois, elle devrait être "toute neuve" !!!

En tous cas, Katya dit que c'est une très gentille chienne qui est aussi très calme   :bisous2: 

Vite une famille adoptive pour Kassie    ::   ::   ::

----------


## redcocce

Comme elle est belle, quel changement....
Je ne souhaite qu'une chose c'est qu'elle trouve une famille qui fera naître une étincelle de bonheur dans ses beaux
yeux doux.....
Bravo à vous et à la gentille et dévouée Katia.....   ::

----------


## tresgos

merci,merci,merci  :bisous2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci à vous toutes aussi; car sans vos dons, nous ne pourrions pas les sauver en les mettant en pension et nous ne pourrions pas non plus payer leurs soins vétérinaires    :bisous2:

----------


## tresgos

l union fait la force
avez vous des nouvelles de etena et l affaire?, j ai envoyé  des mp a corinne mais je n ai pas de réponse

----------


## Paskaljevic

Pas depuis quelques jours... J'essaye d'en avoir.

----------


## capucine2345

Une tite question me trotte dans la tête depuis longtemps, cel n'a aucun intérêt mais suis une curieuse et j'aime mettre des visages sur des noms   :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2: 

La vieille dame très souvent en photo avec les chiens c'est ETELA ???????????   :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Non, c'est Katya    ::  

Etéla est plus jeune.

----------


## capucine2345

AHHHHHHHHH c'est la bonne fée KATYA, celle qui prend soin de nos loulou 

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   KATYA  ( P.S bisous à mes fifilles SALSA et SAMBA    ::   )

 ::   ::   ::   pour votre formidable travail    ::

----------


## redcocce

Me trotte aussi une question.....
Katia a t-elle besoin d'habits, de chaussures ? nous aidons les chiens nous pouvons aider aussi cette dame qui se dévoue pour eux....Même un 
don financier pourquoi pas ?
Peut-être un peu délicat à demander mais ça vient du coeur....  :bisous2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Katya a besoin de vêtements. Elle fait 1 m 50 et 42 kilos    ::

----------


## France81

Alors la je suis sideree...................   ::   :ange2: 

j ai decouvert votre forum et la gentillesse et patience de corinne il y a quelques jours par telephone..........

malgre ma visite sur le forum, je ne m imaginais pas un seul instant l ampleur incroyable de vos actions et toutes les difficultes rencontrees !

bien que moi meme presidente d une assoc pour matous en alsace, je suis plus qu admirative de votre travail, votre courage et votre tenacite pour sortir et ameliorer le triste quotidien de tous ces loulous !

vraiment a tous et toutes un grand grand bravo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 

malgre les obstacles vous ne baissez jamais les bras, pensez toujours au bien etre des chiens avant tout........ laissez de cote les querelles........c est si rare dans la pa !

de lire de tels posts rechauffe le coeur et prouve que tout est possible grace a la solidarite !!!!

vous etes vraiment exceptionnelles les filles !    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Tout en haut de la page 15 de ce post, je vous ai présenté KUKY un jeune chien qui s'est fait heurté par une voiture il y a 1 mois et qui est maintenant paralysé des pattes-arrières.

Il a trouvé une marraine pour prendre en charge une partie de sa pension. Merci à elle    ::  

Aujourd'hui, KUKY est allé à nouveau chez le vétérinaire pour sa visite hebdomadaire et le chirurgien dit qu'il faut soulager sa moelle épinière. 
Il pense qu'il a de bonnes chances de retrouver une certaine mobilité de ces pattes-arrières et ainsi de ne pas avoir besoin d'un petit chariot pour se déplacer.

Nous avons donc décidé de tenter l'opération car KUKY souffre lorsqu'il n'est pas sous traitement anti-douleur.

L'opération aura lieu mercredi ou jeudi. Croisons les doigts pour qu'elle soit un succès...

Le coût de l'opération se monte à environ 220 euros. Si certaines parmi vous le souhaitent, elles peuvent envoyer un don à MUKITZA en spécifiant que c'est pour l'opération de KUKY. Ca nous aidera beaucoup. Merci d'avance !

Je donnerai de ses nouvelles dès que l'opération aura été faite dans quelques jours.
Amitiés de Belgrade,
Christine

----------


## tresgos

croissons les patounes pour qu il remarche,surtout sans souffrir,
dans une dizaine de jours je vous envoie une petite participation
pour katia,comment vous faire parvenir des habits?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Pour donner des habits à Katya il faut d'envoyer un MP à Corinne. Merci pour elle    :amour3:

----------


## redcocce

Bonne chance au beau kuky.....

Nous préparons un colis de vêtement pour Katia...
Nous aimerions savoir sa pointure si c'est possible....Merci bien....  :bisous2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Elle fait du 36-37   :amour:

----------


## rea

Bonne chance à Kuky demain, pensons à lui  :amour:

----------


## Eileen69

Je ne recevais plus les alertes    :grrr: 

Bonne chance petit Kuky, pourvu que l'opération t'apporte un peu de soulagement.    :amour:   Je vous envoie un petit quelquechose pour Kuky.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci beaucoup Eileen    ::

----------


## Corinne91

Une tragédie a eu lieu ce matin au refuge de Backa Topola ; Etela est morte ce matin, sa maison a pris feu, elle a péri dans l'incendie avec quelques animaux chiens et chats qui entraient à l'intérieur. Le petit Vid était miraculeusement gardé chez des personnes au bourg. 
Les dégâts son considérables, l'infirmerie a brulé aussi ainsi que le bâtiment le plus proche de la maison.
Robert est retourné sur place et va faire au mieux pour s'occuper des animaux.
Le vétérinaire Tibor va aussi aider avec la ville de Backa Topola afin que les animaux soient nourris et abreuvés en attendant que les choses s'organisent. 
On ignore s'il y a des animaux blessés pour le moment.
Vida se propose d'aller sur place demain pour voir s'il y a quelques animaux à rapatrier sur Belgrade pour y être soignés.

Cette fin est absolument horrible ; jamais je n'aurais pensé qu'Etela connaitrait un tel destin, sans compter le petit Vid qui se retrouve sans maman.

----------


## France81

OH MON DIEU !!!!    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

j ai beau relire vos mots je ne peux y croire !!!!
ce n est pas possible, comment, pourquoi ???!!!!!

pourvu qu elle n ait pas souffert mais se soit endormie avec la fumee.....

quelle tragedie !!!!

peut on faire quchose pour aider en attendant ?

----------


## redcocce

Incroyable fin...dramatique...
Un retournement de situation si je puis dire qui va permettre de voir le destin des chiens
de Backa topala autrement...

----------


## Paskaljevic

Etéla a été retrouvée ce matin à l'entrée du refuge. Elle a visiblement réussi à sortir de la maison en feu, mais ses brûlures devaient être si importantes qu'elle n'a pas survécu. 

C'est absolument horrible... Je n'arrive toujours pas à réaliser ce qui s'est passé...

Pauvre Vid, il aimait tellement sa mère. Quoi dire de plus dans de telles circonstances ?...

----------


## Mélancolia06

:shock:  j'ai du lire plusieurs fois pour que arriver réellement à comprendre.... une mort vraiment atroce.....
Heureusement que le petit n'était pas présent même si ça reste un départ dans la vie pas des plus simple.

----------


## bagatelle



----------


## Eileen69

Nous sommes tous atterrés. Il n'y a pas de mots pour décrire cela. Même si nous condamnions le comportement d'Etela, jamais nous ne lui aurions souhaité une fin aussi horrible. Quelle tristesse pour son petit garçon. 

C'est incroyable parfois comme le destin prend un virage à 360°.

----------


## plumedange



----------


## Paskaljevic

**************************************************  **********************

Etéla et Vid...

----------


## plumedange

> 


'est une très belle photo...
Que va t'il advenir de ce petit bonhomme...

----------


## Coline54

Je suivais le post sans rien dire, ne pouvant vous aider pour le moment.... de lire cette nouvelle me laisse sans voix, pauvre petit garçon que va t'il devenir, j'espère qu'il a de la famille pour le recueillir....
Bon courage a Robert et les autres personnes sur place là bas

----------


## Paskaljevic

corinne91 - Aujourd'hui à 22:55

"Je connais le père de Vid et bien qu'il ne ne soit pas trop manifesté ces dernières années, je pense qu'il n'abandonnera pas son fils. C'est quelqu'un de totalement opposé à Etela, très calme, très zen, quelqu'un de posé. Espérons que Vid puisse enfin avoir une vie stable et équilibrée même si l'absence de sa mère va être très dure à accepter."

----------


## loulouk

Tragédie   :? 
quelle fin horrible,
en esperant que vid soit pris en charge par son papa et que tous ces pauvres chiens 
voit leur avenir s'éclaircir un peu .

----------


## loulouk

Tragédie   :? 
quelle fin horrible,
en esperant que vid soit pris en charge par son papa et que tous ces pauvres chiens 
voit leur avenir s'éclaircir un peu .

----------


## tresgos

espérons de tout coeur que le petit vr retrouver son père,heureusement qu il n était pas la
il faut faire vite pour les chiens tenez nous au courant merci

----------


## rea

Vida n'a pas les moyens d'aller au refuge (pas de transport), mais normalement Robert irait demain voir s'il y a des chiens blessés ou autres urgences. Lui et sa femme seraient apparemment ok pour s'occuper des chiens un certain temps.
Si il y a des chiens blessés, il va falloir organiser un transport pour eux.

A en croire Etela, la père de Vid n'a pas donné signe de vie depuis 4 ans et serait aux USA. Mais il y a son père à elle, ses soeurs et le couple de Backa où il se trouve...

Apparemment l'infirmerie à brûler aussi, espérons que les chats ont pu s'échapper...

Etela a réussi à sortir de la maison, donc peut être que quelques animaux aussi...

Apparemment le véto de Backa va contacter le père d'Etela pour voir s'ils sont ok pour que le refuge soit reprit. Je ne sais pas comment ça va se passer car son père n'a apparemment vraiment pas beaucoup de sympathie envers la PA et les gens qui y oeuvrent...

----------


## leecowboy

Bonsoir,

avez vous des infos sur ce toutou chiot qui se trouve page 1 sur la 8 photos?

merci

----------


## leecowboy

et Cookie qui se trouve page 4 des infos aussi sur elle

 merci

----------


## France81

oui, esperons que les loulous , chat et chiens ont pu sortir, ne sont ni morts ni trop gravement blesses !    ::

----------


## manhattan

je decouvre cette tragedie ce matin
une pense particuliere pour vid qui se retrouve sans sa  maman

quelle triste fin en cette journée de la femme pour etela

----------


## kitchoupi

> je decouvre cette tragedie ce matin
> une pense particuliere pour vid qui se retrouve sans sa  maman
> 
> quelle triste fin en cette journée de la femme pour etela


Pareil, et je reste sans mots, c'est l'horreur absolue.

----------


## florannie

::   ::   ::   ::   de finir sa vie ainsi, meme si ETELA posait de tres grands ennuis  au refuge. en espérat que la situation des chiens s' améliorent.

----------


## zyzanye

toutes mes pensées vont pour le petit Vid ....anne .

----------


## POLKA67

Je viens de prendre connaissance seulement maintenant de la tragédie. Pas de mots....

----------


## leecowboy

je n'avais pas lu la derniére page au moment ou j'ai demandé des infos sur Cookie!

c'est une situation trés triste pour le petit ,et pour la famille de cette dame.

----------


## christelle07

Oui très jolie photo. Pauvre petit garçon.
Terrible tragédie que cet incendie.
On espère que l'avenir de ces chiens sera le meilleur possible maintenant.

----------


## laikalou

Repose en paix Etela, même si ces derniers mois ont été un enfer en partie à cause de ton comportement, tu as aussi fait de bonnes choses les années d'avant j'en suis sûre. Tu t'es battue avec tes démons, mais le destin a été le plus fort. Vid n'était pas tout le temps au refuge heureusement.... Pauvre petit gars! Pensons très forts aux chiens et aux chats

----------


## laikalou

> Terrible tragédie que cet incendie.
> On espère que l'avenir de ces chiens sera le meilleur possible maintenant.


Le travail pour stabiliser la situation de ces pauvres chiens est énorme... Courage à tous

J'ai retrouvé il y a quelques temps des vidéos sur le web:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x78...-de-de_animals

----------


## r'is27

J'ai relu plusieurs fois car je n'arrive pas à y croire, c'est une mort horrible    ::  
Une énorme pensée pour ce pauvre petit garçon, une pensée aussi pour tous les chiens et chats du refuge en espérant qu'il n'y ai pas eu trop de morts et de blessés.

Repose en paix Etela, j'espère que les gens se souviendront de toi uniquement  pour les belles choses que tu as faites.
Beaucoup de courage à sa famille.

----------


## r'is27

Juste une question concernant le père d'Etela qui n'a d'après ce que vous dites aucune sympathie pour la pa, ne risque t-il pas dans la douleur de s'en prendre aux chiens et chats du refuge ?

----------


## rea

Non, je pense qu'il a bien autre chose à faire là. Puis surtout il a 76 ans et se trouve loin du refuge.
Je disais ça juste dans le contexte des négociations, que ça ne serait peut-être pas facile...
Mais on verra..

----------


## tresgos

la pa est mal vu dans le pays,il faut agir avec beaucoup de diplomatie,espérons que ce trafique accident ne tombera pas sur   les chiens sous prétexte qu ils sont trop nombreux ,il doit surement avoir enquête pour identifier d ou vient l incendie
si le petit a besoin de quoi que ce soit faites le nous savoir
et bien sur les chiens qui étaient déjà dans un état précaire
ici on est prés a soutenir mutkiza

----------


## capucine2345

Je suis bien triste de lire ce que je viens de lire, moi qui aimais mettre un visage sur un nom    ::   ::   ::    j'ai presque honte aujourd'hui    ::  

Repose en paix ETELA, que ton petit soit protégé   :ange2:

----------


## r'is27

Y a t-il des nouvelles des chiens et chats ? y a t-il eu beaucoup de blessés parmi eux ?    ::

----------


## la caballera

Oh mais qu'elle triste nouvelle.
Je vous suis sur ce post depuis un moment et j'ai commencé à récupérer des manteaux et autres choses pour les chiens. J'espère que le fils d'Etela va bien, ainsi que les animaux.
Quel terrible drame, ça me fait mal au coeur.
Bon courage et dès que je peux vous envoyer un colis, je reprendrai contact avec vous.
La caballera  :kao7:

----------


## flo-12

Je suis sous le choc de cette nouvelle. Pauvre femme. J'ai tres peur aussi pour les animaux restants vu que la police est sur place. J'espère vraiment que BB va intervenir et aider Mukitza pour la sécurité des chiens.

----------


## beasky

repose en paix Etela...

----------


## fabienne h

Quelle tristesse.
Je vous fais parvenir un CHQ pour KUKY qui je crois devais se faire opérer aujourd'hui.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci pour Kuky    ::  

Son opération est reportée à la semaine prochaine parce que le chirurgien s'est fait une grosse entorse au pied.

La bonne nouvelle par contre c'est que Kuky a retrouvé un peu de sensation dans ses pattes, c'est ce qui fait que le chirurgien pense qu'une opération devrait lui permettre de remarcher.

En tous cas, il a bon appétit et il est de bonne humeur, très câlin   :amour:

----------


## fabienne h

tant mieux

----------


## tresgos

BONNE NOUVELLE   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## chupachup

Je pense que Monika doit déjà être sur place, ou en tout cas elle va faire quelque chose. Elle nous a dit qu'elle était au courant et qu'elle se sentait concernée par le sort de ces chiens, qu'il y a tjs autant d'irresponsables. Et que plus au sud, un autre refuge détient 1000 chiens qui se bouffent entre eux...
Donc de l'aide à venir je pense en tout cas.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## tresgos

c est horrible
mais on est toujours la pour vous soutenir
merci des nouvelles   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## viryoutoo

il faut les aider comme on peut qqs petits dons et des solutions bien penser et ça va s'arranger, il faut que tout le monde y mette du sien, on a un bel, exemple du refuge de becej, donc il faut vraiment s'unir et les booster!  :bisous3:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Réa, Vida et moi -même ainsi qu'un petit groupe de bénévoles partons demain à plusieurs voitures au refuge pour faire un état des lieux, rencontrer les personnes sur place qui sont prêtes à aider et apporter les premiers soins aux chiens qui en manquent.

Nous y allons avec des médicaments et notamment de l'Advocate pour traiter la démodécie. Nous allons aussi traiter les chiots contre les vers.

J'emmène avec moi le lecteur de micropuces du refuge de Katya et nous allons identifier les chiens avec des colliers de couleur pour les identifier  plus facilement par sexe, ceux qui ne sont pas encore pucés, ceux qui sont attendus en France etc...

Je vais rapatrier à Belgrade les femelles (chiennes et chattes) qui attendent des petits, pour stérilisation.

Réa va ramener au refuge de Bella les quelques chiens réservés pour la France. Les autres vont rester sur place et être pris en charge par les personnes sur place.

Comment va s'organiser la prise en charge des chiens qui vont rester sur place ? Nous allons en discuter demain et voir quelles solutions nous pouvons mettre en place. 

Je ferai un petit compte-rendu demain soir en rentrant du refuge.

----------


## kitchoupi

MERCI BEAUCOUP    ::  

Demain va être une journée sans aucun doute très difficle, mais aussi très importante.

Bon courage à vous

----------


## JUMECA

> MERCI BEAUCOUP    
> 
> Demain va être une journée sans aucun doute très difficle, mais aussi très importante.
> 
> Bon courage à vous


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

et un grand bravo pour votre courage et votre implication pour aider tous ces pauvres loulous    :amour:  :amour:

----------


## florannie

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## capucine2345

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:  vous ne les abadonnez pas    :Embarrassment: k: 

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   nous sommes de tout coeur avec vous et vous soutenons pour cette difficile épreuve 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Nous attendons de vos nouvelles très très vite    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## beasky

:merci:  pour eux et bon courage a vous !!

----------


## tipie59

:merci:  :merci:   pour eux 
 :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## Titakaro

::   ::   ::   :merci:   et bravo !!!

----------


## laikalou

De tout coeur avec vous   , bon courage à vous toutes et tous.

----------


## tresgos

merci  :bisous2: 
a bientôt des nouvelles

----------


## Paskaljevic

Nous venons de rentrer il y a peu. 
Nous donnerons plus de détails sur le déroulement de la journée un peu plus tard; mais voici les infos principales :

Il n'y a pas plus de 250 chiens actuellement au refuge et environ 25 chats.

Nous avons vermifugé les chiots (il y en a 25 ou 26).

Nous avons aussi traité un certains nombre de chiens avec une démodécie.

Les animaux ont de l'eau grâce à un générateur amené par les services de la ville et l'électricité devrait être remise en service d'ici la fin de la semaine.

Nous avons ramenés à Belgrade 19 chiens et 4 chats. Parmi les chiens ramenés, il y a 8 chiennes et 2 chattes qui attendent des petits et 3 chiennes en chaleurs... 
Elles ont été réparties dans deux cliniques de stérilisation et seront stérilisées demain. 

4 chiens ont été amenés au refuge Bella et les autres, chez Katya. Les chiennes viendront chez Katya après leur stérilisation, dans 10 jours.

3 vieux chiens avec une forte démodécie ont été aussi sauvés du refuge et ils sont chez Katya. Nous allons les soigner.

Voici pour les principales infos. Le reste ainsi que des photos, très rapidement.

----------


## tresgos

merci 
bon repos  :bisous2:

----------


## capucine2345

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:  Paskaljevic et   :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   à MUKITZA

vous faites un formidable travail    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## linda014

Je vous envoie un p'tit chq dés demain ...

je vous souhaite plein de courage dans ce sauvetage ambitieux et espère pour tous ces poilus que des solutions définitives pourront être trouvée rapidement .. en tout cas bravo !!

----------


## Corinne91

Christine, un nouveau chèque est arrivé pour Kuky de la part d'Eileen69 de 20 euros !   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Super ! Merci Eileen69    ::

----------


## SnowAngel

> Quelle detresse dans le regard de ces pauvres loulous. Triste Triste Triste Triste
> 
> Le regard de ceux qui n'attendent plus rien.


C'est tout à fait ça    ::  

Mon dieu quelle horreur.
D'ici quelques temps, je pense un moi environ, je pourrais prendre un loulou ou 2 en FA si toujours besoin....

----------


## tresgos

merci ANGEL ,vous portez bien votre nom  :bisous2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Dans un mois, nous aurons toujours besoin de FA... Merci pour eux   :amour:

----------


## SnowAngel

J'attends mon déménagement avec grande impatience pour pouvoir par la suite rendre service en apportant un foyer et des soins aux nécessiteux, en attendant qu'ils trouvent LEUR famille.

----------


## rea

Les photo enfin...

Les chiens à la pompe



Ginger, trouvée à la pompe aussi et embarquée avec nous à Belgrade!


 :heart: 




préparatifs


première confrontation  :clown: 




au loin, le refuge..


Christian et les chiens








j'ai pris cette petite chienne à Bella




braque allemande à poil dur, pleine jusqu'au oreilles, les vétos ont failli ne pas nous la laisser, car elle était pucée au nom de son proprio   ::  


petite puce en chaleurs, elle devra sortir bientôt..


Mitya le protégé de Vida


Milutin, aussi le protégé de Vida


papy nordique


petite pupuce cachée dans la paille, pleine, rapatriée à Belgrade


mémère, ramenée à Belgrade aussi


papy beagle  :Frown: 


la staffie de droite, méfiante, pleine, ramenée à Belgrade


est-ce ça pourrait-être Pumba???


dread locks..


la bande


un vieux papy pointer, celui là me hante bien aussi..




autre papy ou mamie, reçu Advocate






X ba




Cheyenne???




Pumba???


male BA



Cheyenne???


Tanga???


chienne en chaleurs

Chiot mort
[spoiler:12fqdveq][/spoiler:12fqdveq]  :Stick Out Tongue: ale: 


chienne peut etre pleine que l'on n'a pas pu prendre...


rototo

rat mort dans l'une des niches..
[spoiler:12fqdveq][/spoiler:12fqdveq]

mère mangeant son chiot - très choquant!
[spoiler:12fqdveq][/spoiler:12fqdveq] :no: 


la seule golden


berger d'Asie Centrale


la petite Iva, blessée au dessus de l'oeil, je l'ai vue déhambuler dans le grand parc, et je l'ai prise.. Ma copine Alexandra qui était avec nous l'a prise en FA...la puce ne va pas fort, mais on croise tout ce qu'on peut...
elle trouverait relativement facilement une maison ici...


Iva


son père, pas très très sympa..


Cornwell???




encore des bébés...



Le chiot mangé, enfin récupéré pour être jeté :no:  :no:  :no: 
[spoiler:12fqdveq][/spoiler:12fqdveq]


x lab


magnifique papy, il m'a marqué celui là..




sûblime, très grand, male BA..








encore le beau


petite puce avec ses chiots dans le grand parc  :Frown: (((((((


adorable chienne aussi


elle aussi...

----------


## loulouk

pauvre petits bouts , ces regards    ::

----------


## rea

la golden

[spoiler:dnial4rr][/spoiler:dnial4rr]
3 chiots morts   :Stick Out Tongue: ale: 


démodécique ayant recu son advocate

cadavre
[spoiler:dnial4rr][/spoiler:dnial4rr]  :Stick Out Tongue: ale: 


Dror ayant recu de l'advocate aussi


le X chasse/dalma, très remuant!










un chiot tout mignon


lui, gros craquage, je lui ai trouvé une FA à Belgrade  :heart:  :heart:  :heart:  :heart: 
du coup je m'en veux de ne pas l'avoir prit hier  :no: 










Wilma et Mirko nettoyant


chiot


très joli chiot bleu et feu!


vieille mémère, ramené à Belgrade


petite puce mignonette mais peureuse...


Vodka???
J'espère ne pas m'être gouré!!


Kuma la belle


petite schottish-look et la staffie..
la petite schott pourrait être la maman de Samba et Salsa, non?


le cadavre emballé..


mon petit chouchou


 :heart: 


chat blanc


petit chiot dans les bras de la soeur de Christian




prête pour Bella


Iva


mémère


Vodka




Petza, petrifiée, envoyée à Bella


Iva


la petite puce, Ginger, la grande noire, petite scott, et la staffie


nous aussi on part!!


Kuma avec un collier fuchia à pois qu'on ne voit paaas!


arrivés à Bella, Milan notre employé porte une des petites..


c'est partit!




Vodka fait la connaissance de Sretka


on flippe un peu quand meme...


une photo qui met du baume au coeur pour la fin...notre mamie qui dort paisiblement à mes côtés dans la voiture, direction Belgrade...

----------


## tresgos

toujours ce regard ,mais heureusement l équipe a fait un sacré bon travail
il faut faire de cet enfer,un super refuge pour les chiens et chats en premier
et  faire un exemple dans tout les pays de l est ,comme quoi,bien encadré les chiens stérilisés vaccinés ne seront plus abattus ,avançons la patte dans la main

----------


## Paskaljevic

1ère adoption pour un de ces loulous qui sont encore au refuge :

Ce papy type Husky est attendu dans une famille famille française qui a déjà deux mèmères et qui souhaite lui offrir une belle fin de vie    ::  



Merci pour lui 

 :bisous2:

----------


## chupachup

woua super   :amour:

----------


## loulouk

j'adore ces gens qui adoptent ces papy et mamie chiens, 
sont trop supers ces mamies et papy   :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## Corinne91

Christine, un autre chèque pour Kuky ( 100 euros ) de la part de Fabienne H   :amour: 
on est donc, sauf erreur à 190 euros.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Oui, c'est bien ça. Merci à Fabienne H    ::

----------


## painfullyanimal

Eh bin! je viens de lire tout le post depuis le début, j'ai appris la mort d'Etela hier et j'ai cherché des informations pour savoir si les chiens étaient pris en charge. Et je suis rassurée de voir que des gens s'occupe d'eux.
Ce qui me peine en revanche c'est ce qu'est devenu se refuge.
Je suis aller chez Etela il ya 4 ans avec d'autre étudiant vétérinaire bénévole avec l'association respectons pour stériliser toutes les femelles et vermifuger tous les animaux; et à l'époque, bien sûr il y avait peu de moyens mais les chiens recevaient beaucoup d'amour de la part d'Etela et avait toujours à manger et à boire. Je me rapelle qu'elle était contente car un bassin avait été créé pour que les chiens puissent se baigner.
Je chercherai des photos demain pour vous montrer comment c'était. Je suis vraiment horrifiée de ce qui est arrivée à Etela et du calvaire qu'ont vécus les chiens et les chats du refuge. A l'epoque il y avait également des cochons qu'elle vendait pour nourrir les chiens, je ne sais pas si ils sont encore là mais je ne pense pas.
J'aimerais savoir si des chats ont survécus à l'incendie ?

Merci par avance pour les nouvelles et pour votre travail là bas

----------


## love-t

J'ai loupé un morceaux je n'avais pas vu qu'elle était décédée   :shock: 
Je pensais que vous aviez enfin trouvé un terrain d'entente...

----------


## dine83

:applause2:  :applause2:  pour tout ce que vous faites

----------


## Breizhan

Bonjour, je m'appelle Angélique, j'ai eu connaissance de la situation catastrophique de ces loulous il y a un mois, et j'ai envoyé un chèque de 20 euros à l'Association Mukitza.

J'aimerais savoir s'il a été bien receptionné car je n'ai pas vu mon nom mentionné parmis la liste des donateurs.
Mon chèque était au nom d' Angélique Mathieu.


Merci beaucoup!   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici les photos d'un papy qui a lui aussi été sauvé du refuge d'Etéla lors de notre intervention de mardi.

Il est dans un très mauvais état : une forte démodécie et des yeux infectés ! 

Je l'ai appelé Franky. Il a l'air vieux mais, vu son état, je ne peux pas dire quel âge il a exactement.





Sur cette photo, on voit ses yeux. Ils étaient très infectés; mais nous lui mettons des gouttes antibiotiques 
et son oeil droit va déjà beaucoup mieux. 
Le gauche est encore infecté, mais dans quelques jours, ça devrait être bien mieux.



Franky a reçu une pipette d'Advocate pour soigner sa démodécie et il est sous antibiotique pour aider à soigner ses problèmes de peau.

Il est maintenant en pension au refuge de Katya.

Merci de penser à lui pour une adoption ou, à défaut, une FA. Franky mérite de passer ses vieux jours dans un foyer accueillant    ::   ::   ::  

Si quelqu'un souhaite le parrainer, merci d'envoyer un message à Corinne91    ::

----------


## tresgos

on peut lui trouver une pension peu être ,il a vraiment besoin de soins et d attention
peut on avoir des nouvelles du petit garçon .?
a t il  besoin de quelque chose,?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Vid, le fils d'Etéla, est toujours chez les amis chez lesquels elle l'avait mis quand on lui a coupé l'électricité.

Il va y rester jusqu'à la fin de l'année scolaire et ensuite il viendra vivre avec son père, à Belgrade.

Pour l'instant, il n'a pas de besoins particuliers; mais si certaines parmi vous veulent lui faire parvenir des jouets ou autres, il suffit envoyer un MP à Corinne91.

----------


## linda014

Est ce que les chiens qui sont sortit on un post ici ensuite pour trouver une famille adoptante ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ils ont un post sur le site de MUKITZA et nous mettons les liens sur ce post de RESCUE.

----------


## fabienne h

Vous êtes formidables. Sincèrement.

----------


## Breizhan

Qui pourrait répondre à ma question concernant mon chèque?
Merci.  :|

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est Corinne91 qui reçoit les dons, elle va vous répondre très vite. Merci    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

7 personnes (dont Réa et Vida) sont arrivés avec 3 voitures au refuge d'Etéla, il y a vers 13h pour un nouveau sauvetage.

Ils vont essayer d'attraper les 2 femelles pleines que nous n'avons pas réussi à attraper mardi, lors du précédent voyage.

Ils vont aussi voir s'il y en a d'autres et les ramener à Belgrade pour stérilisation en urgence.

Je viens de parler à Réa. Les mauvaises concernant les chiots que nous avions vermifugés mardi, sont mauvaises : ils sont presque tous morts...

Réa a apporté des antibiotiques pour essayer de soigner les quelques chiots encore vivants...

----------


## Paskaljevic

Il y a de nouveaux cadavres de chiens au refuge... Un des chiens morts s'est fait égorgé par les autres...

La Golden Retriever s'est fait attaquer et elle a la tête en mauvais état...

Ils vont essayer de l'embarquer avec son chiot pour les ramener à Belgrade.

Le papy nordique est là. Il va être ramenés à Belgrade.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ils ont identifié 4 femelles qui attendent des petits mais elles ne laissent pas approcher du tout...!!!

Ils vont encore essayer de les attraper; mais ça va être dur...

La petite femelle avec ses petits que Réa avait prise en photo mardi, a été évacuée. Il ne lui reste que 2 petits sur les 4...

----------


## kitchoupi

Ce que vous êtes en train de faire là-bas relève de l'exploit, je ne vois pas d'autre mot.

Je ne vois pas quoi vous dire d'autre pour vous explimer ce que je ressens, que merci, du fond du coeur, merci.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Nous avons évacué quelques chiots, les plus petits. Les autres sont en train d'être soignés par antibio et le seront pendant encore un certain nombre de jours.

Les morts des chiots sont dues aux maladies infectieuses. Ils sont plus fragiles que les adultes.

Deux femelles qui attendent des petits ont finalement été attrapées et évacuées. Il en reste deux qui ne se laissent pas du tout approcher...

----------


## Paskaljevic

La Lada-Jeep s'est embourbée à la sortie du refuge avec 5 chiens dedans !!!

Ils sont en train de voir si quelqu'un peut venir avec un tracteur pour les sortir de là.

La Golden Retriver doit encore être transportée aussi avec son petit. J'espère qu'ils vont réussir à désembourber la Lada...

----------


## Paskaljevic

Personne de Backa Topola ne veut venir les aider !!!

Ils sont en train de marcher à travers champs, jusqu'à la pompe à essence (3 kms) en portant les chiens et les chats pour les amener jusqu'aux voitures !!!

En plus, il pleut !!!

Il reste deux chiennes dans la Lada, dont une qui attend des petits. Ils vont devoir refaire le chemin à pied pour aller les chercher !!!

C'est l'horreur !!!!!!!!!!!!

Quelques chiens les suivent. On a décidé de les embarquer aussi.

----------


## kitchoupi

J'hallucine    ::  

Si tu savais comme on se sent nuls devant l'écran à lire tout ça, c'est une horreur...

----------


## loulouk

idem
si seulement on étaient pas si loin    ::

----------


## christelle07

Si tu savais comme on se sent nuls devant l'écran à lire tout ça ..............   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Merci à vous  de nous tenir informer de l'évolution des sauvetages.
Les photos, malgré la tristesse des regards de ces chiens sont jolies.

Que va devenir le refuge? Quelqu'un va le prendre en charge?
Vous allez transférer tous les chiens dans d'autres refuges?
Une enquête est en cours pour les circonstances de l'incendie?
(désolée, beaucoup de questions....)

----------


## Paskaljevic

Une enquête est effectivement en cours pour déterminer les circonstances de l'incendie.

Pour l'avenir du refuge, MUKITZA va en discuter avec les amis d'Etéla lors de leur prochain voyage en Serbie début avril. Rien n'est encore défini.

----------


## hatchiko

Mon dieu... à part vous souhaiter le plus de courage possible et vous remercier toutes infiniment je ne peux rien faire... ce que je me sens nulle et inutile    ::  

j'espère réellement que les filles vont se sortir de là sans trop galérer...   :?  :bisous3:

----------


## la caballera

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 
je me sens très petite et très inutile : je vous souhaite bcp de courage
merci de tout ce que vous faites
 ::

----------


## Breizhan

Il y a vraiment de belles âmes en ce monde...
Je vous admire tous autant que vous êtes pour vous occuper de ces pauvres animaux qui n'ont que vous.

Une chose est certaine, lorsqu'elles s'en iront au Paradis des Animaux ces bêtes , ne vous oublieront pas pour autant.   ::  
Croyez-moi!!  :ange2: 

Heureusement qu'il existe des gens comme vous pour prendre soin d'eux!
Un grand BRAVO!  :applause2:

----------

> Mon dieu... à part vous souhaiter le plus de courage possible et vous remercier toutes infiniment je ne peux rien faire... ce que je me sens nulle et inutile    
> 
> j'espère réellement que les filles vont se sortir de là sans trop galérer...   :?  :bisous3:


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 
Bravo...

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ca y est. Les 19 chiens sauvés du refuge et les 3 chats sont à l'abri à Belgrade    :Embarrassment: k: 

Ca a été une journée longue et difficile pour les bénévoles qui sont allés les chercher; mais ça en valait la peine.

Les chiennes gestantes vont être très vite amenées à la clinique pour stérilisation.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Entre ceux que nous avons sauvés mardi et ceux sauvés aujourd'hui, ça fait 38 chiens et 7 chats !!!

Mon seul regret, c'est de ne pas pouvoir tous les sortir du refuge...

----------


## éliz

un immense bravo pour votre courage   ::

----------


## la caballera

:applause2:  :applause2:   et encore   :applause2:

----------


## chupachup

:Embarrassment: k:   ::   Un grand bravo à toute votre équipe, sans vous les chiens seraient vraiment dans une sale misère.
C'est génial de voir qu'il y a quand même du monde dans la PA !!!!   :amour:

----------


## loulouk

un mot un seul !    ::

----------


## gribouille24

un seul mot : BRAVO. 

Qu'est ce que je me sens inutile derrière mon ordi. 

Je n'ai pu lire le post en entier, trop d'émotion, trop de larmes en voyant toutes ses photos et trop de haine aussi envers les 2 pattes. 

Que peut on faire pour aider même un tout petit peu ?

----------


## Titakaro

Chapeau bas et profonde révérence à l'intégralité de l'équipe   :amour:   Vous êtes formidables et faites preuve d'un dévouement absolu.
Remerciements en énorme quantité pour tous les loulous que vous sauvez   :merci: 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## florannie

:applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  .MILLE MERCIS, pour tout ce que vous faites. devant mon  pc, je me sens vraiment impuissante.CHAPEAU BAS!

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Eh bien, je n'avais pas de nouvelles du post depuis longtemps et je découvrer la tragédie    ::  

pauvre femme, et pauvre petit garçon,   c'est vrai qu'on se sent nulle devant son écran à lire ces mauvaises nouvelles et ne rien pouvoir faire, en tout cas je vous félicite pour votre dévouement envers les animaux du refuge

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici les photos de certains des 19 chiens sauvés hier du refuge d'Etéla :



















Ces 9 chiennes sont de petite taille. Elles font entre 4 et 7 kilos   :amour3: 


Voici maintenant une chienne type Epagneul Breton




Et le dernier, c'est Bhuma, un mâle âgé très cool   ::  



Merci de vous mobiliser pour leur trouver des familles adoptives ou, à défaut, des FA  ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## painfullyanimal

Super pour ces petits loulous sortis de l'horreur   ::

----------


## linda014

P'tits loupios .. certains d'entre eux ont des regards terrifiés

----------


## kitchoupi

:amour:  ces frimousses, ces regards, incroyable, le même regard que Mimi, que de la gentillesse là-dedans    ::  

Si seulement ces petites chiennes pouvaient faire craquer quelqu'un qui leur permettrait de partir vers une nouvelle vie!

----------


## rea

On va voir encore pour jeudi... Ca sera peut-être repoussé.

Place aux photos de nouveau.


le chien de la station, trempé cette fois


la petite chienne de la station


des chiens au loin...sont venus plus tard dormir au Salas.


la boue


minet


petite vieille


petite puce chocolat


chat embarqué


Mitya et les chats (ancolie, c'est le beige là???)


minette


une autre






Angel, finalement il partira dans un refuge avec 2 autres chats demain ou mercredi..


chiot et chats


Miloutin


un pauvre vieux, borgne et pas en forme  :no: 



[spoiler:waos8zb4][/spoiler:waos8zb4]
le chiot décédé de la petite maman rapatriée à Belgrade...bonjour les regrets de pas les avoir pris mardi  :Frown:  


Un gentil loulou


Luba??? Chienne pleine, on était à 2 doigts de l'attraper, puis elle a mordu, on a lâché, et plus moyen de l'approcher...


Zachary, le sharpla


vieille louloute


chiot, joli comme un coeur...


un autre








l'une des chiennes pleine pas attrapée


pauvre maman..


pauvre loup


la petite malade, rapatriée..


les bébés de la petite maman noire


Branco ou Cumin??

----------


## rea

Zulika???


la golden, amochée :no: 

[spoiler:3famm381][/spoiler:3famm381]
ce qu'il reste de toute une portée   :Frown:  




une des femelles pleines manquées

[spoiler:3famm381][/spoiler:3famm381]
chien égorgé


"l'eau"





[spoiler:3famm381][/spoiler:3famm381]
encore un cadavre..


Escalibur???




l'eau!!!


Branco??? Cumin???


ces deux on les a viré du grand parc avec d'autres, la petite noire, une copine l'a prise en FA mais le petit brun on a du le remettre car il essayait par tous les moyens d'y retourner  :Stick Out Tongue: ale: 
j'espère que ça ne va pas lui couter la vie...




les chats et le petit loulou X chihuahua, adorable


la petite malade

La suite après

----------


## florannie

:applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  pour le travail immense que vous faites! je reste sans voix quand je regarde avec tristesse ces photos de tous ces miséreux!il y a un travailde longue durée à rattraper pour qu' enfin ces chiens vivent dignement.BEAUCOUP DE COURAGE A VOUS TOUS.

----------


## plumedange

chaque jour je lis ce topic, et j'appuis sur "répondre"
Mais que répondre?
Je suis si admirative devant le boulot merveilleux que vous faites! votre courage! Bravo! Même si celà vous a déjà été dit mille fois, et bien j'ajoute ma voix à celles des autres pour vous tirer mon chapeau!
Je frissonne devant les conditions de vie, et de misère de ces pauvres bêtes... l'horreur prendra t'elle fin?

----------


## kitchoupi

*Nous sommes nombreuses à regarder ce poste avec une infinie tristesse, et à nous sentir extrêmement impuissantes, parce que trop loin, ou maison complète, ou autre    * 

*Alors je vais le dire, nous pouvons toutes faire un petit quelque chose.*

*A la base ce poste est un appel aux dons    * 

*Je pense que là, plus que jamais il faut des dons, pour payer les pensions, les opérations, les soins, les personnes qui viennent s'occuper un peu du refuge.*

*Il n'y a pas de petit don, chaque euro compte, parce que mis bout à bout, on arrive à faire des choses extraordinaires   * 

*Il ne faut pas se sentir "minable" parce qu'on ne peut envoyer "que" 5, non, il faut se dire que 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 etc...= des vies sauvées   :amour:  * 

*Pensez à ça s'il vous plais*   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Une amie fidèle m'a demandé de vous faire parvenir 30, donnés par elle grâce à des tickets restaurant qu'elle a vendu. Chaque idée peut être géniale.

En tout cas j'envois ce chèque de 30

 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## love-t

Olala la boue    ::

----------


## kitchoupi

Nouvelle page, je remets mon message du coup...




> *Nous sommes nombreuses à regarder ce poste avec une infinie tristesse, et à nous sentir extrêmement impuissantes, parce que trop loin, ou maison complète, ou autre    * 
> 
> *Alors je vais le dire, nous pouvons toutes faire un petit quelque chose.*
> 
> *A la base ce poste est un appel aux dons    * 
> 
> *Je pense que là, plus que jamais il faut des dons, pour payer les pensions, les opérations, les soins, les personnes qui viennent s'occuper un peu du refuge.*
> 
> *Il n'y a pas de petit don, chaque euro compte, parce que mis bout à bout, on arrive à faire des choses extraordinaires   * 
> ...

----------


## bb38

J'enverrai mon don début avril    ::  
On peut me rappeler l'adresse merci

Par contre, si j'ai bien compris il n'y a plus d'humains dans ce qui reste du refuge donc les animaux sont livrés à eux-mêmes. Je vois que quelqu'un vient les nourrir mais que vont ils devenir avec le temps ?

 :applause2:   pour ce que vous faîtes, c'est formidale.
Les dernières photos sont très poignantes, de voir ses loulous dans la boue, leur regard si triste.   ::  

J'espère une solution pour tous.

----------


## Titakaro

Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit par chèque au siège de l'association : Mukitza, 11 route de Limours, 91470 Les Molières, soit par virement (voir le lien) :
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

Merci de préciser "Pour Backa Topola"

----------


## Lili37

Bonjour    ::  

J'envois ce soir un petit chèque de 5e  un autre de 20e au début du mois d'avril   :bisous2:

----------


## lamiel

Bonjour

 Je suis cette histoire depuis le début, je suis horrifier de tous sa.  Je trouve votre travaille magnifique, j'aimerais savoir se que vous faite pour les chats, es quil faut des FA pour eu aussi?  Et comment sa se passe quand vous en ramener en France?
En tout qua bravos   ::   ::   et bon courage.

----------


## Sév51

Voici une bannière en espérant qu'elle amène du monde sur ce post et beaucoup de dons...





```
[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/t313620-janvier-2011-l-enfer-au-refuge-de-backa-topola-besoin-de-dons][img]http://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/15/82/66/56/backa-10.jpg[/img][/url]
```


Voici la marche à suivre pour l'installer :
1 - aller dans le rubrique "*Profil*"
2 - puis dans "*Signature*" et insérer le code de la bannière dans votre signature, c'est-à-dire faire un copier-coller
3 - dans la rubrique "*Préférences*" cocher "*toujours attacher votre signature*

----------


## Paskaljevic

Très jolie bannière    ::    Merci pour eux   :bisous2:

----------


## Lili37

Bannière mise en signature, en espèrant que cela aide les loulous   :amour:

----------


## bagatelle

::

----------


## linda014

> Voici une bannière en espérant qu'elle amène du monde sur ce post et beaucoup de dons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/t313620-janvier-2011-l-enfer-au-refuge-de-backa-topola-besoin-de-dons][img]http://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/15/82/66/56/backa-10.jpg[/img][/url]
> ```
> ...


Oui elle est très belle ... c'est possible de l'avoir en "petit" ?

----------


## kitchoupi

Merci Sév!
 :ami:

----------


## Paskaljevic

La petite mamie Mindy, tout à droite sur la bannière a trouvé une FA en France chez Mistigrette de MUKITZA    ::  

La petite chienne blanche avec des "lunettes" type terrier juste à côté d'elle sur la bannière, a trouvé une marraine qui paie sa pension   :amour3: 

Le papy nordique est réservé à l'adoption par Sellig   :bisous2: 

Allez, on continue à se mobiliser pour tous ces loulous    ::   ::

----------


## Sév51

Et voici une mini-bannière    ::  





```
[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/t313620-janvier-2011-l-enfer-au-refuge-de-backa-topola-besoin-de-dons][img]http://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/15/82/66/56/backa-11.jpg[/img][/url]
```


Voici la marche à suivre pour l'installer :
1 - aller dans le rubrique "*Profil*"
2 - puis dans "*Signature*" et insérer le code de la bannière dans votre signature, c'est-à-dire faire un copier-coller
3 - dans la rubrique "*Préférences*" cocher "*toujours attacher votre signature*

----------


## linda014

:merci:   ::

----------


## lamiel

Bannière installer. Dans d'autre forum aussi.

----------


## mori

Ta bannière fonctionne bien, puisque j'ai atterri sur ce sujet et je vais participer en vous envoyant un don rapidement.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci beaucoup Mori    :amour3: 

Nous avons en charge 65 chiens qui ont été sortis de l'enfer de Backa Topola (dont 38 arrivés ces 8 derniers jours) et une aide financière pour payer les frais de pension, les frais vétérinaires etc... est plus que bienvenue    ::   ::   ::  

Nous prévoyons un nouveau sauvetage dans les jours qui viennent  pour les quelques chiennes gestantes qui n'ont pas encore été évacuées, car très peureuses, et pour quelques chiens en mauvais état qu'il faut soigner au plus vite.

Tous ces chiens sont en danger et dans une profonde détresse; et nous ne les abandonnons pas !!!

 :merci:  encore pour votre soutien moral et financier    ::

----------


## begum

Dans les photos des 19 derniers chiens sortis, sue la 2eme photo, il y a une petite chiene noire à poils longs. Est-ce-possible d'avoir des infos sur elle : âge, taille? 
Merci

----------


## Paskaljevic

Begum, si vous parlez de cette petite chienne, c'est WENDY !




Sur cette autre photo, c'est elle qu'on voit au tout premier plan. Elle n'est pas beaucoup plus grosse que le chat à côté d'elle   ::  



C'est une jeune chienne adulte, très gaie. 

Après un bon toilettage, elle sera très mignonne   :amour:

----------


## Corinne91

Merci à tous et toutes de continuer à vous mobiliser pour les animaux de ce refuge ! 
Certains on pu quitter cet enfer et sont maintenant à l'abri mais ils ont pour la plupart besoin de soins et/ou d'être stérilisés, beaucoup d'autres sont encore là bas dans le néant et ont énormément besoin de nous, de vous..
Nous partons dans 10 jours sur place chercher les animaux réservés et mis à l'abri il y a plus de deux mois.
Nous sommes en train de prendre des mesures pour améliorer les conditions de vie déplorables des animaux ( construction de niches, achat de mangeoires, aménagement d'un parc pour les chiennes non encore stérilisées.. ). Le but est de remettre, dans la possibilité de nos moyens,  le refuge en état de marche normale et de donner aux chiens et chats une vie décente.
Nous venons de verser 4.000 euros à titre d'acompte ( pris sur les dons reçus cf pages précédentes )  sur les frais de pension et les frais vétérinaires pour les chiens rapatriés sur Belgrade depuis plusieurs mois. 
Une mise à jour des dons reçus depuis le dernier décompte sera faite sous peu.

Je profite de ce message pour exprimer aussi l'immense gratitude de l'équipe Mukitza à l'égard de Christine, Réa, Vida et d'autres personnes que l'on ne connait pas et qui ont fait partie là bas de la chaine de solidarité qui a permis d'accomplir ces formidables sauvetages.

----------


## Youki

J'ai pris également la bannière en signature   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Numaaa

Et celle ci?
On peut avoir des infos sur elle?

 

 :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est la petite Mindy et elle est déjà réservée par Mistigrette de MUKITZA   :amour3: 

Mais nous en avons d'autres très mignons comme elle    ::

----------


## mistigrette

> Et celle ci?
> On peut avoir des infos sur elle?
>  
>  :amour:


c'est une petite mère qui se faisait piétiner par les autres chiens lorsque réa et les bénévoles sont arrivés au refuge lundi.
ils n'ont pas eu le coeur de la laisser.
elle vivait dans la maison d'étéla avec chiens et chats.
elle ne rêve que d'un bon coussin moelleux, de caresses, d'attention et d'amour.
elle aurait 8 ans mais il faut savoir que ces pauvres chiens paraissent souvent plus âgés. installés et dorlotés dans une bonne maison, ils rajeunissent. 
je m'étais proposée car vu son allure, je ne pensais pas que quelqu'un s'intéresserait à elle. 
si vous souhaitez l'accueillir ou l'adopter, aucun souci.

----------


## lamiel

Bonjour
Pouvez vous me répondre pour les chat? merci

----------


## mistigrette

les 7 chats sortis sont pris en charge par des refuges serbes.
il en resterait encore autant à mettre à l'abri.

----------


## bagatelle

Mindy est ok chats, elle vivait dans la maison au milieu d'eux.

----------


## Paskaljevic

**************************************************  **************************************************  ****************
Sherlock est un fox terrier qui a été évacué de Backa Topola.

Il a des problèmes avec une patte arrière; mais il marche sans trop de problèmes.


Photos de Sherlock prises dimanche dernier, quand il était encore au refuge, où il "pataugeait" dans la boue !!!







Depuis lundi, il est à l'abri, au sec, à la pension de Désa près de Belgrade.

Quelqu'un pour le parrainer et payer sa pension ? 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## valou33

Beaucoup d'émotions et d'admiration et de peine aussi en voyant ces images... Y a-t-il un post pour les chats ? merci...

----------


## kitchoupi

Mon chèque est au courier, avec les 30 de ma chérie, et 50 de moi.

J'espère que plein d'autres suivront    ::

----------


## begum

Si on se propose en FA quand arriveraient les chiens? Je pose la question pour Wendy, c une petite chienne qui s'intègrerait bien ds ma meute.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Les chiens qui viennent d'être sauvés pourront d'ici 2 mois, le temps de leur faire faire tous leurs papiers et le test sanguin/rage.   :amour3:

----------


## valou33

Et pour les chats, svp, vous avez un post spécial ? Merci

----------


## Paskaljevic

Pour les chats, je ne sais pas. Il faudrait que Corinne ou Bagatelle vous répondent. Elles vont sûrement le faire très vite    ::

----------


## valou33

Merci... tous ces loulous déjà sauvés... c'est génial... Hélas c'est un mal qui perdure...    ::

----------


## Corinne91

Nous allons bien sur créer des posts pour les chats, ce sera fait dès que les posts chiens seront terminés mais ces derniers jours il a fallu que tous les chiens soient photographiés, répertoriés à Belgrade et qu'ensuite nous prenions le relai pour les diffusions, personne n'a chômé...

----------


## valou33

Je me doute que c'est énormément de travail... Je pensai que peut-être il existait déjà un post pour eux, c'est pour cela que j'ai posé la question... Bon courage à vous, et merci pour ce que vous faites pour eux...

----------


## Corinne91

Nous avions au 17 février 5 075 euros de dons collectés ; nous avons envoyé 4.000 euros hier à titre d'accompte sur les pensions, soins, stérilisations, tests rages des animaux évacués depuis Novembre dernier.

Les chèques des personnes suivantes sont arrivés :

Martine R dans le 67 - 80 euros + 50 euros,
Michel Rubis et Marie Noëlle dans le 92 - 80 euros
Carine S dans le 95 - 30 euros
Marie H dans le 58 - 10 euros
Paskale - 20 euros
Mouninox - 60 euros
Maie - 20 euros
Linda M dans le 14 - 30 euros
Marie Rose K dans le 75 - 70 euros

 total 370 euros

Un immense merci à tout le monde pour votre aide qui nous permettra de poursuivre ce sauvetage, il reste encore beaucoup à faire.

----------


## louloue

::   ho mon dieu!!!!

ce fut mes mots murmurés sur mes lèvres en voyant ça!!

un sauvetage est il au programme, avec rapatriement de quelques chiens adoptable en france? je pourrais peut être en prendre une en FA voir a l'adoption si pas trop grosse...   ::

----------


## bagatelle

25 chiens vont être rapatriés en France le 10 avril, ils sont prêts au niveau papiers et ils ont des familles qui les attendent.

Il reste 40 chiens récemment évacués en pension, nous allons les préparer également mais il nous faut des familles. Il faudra compter deux mois avant qu'ils ne soient prêts à venir.

Le coût des pensions nous revient à 35 ou 75 euros par mois selon l'endroit où nous avons pu les placer.

Ils peuvent tous être parrainés afin de nous aider à suivre financièrement ce sauvetage
 :amour: 

Nous repartons en Serbie le 3 avril et prendrons des photos des chiens restés à Batka afin de leur donner une chance à eux aussi.

Pour ceux qui sont déjà en pension, je mettrai leurs posts ici bientôt pour les proposer à l'adoption ou en accueil.

----------


## liszt

Je veux bin participer financièrement et de façon importante; mais un oint me parait plus important: la pérennité de ce refuge, ou, en d'autres termes, comment le faire fonctionner avec des installations solides et du personnel stable. Je crois que c'est aussi autour de ce sujet que des dons réguliers pourraient être faits, car il faut penser à l'avenir et construire quelque chose de solide dans ce pays. Faire venir des chiens en France me semble une solution très limitée dans le temps.
A qui envoyer le dons?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Liszt, 
vous soulevez la question centrale qui va être abordée lors du prochain voyage de l'équipe MUKITZA au refuge de Backa Topola, prévu la semaine prochaine. Tout va être mis sur la table et examiné pour voir ce qui serait le mieux à faire pour les chiens, maintenant et dans le futur.

Merci en tous cas pour votre proposition d'aide financière    :amour3: 

Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit par chèque au siège de l'association : Mukitza, 11 route de Limours, 91470 Les Molières

soit par virement (voir le lien) : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

 :merci:

----------


## bagatelle

Merci beaucoup de nous épauler dans notre combat Liszt   :amour: 

Nous sommes entièrement d'accord avec votre point de vue et n'évacuons que les chiens qui en ont grand besoin.

----------


## Corinne91

Nous avions au 17 février 5 075 euros de dons collectés ; nous avons envoyé 4.000 euros hier à titre d'accompte sur les pensions, soins, stérilisations, tests rages des animaux évacués depuis Novembre dernier.

Les chèques des personnes suivantes sont arrivés :

Martine R dans le 67 - 80 euros + 50 euros,
Michel Rubis et Marie Noëlle dans le 92 - 80 euros
Carine S dans le 95 - 30 euros
Marie H dans le 58 - 10 euros
Paskale - 20 euros
Mouninox - 60 euros
Maie - 20 euros
Linda M dans le 14 - 30 euros
Marie Rose K dans le 75 - 70 euros
Angélique M  75013  - 20 euros
Isabelle P dans le 12  - 50 euros
Kitchoupi    - 80 euros
Jeannine M dans le 95  - 100 euros
Eileen69 - 100 euros
Barbet - 40 euros

*total 760 euros*

Merci une nouvelle fois pour eux...

Une commande locale de 30 grandes niches est en cours, 35 auges ont été commandées ;nous les emmènerons en partant.

----------


## cerise13

Corinne  que peut on faire pour aider ?

On a pas beaucoup d'argent mais on peut avoir beaucoup de nourriture gratuite , colliers , laisses . Voir médicaments ( humains )

Je t'envoie un petit don cette semaine .

Nous sommes en train  de  construire une autre structure dans le Var . On ne pourra pas en prendre des miliers  mais on essaiera de  t'en prendre en FA .

Que la vie est triste quand on voit toute cette maltraitance .   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Courage .   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## cerise13

PS : l'épagneul , a la 1ere page  qu'est il devenu ?

Vous l'avez sauvé ?

----------


## bagatelle

Si c'est de lui que tu parles, c'est un setter irlandais qui s'appelle Never. Il est sauvé et rentre avec nous, il est attendu en famille d'accueil.

----------


## lakota03

a vous tous ,qui aidez ,des dons,des diffusions(j'ai reconnu ici des personnes qui sont de biens des sauvetages...),des fa,des adoptants....
lors de l'évacuation ,il y a une semaine ,réa ,et des amis,et christine au tel qui fait le lien.....la voiture s'embourbe,impossible de la sortir,les chiens ont peur et certains ne veulent pas marcher.....cette équipe ,les a portés,se sont tapés 3kms aller retours ,pour les "sortir"....une photo est arrivée hier....et la j'ai pleuré,ben oui ,une photo magnifique ,qui montre,qu'il y a labas en serbie des gens magnifiques qui se battent,et qui ont besoin de nous......une photo pleine d'espoir....c ça qui nous pousse en avant ,nous tous....




bhuma l'oublié ...dans les bras d'igor......
j'aurai voulu voir tous ces petits ,dans les bras de réa et des autres ........MERCI

----------


## chupachup

:amour: 
Ptit bonhomme... il a une de ses bouilles !!

----------


## Vegane7

Très jolie photo bien émouvante   :amour:

----------


## laikalou

:amour:  :amour:  De tout coeur avec tous les sauveteurs.  Bcp d'émotions avec cette photo.   :amour:

----------


## Youki

Cette petite puce sur la photo, qu'est-elle devenue  :kao4:

----------


## viryoutoo

a quelle adresse peut-on faire parvenir des dons?

----------


## JUMECA

Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit par chèque au siège de l'association : Mukitza, 11 route de Limours, 91470 Les Molières

soit par virement (voir le lien) : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

----------


## kitchoupi

> a quelle adresse peut-on faire parvenir des dons?


ASSOCIATION MUKITZA
11 Route de Limours
91470 LES MOLIERES

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## viryoutoo

merci  :merci:

----------


## viryoutoo

j'envoie petit chèque de 40 euros   ::

----------


## viryoutoo

quel est ce petit chien

----------


## viryoutoo

j

----------


## marymais

> Pour les chats, je ne sais pas. Il faudrait que Corinne ou Bagatelle vous répondent. Elles vont sûrement le faire très vite



Coucou, pourrait on avoir des infos sur les chats svp ?    ::  

Merci beaucoup

----------


## bagatelle

Plusieurs chats ont été évacués vers des refuges, mais nous n'avons pas encore les détails. Ils seront probablement proposés à l'adoption sous association Mukitza. Dès qu'il y a du neuf les concernant, je viendrai les présenter   :amour:

----------


## viryoutoo

est-ce que ces chiens sont encore à l'adoption?

----------


## bagatelle

Oui, mais ne peut affirmer qu'ils aient été évacués. Réa ou Chistine pourraient peut être donner plus de détails sur eux.

----------


## viryoutoo

merci j'attends des nouvelles, le 2è est vraiment une beauté  :amour3:

----------


## momo

Voici le post de MILENA sur Mukitza:

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... desa#73169

----------


## Youki

> Voici le post de MILENA sur Mukitza:
> 
> http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... desa#73169


Merci pour le lien   ::

----------


## bagatelle

> Cette petite puce sur la photo, qu'est-elle devenue  :kao4:


Elle s'appelle Milena désormais et a été évacuée en pension chez Desa.
Elle peut être parrainée, la pension nous revient à 70 euros par mois   :amour:

----------


## lamiel

Bonjour

 je suis désoler de ne pouvoir aider financièrement , ma situation  difficile ne me le permet pas. 
Mais je vous souhaite beaucoup de bonne chose et je vous a sur que le coeur et la.
 :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2: 
Bravos a vous et bon courage.

----------


## viryoutoo

pourriez vous me dire si ce petit chien sur la photo est adoptable, merci[img]http://i67.servimg.com/u/f67/15/37/69/00/19833311.jp[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=40u=15376900]g[/img][/url

----------


## capucine2345

Attention, c'est un tout jeune chiot, cela doit être un croisé berger et non pas un petit chien   :hein2: 

Mais peut être l'aviez vous remarqué   :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 

Le taux de mortalité est très élevé pour eux en Serbie    ::

----------


## rea

Bonjour à tous,

Peu de temps pour donner des nouvelles.

Les chiots, pour être honnête, il faut voir d'abord lesquels vont survivre... Et ensuite, ils ne sont adoptables qu'à partir de 6-7 mois pour aller en EU.

Je me rends compte que je n'ai pas mis toutes les photos de la dernière fois.

Ah oui aussi, 5 chats sont partis dans un autre refuge aujourd'hui...


l'un des chiens des boxes de quarantaine..




un lab noir


une mamie et des bébés








une mamie peureuse et un petit démodécique 


le fox...Sherlock.


une miniature..


un bout de lard..


est-ce que c'est le petit teckel de la fourrière????


chiots  :Stick Out Tongue: ale: 


Tina, la dogue..


et hop






Angel


Angel




Miloutin


Mitya


Miloutin et Viva


Dror


Wolfena???


Cornwell


Nina et Nella


Escalibur  :Frown: (((





[spoiler:2w6moe9h][/spoiler:2w6moe9h]
le chien égorgé...




Et c'est partit... Devant à gauche Milos avec 2 chats dans la vary, à côté Boris avec la petite rousse, à droite Igor avec Bhuma sur les épaules, et derière, Alexandra avec Choco..


et là c'est Viva qui nous suit!


Choco "tu continues à me porter hein???"

----------


## inachi

après avoir lu tout le topic ... simplement merci pour toutes ces pauvres bêtes

et pour vous aider, autrement qu'en étant assise confortablement devant mon ordi ... je vous fais parvenir un chèque de 50 euros

c'est énorme ce que vous faites pour sauver ces animaux, c'est ...    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rea

Corwell


Luba


Brume???








la mamie


petite mignonne




un am staff




le boitilleux


Chiffoumie???


le boitilleux un peu dépoilé...






tristes...


petite puce en fa...


Bhuma   :Big Grin:

----------


## Flo13

Mon chèque part aujourd'hui, j'espère qu'il arrivera à temps à Mukitza.

----------


## linda014

Réa, sur les dernières photos que tu as mises, est-ce que certains de ces chiens ont été évacués ou ceux là attendent toujours ? Notamment la p'tite mamie sur la photo 4, on sait des choses sur elle, elle a l'air tellement triste    ::

----------


## Audray38

J'aurais bien donné également pour ce refuge car ces images sont insoutenables et me font forcément réagir. Mais au vu de la situation et surtout de la GESTION qui semble catastrophique, je pense qu'il faut agir et essayer de récupérer les chiens mais surtout, de FERMER ce refuge qui n'est vraiment pas géré de façon correcte apparemment.
Franchement excusez-moi, mais ces chiens auraient plus de chances de survivre dans la nature !!! Ouvrons les portes et laissons-les partir. Ca n'est pas un "refuge" que je vois sur ces images, c'est un camp de concentration et je ne vois pas d'autre mot. C'est invivable pour eux, qu'on leur laisse une chance...

----------


## Titakaro

Il semblerait que vous n'ayez pas lu le post dans son intégralité !

De plus, relâcher les chiens dans la nature pour qu'ils redeviennent errants ? Voici ce que la Serbie fait des chiens errants, lorsqu'ils ne sont pas en refuge :

"L'ignoble massacre dont sont victimes les animaux errants de Serbie est rapporté par de nombreux témoignages accompagnés de photos illustrant l'horreur des sévices infligés à ces êtres innocents dénoncent l'atrocité des campagnes d'éradication menées à la demande des autorités. 

Diabolisés par les médias, ces chiens et chats errants sont devenus, malgré eux, les souffre-douleurs dune partie de la population qui semble prendre un plaisir sadique à les torturer sauvagement. Parallèlement, des escadrons de la mort patrouillent méthodiquement dans chaque quartier de Belgrade, afin d'empoisonner en masse les quelques survivants de cette éradication. Les détergents et autres produits utilisés génèrent une souffrance et une agonie intolérables. Et puis, que penser de ces cadavres de chiens dont la fourrure a été soigneusement retirée ? "

Cela vous donne une petite idée ?

----------


## Audray38

Effectivement je n'avais pas lu cette partie... 
Mais que faire ? Les personnes qui s'occupent de ce refuge ont l'air de faire un peu n'importe quoi...

----------


## Titakaro

L'Association Mukitza oeuvre depuis fort longtemps et avec énormément de dévouement  pour sauver le maximum de chiens et les placer dans des refuges adéquats, au sein desquels ils sont soignés et très bien traités. Comme nous pouvons le lire tout au long de ce post, l'Association effectue un suivi carré.

D'autres chiens sont placés en pension, comme vous pourrez le lire dans les pages précédentes.

Des discussions logistiques sont en cours afin de déterminer les prises de décision adéquates quant au devenir de ce refuge, dont la gestion s'était en effet dégradée, mais, dont la responsable est décédée. Rien n'est aisé dans ce pays.

Tout cela a un coût : les déplacements des bénévoles pour les sauvetages, les soins d'urgence à prodiguer aux plus faibles et blessés, la nourriture et la paille à leur fournir, les opérations de stérilisation, le rapatriement des chiens en France pour adoption ou placement en Famille d'Accueil, etc.

C'est la raison pour laquelle il est indispensable d'envoyer des dons afin que le maximum de chiens soient à l'abri dans d'autres refuges ou en pensions.
Ou bien encore, si vous en avez la possibilité, vous pouvez aussi accompagner les bénévoles de l'Association afin de les aider sur place, en Serbie. Je suis certaine qu'une aide supplémentaire leur serait très utile.

----------


## Audray38

Ok donc je fais un don également de 40 euros pour les chiens de ce refuge. Je compte sur Mukitza pour en faire le meilleur usage possible pour ces pauvres bêtes !
Pardonnez-moi peut-être ma brusquerie de tout à l'heure, elle n'est liée qu'à ma révolte de voir une situation dégénérer à ce point.

----------


## Sév51

> Effectivement je n'avais pas lu cette partie... 
> Mais que faire ? Les personnes qui s'occupent de ce refuge ont l'air de faire un peu n'importe quoi...


Même si ça te paraît long, je te suggère de lire le post dans son intégralité, pour mieux comprendre la situation.
Les gens sur place qui se soucient du devenir de ses animaux et l'assos Mukitza qui fait le relais ici en France font un énorme travail pour sortir ces chiens et ces chats de cet enfer...

----------


## Titakaro

Je vous comprends. Il y a de quoi en effet être révoltée.

Mais je suis persuadée que votre généreux don sera parfaitement bien employé pour ces sauvetages.

Merci pour eux   :kao2:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je n'ai pas une bonne nouvelle concernant le petit Kuky : après des examens plus poussés, il s'avère finalement qu'il a perdu toutes les sensations dans ses pattes arrières et qu'une opération ne lui servirait à rien    ::  

Nous allons donc devoir lui faire faire un chariot...

On s'occupe très bien de lui à la pension. Kuky  est un chien très mignon et sympathique qui a envie de vivre   :ange2: 

Il est malheureusement incontinent... Nous lui cherchons néanmoins une maison accueillante.

Merci de vous mobiliser pour lui    ::   ::   ::

----------


## viryoutoo

Bonsoir, je n'arrive pas à trouver le nom de ce petit chiot, est ce une femelle? quel est sont nom?
Merci

----------


## viryoutoo

La on le voit

----------


## inachi

Peut être qu'il n'a pas de nom tout simplement ...

----------


## tresgos

je diffuse pour le chariot du petit
des sous des sous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci pour lui !!!

J'aurai de nouvelles photos de Kuky dans 2 ou 3 jours. Je les mettrai sur ce post et je lui ferai aussi un post perso.

----------


## Corinne91

Nous avions au 17 février 5 075 euros de dons collectés ; nous avons envoyé 4.000 euros hier à titre d'accompte sur les pensions, soins, stérilisations, tests rages des animaux évacués depuis Novembre dernier.

Les chèques des personnes suivantes sont arrivés :

Martine R dans le 67 - 80 euros + 50 euros,
Michel Rubis et Marie Noëlle dans le 92 - 80 euros
Carine S dans le 95 - 30 euros
Marie H dans le 58 - 10 euros
Paskale - 20 euros
Mouninox - 60 euros
Maie - 20 euros
Linda M dans le 14 - 30 euros
Marie Rose K dans le 75 - 70 euros
Angélique M 75013 - 20 euros
Isabelle P dans le 12 - 50 euros
Kitchoupi - 80 euros
Jeannine M dans le 95 - 100 euros
Eileen69 - 100 euros
Barbet - 40 euros

Mise à jour du 31.03.2011
+ 
Albena - 40 euros
Maïté - 70 euros
Mme Michel S à Gland - 30 euros
Lidwine V E dans le 37 - 5 euros
Virginie F dans le 06  - 40 euros
Mme Hervé J dans le 77 - 50 euros
Flo13  - 600 euros
Rad D ( virement ) - 100 euros

total 1 695 euros

Une nouvelle fois, merci du fond du coeur pour eux.

Le départ approche, nous partons dimanche.
Nous avons établi un programme bien précis pour optimiser le temps sur place ( réunion en vue de voir comment faire fonctionner le refuge en partenariat avec avec l'association d'Etela, rencontrer le père de Vid également pour connaitre sa position par rapport au salas, réalisation de quelques travaux pour consolider les structures bien fatiguées.... et bien sur faire le tour de tout le monde, nous pouvons encore compter sur une petite trentaine de places libres à Belgrade et à Novi Sad pour les chiens *en urgence* ; nous allons essayer de faire des injections d'Ivomec aux chiens restant sur place, de recenser le plus de chiens possible pour leur donner leur chance...

Les chats seront quant à eux transférés chez une personne que connait Réa et qui en prendra soin en contrepartie d'une petite aide de notre part car il est risqué de les laisser au refuge, leur espace n'est plus protégé et ils ne sont plus à l'abri d'être coursés par des chiens.

----------


## Eileen69

Eh bien ça va être un séjour marathon, mais nous devrions en savoir plus sur la situation là bas à votre retour.

Bon courage à vous tous, on est de tout coeur avec vous. Soyez prudents et faites de gros calins pour nous à ces pauvres petits amours.

Merci à vous tous qui partez.

----------


## inachi

:applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:   Bon voyage à vous 

on vous suit par la pensée   ::  

faites pour le mieux pour ces malheureux    ::

----------


## tresgos

bon voyage,,,,,,,,,,,,merci   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

> bon voyage,,,,,,,,,,,,merci  k:


    :amour: 

 :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## Titakaro

Je croise toutes les pattounes de la maison afin que votre déplacement se déroule parfaitement bien pour tout le monde.

Moulte caresses pour les 4 pattes de là-bas et pensées ultra positives pour vous.

Encore bravo pour votre dévouement     ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## lamiel

Bon voyage a vous et bon courage de tous coeur avec vous.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Audray38

Bon voyage et bon courage surtout. Une grosse pensée pour eux et merci à vous !

----------


## linda014

Bon voyage et bon courage à vous !!

J'espère que la tite mamie toute triste pourra sortir bientôt ... et tous là-bas trouver une solution

----------


## Paskaljevic

J'ai envoyé ma Mondeo Break au refuge de Backa Topola. Milos est en train d'embarquer 5 femelles qui sont pleines jusqu'aux oreilles pour les ramener directement à la stérilisation à Belgrade !

Plusieurs chiens malades vont être également évacués au refuge de Katya où ils seront soignés.

S'il y a encore de la place, un chien aveugle devrait également être évacué...

Plus d'infos d'ici 1 heure.
Amitiés,
Christine

----------


## inachi

> J'ai envoyé ma Mondeo Break au refuge de Backa Topola. Milos est en train d'embarquer 5 femelles qui sont pleines jusqu'aux oreilles pour les ramener directement à la stérilisation à Belgrade !
> 
> Plusieurs chiens malades vont être également évacués au refuge de Katya où ils seront soignés.
> 
> S'il y a encore de la place, un chien aveugle devrait également être évacué...
> 
> Plus d'infos d'ici 1 heure.
> Amitiés,
> Christine


merci pour les nouvelles    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ma voiture est en train de rentrer à Belgrade avec 6 chiennes pleines, 3 chiens malades et le chien aveugle.

Je vais faire des photos dès qu'ils arrivent et qu'on les amène au refuge de Katya et à la clinique pour stérilisation en urgence !

----------


## Titakaro

Génial !!! 10 amours supplémentaires sauvés !    ::   ::

----------


## florannie

::   ::   ::   :merci:   :merci :Stick Out Tongue: our votre dévouement et votre efficacité à sauver tous ces chiens.



une question:


j' ai été très émue de voir toutes les photos des chiens postés + haut, une photo" d' une petite mignonne" m' a plustouché!J' aimerai savoir si le fait de la parrainer pourrait .lui permettre d' etre mise à l' abri?

SI oui,le parrainage doit il etre effectué tous les mois?doit -ON aussi l' adresser à MUTKITZA?


MERCI POUR VOTRE REPONSE

----------


## Paskaljevic

Quelle est la petite mignonne que vous avez repérée ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Hier, une dame qui a un refuge et de la place pour les chats est venue à Backa Topola pour prendre 18 chats   :amour3: 

Elle en avait déjà pris 5 il y a 10 jours.

Une des femelles, qui attendait des petits, est partie directement à la stérilisation !

Apparemment, il ne reste plus que 2 chats au refuge de Backa Topola. Tous les autres ont été évacués    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## linda014

J'aurais la même question que Florannie pour la toutoune ci-dessous ... Et je rajouterai, quel est le coût d'un parrainage mensuel ?
Perso, je pourrais m'engager à envoyer un don de temps en temps à l'association  mais sans fixité malheureusement je dois l'avouer compte tenu de ma situation pour le moment

----------


## BBJPDS

> _Quelle est la petite mignonne que vous avez repérée_ ?


*Voilà la petite dont parle Florannie*  :




> [img]
> 
> petite mignonne


J'en profite pour vous tirer un grand coup de chapeau, à tous là-bas sur le terrain,   :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  , je vous envoie plein de bonnes choses, bon courage et MERCI pour tous ceux que vous sauvez. Financièrement, je participerai un peu plus tard, mais je vous suis de tout coeur .   :amour3:

----------


## tinaserbie

Je suis admirative de tout ce que vous faites pour les loulous de ce refuge ...
 :applause2: 
En plus, depuis quelques jours que je suis ce sujet, je suis tomber en amour pour Tina la dogue   ::  
Je vais donc également envoyer un petit quelque chose à l'asso Mukitza, qui est vraiment formidable !!!
 :merci:

----------


## florannie

:merci:  BBJPDS, c 'est tout a fait pour cette belle boule de poils que j' ai craqué!   ::   je suistout à fait d' accord avec LINDA014 , en ce qui concerne le parrainage.en effet, j' ai beaucoup de fifilles adoptées aussi à la maison et participe aussi dans ma région, donc ponctuellement c un peu difficile.ALORS PEUT ON TROUVER UNE SOLUTION POUR AIDER CETTE FIFILLE?

----------


## bagatelle

> J'aurais la même question que Florannie pour la toutoune ci-dessous ... Et je rajouterai, quel est le coût d'un parrainage mensuel ?
> Perso, je pourrais m'engager à envoyer un don de temps en temps à l'association  mais sans fixité malheureusement je dois l'avouer compte tenu de ma situation pour le moment


Dons libres pour les parrainages, le moindre petit euro compte, les petits rus font les grandes rivières.
Tu trouveras les détails ici :
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... -retourner

Tu peux aussi simplement envoyer un chèque au siège de l'association 11 route de Limours 91470 Les Molières en indiquant au dos "parrainage Backa Topola" sans t'engager dans la durée.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, elle nous est précieuse    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ce pauvre loup fait partie des 10 chiens évacués aujourd'hui. Il est chez Katya.
Je l'ai emmené chez le véto car il n'était pas dans un bon état...
Il a une inflammation du gros intestin et il est sous traitement.
Il a aussi une forte démodécie qui va être soignée.

----------


## bagatelle

Merci Christine du formidable travail que tu accomplis sur place... Quand je vois ce loulou, je me dis que cela ne s'arrêtera jamais    ::  
Merci à toutes les familles, à tous les bénévoles, à tous les donateurs, à tous les gens qui nous soutiennent dans notre combat.... Sans vous tous, rien de possible.

----------


## linda014

Bagatelle, merci pour ta réponse et pour le lien, je vais aller regarder tout ça ...     ::  
Mais la question que l'on posait aussi c'est pour la sortie de cette petite chienne et de l'autre noire et feu. Est-ce qu'elles peuvent sortir de Backa Topola ?

----------


## bagatelle

Notre priorité absolue c'est de sortir les chiens qui sont en urgence. Pour les autres, nous allons tenter l'impossible pour améliorer leurs conditions de vie sur place en attendant la suite des évènements (que va devenir le refuge ?)
Nous pouvons sortir des chiens en bonne santé de Backa, à condition qu'ils soient réservés en France.

----------


## capucine2345

Je suis, à chaque visite sur ce post suffoquée par l'horreur des photos et conditions de vie et extrèmement admirative du travail effectué au quotidien    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

J'aimerai tellement, mais tellement aider, aider et encore aider    ::  

Je ne ferai pas de don pour le moment, pour la simple et bonne raison que je soutien également les chiens de Becej ( merci Mukitza pour toute l'aide précieuse ) et que la semaine prochaine je dois " recevoir " mes 2 louloutes de Backa, SAMBA et SALSA   :fou:  , donc cela va faire des frais...........

De plus la famille est grande, actuellement 5 chats, 5 chiens + 1 en FA définitive et mes 2 Serbe, je dois rester vigilente pour faire face aux imprévus   :hein: 

Croyez bien que je soutiens du fond du coeur toutes les personnes qui oeuvrent en Serbie pour les chiens de Backa Topola, et pour tous les chiens de SERBIE car être un chien là bas, c'est loin d'être facile, je suis également très admirative et respectueuse envers les personnes de MUKITZA    ::   ::   ::    pour l'engagement, j'espère pouvoir vous soutenir longtemps et être de plus en plus active   :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2: 

BONNE ROUTE    ::

----------


## tresgos

fécilitations CAPUCINE 
merci pour  :bisous2:   eux

----------


## Youki

Bonne route à ceux qui partent pour Backa Topola   ::  
Merci du fond du coeur pour eux  :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Surtout pour FabienneH qui est sa "marraine", voici de nouvelles photos de Kuky, le petit père handicapé :





Les muscles de son train-arrière sont atrophiés     ::  





Mais apparemment, c'est normal étant donné qu'il ne marche plus depuis 2 mois...
Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que c'est normal ? 

Je suis en train de lui faire faire un chariot sur mesures     :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## linda014

> Notre priorité absolue c'est de sortir les chiens qui sont en urgence. Pour les autres, nous allons tenter l'impossible pour améliorer leurs conditions de vie sur place en attendant la suite des évènements (que va devenir le refuge ?)
> Nous pouvons sortir des chiens en bonne santé de Backa, à condition qu'ils soient réservés en France.


Ok, donc si je comprends bien, on ne peut rien faire pour elle pour le moment    ::

----------


## tresgos

oui c est normal pour KUKY
un  corps dans un lit au bout de 3 semaines commence a se démuscler
merci pour le chariot

----------


## elissa77

Bonjour, je voudrais vous dire un grand BRAVO pour tout se que vous faîtes. Ces pauvres chiens dans des états pitoyables.

J'espère qu'ils trouveront de belles familles pour oublier tous ces horribles moments.


J'espère aussi que le voyage vers la France se passera bien.



Cordialement.

----------


## kitchoupi

> Nouvelle page, je remets mon message du coup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par kitchoupi
> 
> ...


Je renvois un chèque de 80, dont 30 de mon amie   :amour:  qui vend ses tickets repas, et 50 d'une autre amie    ::   , Liliane, grande protectrice des animaux.

----------

merci céline    ::

----------


## viryoutoo

Bravo pour ce que vous faites!
A -t-on des nouvelles de Kuky?

----------


## BBJPDS

> *Il n'y a pas de petit don, chaque euro compte, parce que mis bout à bout, on arrive à faire des choses extraordinaires   *  *Il ne faut pas se sentir "minable" parce qu'on ne peut envoyer "que" 5, non, il faut se dire que 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 etc...= des vies sauvées   :amour:  *  *Pensez à ça s'il vous plaît*      
>  :amour:    :amour:    :amour:    :amour:


*BIEN PAR-LÉ Kitchoupi  k:  !!!!* *Et donc, qui est partant pour commencer une chaîne des "petits"*  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  ? J'avais dit il y a quelques jours qu'en ce moment je ne pouvais rien faire, parce qu'autres participations ailleurs, etc. Mais après tout : 5 euros / mois pendant 5 mois pour le refuge de Becev, + 5 euros / mois pour Backa Topola,  :hein:  ça doit bien être faisable  :hein:  , non ? Ah ben ça tombe bien, j'ai arrêté de fumer...    ::  

(  :?  Quelqu'un sait comment ajouter la bannière de Becev à sa signature?  :?  )

*Je rappelle le lien pour aider MUKITZA, et donc Backa Topola* :



> _Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit par chèque au siège de l'association_ : Mukitza, 11 route de Limours, 91470 Les Molières
> _soit par virement (voir le lien)_ : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir

----------


## begum

La petite Wendy est-elle stérilisée?
Recherchez vos aussi une FA pour elle? Si oui, il fat remplir le formulaire sur le site de l'asso Mukitza?

----------


## inachi

> La petite Wendy est-elle stérilisée?
> Recherchez vos aussi une FA pour elle? Si oui, il fat remplir le formulaire sur le site de l'asso Mukitza?


il me semble qu'une FA s'est déjà proposée mais envoyez quand même votre formulaire à 

[email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:n61aq1s9]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:n61aq1s9]

----------


## Paskaljevic

Wendy va être stérilisée dans peu de temps.

Si vous souhaitez la prendre en FA, il faut envoyer un MP à Bagatelle ou Corinne91. Merci pour elle   :amour3:

----------


## Paskaljevic

> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/3459/kukicheztanja1.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Les muscles de son train-arrière sont atrophiés     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelqu'un aurait envie de prendre chez lui (chez elle) ce gentil Kuki ? C'est un amour de chien   :amour:

----------


## chupachup

Kuky est trooooop beau   :amour: 
J'adore ce type de chien, vite une famille pour lui   :amour3:

----------


## lakota03

> Wendy va être stérilisée dans peu de temps.
> 
> Si vous souhaitez la prendre en FA, il faut envoyer un MP à Bagatelle ou Corinne91. Merci pour elle   :amour3:


pour toute demande de fa ou d'adoption,merci de copier/coller le formulaire dans le lien ci dessous et de le renvoyer a [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:1tn4ryre]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:1tn4ryre]




http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... devenir-fa

----------


## begum

c fait!

----------


## begum

c fait!

----------


## Paskaljevic

Super !!! Wendy est vraiment une petite chienne craquante et gaie   :amour:

----------


## sylvie 62

avez vs des nouvelles de la dogue allemand???? merci

----------


## lakota03

tina est chez un monsieur qui a aidé au refuge,ses chiens sont en bon état,il manque la stérilisation....

il n'y a plus de chats a backa toppola,le dernier a été évacué hier,tous a l'abri ,chez de tres bonnes personnes ,mukitza a laissé des croquettes,paniers ,pipettes....

----------


## inachi

> tina est chez un monsieur qui a aidé au refuge,ses chiens sont en bon état,il manque la stérilisation....
> 
> il n'y a plus de chats a backa toppola,le dernier a été évacué hier,tous a l'abri ,chez de tres bonnes personnes ,mukitza a laissé des croquettes,paniers ,pipettes....


  :Embarrassment: k:   ::   :Embarrassment: k:   ::   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## minou89

Bonjour à tous. J'ai découvert ce post il y a peu de temps. Je suis hantée par toutes ces images terribles. Je vois que dans de nombreux pays, les hommes rivalisent de barbarie. Je pense notamment à l'Espagne. J'ai des moyens plus que rikikis mais je vous fais parvenir un chèque de 50 euros ou plus. Avez vous des nouvelles de l'autre refuge ?

----------

merci pour votre aide minou89! de quel autre refuge voulez vous parler?

----------


## le gall

Tina , la dogue allemand, est-elle adoptée par le monsieur chez qui elle est ?
Si non, est-il possible d'avoir d'autres renseignements sur elle et d'autres photos ?
Merci

----------


## minou89

> merci pour votre aide minou89! de quel autre refuge voulez vous parler?


Oui pardon, l'autre refuge qui est pire. Je ne sais pas le nom. J'ai vu ça hier soir. Peut être est -ce une erreur de ma part. J'espère

----------


## BBJPDS

:hein:  Tu veux parler de Becej peut-être (lien du post dans ma signature, en dessous, dernière ligne. Il suffit de cliquer dessus... :bienvenue:  )

----------


## minou89

Ah, j'ai du confondre avec une page plus ancienne! La nulle!!    ::    Par contre ton avatar ressemble à ma Princesse!!! C'est une vraie boule de poils, légère comme une plume.

----------


## capucine2345

Les loulous arrivent aujourd'hui, voici le lien vers leur voyage, hélàs pas que des bonnes nouvelles pour l'instant, mais je veux y croire et veux que cette semaine si difficile ne se termine que par du positif    ::    pour Corinne, pour les autres personnes qui ont fait le voyage, pour les autres qui oeuvrent là bas en Serbie, pays si dure pour y faire de la P.A, pour les loulous qui ont la chance d'arriver et surtout pour ceux qui sont restés mais qui auront j'espère la chance de faire partis du prochain voyage   :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## capucine2345

OH LA LA LA q'elle gourde   :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
Voici le bon lien    :Embarrassment: k: 

On va mettre ça sous le coup de l'émotion   :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... 2011#74429

----------


## liszt

Pourriez-vous me donner quelques informations sur Kuki (âge, caractère, type de handicap définitif ou provisoire). Je pourrais éventuellement faire quelque chose pour lui.

----------


## chupachup

Olalale le stress... Enorme pensée à Corinne qui doit se faire un sang d'encre, et pourvu que tout finisse bien   :amour:

----------


## tipie59

des nouvelles?  :hein2:

----------


## kitchoupi

> des nouvelles?  :hein2:


Tout est dans le lien mis quelques messages plus haut sur Mukitza.

Il faut laisser un peu de temps à l'équipe qui a été là-bas pour se remettre et se reposer, je pense que le séjour a été très, très éprouvant.

----------


## momo

Petit rappel : Kassie peu après son arrivée au refuge de Katya..








.Kassie et Blues au départ des Molières,



.

----------


## momo

Message de Corinne aujourd hui à 16h25 concernant CIPRIAN:


Shadow a appelé le monsieur d'Autriche ce matin ; il a dis que Ciprian était toujours vers chez lui, il la même' vu jouer avec les chiens de sa voisine !
Il le nourrit aussi et fera tout son possible pour essayer de le récupérer, ce qu'il ne peux pas faire c'est le garder même qq jours car il a un chien peu sociable, donc il faut que l'on anticipe sa récupération ( pension de proximité ? ) pour être réactifs si Cipian acepte de se laisser attraper.

On croise donc les doigts !!! 
Mais on est déjà rassurées par rapport à dimanche.....

----------


## kitchoupi

:etonne2:  Magnifique métamorphose!    ::

----------


## lakota03

wendy est réservée en fa par begum

----------


## begum

Oui, plus si affinités!

----------


## begum

Oups, je voulais dire  que ça pourrait se finir par une adoption

----------


## lakota03

poisse ,je vais encore perdre une fa?  :fou:

----------


## redcocce

Bravo encore pour ce nouveau sauvetage...
Je poste 50,00 euros pour ma filleule Peggy.....  :bisous3:

----------


## kitchoupi

> Oups, je voulais dire  que ça pourrait se finir par une adoption


Moi en tout cas j'avais bien compris...
Ce serait super pour la demoiselle toute jolie   :amour:   ::

----------


## FDP

Bonjour. Je découvre mais je ne me sens pas la force de découvrir tout... Je vous envoie un chèque de 50 . Pouvez-vous me dire qui est le chien complètement à gauche de votre bannière et quelle est sa situation. Son regard ...    ::   ::   ::

----------


## kitchoupi

> Bonjour. Je découvre mais je ne me sens pas la force de découvrir tout... Je vous envoie un chèque de 50 . Pouvez-vous me dire qui est le chien complètement à gauche de votre bannière et quelle est sa situation. Son regard ...


Bonjour,

   Merci beaucoup pour votre générosité   :amour: 

   Je comprends que vous n'ayez pas le courage de trop "plonger" dans cette misère qui laisse inévitablement des traces.

   Je ne peux pas vous dire quel est le chien à gauche de la bannière, mais Bagatelle, Nelly ou Réa, d'autres aussi, le pourront. Si vous voulez bien attendre qu'elles passent par le poste, elles vous diront. Sinon vous pouvez aussi leur envoyer votre demande en MP, ce qui sera plus rapide.

 :merci:

----------


## christelle07

FDP vous pouvez voir le loulou en photo sur la page 22 du post

----------


## FDP

Merci de m'avoir répondu si vite. Il s'agit donc de Branco ou Cumin.  Ils sont tous tellement pitoyables    ::   Je vais lire depuis le début pour ne pas vous poser de questions inutiles. Bon courage et bravo.

----------


## FDP

Et bien voilà, je n'ai pas levé le nez de ce post depuis tout à l'heure. J'ai tout lu depuis le début et c'est ce qu'il faut faire ;  si on prend en cours impossible de comprendre cette incroyable histoire. Touchée par votre appel, j'ai envoyé un chèque ce soir mais maintenant que j'ai vu tous ces pauvres chiens, que j'ai suivi le travail colossal que vous faites - *VOUS ETES FORMIDABLES* - j'ai bien l'intention de continuer à vous soutenir. Merci pour votre courage, votre persévérance. Des gens comme vous, respect !
Appel à tous : envoyez un peu d' argent, il n'y a pas de don qui ne vaille la peine d'être fait : 5 euros + 5 euros + 5 euros......... et si on peut faire un peu ou beaucoup plus surtout ne pas se retenir.... Mes meilleurs sentiments à cette très belle équipe.    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

PS : et ne pas lâcher 30 millions d'Amis pour qu'ils fassent connaître au plus grand nombre. Merci.

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

courrageuse FDP plus de 3h en pleine nuit a lire se poste....
Moi j'ai mis 3 jours a le lire   :lol2: 
N'oubliez pas nos petit il ont besoin de vous je ne peux malheureusement pas aider se mois ci ni le mois prochain mais après sa oui je pourrais donnée un coups de mains

----------


## Paskaljevic

> Pourriez-vous me donner quelques informations sur Kuki (âge, caractère, type de handicap définitif ou provisoire). Je pourrais éventuellement faire quelque chose pour lui.


Bonjour Lizst,
Kuki est plutôt jeune, environ 2 ans et demi - 3 ans.
C'est un gentil chien pas agressif du tout    :amour3: 

Il fait 10 kilos. Son handicape est définitif    ::  
Pour l'instant, il est incontinent. Est-ce que c'est définitif ? On verra avec le temps...

Je lui ai commandé un chariot à Bruxelles, là où la Fondation Bardot commande les siens.
Je viens de le recevoir et Kuki va enfin pouvoir l'essayer et recommencer à se promener.

C'est un petit chien très attachant et qui a envie de vivre  :amour: 

Celles et ceux qui souhaitent m'aider à payer son chariot peuvent envoyer un don à MUKITZA - 11 route de Limours - 91470 Les Molières
en spécifiant que c'est pour le chariot de Kuki. Merci d'avance !

----------


## capucine2345

Aidez MUKITZA    ::  
Adoptez des Serbes    ::  
J'ai accueillie ( dimanche dernier ) 2 louloutes, 2 soeurs inséprables ...... malgré les yeux noirs de MR    ::   ::   ::  
elles ont en moins d'un heure réussi l'exploit de charmer tout le monde    :Embarrassment: k:   et à l'heure qu'il est doivent partager le fauteuil avec papa   :amour4: 
elles sont sociables, chiens, chats, poules, lapin ............... propres et non destructrices   :hein:  :hein:  :hein:   que demander de plus    ::   ::   ::  

SAUTEZ LE PAS , ce n'est que du bonheur    ::   ::   ::   ::   et ne suis pas la seule à témoigner ainsi    ::   ::   ::  

MERCI à toute l'équipe de MUKITZA ici et là bas   :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence:

----------


## tresgos

j envoie un don pour le chariot du petit
longue vie a toi tu vas pouvoir être libre  fiston   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci Tresgos   :bisous2: 

Vous pouvez m'envoyer votre nom en MP et la somme que vous souhaitez envoyer pour le chariot de Kuki ?
Ca nous permet de ne pas faire d'erreur dans les reversements des dons envoyés à MUKITZA.

Et n'oubliez pas de spécifier que c'est "pour le chariot de Kuki"    ::  

Je mettrai des photos de lui avec son chariot, dans le courant de la semaine prochaine    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fabienne h

Je vous fais parvenir également pour Kuki un CHQ de 100 Euros, Kuki que je m'étais proposée de parrainer. Je pense à lui.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci beaucoup Fabienne   :amour3: 

Je vais aller le voir aujourd'hui ou demain pour lui faire essayer son chariot sur mesures. J'ai hâte de le voir enfin bouger sans se traîner au sol...

 :bisous2:

----------


## kitchoupi

> Merci beaucoup Fabienne   :amour3: 
> 
> Je vais aller le voir aujourd'hui ou demain pour lui faire essayer son chariot sur mesures. J'ai hâte de le voir enfin bouger sans se traîner au sol...
> 
>  :bisous2:


  ::   Si seulement je pouvais ne plus bosser et rester à la maison...   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Kuki allait plutôt bien ce matin, la vétérinaire chez laquelle il était en pension lui avait sa toilette.
Elle attendait que j'arrive avec son chariot. Elle était sortie une petite heure pour allez manger et quand elle revenue, elle a trouvé Kuki, allongé sur le sol. Il était mort... Elle m'a appelée, en pleurs. Apparemment son coeur a lâché...

Je pleure en écrivant ce message. Je me réjouissais de le revoir et de lui installer son si beau chariot fait à ses mesures...

C'était un chien si mignon, si sympathique...

Quoi vous dire de plus ? Son chariot est là, à côté de moi...

Je ne sais pas quoi en faire...

Il y a autre chien qui a besoin d'un chariot et qui fait sensiblement la même taille de Kuki.
Je vais voir si ce chariot lui conviendrait.

Voici des photos de lui. Il s'appelle Gary. 



Il a eu les pattes amputées suite à une gangrène. 


Il a été trouvé dans la rue, avec les pattes déjà infectées et gangrénées. 
Il a été opéré deux fois et maintenant il va bien.

Si les personnes qui ont très gentiment fait un don pour le chariot de Kuki acceptent, je peux proposer son chariot pour Gary.
Sinon, je rembourserai les dons.

Fabienne, si vous avez déjà envoyé votre chèque de dons pour la pension de Kuki, MUKITZA va vous le retourner.

Nous avons fait tout ce que nous pu pour lui; mais ça n'a pas suffit... Est-ce que s'il avait pu recevoir son chariot avant, ça aurait changer quelque chose ? Je ne sais pas...

Repose en paix, gentil Kuki    ::

----------


## inachi

::   ::   ::   Repose en paix Kuki

vraiment désolée pour les personnes qui s'étaient attachées à ce brave toutou, ce doit être très dur pour vous   :amour:

----------


## Eileen69

C'est trop triste, pauvre petit coeur, il était si mignon, il allait enfin être autonome...   ::  

J'ai beaucoup de peine pour cette petite vie éteinte et pour vous Christine, nous savons tous que vous y étiez très attachée et vous êtes beaucoup investie pour qu'il ait une belle vie. 

Ce sont de ces nouvelles qui découragent. Face à cela, on est tellement impuissants.

RIP petit ange, on ne t'oubliera pas.    :mouchoir:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je lui avais fait faire ce chariot, avec les boudins bleus qui donnent plus de confort, et les petits chaussons pour maintenir ses pattes-arrière en suspension. 



Il restait seulement à régler la hauteur des roues à l'aide d'une petite clé.
Il n'aura même pas eu la chance de l'essayer son beau chariot...

----------


## Flo13

J'étais toute contente d'avoir des nouvelles de Kuki avec son chariot, et au lieu de ça...... quelle terrible surprise    ::  
Adieu pauvre petit    ::

----------


## minou89

C'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que je découvre cette dure nouvelle. Si proche du bonheur! C'est très et trop souvent le cas. Il m'est arrivé presque la même chose cette semaine. Je devais adopter 2 galgos arrivés d'Espagne, un aveugle et l'autre amputé en urgence. L'amputation était infectée, alors par prudence le vétérinaire français l'a réopéré, pour retirer l'omoplate. Et il ne s'est pas réveillé. Peut être une négligence?
Alors je pense à tous ceux qui ont oeuvré pour ce petit coeur adorable. Si un autre petit malheureux peut profiter du chariot, tant mieux. Encore bon courage. Et comme promis, dès que je peux, je vous fais parvenir un chèque.

----------


## bagatelle

Oh Christine.... je ne connaissais pas Kuki mais je pleure avec toi.  Je t'embrasse bien fort    ::

----------


## Eileen69

Je vous envoie 30 pour participer à l'achat du chariot. J'espère de tout coeur qu'il profitera à Gary. Je suis sûre que c'est ce qu'aurait voulu Kuki, qu'un de ses petits compagnons d'infortune en profite à sa place, vu que lui ne le peut plus.  

C'est un chouette petit père, Gary, lui aussi mérite sa chance   :amour:

----------


## kitchoupi

> Oh Christine.... je ne connaissais pas Kuki mais je pleure avec toi.  Je t'embrasse bien fort


Pareil, nous attendions de bonnes nouvelles, je pense que toi aussi Christine, t'attendais à passer un bon moment et te réjouissais de le voir enfin courir...C'est d'une infinie tristesse.

Je pense aussi que Kuki aurait aimé que son chariot vienne aider un petit copain dans la détresse. Combien manque t-il pour le payer?

Kuki, tu as quitté ce monde affreux pour un monde meilleur, je veux croire à ça. Je veux croire que tu courres enfin avec des potes. Quelle injustice tout ça.

Je veux remercier tout ceux, comme toi Christine, qui ont fait qu'il a été entouré d'amour avant de mourir, et qu'il a connu la douceur des câlins.

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est très dur de penser à lui, je n'arrive pas à retenir mes larmes...

C'était vraiment un chien très mignon et sympathique...

J'ai payé son chariot 290 euros + 30 euros de frais d'envoi express de Bruxelles à Paris.

Pour l'instant, j'ai reçu 2 x 50 euros + 60 euros pour son chariot.   :bisous2: 

Je ne t'oublierai pas gentil Kuki   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici un des 3 chiens avec Gary qui a besoin d'un chariot.

Il s'appelle Fjumem, il a 6 mois et fait 17 kilos.

Cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous et vous pourrez voir comment, malgré son handicape, il s'amuse avec ses congénères   :amour3: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wtgLc7TMtE

C'est un chien très gai et communicatif. Il lui faudrait aussi un chariot et surtout, une famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA  ::   ::   ::  



 :kao3:

----------


## fabienne h

C'est une très mauvaise nouvelle, il devait être épuisé, son corps et son âme avaient certainement beaucoup supporté. 
Quelle vie de m...
Mais bon, les autres sont là.
Pour le CHQ, gardez le, apparemment GARY en aura peut être besoin ou alors utilisez le pour Backa Topola, ce n'est plus le problème.
On était si prêts. C'est vraiment pas juste.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Oui, on était tout près... J'étais tellement heureuse d'avoir pu ramener le chariot avec moi...

Je n'arrive toujours pas à réaliser qu'il n'est plus là...

La seule chose qui me console, c'est qu'il a été entouré et soigné par une vétérinaire qui chaque jours lui faisait sa toilette, s'occupait de lui du mieux possible. Hier et ce matin il a passé du tant dans la cour de la clinique pour profiter des premiers rayons de soleil du printemps.

Et cet après-midi, son organisme, d'un seul coup, a lâché... 

Merci Fabienne d'offrir votre don à Gary ou à un autre chien dans le besoin. Je voudrais aussi faire faire un chariot pour Fjumen. Votre don sera bien utilisé, ne vous inquiétez pas.

----------


## chupachup

Ah mince Kuki !!    ::   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
Pfff la vie est si injuste... Pauvre bonhomme, même pas eu le temps de connaitre le bonheur...
Trop triste...

----------


## Youki

Repose en paix petit Kuki   ::   ... Là-haut, une vie meilleure t'attend  :amour:

----------


## Capucin

Pouvez-vous me dire si ces 2 photos correspondent à la mme petite chienne ? Est-elle en FA ? Adoptée ?? Elle a un regard bouleversant... les autres aussi, bien sûr, mais elle, elle m'interpelle !   ::

----------


## momo

Les deux photos sont bien de la meme petite puce   ::   ::   ::  
Voici son post sur Mukitza:
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... atya#76003

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est effectivement la même mamie. 

Sur la 1ère photo, elle est au refuge de Backa Topola.
Sur la 2ème photo, elle est au refuge de Katya, en pension après aboir été évacuée de Backa Topola par l'équipe de Mukitza.

Elle s'appelle Mindy et elle est réservée à l'adoption par une famille Alsacienne    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## bagatelle

Merci à tous de votre soutien pour le refuge de Backa.

Nous avons à nouveau évacué des chiens lors de notre voyage d'avril et le travail qui reste à accomplir sur place est monumental.

Nous allons tenter d'évacuer un maximum de chiens (ils sont encore 300 sur place) en un minimum de temps car dans quelques mois le refuge de Backa n'existera probablement plus.

Les pensions nous coûtent cher, de 35 à 70 euros par mois par chien    ::  
Et nous avons placé beaucoup de chiens en situation d'urgence dans les pensions de Katya, de Desa, de Bella, Christine pourra peut être nous préciser leur nombre exact.

Nous avons plus que jamais besoin de votre soutien pour faire face à ces dépenses.

La majorité des chiens placés en pension n'ont toujours pas de famille pour les accueillir, et nous ne pouvons reculer les murs des pensions, ni des refuges qui accueillent nos urgences sur place.

Vous pouvez nous aider, soit en adoptant l'un de nos protégés, soit en les parrainant.

Voiçi quelques uns de nos toutous évacués de Backa, ils peuvent être adoptés ou accueillis, ou parrainés   :amour: 

Si vous avez le coup de coeur pour l'un d'eux, des informations complémentaires vous seront données de suite.

Merci du fond du coeur à tous...

SHIVA



LILA



BALOU



CAMILLE



ESCALIBUR



SHERLOCK



LUNE



NESSA



LIVIA



MOUDY



MILENA



SUZIE et KINY



TORA



EMILE



PASTILLE



LILI



DONA



PENNY

----------


## Paskaljevic

Il y a 42 chiens en pension chez Katya et 20 chiens (dont 6 chiots) en pension chez Désa !!!

Ca fait effectivement beaucoup de frais... Et ils attendent presque tous une famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA.

Merci de vous mobiliser pour eux avant la fermeture du refuge dans quelques mois    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Annyelysiane

Bonjour,

j'aurais besoin de précisions en particulier pour :

CAMILLE (femelle????), MILENA et LILY et les 2 bébés SUZIE et KINY;

 :merci:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Gary est un gentil chien, pas agressif du tout et qui est OK avec ses congénères.

Il n'est pas vieux; mais je ne connais pas son âge. Je vais demander au vétérinaire qui l'a opéré. Je vous tiens au courant très vite !

----------


## bagatelle

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'aurais besoin de précisions en particulier pour :
> 
> CAMILLE (femelle????), MILENA et LILY et les 2 bébés SUZIE et KINY;
> 
>  :merci:


Camille est une gold retriever femelle âgée de 5 ans environ.
Elle a été évacuée avec son chiot (BALOU) en pension chez Desa lors du voyage d'avril.
Elle souffre de démodécie.
Chienne adorable et calme, elle allaitait même les autres chiots...

Milena est la maman de Suzie et Kiny. Elle est de petite taille. Pas d'autres informations, Christine pourra peut être nous en donner par la suite..

----------


## capucine2345

::    Malheureusement je ne peux plus accueillir de loulous actuellement ( 7 + 1FA définitive ) mais viennent d'arriver SAMBA et SALSA de BACKA TOPOLA ( en passant chez KATYA    :reverence:   ::   )

Je ne peux que vous encouragez à adopter ces chiens, bien souvent cassés par leur vécu mais d'une gentillesse extrème et qui sont à l'écoute de leur nouveau maitre à qui ils vouent un amour indéfini    ::   ::  
Lisez les nombreux témoignages qui ne parlent que de leurs capacités d'adaptation, leur sociabilité, leur douceur, leur AMOUR  .......

*AIDEZ LES ils le méritent tellement  * 

Pauvre tit KUKI    ::    n'aura pas eu cette chance, n'anbandonnons pas les autres    ::

----------


## Annyelysiane

:Embarrassment: k:  :merci:   pour la réponse.

J'attendrais alors des précisions pour celles que j'ai cité comme Miléna par exemple.

La petite Lily (ou Lili) grise , parmi les dernières     :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   sais tu son âge et sa taille à peu près?

Je cherche aussi des fa autour de moi, mais ce ne pourrait pas être pour de moyens ou grands  :bulldog:   :Embarrassment: ops2:  Conditions d'accueil obliges.

je fais au mieux.

----------


## bagatelle

Lili est une adorable petite crevette de deux mois. Elle a été évacuée chez Desa lors de notre dernier voyage. Elle devrait être de taille moyenne au vu des papattes.
Bouille à faire fondre les plus endurçis et machine à bisous.

----------


## tipie59

quelle misere pour tous ces pauvres chiens!!!   ::  
je me suis proposée comme FA.
j'ai rempli le questionnaire, et j'ai eu un entretien téléphonique à la fin de notre conversation, je devais avoir quelqu'un qui passerait chez moi. ............... j'attends toujours.
on m'avait proposé un chien qui est allé dans une autre fa et on ne m'a plus recontacté.
est ce par ce que j'ai un male non castré???   ::  
est ce un oublie????  :hein: 
mais peut-etre est ce par ce que personne ne me connait?????  :hein2: 
ou peut-etre ????
je suis déçu!

----------


## linda014

Donc il faut tirer de là les 300 chiens en quelques mois c'est bien ça ? FA, adoptions ou possibilité d'accueil en structures ?

Je reviens sur cette petite chienne qui à priori n'est pas sortie. Est-ce qu'il est possible d'en savoir un peu plus sur elle ? Sa taille, son âge, son caractére, etc éventuellement d'autres petites photos ... Est-ce que je peux diffuser pour elle sur notre site normand ??

----------


## bagatelle

> quelle misere pour tous ces pauvres chiens!!!   
> je me suis proposée comme FA.
> j'ai rempli le questionnaire, et j'ai eu un entretien téléphonique à la fin de notre conversation, je devais avoir quelqu'un qui passerait chez moi. ............... j'attends toujours.
> on m'avait proposé un chien qui est allé dans une autre fa et on ne m'a plus recontacté.
> est ce par ce que j'ai un male non castré???   
> est ce un oublie????  :hein: 
> mais peut-etre est ce par ce que personne ne me connait?????  :hein2: 
> ou peut-etre ????
> je suis déçu!


Nous avons été débordés ces derniers temps, surtout depuis notre retour de Serbie.
Plusieurs visites sont en attente, tu en fais probablement partie.
Je transmets en copie ton intervention à la responsable des placements de suite.
Merci de te soucier de nos protégés    ::

----------


## bagatelle

> Donc il faut tirer de là les 300 chiens en quelques mois c'est bien ça ? FA, adoptions ou possibilité d'accueil en structures ?
> 
> Je reviens sur cette petite chienne qui à priori n'est pas sortie. Est-ce qu'il est possible d'en savoir un peu plus sur elle ? Sa taille, son âge, son caractére, etc éventuellement d'autres petites photos ... Est-ce que je peux diffuser pour elle sur notre site normand ??


 n

Il faudrait en faire sortir au minimum 30 tous les deux trois mois si nous voulons éviter qu'ils ne soient transférés n'importe où en Serbie dans d'autres refuges (mouroirs parfois..)

La petite chienne dont tu parles n'a pas de post ni de nom    ::   , elle vit dans cour centrale.
Elle est ok chiens, chats, humains, enfants car elle s'y trouvait du temps d'Etela.
D'après moi elle devrait avoir 6 à 8 ans.
Grâce à toi, elle va sortir de l'ombre, nous allons l'appeler Mali et lui faire un post sur Mukitza.
Tu peux diffuser pour elle en spécifiant bien qu'elle est adoptable sous association Mukitza.
Contact : [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:2eaznrih]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:2eaznrih]

----------


## florannie

Etant peu douée en informatique, c LINDA14qui avait transcris la photo de la petite mignonne( comme l' avait baptisé REA).

POURRAIS JE En savoir un peu plus sur cette puce qui m' a beaucoup touché: age, caractère, entente avec les femelles etc...


Si une fa était trouvé pourrait elle etre rapatriée?



MERCI pour votre réponse.

----------


## bagatelle

Tu parles bien de Mali ?   :hein:

----------


## lakota03

> quelle misere pour tous ces pauvres chiens!!!   
> je me suis proposée comme FA.
> j'ai rempli le questionnaire, et j'ai eu un entretien téléphonique à la fin de notre conversation, je devais avoir quelqu'un qui passerait chez moi. ............... j'attends toujours.
> on m'avait proposé un chien qui est allé dans une autre fa et on ne m'a plus recontacté.
> est ce par ce que j'ai un male non castré???   
> est ce un oublie????  :hein: 
> mais peut-etre est ce par ce que personne ne me connait?????  :hein2: 
> ou peut-etre ????
> je suis déçu!



c ben moi qui t'ai appelé ,et j'ai demandé des le lendemain une prévisite a un de mes contacts.la personne m'a annoncé au bout de 15 jours qu'elle n'arrivait pas a te joindre ,et qu'elle allait s'en occuper(ayant des problèmes de santé ,je n'ai pas voulu la "brusquer").je lui ai fait le "rappel ,il y a un mois ,elle m'a répondu qu'elle avait chargé quelqu'un de confiance de te rendre visite....bagatelle m'a avertis de ton message ,j'ai donc appelé mon contact....je dois avouer qu'elles n'ont strictement rien FOUTU!!!!!!donc ,je viens de perdre mon contact,mais ça ,je n'en ai pas chagrin,et je dois te demander de me re renvoyer le questionnaire fa,vu qu'abrutie que je suis je lui avais transmis ,et que mon ordi ayant buggé mes fichiers se sont envolés . désolée de tout ça ,tu as bien fait de nous rappeler a l'ordre .

----------


## linda014

> La petite chienne dont tu parles n'a pas de post ni de nom  , elle vit dans cour centrale.
> Elle est ok chiens, chats, humains, enfants car elle s'y trouvait du temps d'Etela.
> D'après moi elle devrait avoir 6 à 8 ans.
> Grâce à toi, elle va sortir de l'ombre, nous allons l'appeler Mali et lui faire un post sur Mukitza.
> Tu peux diffuser pour elle en spécifiant bien qu'elle est adoptable sous association Mukitza.
> Contact : [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:39whwsoy]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:39whwsoy]


 :merci:  :merci:   pour elle Bagatelle !!!

MALI   :amour:   pourvu que l'on puisse la sortir de là le plus tôt possible ... Elle a l'air résignée au possible ... 

Pourras tu me donner le lien de son post stp ? Je vais m'inscrire dés que j'ai 5 minutes sur le site de Mukitza

----------


## tipie59

personne n'a essayé de me contacter.  :non:   je travaille à la maison et je suis bien placée pour le savoir.
en tout cas, ta réponse me rassure (un peu). et je vais re-remplir le formulaire.

----------


## bagatelle

Le lien pour Mali sur Mukitza : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=mali

----------


## lakota03

> personne n'a essayé de me contacter.  :non:   je travaille à la maison et je suis bien placée pour le savoir.
> en tout cas, ta réponse me rassure (un peu). et je vais re-remplir le formulaire.


bien reçu ,je remet la procédure en route ,et la surveille  merci tipi

----------


## linda014

> Le lien pour Mali sur Mukitza : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=mali


Merci pour le lien de la louloute    :Embarrassment: k: 

Elle fait quelle taille environ ? Taille cocker ? Epagneul ?

----------


## bagatelle

Mali est réservée, elle partira dans une super famille d'accueil   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Bonjour Labra,
Il n'a pas encore son post sur MUKITZA; mais nous allons nous en occuper dans la journée.

Je dois partir à la pension de Désa pour faire des photos des chiens évacués chez elle tout récemment.
Je m'occuperai de Gary à mon retour.

Merci de vouloir le prendre en FA  ::

----------


## christelle07

Florannie voulait avoir des infos (si je ne me trompe pas) sur la petite chienne dont la photo est sur ce lien  (désolée je ne sais pas mettre de photo) et que Rréa a surnommée  "petite mignonne"
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 1547_n.jpg

----------


## bagatelle

> Est ce que Gary (page 28) a un post sur le forum Mukitza ?
> Ou trouve t-on les formulaires?
> Merci.


Le formulaire de candidature (copier, coller, remplir, envoyer) est à renvoyer à [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:2utdodik]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:2utdodik]
Merci pour le loulou   :amour: 
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... tion-et-fa

----------


## bagatelle

> Florannie voulait avoir des infos (si je ne me trompe pas) sur la petite chienne dont la photo est sur ce lien  (désolée je ne sais pas mettre de photo) et que Rréa a surnommée  "petite mignonne"
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 1547_n.jpg


Nous sommes en contact avec Florannie par mp  ::

----------


## christelle07

Alors on croise les doigts pour que la "petite mignonne" trouve vite SA famille

----------


## linda014

> Mali est réservée, elle partira dans une super famille d'accueil   :amour:


C'est pas vrai    ::   ::   ::    Ici en France ou en Serbie ? Elle va sortir bientôt ?

Je me suis inscrite hier sur Mukitza pour suivre le post de la miss, j'attends qu'on m'active    ::

----------


## bagatelle

Mali serait peut être un mâle, nous nous renseignons   :shock:

----------


## poussy41

::   plein de câlins aux loulous de Backa Topola    ::  

j'ai envoyé un chèque de 100 e le 7 avril dans la même enveloppe qu'un chèque pour Becej, j'espère que vous les avez reçus, à ce jour ils n'ont pas été encaissés. Merci de vous renseigner;

bravo pour votre action      ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je suis allée ce matin à la pension de Désa avec le vétérinaire pour micropucer et vacciner les chiens de Backa Topola évacués récemment.

Ils ont aussi reçu les traitement dont ils avaient besoin, surtout contre la démodécie.

On leur a mis à tous un collier Préventef contre les tiques et les puces.

J'ai fait des photos que je vais très vite mettre sur ce post  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Eileen69

Merci Christine pour ce travail énorme que vous abattez, toujours avec bonne humeur et persévérance. ça force l'admiration.   :amour:

----------


## chupachup

Poussy41, ton chèque pour Becej est bien arrivé car Corinne me l'a dit. Donc je suppose que celui pour Backa aussi    :Embarrassment: k: 
C'est formidable tous ces gens qui aident, qui accueillent...   ::

----------


## bagatelle

> Merci Christine pour ce travail énorme que vous abattez, toujours avec bonne humeur et persévérance. ça force l'admiration.   :amour:


+ 1   :amour:

----------


## linda014

> Mali serait peut être un mâle, nous nous renseignons   :shock:


Ah c'est curieux ça car on l'impression que c'est une chienne qui vient d'avoir une portée (ventre qui pendouille) ... bah sinon ce sera un p'tit Malo    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Ce matin, Camille a reçu son traitement contre la démodécie ainsi qu'un collier contre les tiques et les puces.

A part ça, elle va bien ! C'est une chienne gaie et pleine de vie. Elle est intelligente !

D'après le véto, elle a environ 4 ans.





 ::   :amour:   ::  


La petite MIMI a aussi reçu son traitement contre la démodécie et a été vaccinée contre les maladies infectieuses.

Elle a 2 mois 1/2 - 3 mois.

IMG]http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/8473/mimietla3filledetora.jpg[/IMG]





La voici avec sa maman, la petite TORA    ::  



 ::   :amour:   ::  

LILI est une adorable louloute d'environ 3 mois qui a aussi été vaccinée ce matin    :Embarrassment: k: 





 ::   :amour:   ::  


MEILI aussi est toute jeune et a été vaccinée ce matin    :Embarrassment: k: 



 ::   :amour:   ::  


Les photos d'autres loulous suivent    ::

----------


## Flo13

Post ouvert pour la petite Lili, sur la demande de sabine74:
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323405-li ... 11#7171376

----------


## kitchoupi

> Post ouvert pour la petite Lili, sur la demande de sabine74:
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323405-li ... 11#7171376


Un poste pour Mimi aussi?   :amour3: 
Flo, c'est toi qui les fais?

----------


## kitchoupi

> Envoyé par Flo13
> 
> Post ouvert pour la petite Lili, sur la demande de sabine74:
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323405-li ... 11#7171376
> 
> 
> Un poste pour Mimi aussi?   :amour3: 
> Flo, c'est toi qui les fais?


Pardon Flo, je viens d'aller voir, c'est bien toi qui les fais!    :Embarrassment: k: 

C'est super bien fait! 
 :merci: 

Donc je sais pas...Si tu veux, si tu peux faire un poste pour Mimi aussi...   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

N° puce de Lili : 688050000531268

et N° puce de Mimi : 688052000000192

Vite une famille adoptive pour ces deux adorables louloutes    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

N° de puce pour la petite Meili, si quelqu'un veut bien lui faire un post : 688050000501180

----------


## Flo13

Post pour MIMI:
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323416-mi ... st#7171887

J'ai ouvert le post dans la rubrique "chiot à l'adoption, taille moyenne", mais je vous laisse le déplacer si besoin est,
et surtout je laisse les personnes qui connaissent Mimi et le fonctionnement de l'association Mukitza venir en parler sur son post. 
Par exemple je ne sais pas si elle est à Backa Topola ou si elle a été déplacée avec sa maman, ni sa taille adulte. Merci.

Je vais rajouter le numéro d'identification.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Mimi est en pension chez Désa, avec sa maman Tara.

Les photos sont un peu trompeuses, elle ne sera pas de taille moyenne. Elle sera plus petite    ::

----------


## Flo13

Post pour MEILI: 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323420-me ... ge#7171988

Comme pour Mimi, je ne sais rien de cette chienne et ne peux donc pas personnaliser son post.
N'hésitez pas à le rendre vivant.   :jap:

----------


## Corinne91

Voici ci après ( et je m'excuse pour le retard à vous les communiquer ) la liste des dons parvenus pour les chiens du refuge de Backa Topola depuis notre voyage en Serbie :

Cookies : 30 euros
Claire A.F. : 34 euros
Marie H : 35 euros
Martine R. : 100 euros
Jeanne L. : 200 euros
Kitchoupi : 80 euros
Audrey G. : 40 euros
Chrystelle R. : 20 euros
Bernadette W. : 200 euros
Jean Luc W : 300 euros
Mouninox : 70 euros
Nadine F : 100 euros
Litz : 200 euros
Paskale : 20 euros
Philippe L. : 20 euros
Shadow : 70 euros
Noonook : 30 euros
Michel Rubis : 70 euros

Total : 1 619 euros

Merci infiniment à tous et à toutes de continuer à nous accompagner dans ce sauvetage... 

.

----------


## bagatelle

> plein de câlins aux loulous de Backa Topola    
> 
> j'ai envoyé un chèque de 100 e le 7 avril dans la même enveloppe qu'un chèque pour Becej, j'espère que vous les avez reçus, à ce jour ils n'ont pas été encaissés. Merci de vous renseigner;
> 
> bravo pour votre action


mp poussy

----------


## Paskaljevic

CINDY est une toute jeune chienne d'1 an qui a été trouvée dans la rue avec une patte avant blessée et gangrénée    ::  

Elle a été amenée chez un vétérinaire par une dame qui a payé son opération et ensuite sa stérilisation.

Mais cette dame ne pouvait pas la prendre chez elle, alors Cindy devait retourner dans la rue, avec seulement 3 pattes    ::  

On m'a donc appelée en urgence pour me demander si je pouvais la prendre en charge.
Je suis allée la récupérer à la clinique vétérinaire hier matin et je l'ai amenée en pension chez Désa.

Cindy est une très gentille chienne qui fait 13-14 kilos. Elle est gaie et caline.

Elle se débrouille très bien sur ses 3 pattes !

Puce N° 688052000001467

Sa pension coûte 70 euros par mois. 
Si quelqu'un a envie de la parrainer, il suffit de m'envoyer un MP ainsi qu'un don à l'association MUKITZA en spécifiant : 
"pour Cindy, chienne à 3 pattes".

Et merci de parler autour de vous pour qu'on puisse lui trouver une famille adoptive   ::  







 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je viens de créer un post pour Cindy : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323444-ci ... le#7172650

Merci de penser à elle pour un parrainage, une adoption ou, à défaut, une FA  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BBJPDS

> _Kuki allait plutôt bien ce matin, la vétérinaire chez laquelle il était en pension lui avait sa toilette.
> Elle attendait que j'arrive avec son chariot. Elle était sortie une petite heure pour allez manger et quand elle revenue, elle a trouvé Kuki, allongé sur le sol. Il était mort... Elle m'a appelée, en pleurs. Apparemment son coeur a lâché... Je pleure en écrivant ce message_.


 :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  Juste un petit signe pour partager ta peine et te remercier pour tout ce que tu as fait pour lui, pour tout ce que tu fais pour les autres.   :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## bagatelle

> Envoyé par bagatelle
> 
> Mali serait peut être un mâle, nous nous renseignons   :shock:
> 
> 
> Ah c'est curieux ça car on l'impression que c'est une chienne qui vient d'avoir une portée (ventre qui pendouille) ... bah sinon ce sera un p'tit Malo


Mali est bien un mâle, preuve à l'appui    ::

----------


## flo-12

Moi aussi je voulais te remercier Christine pour tout ce que tu as fait pour Kuki. Juste au moment ou il allait tester le chariot, c'est trop triste. Mais merci à toutes celles qui ont pu le chouchouter, grace à vous, il n'est pas mort seul et sans amour.

----------


## linda014

> Envoyé par linda014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par bagatelle
> 
> ...


Effectivement, pas de doute possible   :lol2:

----------


## begum

Avez-vous des nouvelles de la petite Wendy?
 A-t-elle été stérilisée, vaccinée?
 Je l'attends avec grande impatience en FA pour le prochain voyage..
Est-il possible de lui faire parvenir un petit colis ( à partager avec ses copains! ) de pipettes anti puces/tiques, vermifuges ,jouets etc?
Ils doivent être envahis de tiques là-bas si c la même vague de chaleur qu'ici. Les puces, encore on arrive à s'en débarrasser, mais les tiques, ça peut être fatale ( chez moi ça tourne à l'obsession dès qu'il fait chaud)

----------


## kitchoupi

> Avez-vous des nouvelles de la petite Wendy?
>  A-t-elle été stérilisée, vaccinée?
>  Je l'attends avec grande impatience en FA pour le prochain voyage..
> Est-il possible de lui faire parvenir un petit colis ( à partager avec ses copains! ) de pipettes anti puces/tiques, vermifuges ,jouets etc?
> Ils doivent être envahis de tiques là-bas si c la même vague de chaleur qu'ici. Les puces, encore on arrive à s'en débarrasser, mais les tiques, ça peut être fatale ( chez moi ça tourne à l'obsession dès qu'il fait chaud)


Begum, Wendy, c'est bien la miss à gauche sur ma banière non? Ou je me trompe?

----------


## begum

Oui, la 2eme à gche sur la bannière, noire avec les poils longs

----------


## astings

Bonjour 
Je suis tellement admirative de votre travail que j'ai honte d'intervenir de derrière mon ordi.Je suis hantée par ces pauvres toutous qui ont un regard de détresse qui me fait mal. Ce mois ci je ne peux pas faire grand chose mais en mai je vous enverrai ma contribution pour vous aider un peu.
Pouvez vous me dire ce qu'est devenue Tina la dogue allemand s'il vous plait ? 
Vous êtes toutes et tous formidables et je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage pour affronter l'immense tache que vous accomplissez.

----------


## bagatelle

Merci beaucoup de nous soutenir dans notre combat, tous ces loulous nous hantent et nous espérons vraiment grâce à vous tous les sortir de là pour leur offrir enfin la belle vie à laquelle ils ont droit....
En ce qui concerne Tina, le serbe qui s'occupait des chiens de Backa Topola l'a prise chez lui.... sans cacher par la suite qu'il comptait lui faire faire des petits pour les revendre. 
 ::  
Il est remplacé par deux jeunes que Mukitza a engagés depuis notre dernier séjour sur place (ils semblent vraiment être très bien et logent sur place), et nous tentons de récupérer Tina....
Affaire compliquée et à suivre   ::

----------


## astings

Pauvre Tina    ::    Vraiment, le destin de tous ces malheureux m'horrifie. Déja que je pensais sans cesse à elle, là, je vais m'angoisser en attendant des nouvelles positives.

----------


## lakota03

> Avez-vous des nouvelles de la petite Wendy?
>  A-t-elle été stérilisée, vaccinée?
>  Je l'attends avec grande impatience en FA pour le prochain voyage..
> Est-il possible de lui faire parvenir un petit colis ( à partager avec ses copains! ) de pipettes anti puces/tiques, vermifuges ,jouets etc?
> Ils doivent être envahis de tiques là-bas si c la même vague de chaleur qu'ici. Les puces, encore on arrive à s'en débarrasser, mais les tiques, ça peut être fatale ( chez moi ça tourne à l'obsession dès qu'il fait chaud)


et voila news fraiches en direct de christine :


Re: WENDY, croisée femelle petite taille, en pension chez Katya

  paskaljevic Hier à 22:31
.



Elle a été vaccinée contre les maladies infectieuses il y a un peu plus de 15 jours.

La semaine prochaine, elle va être pucée et vaccinée contre la Rage.

Elle n'est pas encore stérilisée; mais c'est pour bientôt .


paskaljevic

----------


## Paskaljevic

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§  §§§§§§§§§§§

Clara avant son évacuation de Backa Topola :



La voici aujourd'hui, en pension chez Katya, après 1 mois de traitement :



Ses poils ont commencé a bien repousser et elle a repris un peu de poids.
Hier, nous lui avons remis une pipette d'Advocate.

Clara fait entre 20 et 22 kilos. D'après Katya, elle a 5 ou 6 ans.

Je dois dire que je suis tombée sous son charme.

C'est une chienne douce, calme, placide, sans aucune agressivité.
En bref, une merveille absolue !!!

Vite une famille pour Clara ! Elle fera le bonheur de ses adoptants, j'en suis absolument persuadée    ::  

Clara peut aussi "parrainée"

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## tresgos

paskaljevic
je ne suis retrouvé sans ordi un monent ,j ai étais choqué j apprendre la mort de Kuky, c est terrible après avoir souffert,la mort a deux pas du bonheur et de la liberté  :kao5: 

continuer avec courage et je sais que vous en avez   ::

----------


## KOUROS

[quote="Paskaljevic"] ...CINDY est une toute jeune chienne d'1 an qui a été trouvée dans la rue avec une patte avant blessée et gangrénée    ::  

Elle a été amenée chez un vétérinaire par une dame qui a payé son opération et ensuite sa stérilisation.

Cindy est une très gentille chienne qui fait 13-14 kilos. Elle est gaie et caline.

Elle se débrouille très bien sur ses 3 pattes !

Puce N° 688052000001467

Sa pension coûte 70 euros par mois. 
Si quelqu'un a envie de la parrainer, il suffit de m'envoyer un MP ainsi qu'un don à l'association MUKITZA en spécifiant : 
"pour Cindy, chienne à 3 pattes"...

Nous désirons parrainner CINDY   :bisous3:  le temps qu'elle trouve une famille qui l'adoptera tout comme nous parrainons aussi HOPE  :bisous3:  . Nous enverrons un don global pour les deux ainsi qu'une participation pour aider au fonctionnement du refuge de Backa Topola.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Oh, merci beaucoup Kouros de parrainer la petite Cindy   :amour: 

Dans 1 mois, je lui ferai faire son test sanguin/rage et elle sera prête à entrer dans l'UE.

C'est vraiment une très gentille louloute qui n'aurait pas survécu dans la rue, avec seulement 3 pattes...

Merci pour elle, de tout coeur   :bisous2:

----------


## manhattan

j'ai fait un virement ce matin
pour notamment le belle labrador Didou 
je ne sais pas si elle est toujours sur place ou tranferée ailleurs
c'est le genre de grosse memere dont je raffole

----------


## bagatelle

Merci Kouros, merci Manhattan   :amour:   ::

----------


## BBJPDS

> Envoyé par Paskaljevic
> 
>  _Nous désirons parrainner CINDY   :bisous3:  le temps qu'elle trouve une famille qui l'adoptera tout comme nous parrainons aussi HOPE  :bisous3:  . Nous enverrons un don global pour les deux ainsi qu'une participation pour aider au fonctionnement du refuge de Backa Topola._


Super, ce aprrainage v !!! Juste une petite suggestion, Kouros : Moi je fais un (petit) don permanent pour Backa Topola et un autre petit pour Becej, donc les 2 participations vont à Mukitza, mais néanmoins je ne le fais pas en "global", je sépare les 2 virements pour qu'il n'y ait pas le moindre  risque  :hein:   de confusion. Comme ça tu es certaine que la somme voulue arrive bien au bon destinataire final. Me smeble-t-il. MUKITZA confirme?

----------


## bagatelle

> j'ai fait un virement ce matin
> pour notamment le belle labrador Didou 
> je ne sais pas si elle est toujours sur place ou tranferée ailleurs
> c'est le genre de grosse memere dont je raffole


Didou est un amour de chienne, elle est restée à Backa mais a des soins pour sa démodécie. Merci de la parrainer   :amour:

----------


## KOUROS

> Envoyé par KOUROS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Paskaljevic
> 
> ...


OUI on fera trois chèques si ça peut simplifier   :hein2:

----------


## BBJPDS

> _OUI on fera trois chèques si ça peut simplifier _  :hein2:


  :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  Super ! ET tu mets derrière chaque chèque "pour Hope", "pour Cindy", "pour Backa Topola". Et, Kouros, excuse ces "conseils", c'est juste que parfois on ne pense pas à certains trucs basiques, donc voilà, "pense-bête". En tout cas :  :danse:  C'est trop génial, tous tes dons !  :alcool:

----------


## begum

Est ce qu'il y a moyen à Backa Topola et ds les pensions de les protéger contre les tiques?je viens de voir ce post pour Becej et j'en suis malade .
Si on ne peut pas envoyer de colis, pourrait on faire un collecte spéciale "anti tiques? Je suis prête à commencer en envoyant 50

----------


## Paskaljevic

Un bon collier anti-puces et anti-tiques Préventef qui dure plusieurs mois, coûte un peu plus de 10 euros    ::

----------


## Eileen69

Bonjour Christine,

Ce collier Préventef est il efficace quand les tiques sont déjà installées ou seulement en prévention ? Merci de votre réponse.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Le collier est efficace aussi quand les tiques sont déjà installés; ils tombent en quelques jours    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici le lien sur le site Préventef : http://www.croquettes-service.com/PBSCP ... ID=7283886

Les colliers achetés ici sont importés de France    ::

----------


## begum

Bon et bien j' envoie des demain 50 à Mukitza ça fera 5 colliers : une goutte d'eau ds l'océan mais j'espère que d'autres me suivront. 
Je mettrai au dos du cheque colliers anti puces

----------


## POLKA67

Tout dépend du type de tique, une piqûre de tique suffit pour transmettre la piroplasmose au chien !
On remarque très vite si le chien va mal, devient amorphe, a de la peine à bouger.... si on ne le soigne pas très vite dans les 24-48 H,  c'est la mort assurée.

----------


## Eileen69

Merci Christine de votre réponse et pour le lien.   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

La police est allée ce matin avec l'inspection vétérinaire chez le type qui avait pris la Dogue Tina.

Ils vont maintenant la récupérer. Elle a trouvé des adoptants en Autriche où elle doit partir demain    ::

----------


## fabienne h

Une bonne nouvelle.

----------


## FDP

Très bonne nouvelle. Bon travail    ::    et    :merci:

----------


## BBJPDS

:alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool: * k:  FOR  k:  MI  k:  DA  k:  BLE  k: !!!!!!!*  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
rapide et efficace   :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence: 

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## redcocce

Pourriez vous remettre les coordonnées de Mukitza afin que je puisse faire un virement....
Les coordonnées que j'ai sont fausses...
Merci.....   ::

----------


## BBJPDS

> _Pourriez vous remettre les coordonnées de Mukitza afin que je puisse faire un virement.... Les coordonnées que j'ai sont fausses...Merci....._


*Banque : Crédit du Nord / Titulaire du compte : Mukitza
Banque : 30076 / Agence : 02103 / N°compte : 17958500201 / Clé RIB : 32*

Association MUKITZA
11 rue de lImours
91470 LES MOLIÈRES

Voilà, Redcocce, je pense que maintenant u as tout   ::   !  N'oublie pas de préciser pour qui tu fais le virement... Merci pour eux    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici les coordonnées :

Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit par chèque au siège de l'association : 

Mukitza 
11 route de Limours 
91470 Les Molières 

soit par virement (voir le lien) :
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir


 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Mounie

Je suis bouleversée par toute cette misère.
Dans un premier temps, je vous envoie dès demain un chèque de 100 euros.
Dites-moi si je peux parrainer un ou plusieurs chiens et ce qu'il faut faire ?
Vous faîtes un travail formidable.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci beaucoup Mounie    ::  

Si vous voulez parrainer un ou plusieurs chiens, il vous suffit de les choisir et de spécifier lors de l'envoi de votre don, le nom du ou des chiens que vous souhaitez parrainer.

Pour les choisir, le plus simple c'est de vous inscrire sur le site de Mukitza et voir les posts de chaque chien dans la rubrique des chiens à l'adoption.

En général, ils portent le mention "(Etéla)". 

En allant dans la rubrique "des chanceux", vous pourrez aussi voir les posts de ceux déjà adoptés en France et combien ils sont heureux maintenant !

Le lien du site de MUKITZA est le suivant : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/

Le lien ci-après, sur MUKITZA concerne directement le plan de sauvetage des chiens de MUKITZA. 
Vous y verrez notamment plein de photos des chiens :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... pola#77228

Si vous avez d'autres questions, n'hésitez pas.

Et encore un grand merci d'avance pour votre soutien   :merci:

----------


## kitchoupi

> Je suis bouleversée par toute cette misère.
> Dans un premier temps, je vous envoie dès demain un chèque de 100 euros.
> Dites-moi si je peux parrainer un ou plusieurs chiens et ce qu'il faut faire ?
> Vous faîtes un travail formidable.


C'est toujours une très grande émotion lorsque je vois de nouveaux yeux se poser sur tout ce malheur    ::  

Je ne peux que comprendre ce que tu ressens en me souvenant de tout ce que j'ai ressenti en arrivant sur Rescue, puis Mukitza juste après. J'ai adopté 2 louloutes grâce à Mukitza, une petite moldave avec une patte arrière morte, et une petite serbe avec le bout d'une patte arrière amputé. Il n'y a pas un jour qui passe sans que je ressente une profonde joie de les avoir sorties de là, c'est un sentiment très profond.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

> Le lien ci-après, sur MUKITZA concerne directement le plan de sauvetage des chiens de MUKITZA. 
> Vous y verrez notamment plein de photos des chiens :
> 
> http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... pola#77228


Erreur de frappe : je voulais dire "Le lien ci-après, sur Mukitza concerne directement le plan de sauvetage des chiens de Backa Topola"    ::

----------


## Mounie

Je me suis inscrite et j'ai repéré une petite chienne, maintenant il faut l'admin active mon compte

----------


## Paskaljevic

On peut savoir comment s'appelle la petite chienne que vous avez repérée ?    ::

----------


## smudgyupsy

> il st dit que les employés  etaient partis car non payé par etela depuis 3 mois
> qui nous dit que les nouveaux employée ( si ils y en a )seront payés
> car avec les dons je ne sais pas si cela suffira a payer les employée, nourrir les chiens ,faire des niches ,les soigner,les steriliser  etc....
> si rien de tout cela est fait c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue et les dons ne serviront a rien. ce" refuge" est dans un etat lamentable 
> quel sont le ameriolations qui ont étés apportés?
> Apparament cet endroit est deja suivis par une assos ,et la on dirait juste qu'on vient de la decouvrir



je voudrais me proposer en FA pour 2 petits chiens ou 1 moyen
j'ai 4 chiens 35 / 55 kgs très sociables et plutôt jeune
les loulous doivent être ok chien et chat et autres animaux ...
je n'ai pas de préférence sur le ou les chiens en question  :Smile: 

j'ai une amie qui voulait adopté un petit chien type CKC ou Sharpei dans ce format là je vais lui parler de cette association  :Smile: 

merci de me donner la marche à suivre pour être FA et adoptant pour mon amie  :Smile: 

et féliciation pour votre action je suis sur le post depuis ce matin 10h j'ai quasi tout lu 
et bcp pleuré à la vue des photos boulversante !

----------


## Paskaljevic

> Envoyé par valyelea
> 
> il st dit que les employés  etaient partis car non payé par etela depuis 3 mois
> qui nous dit que les nouveaux employée ( si ils y en a )seront payés
> car avec les dons je ne sais pas si cela suffira a payer les employée, nourrir les chiens ,faire des niches ,les soigner,les steriliser  etc....
> si rien de tout cela est fait c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue et les dons ne serviront a rien. ce" refuge" est dans un etat lamentable 
> quel sont le ameriolations qui ont étés apportés?
> Apparament cet endroit est deja suivis par une assos ,et la on dirait juste qu'on vient de la decouvrir


Le couple qui vit maintenant au refuge 24h sur 24 dans une caravane (la maison d'Etéla ayant été quasi détruite par l'incendie) est payé par l'association Mukitza. Une partie de la nourriture est aussi couverte par des donations de France.

Une clinique vétérinaire de Backa Topola assure les soins vétérinaires des chiens et les stérilisations. Cette clinique vient chercher 7 à 8 chiennes tous les 8-9 jours pour les stériliser et les chiens restent en post-opératoire le temps que leurs fils soient retirés et la cicatrice bien propre.

L'Association Mukitza, qui finance aussi ces stérilisations et ces soins, reçoit une fiche pour chaque chien avec une photo et les informations sur les soins prodigués ainsi que le numéro de micropuce du chien ou de la chienne.

Mukitza a aussi financé la construction de 18 niches qui ont été livrées au refuge le 7 avril lors du dernier séjour de Corinne Mahistre (la présidente) et de 8 bénévoles de l'association Mukitza, au refuge de Backa Topola.

Des travaux d'amélioration des installations du refuge ont également été fait pour améliorer les conditions de vie des chiens.

Des photos ainsi que le compte-rendu rédigé par l'inspection vétérinaire de Backa Topola sera affiché sur cette page dans quelques jours, de même que les photos de 18 niches livrées au refuge et des travaux effectués.

Tout ceci ne peut se faire que grâce aux dons !!!

Valyelea, personne ne vous force à aider. Chacun est libre de le faire ou pas. Je vous serais seulement reconnaissante de ne pas mettre en doute ce qui est fait par Mukitza.

Chacun peut suivre ce qui se passe au refuge et voir les photos des chiens sauvés et adoptés ensuite grâce à Mukitza en cliquant sur le lien suivant que j'ai déjà mis plus haut : 

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... pola#77228

Mukitza a toujours besoin de bénévoles qui sont prêts à venir passer quelques jours au refuge et qui ont le permis de conduire pour faire également chauffeur.

Vous pouvez donc, Valyelea, venir sur place à Backa Topola pour voir de vos propres yeux tout ce qui a été fait par Mukitza pour les chiens du refuge. Deux voyages sont prévus en juillet et en août pour continuer les travaux au refuge et pour sauver encore quelques dizaines de chiens.

Ca serait bien de vous compter parmi nous lors d'un de ces prochains voyages/sauvetages    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Smudgyupsy, merci beaucoup pour votre proposition de prendre 2 petits ou 1 moyen en FA et de parler à votre amie des chiens du refuge    ::  

Bagatelle ou une autre personne de Mukitza va très vite prendre contact avec vous pour vous envoyer des photos de chiens qui répondent à vos critères.

 :bisous2:

----------


## bagatelle

Merci beaucoup pour votre soutien    ::    Il est si important pour nous....

Je voudrais simplement préciser que tous les chiens de Backa Topola à adopter et à évacuer sont dans le lien suivant sur notre forum :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-diverses

Bienvenue chez Mukitza   :amour:

----------


## bagatelle

> Voici les coordonnées :
> 
> Les dons peuvent être envoyés soit par chèque au siège de l'association : 
> 
> Mukitza 
> 11 route de Limours 
> 91470 Les Molières 
> 
> soit par virement (voir le lien) :
> ...


Pour les parrainages des loulous, même adresse, même compte.
Don libre chaque mois en précisant au dos du chèque ou lors du virement le nom du toutou parrainé et du refuge (Backa Topola)
Merci du fond du coeur pour eux.

----------


## kitchoupi

> Smudgyupsy, merci beaucoup pour votre proposition de prendre 2 petits ou 1 moyen en FA et de parler à votre amie des chiens du refuge    
> 
> Bagatelle ou une autre personne de Mukitza va très vite prendre contact avec vous pour vous envoyer des photos de chiens qui répondent à vos critères.
> 
>  :bisous2:


Dites les filles, je ne veux surtout dire une ânerie, mais pourquoi pas les 2 que je me suis choisis en avatar avec le lien dans ma signature? Mimi et sa maman   :amour:   ::

----------


## smudgyupsy

J'aimerais être tenue informée de votre prochain voyage si vous avez besoin de bénévole j'essayerai de me libérer j'ai le permis et j'ai été bénévole dans une pension canine donc une petite expérience à mettre à votre service  :Smile:

----------


## smudgyupsy

c'est des croisées tekel ?
elles sont ok chats ???

----------


## smudgyupsy

en plus Kitcoupi je suis en lorraine tu pourrais les voire   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

> J'aimerais être tenue informée de votre prochain voyage si vous avez besoin de bénévole j'essayerai de me libérer j'ai le permis et j'ai été bénévole dans une pension canine donc une petite expérience à mettre à votre service


Ca c'est une proposition très intéressante ! Il faut en effet des bénévoles pour les voyages prévus en juillet et en août    ::  

Toute personne intéressée qui a son permis de conduire et un passeport en règle peut envoyer un MP à Bagatelle    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## smudgyupsy

je ne sais pas si mon pasport est encore valable faut que je regarde ça  :Smile: 

mais oui je serais ravie d'aider de mon mieu  :Smile:  j'ai quelques petites idée sous le coude aussi mais faut déjà que je murisse tout ça 
en tout cas ravie de vous avoir trouvé

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## bagatelle

Nous referons deux voyages cet été : l'un en juin ou juillet (en cours de discussion), l'autre au mois d'août.
Si candidats pour ces voyages, contacter corinne91 par mp.
Merci...

----------


## smudgyupsy

je viens de m'inscrire sur votre forum celui de votre asso
mais je retrouve pas tous les loulous qui sont ici 
je suis allée dans "serbie" et puis mâle ou femelle ... mais je retrouve que 3 ou 4 chiens
les autres sont adoptés ????

je voulais trouvé un petit chien de 5 ou 6 kgs pour envoyer le lien à mon amie qui veut adopter une chien de petite taille  :Smile:

----------

il sont dans les urgences il me semble

----------


## bagatelle

Ils sont tous dans adoptions prioritaires dans les refuges, urgences diverses :
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-diverses

----------


## smudgyupsy

je lui ai envoyé le lien via FB    :Embarrassment: k: 

et moi toujours candidate pour prendre en FA 2 petits chiens ou 1 moyen 
doit être ok chat et chien et autres animaux (furets, chinchilla ...)

----------


## bagatelle

Le mieux c'est que tu envoies le formulaire de candidature ci joint (copier, coller, remplir, envoyer) à [email=mukitzacontact@gmail.com:11rrzy9u]mukitzacontact@gmail.com[/email:11rrzy9u]
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... tion-et-fa

La responsable des placements prendra contact avec toi rapidement.

----------


## Mounie

C'est difficile de choisir quand on voudrait le meilleur pour tous
mais je vais parrainer quatre chiens : DIDOU, PIPO, ARISTO et KOSSA

----------


## Paskaljevic

Magnifique    ::  

 :merci:  pour eux !!!

----------


## smudgyupsy

ok je ferais ça mardi car ici ma connection est pas très bonne !

quand est prévu le prochain voyage vers la france ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Comme l'a écrit Bagatelle, ça sera pour fin juin ou bien juillet    ::

----------


## bagatelle

En juin ou juillet, puis en aoüt.

Merci beaucoup pour tes parrainages    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Clara est une chienne qui attend sa chance d'être enfin adoptée.

Voici le lien sur son post sur Mukitza : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=clara

Elle va beaucoup mieux depuis qu'elle a été évacuée en urgence du refuge de Backa Topola il y a un peu plus d'un mois !

C'est une adorable chienne qui peut aussi être parrainée    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Milka aussi attend sa chance ou bien un parrainage : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=milka

C'est une mamie très tranquille   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici maintenant les liens sur Mukitza de quelques chiennes de petite taille qui attendent toujours leur famille adoptive ou, à défaut, une FA :

Nessa : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=nessa

La toute petit Lune : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=Lune

Ginger : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ght=Ginger

Nella : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=Nella

Viva : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=viva

Choko : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=choko

Moudy : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=Moudy

Penny : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=penny

Sandy : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... ight=sandy

Lana : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=Lana

Toutes peuvent être parrainées    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Laurette42

il y a des bouilles qu'on n'oublie pas...   ::   :amour3:   ::  

et des regards qui vous transpersent....    ::   ::  

je ne peux pas en prendre et c'est bien dommage...   ::  

j'espère que beaucoup d'autres se porteront volontaires.....  :amour4:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Pour celles et ceux que ça intéresse, voici le type de fiche que Mukitza reçoit régulièrement de la clinique vétérinaire de Backa Topola qui stérilise et soigne les chiens du refuge. Sur chaque fiche figurent une photo du chien, son numéro de puce et les soins effectués.

Dans le cas de le chienne qui figure sur cette fiche, on sait qu'elle a été stérilisée, qu'elle est à la clinique en post-opératoire depuis le 27 avril sous traitement antibiotique pour éviter l'infection avec la stérilisation.

Pour voir la fiche, il vous suffit de faire un copié/collé et elle va s'ouvrir   ::  

il reste encore plus d'une centaine de chiennes à stériliser et à peu près autant de mâles à castrer; mais Mukitza privilégie les stérilisations de femelles. Les mâles viendront après, sauf ceux qui sont réservés à l'adoption et qui doivent être castrés avant leur départ dans leur famille adoptive.

Les dons pour aider Mukitza à réaliser ce programme de stérilisation sont les bienvenus    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Paskaljevic

> Pour voir la fiche, il vous suffit de faire un copié/collé et elle va s'ouvrir


Oups, j'ai oublié de mettre l'adresse de la fiche    ::  

La voici : http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/406/ ... 000053.pdf

Merci d'avance pour votre aide. On sait combien les stérilisations sont primordiales !

----------


## Paskaljevic

En fait, il suffit de cliquer sur le lien pour ouvrir la fiche    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici les fiches d'autres chiennes stérilisées ces jours-ci et encore en post-opératoire à la clinique.

Cliquez sur les liens suivants :

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/406/ ... 000053.pdf

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/406/ ... 000053.pdf

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/406/ ... 000053.pdf

Elles attendent toutes d'être adoptées et peuvent être parrainées   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

J'essaye de mettre d'autres fiches; mais je n'y arrive pas    ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

C'est toujours la même qui sort; je ne comprends pas pourquoi    ::

----------


## florannie

Exact, il n' y a que la 1ere qui sort.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voyons voir si celle-ci va sortir :

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/406/ ... 000053.pdf

----------


## Paskaljevic

En voici encore une autre :

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1476 ... 000048.pdf

----------


## florannie

:non:  :non:  :non:  :non:  Toujours rien!   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Si, si, les deux dernières que je viens de mettre sont de nouvelles fiches. 

Je viens de cliquer dessus et ce sont bien deux autres chiennes   :shock:

----------


## kitchoupi

Christine,

  Une idée, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, à vrai dire je ne sais pas, et qui représente peut-être un boulot titanesque, mais je l'exprime quand même :

  Est-ce que tu penses qu'il serait possible de mettre, ici ou sur un nouveau poste, uniquement les photos des loulous, avec peut-être leur nom, sexe et âge, sur lesquelles tout le monde pourrait cliquer et se retrouver directement sur leur lien sur Mukitza.

  Je pense qu'il faudrait que ce soit un poste verrouillé (là aussi, à voir comment c'est possible), pour qu'il n'y ait aucun commentaire, aucune question qui ferait perdre des pages et des pages.

  Une sorte de "book" avec toutes les frimousses en fait...

----------


## smudgyupsy

oui c'est une bonne idée 
avec le nom le sex et l'age de l'animal    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## smudgyupsy

je voulais vous dire que depuis hier ou j'ai découvert l'enfer de ses pauvre loulou
et tout ce que vous faite pour eux
je regarde mes chiens différement

je sais pas trop c'est un mélange d'amour, de tristesse, de peur aussi

je me dis qu'ils ont eu de la chance de naitre en france ... et qu'il faut qu'on ouvre notre famille à un pauvre malheureux c'est juste pas possible autrement !!!!

----------


## kitchoupi

> je voulais vous dire que depuis hier ou j'ai découvert l'enfer de ses pauvre loulou
> et tout ce que vous faite pour eux
> je regarde mes chiens différement
> 
> je sais pas trop c'est un mélange d'amour, de tristesse, de peur aussi
> 
> je me dis qu'ils ont eu de la chance de naitre en france ... et qu'il faut qu'on ouvre notre famille à un pauvre malheureux c'est juste pas possible autrement !!!!


Jolie prise de conscience   :amour: 
Bienvenue au club des coeurs gros    ::  
Tu peux en tout cas en parler autour de toi, faire savoir ce qui se passe, et qui sait, peut-être que d'autres viendront nous rejoindre.
Tout ce que je te souhaite, c'est d'avoir la chance de pouvoir en adopter un ou deux (Mimi et sa maman? Je sais, c'est une idée fixe...), et de ressentir toi aussi cette grande fierté, ce grand sentiment de joie    ::  

 :merci:

----------


## redcocce

ATTENTION : 

Je voudrai soulever un point important pour les virements....je n'arrivai pas à les faire et pour cause....

Regarder le N0 de compte que donne BBJPDS et qu'on retrouve sur les dons de Becej ...
C'est le : 17958500201 il se termine par UN la clé RIB est donc fausse....

Le lien donné par Paskaljevic : http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... s-soutenir
donne comme N° de compte : 17958500200 il se termine par ZERO et la clé RIB est juste....
Il faudrait rectifier après avoir bien vérifié.....

Merci de votre attention.....  :merci:

----------


## capucine2345

> Christine,
> 
>   Une idée, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, à vrai dire je ne sais pas, et qui représente peut-être un boulot titanesque, mais je l'exprime quand même :
> 
>   Est-ce que tu penses qu'il serait possible de mettre, ici ou sur un nouveau poste, uniquement les photos des loulous, avec peut-être leur nom, sexe et âge, sur lesquelles tout le monde pourrait cliquer et se retrouver directement sur leur lien sur Mukitza.
> 
>   Je pense qu'il faudrait que ce soit un poste verrouillé (là aussi, à voir comment c'est possible), pour qu'il n'y ait aucun commentaire, aucune question qui ferait perdre des pages et des pages.
> 
>   Une sorte de "book" avec toutes les frimousses en fait...


[size=18][i][b]Pour commencer vous pouvez consulter les posts crées par BAGATELLE  :hein2: 

Merci à elle, car c'est un énorme travaille qu'elle fait là    ::  

Voici le lien :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/search?sea ... ults=posts

100000000 merci BAGATELLE et grosse léchouille de SAMBA et SALSA   :amour3:

----------


## bagatelle

N° de compte de l'association Mukitza :

----------


## bagatelle

> Christine,
> 
>   Une idée, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, à vrai dire je ne sais pas, et qui représente peut-être un boulot titanesque, mais je l'exprime quand même :
> 
>   Est-ce que tu penses qu'il serait possible de mettre, ici ou sur un nouveau poste, uniquement les photos des loulous, avec peut-être leur nom, sexe et âge, sur lesquelles tout le monde pourrait cliquer et se retrouver directement sur leur lien sur Mukitza.
> 
>   Je pense qu'il faudrait que ce soit un poste verrouillé (là aussi, à voir comment c'est possible), pour qu'il n'y ait aucun commentaire, aucune question qui ferait perdre des pages et des pages.
> 
>   Une sorte de "book" avec toutes les frimousses en fait...


Je mettrai tous les liens des posts crées quand j'aurai terminé les diffusions    ::   ...
Si tu veux créer un book par la suite, pas de problème    ::

----------


## bagatelle

Voici les liens de tous les chiens de Backa qui ont leur post sur Rescue et Mukitza. Ils sont soit au refuge, soit en pension en Serbie.

PLUTO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324493-pl ... -au-refuge
BABETTE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324496-ba ... -au-refuge
AMELIE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324497-am ... -en-danger
NICKY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324499-ni ... tre-sauvee
RAMBO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324502-ra ... -en-danger
MAGGY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324503-ma ... -au-refuge
HUBERT : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324505-hu ... -au-refuge
LANA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324506-la ... en-pension
ZAZA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324507-za ... en-pension
RANDY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324508-ra ... en-pension
MOLI : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324511-mo ... en-pension
WINNY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324512-wi ... en-pension
KELLY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324513-ke ... en-pension
MANDY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324516-ma ... en-pension
MILA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324518-mi ... en-pension
SANDY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324520-sa ... en-pension
FRANKY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324522-fr ... -et-malade
VIVA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324524-vi ... en-pension
KALINA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324529-ka ... en-pension
CHOKO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324531-ch ... en-pension
NINA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324534-ni ... en-pension
SHERLOCK : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324372-sh ... es-arriere
ZACHARY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324373-za ... en-pension
CAMILLE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324375-ca ... en-pension
DAISY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324376-da ... en-pension
PEPS : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324377-pe ... enne-4-ans
PERLE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324378-pe ... aille-1-an
SUSHI : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324379-su ... aille-1-an
LUNE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324385-lu ... en-pension
COCA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324388-co ... -en-danger
PAULINE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324392-pa ... nac-4-mois
SUNNY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324393-su ... -le-refuge
MELODIE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324394-me ... -le-refuge
PASTILLE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324396-pa ... en-pension
GUGUS : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324404-gu ... -le-refuge
MASHA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324405-ma ... -en-danger
ANITA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324407-an ... rger-2-ans
NOUNOURS : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324442-no ... nt#7196653
ALTO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324461-al ... yenne-1-an
POUCH : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324465-po ... -en-danger
ESCALIBUR : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324468-es ... en-pension
ARNOLD : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324469-ar ... -en-danger
ARSENE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324470-ar ... -au-refuge
YOKO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324472-yo ... -en-danger
BABETH : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324473-ba ... -en-danger
BLANKO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324163-bl ... -en-danger
MILKA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324165-mi ... sa-famille
SLASH : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324168-sl ... -au-refuge
ARISTO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324169-ar ... -en-danger
POLKA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324171-po ... -en-danger
NESSA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324175-ne ... en-pension
NELLA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324179-ne ... en-pension
DIDOU : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324181-di ... -en-danger
FREDDY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324185-fr ... en-pension
CLARENCE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324212-cl ... en-pension
SOFY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324216-so ... en-pension
KASSANDRA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324218-ka ... en-pension
FLORA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324221-fl ... en-pension
MOUDY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324222-mo ... en-pension
SHIVA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324227-sh ... en-pension
PEGGY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324247-pe ... en-pension
MILENA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324248-mi ... en-pension
LIVIA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324410-li ... en-pension
PAOLA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323704-pa ... la-pension
TORA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323706-to ... en-pension
GRIBOUILLE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323912-gr ... s-adorable
DONA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323913-do ... en-pension
PABLO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323919-pa ... 2-ans-maxi
HECTOR : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323923-he ... -en-danger
FLASH : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323990-fl ... cka-topola
BREITY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324176-br ... en-pension
MIMI : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323416-mi ... st#7172244
LILI : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323405-li ... light=lili
EMILE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323511-em ... le#7174069
MEILI : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323420-me ... ight=meili
TIFFANY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323262-ti ... vee-serbie
TALLY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323264-ta ... ble-serbie
NELLY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323516-ne ... olie-4-ans
BALOU : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323520-ba ... en-pension
KLARA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323522-kl ... enne-3-ans
SUZIE et KINY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323526-su ... -deux-mois
LILA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323558-li ... sa-famille
PIPO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323561-pi ... -en-danger
CLARA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323637-cl ... en-pension
YALTA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t315140-ya ... n-a-sauver
PONY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t314846-po ... l-adorable
CASH (pseudo bagatelle) : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t306429-ca ... light=cash
Charly : http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-risque ... 292390.htm

----------


## Sév51

:Embarrassment: k: * Bagatelle* pour ce joli boulot !

----------


## capucine2345

Impressionnante cette liste    ::   ::   ::   ::  
J'espère qu'on pourra en sauver beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup    ::   ::   ::  

 :merci:   BAGATELLE, impressionnant votre efficacité    ::   ::

----------


## kitchoupi

> Voici les liens de tous les chiens de Backa qui ont leur post sur Rescue et Mukitza. Ils sont soit au refuge, soit en pension en Serbie.
> 
> PLUTO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324493-pl ... -au-refuge
> BABETTE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324496-ba ... -au-refuge
> AMELIE : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324497-am ... -en-danger
> NICKY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324499-ni ... tre-sauvee
> RAMBO : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324502-ra ... -en-danger
> MAGGY : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324503-ma ... -au-refuge
> HUBERT : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t324505-hu ... -au-refuge
> ...


Je pense qu'il est capital de remettre ceci en haut de chaque page, même si ça prend de la place...

Et bravo Bagatelle, sacré boulot effectivement!

----------


## florannie

BAGATELLE   ::   ::   :: et  :merci:   pour tout ce tavail gigantesque au profit de tous ces petiots. Je souhaite que tous ces loulous trouvent enfin leur bonheur.

----------


## bagatelle

Corinne a fait la mise à jour des dons reçus :

Mise à jour des dons parvenus :

Cookies : 30 euros
Claire A.F. : 34 euros
Marie H : 35 euros
Martine R. : 100 euros
Jeanne L. : 200 euros
Kitchoupi : 80 euros
Audrey G. : 40 euros
Chrystelle R. : 20 euros
Bernadette W. : 200 euros
Jean Luc W : 300 euros
Mouninox : 70 euros
Nadine F : 100 euros
Litz : 200 euros
Paskale : 20 euros
Philippe L. : 20 euros
Shadow : 70 euros
Noonook : 30 euros
Michel Rubis : 70 euros

+
Lakota : 35 euros
Isabelle Peyre : 50 euros

+ Marie Rose : 50 euros
+ Vernat : 70 euros
+ Eileen69 : 50 euros
+ Martinesh : 40 euros
+ Laikalou : 100 euros chèques
+ " : 50 euros par virement

Total : 2 064 euros
Sont inclus dans ces dons les pensions, les parainnages et les dons libres faits pour venir en aide aux chiens de ce refuge.
De notre côté nous continuons d'aider ( vaccins, stérilisations, ) notamment la personne qui a pris en charge 20 chats du refuge ( la personne qui est venue au refuge lorsque nous y étions et qui s'en occupe parfaitement bien )

Nous avons à ce jour remboursé à SOS ANIMALS / Christine un peu plus de 5.000 euros correspondant notamment aux frais de préparatifs des chiens, tests sanguins, ses soins ( stérilisations/castrations, opérations autres, ) ; nous allons maintenant régler le montant des pensions depuis le mois de Novembre 2010.

----------


## bagatelle

Des nouvelles du refuge, photos à l'appui.

Lors du dernier voyage en avril, l'association a engagé deux jeunes pour remplacer le serbe qui ne convenait pas du tout étant donné l'état du refuge à notre arrivée.
Ils semblaient sérieux et motivés, ils logent sur place dans leur caravane et ont pris le relais.
Ils sont rémunérés 400 euros par mois (pour les deux) grâce aux dons....
Un énorme merci à tous ceux qui continuent à nous soutenir financièrement, voici le résultat :














La clinique vétérinaire continue les stérilisations des femelles, elles sont identifiées par la même occasion.
Les parcs sont propres, les niches aussi, les chiens ont à manger tous les jours et ont de l'eau claire à boire.
Un seul mot me vient à l'esprit ce soir car je suis émue : un énorme merci du fond du coeur à vous tous qui nous soutenez 

 :amour: . Les  chiens ne sont plus abandonnés grâce à la formidable chaîne de solidarité qui s'est créee pour eux....

----------


## florannie

:applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  à ces 2 jeunes pour le travailéffectué tous les jours. Tous les chiens doivent revivre.

----------


## kitchoupi

C'est juste totalement FOR  :amour:   MI  :amour:   DA  :amour:   BLE!!!

Comme quoi, tous ensemble...

Pourvu qu'il y ait plein, plein d'adoptions    ::  


BRAVO, vraiment.

----------


## makiwy

les photos de ce pages sont celle du meme refuge que sur la page 1 ???????

----------


## tresgos

chapeau bas aux deux jeunes et certainement a vous et vous tous  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2: 
lors qu on a vu l état des chiens et du refuge   :Embarrassment: k: 

merci pour ces photos qui réchauffent l âme et le coeur
continuons,,,,,

----------


## kitchoupi

> les photos de ce pages sont celle du meme refuge que sur la page 1 ???????


  ::   ::

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::  

ehhhhhhhhhhh oui, le refuge de BACKA TOPOLA    ::   envahie par la boue à la mauvaise saison   :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2: 

Mais il est clair qu'une présence humaine constante avec des soins adaptés, une nourriture équilibrée et régulière, un minimum d'hygiène dasn la structure, ça fait déjà la différence    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   à MUKITZA formidable assoc  ::   qui mérite toute l'admiration, le soutien, moral, matériel, financier ................pour continuer ses magnifiques missions   :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence:

----------


## bagatelle

Oui... Depuis l'incendie et le décès d'Etela, les choses se sont améliorées petit à petit car nous avons pu reprendre le refuge en main en fonction de nos moyens.
Tous les chiens très malades ont été évacués en pension et soignés, les femelles attendant des petits aussi, pour celles qui ne l'ont pas été elles seront stérilisées bientôt par le véto de Backa Topola. 64 évacuations sont en pension, c'est pourquoi les parrainages sont si importants pour nous.
Mais il ne faut pas oublier que le refuge est amené à disparaître, un travail de Titan nous attend : trouver une solution pour tous les chiens qui sont encore sur place.
Ceux qui ne seront pas adoptés ou placés risquent d'être transférés dans d'autres refuges serbes....   ::  
C'est pourquoi il faut absolument continuer à se  mobiliser pour eux, et trouver les moyens financiers pour pouvoir continuer à être efficaces et les sauver.
Leur avenir est bien incertain...

----------


## makiwy

moi qui pensais que l Espagne etait l enfer je vois qu'il y en a partout des enfers et pas qu'un seul !!!! c'est decourageant !!!!! je n'ai jamais vu de diffusion sur facebook ? est ce un choix ?

----------


## bagatelle

Cela ne devrait pas tarder, bien que la responsable des placements diffuse largement pour eux.

----------


## makiwy

je vous souhaite bcp de courage !!!! et mes sinceres felicitations pour tous ce travail effectué. si seulement j'avais plus de moyen j aurai d autres chien malheureusement j ai deja 2 chiens plus 1 qui arrive fin mai d espagne en famille d acceuil j ai aussi 3 chats et 3 chevaux dont je m occupe seule depuis la maladie de mon pere et c'est bcp de travail mais je refuse de m en separer meme s'ils partent chez des gents biens via une association. je prefere assumer et les voirs tous les jours !!!!!!! 

FELICITATIONS !!!!!

----------


## redcocce

Un seul mot me vient à l'esprit :  BRAVO

On se demande si c'est le même endroit....
Le colis pour katya est parti ce jour à Mukitza....j'ai mis que le colis était pour Katya sur le colis...

 :bisous3:

----------


## lakota03

les posts sur face book,sont chien par chien ...il n'y a pas de post général...impossible pour moi de le gérer...maintenant si il y a quelqu'un pour se lancer...   ::

----------


## Laurette42

les dernières photos du refuge   :amour3:  redonnent le sourire    ::   et sûrement du courage à tous ces loulous   ::   ::   .

je leurs souhaite pleins d'adoptants  :amour4:  .

j'en parle autour de moi, qui sait, peut-être que on en trouvera 1 de plus !!!....  :eyebrows: 

un grand Bravo à vous toutes   ::   .

 ::   :bisous2:

----------


## smudgyupsy

c'est énorme BRAVO 
ces pauvres chiens ont trouvé leur anges gardiens    ::  

pour ce qui est du serbe qui ne convenait pas s'agit il de Robert qui avait l'air si dévoué ???

----------


## bagatelle

Non, Robert ne travaillait plus pour Etela.
Elle avait engagé l'un de ses amis qui laissait les chiens dans leurs excréments et ne ramassait pas les cadavres...

----------


## chupachup

woooow !! comment vous faites pour avoir encore de l'herbe !!??
Punaise le boulot ! bravo !!!!!
Petite question, la fermeture du refuge est prévue pour quand ?
Est ce que les chiens vont repasser un hiver dans la boue ?

----------


## bagatelle

C'est le printemps, l'herbe a repoussé dans la cour centrale (la nature est bien faite   :amour:  )
Pour la fermeture du refuge, nous tentons de rester optimistes mais nous pourrions avoir un délai d'un an grand maximum...
Nous appréhendons le prochain hiver, mais espérons que Kristina et Milos vont tenir bon et serons toujours sur place.

----------


## chupachup

A becej l'herbe repousse pas, en tout cas trèèès peu !
1 an c'est déjà bien, ça laisse un peu de temps pour se retourner.
Pour pas qu'il y ait trop de boue l'hiver prochain, on va mettre du béton sur de grandes surfaces à Becej. Et sans doute du sable ou des graviers pour pas qu'il y ait QUE du béton.
je ne sais pas si vous pouvez en mettre aussi, mais cest pas mal. le boulot est moins pénible et la vie des chiens plus agréable.
je sais qu'à Becej les chiens détestent la boue. ils sont tout tristes et ne bougent pas quand y'en a.
L'hiver cest vraiment pas marrant.
En tout cas    ::   pour tout le boulot, cest fabuleux je trouve ce qu'on peut faire quand tout le monde s'y met !!!

----------


## BBJPDS

> _ATTENTION :  Regarder le N0 de compte que donne BBJPDS et qu'on retrouve sur les dons de Becej ...
> C'est le : 17958500201 il se termine par UN la clé RIB est donc fausse...._


  ::   Et M....  :shock:  Mais comment je peux donc être aussi    ::    branquignole !!! Je viens d'aller vérifier dans mes "documents" : J'ai bien recopié l'adresse avec un "UN". Donc je fonce sur mon compte bancaire, en me disant que je suis en train de faire un virement permanent à quelqu'un d'autre : C'est bien la bonne adresse  :fou:  (se termine par ZÉRO). Donc :    ::   ::   ::   .    ::    tout le monde, que dire de plus. C'est NUL  :lol2:  . Merci REDCOCCE d'avoir rétabli! (y'a-t-il moyen, du coup, qu'un modo fasse sauter le message fautif, pour ne pas induire qui que ce soit en erreur ?)

----------


## kitchoupi

> Envoyé par redcocce
> 
> _ATTENTION :  Regarder le N0 de compte que donne BBJPDS et qu'on retrouve sur les dons de Becej ...
> C'est le : 17958500201 il se termine par UN la clé RIB est donc fausse...._
> 
> 
>    Et M....  :shock:  Mais comment je peux donc être aussi      branquignole !!! Je viens d'aller vérifier dans mes "documents" : J'ai bien recopié l'adresse avec un "UN". Donc je fonce sur mon compte bancaire, en me disant que je suis en train de faire un virement permanent à quelqu'un d'autre : C'est bien la bonne adresse  :fou:  (se termine par ZÉRO). Donc :       .      tout le monde, que dire de plus. C'est NUL  :lol2:  . Merci REDCOCCE d'avoir rétabli! (y'a-t-il moyen, du coup, qu'un modo fasse sauter le message fautif, pour ne pas induire qui que ce soit en erreur ?)


Rhooo ben nan hein, c'est pas hien d'enduire tout le monde d'erreur!    ::  

Pardon, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher    :Embarrassment: ops2:

----------


## BBJPDS

> _Corinne a fait la mise à jour des dons reçus :
> 
> Mise à jour des dons parvenus : Cookies : 30 euros / Claire A.F. : 34 euros / Marie H : 35 euros / Martine R. : 100 euros / Jeanne L. : 200 euros / Kitchoupi : 80 euros / Audrey G. : 40 euros / Chrystelle R. : 20 euros / Bernadette W. : 200 euros / Jean Luc W : 300 euros / Mouninox : 70 euros / Nadine F : 100 euros / Litz : 200 euros / Paskale : 20 euros / Philippe L. : 20 euros /Shadow : 70 euros /Noonook : 30 euros
> Michel Rubis : 70 euros
> + Lakota : 35 euros + Isabelle Peyre : 50 euros + Marie Rose : 50 euros + Vernat : 70 euros + Eileen69 : 50 euros + Martinesh : 40 euros + Laikalou : 100 euros chèques + " : 50 euros par virement_


C'est un détail mais j'ai établi deux petits virements  permanents le mois dernier : 5 euros pour Becej et 5 euros pour Backa Topola. Ce virement n'apparaît pas dans la liste. Normal? (Je souligne et j'en profite pour recommencer à encourager les petits dons. Dans la liste ci-dessus je ne vois listés que de "gros" dons, alors on peut se sentir un peu minable d'être "pointé" avec nos 5 misérables euros. Alors, par solidarité, s'il-vous-plaît , venez ajouter d'autres petits *CINQ euros en VIREMENT PERMANENT* pour que je me sente moins seule ! (euh... ne vous méprenez pas, je ne suis pas en train de conseiller aux 20 euros et + de baisser le montant, hein , non non, continuez comme ça !!! Je parle aux ÔTRES, ceux qui ne participent pas encore. Allez, rejoignez-nous !

----------


## redcocce

Virement de 50,00 E fait aujourd'hui pour Peggy....
Bravo encore pour les efforts.....et les résultats....   :bisous3:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Merci pour elle   :bisous2: 

Peggy attend toujours ses adoptants    ::

----------


## Laurette42

Bagatelle , je t'envoie un MP   :amour3:

----------


## linda014

Avez-vous eu quelques adoptions aussi ??? 

C'est aussi très important, c'est ce qui va permettre d'en sortir d'autres, etc ....  leur trouver une famille ... 

BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## bagatelle

Tu trouveras les adoptés ici :
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/f193-2011

----------


## kitchoupi

> Bagatelle , je t'envoie un MP   :amour3:


Hey, Lolo, tu me raconteras hein    ::  

J'espère...
 :bisous2:

----------


## Laurette42

pas de problème...je te raconterais ma chérie......   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## smudgyupsy

mon formulaire FA est partie à l'instant  :Smile: 

par contre je ne pourrais surement prendre qu'un seul loulou car j'ai également été touché par la cause des chiens de tunisie donc je vais partager mes possiblité en 2
c'est tellement dur de se dire je vais aider telle association et pas celle là  :Frown:

----------


## bagatelle

Mise à jour des dons parvenus :


Cookies : 30 euros
Claire A.F. : 34 euros
Marie H : 35 euros
Martine R. : 100 euros
Jeanne L. : 200 euros
Kitchoupi : 80 euros
Audrey G. : 40 euros
Chrystelle R. : 20 euros
Bernadette W. : 200 euros
Jean Luc W : 300 euros
Mouninox : 70 euros
Nadine F : 100 euros
Litz : 200 euros
Paskale : 20 euros
Philippe L. : 20 euros
Shadow : 70 euros
Noonook : 30 euros
Michel Rubis : 70 euros

+
Lakota : 35 euros
Isabelle Peyre : 50 euros

+ Marie Rose : 50 euros
+ Vernat : 70 euros
+ Eileen69 : 50 euros
+ Martinesh : 40 euros
+ Laikalou : 100 euros chèques
+ " : 50 euros par virement^

+ Laikalou : 200 euros ( par virement )
+ Noonook : 50 euros
+ Monteloup : 20 euros ( avec mes excuses le chèque était resté dans ton petit mot d'accompagnement Embarassed )
+ Shadow : 70 euros
+ Caroline D 59650 : 100 euros
+ Begum : 50 euros ( message pour les tiques et les colliers bien reçu )
+ Fabienne B à Yverdon les Bains : 70 euros
+ Marie Christine H 58220 : 35 euros
+ Armelle F 94800 : 35 euros
+ Françoise L 91560 : 100 euros

Total : 2 794 euros

Merci a toutes et à tous ...   :amour: 

Nous avons plus que jamais besoin de votre soutien pour faire face aux dépenses engendrées par ce gigantesque sauvetage, nous avons 64 chiens évacués en pension, et deux employés à temps plein à rémunérer au refuge (400 euros par mois) 
Nous devons aussi faire face aux frais vétérinaires des soins et des stérilisations.
Merci du fond du coeur de continuer à nous soutenir et à nous aider.

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici, pour Begum, de nouvelles photos de la jolie Wendy prises aujourd'hui :

D'après le véto, elle a environ 1 an 1/2 et fait 6-7 kilos.

Puce N° 688052000001724

Après un passage chez le toiletteur, elle sera mignonne comme tout   :amour3: 







Elle porte maintenant un collier anti-puces et anti-tiques de Préventef  offert par Begum   ::  


Begum a fait un don qui permet à 4 autres chiens de bénéficier d'un collier anti-puces et anti-tiques.
Ils ont été mis à Buhma, Scheyenne, Cornwell et Mambo, 4 grands chiens dont 3 sont réservés pour la France    :Embarrassment: k: 

 :merci:  Begum   :bisous2:

----------


## begum

Merci pour ces photos, Christine!
Petite Wendy est bien mignonne, elle aurait bien besoin d'un bon toilettage, ce qui sera fait dès son arrivée. Le principal est qu'elle soit à l'abri, en bonne santé et protégée. J'ai hâte qu'elle arrive pour suivre le programme quotidien de ma petite meute : câlins, longues promenades, sieste, bonne nourriture et grand ardin le week-end et toutes les vacances!

----------


## Paskaljevic

J'ai hâte de voir Wendy chez vous, Begum, heureuse et profitant enfin de la vie    ::  



Voici maintenant des photos d'une autre adorable petite chienne, d'un genre différent de Wendy.

C'est la petite Daisy   :amour3: 

Elle a environ 3 ans, fait autour de 8 kilos.

Puce N° 688052000001632

Daisy avait fait des petits avant d'être évacuée du refuge de Backa Topola. C'est pour ça qu'elle a encore un peu les mamelles qui "tombent"; mais ça va disparaître peu à peu.







Daisy est une gentille chienne, calme et amicale.

Elle attend toujours des adoptants ou, à défaut, une FA.

Elle peut aussi être parrainer pour payer les frais de sa pension    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Elle, c'est la petite Lune, une chienne de poche absolument craquante     ::  

Elle a 5-6 ans et fait 4 kilos !!!

Puce N° 688052000001573







Lune attend toujours son adoption ou, à défaut, une FA  ::  

Elle peut aussi être parrainée    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Franky est un papy d'environ 10 ans.  C'est un chien très calme et placide.

Puce N° 891013990021899

C'est une crème de chien !

Voici des photos de lui quand il a été évacué du refuge de Backa Topola alors qu'il était dans un très mauvais état...



Depuis qu'il est en pension chez Katya et soigné, Franky va beaucoup mieux ! 

Quelques photos de lui prises aujourd'hui :







Franky attend toujours quelqu'un pour lui ouvrir son coeur et sa maison    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici des photos de Randy prises aujourd'hui. Il est magnifique ce petit père !!! 

Il a environ 1 an et fait 8 kilos.

Puce N° 688052000001593





Vite des adoptants pour ce très joli loulou    ::  

Il peut aussi être parrainé pour payer sa pension   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Lui, c'est Mambo.

Il a 4 ans d'après son enregistrement à la centrale canine serbe.

Puce N° 891013990039716.

Le voici au refuge de Backa Topola, avant son évacuation vers le refuge de Katya.
Il était dans un mauvais état (problème de peau) et il avait une inflation des intestins.



Katya l'a soigné. Ses problèmes de peau sont en voie de guérison complète !

Par contre, il a un petit problème musculaire à sa patte-arrière droite; mais ça ne l'empêche pas de marcher et de courir.

Voici de nouvelles photos de Mambo prises aujourd'hui :







Mambo attend son adoption ou, à défaut, une FA  ::  

Il peut aussi être parrainé      ::   ::   ::

----------


## Flo13

J'ai vu sur le forum de Mukitza que Ciprian (le chien qui s'était échappé lors du covoiturage d'avril) a été attrapé....   ::  
Félicitations à l'association qui ne l'a pas laissé tomber.

----------


## lakota03

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je devais prendre Gary en accueil, malheureusement j'ai en ce moment une petite chienne en accueil, elle est dominante et tout ce passe mal à la maison, mes chiens sont trauma+ ils vivent très mal cette situation, il va falloir que je reprenne des choses de zero avec eux, Karine est au courant de la situation, merci à toi de comprendre ce que je vis en ce moment, merci de ton soutient


il vaut mieux savoir ce genre de choses avant l'arrivée du chien...bon courage ...

----------


## smudgyupsy

cela fait une semaine que je parle de ces loulous autour de moi
une amie voulait prendre un chien, je lui ai donné le lien sur les malheureux d'Etela

et elle a craqué sur Suzie et/ou Kiny
en même temps comment ne pas craquer !!!

comment doit elle faire pour les adopter ???

----------


## bagatelle

Il faut envoyer le formulaire de candidature ci joint (copier, coller, remplir, renvoyer) à [email=mukitacontact@gmail.com:mimjvfxc]mukitacontact@gmail.com[/email:mimjvfxc]
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... tion-et-fa
La responsable des placements prendra contact avec elle par la suite .

----------


## Paskaljevic

Allez, on se mobilise pour ces gentils loulous qui attendent emcore leur adoption, ou bien une FA  ::  

Merci de parler d eux autour de vous    ::   ::   ::

----------


## smudgyupsy

j'ai mon entretien téléphonique aujourd'hui en fin d'apèrs midi !!!
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## kitchoupi

> j'ai mon entretien téléphonique aujourd'hui en fin d'apèrs midi !!!
> k:


Et??? Petit coeur conquis?   :amour:

----------


## smudgyupsy

et maintenant j'attends la réponse !
ça va être long !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> et maintenant j'attends la réponse !
> ça va être long !


pOUR QUEL TOUTOU??

----------


## Paskaljevic

Penny est toute jeune, elle a environ 1 an et fait 8 kilos. Elle a été évacuée de Backa Topola en urgence pour stérilisation.

Puce N° 688050000476059

Nouvelles photos de Penny prises il y a 4 jours :





C'est une jolie et gentille petite louloute, petit gabarit qui rendra ses adoptants heureux, j'en suis sûre !

Vite une maison accueillante pour cette fifille    ::  

Elle peut aussi être parrainée    ::

----------


## smudgyupsy

> Envoyé par smudgyupsy
> 
> et maintenant j'attends la réponse !
> ça va être long !
> 
> 
> pOUR QUEL TOUTOU??


je n'ai pas de préférence,
un loulou de moins de 10 kgs ou 2   :bisous3:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici la jolie Nessa qui a été évacuée du refuge de Backa Topola.

Elle a 1 an et 1/2 et fait 11-12 kilos.

Puce N° 688052000001658









Vite des adoptants pour cette jolie chienne toute jeune !!!

Elle a son post personnel sur Mukitza.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Paskaljevic

Voici des photos de Clarence, prises il y a quelques jours.

C'est un gentil chien, plus tout jeune. Il est très calme et un peu timide.

Puce N° 891013990040063





Il a choisi une des niches et aime y faire la sieste 


Clarence est un beau chien qui mérite de finir sa vie dans une maison accueillante.

Merci de penser à lui !

Il peut aussi être parrainé.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## corinnedukerque

Clarence est très beau, je diffuse pour lui sur le forum de Filémon :

http://lerefugedefilemon.forumactif.com ... uvre#60011

 :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Paskaljevic

La piste autrichienne pour l'adoption de Cindy, n'a pas abouti    ::  

Cindy est donc toujours à l'adoption    ::  

Voici de nouvelles photos d'elle faites aujourd'hui à la pension :








Là, elle est à côté d'un chiot     ::  



Cindy est une toute jeune chienne absolument adorable, douce, câline, gentille, tendre.
Une merveille de petite chienne qui vous suit partout pour se faire cajoler   :amour4: 

Le fait qu'elle n'ait plus que 3 pattes ne l'empêche pas de se déplacer...

Elle fera le bonheur de ses adoptants, c'est sûr !

Merci de penser à elle pour une adoption ou, à défaut, une FA.

Elle a son post personnel dont voici le lien : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323444-ci ... ight=cindy

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lim

Randy, ce ne serait pas plutôt une femelle ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Non, c'est un jeune mâle    ::

----------


## LAURENCE69007

::  

je pleure de lire tout ça !!!!

il est clair que je vais me joindre à toutes les personnes ici qui vont envoyer des dons !
je le fais dès demain

*svp me tenir informée de la reception de mon chêque........*

bravo à tous ceux qui aident ces pauvres bêtes..... c'est horrible.....!!!!!

----------


## fabienne h

Je vous envoie un CHQ de 100 Euros pour votre action.
Merci encore de tout ce que vous faites pour eux.

----------


## bagatelle

Merci du fond du coeur à toutes deux. Un récapitulatif des dons sera fait prochainement.

----------


## valoup

salut à tutti !!

Joséphine a été adoptée ce WE, elle venait de chez vous...quelle belle aventure avec elle, elle me manque mais super famille adoptante
quelle est la date du prochain voyage à laquelle des loulous vont rentrer  SVP ?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Super nouvelle pour Joséphine, Merci   :amour3: 

Le prochain voyage est prévu en juin ou juillet    ::

----------


## redcocce

Bravo pour Joséphine cette belle petite chienne aux poils argentés...
Très heureuse pour elle et merci à vous de lui avoir permis de sortir de backa Topala....  :bisous2:

----------


## bagatelle

> salut à tutti !!
> 
> quelle est la date du prochain voyage à laquelle des loulous vont rentrer  SVP ?


Deux voyages sont prévus, le premier vers la mi juillet (dates précises à définir), le second en aoüt (idem pour les dates)
Pour l'instant, nous avons une vingtaine de toutous de réservés.

----------


## Paskaljevic

> Gary attend toujours d'être adopté ou, à défaut, une FA. 
> 
> 
> 
> Il a eu les pattes amputées suite à une gangrène. 
> 
> 
> Il a été trouvé dans la rue, avec les pattes déjà infectées et gangrénées. 
> Il a été opéré deux fois et maintenant il va bien.


Vite des adoptants pour Gary, ou bien une FA  ::   ::   ::  

C'est un adorable petit chien, très calme et Ok avec ses congénères   :amour3:

----------


## bagatelle

Quelques photos du refuge dans lequel LAssociation Mukitza a pu placer les chats de Backa Topola. Pour eux aussi la situation était devenue dramatique, lenvironnement de chiens tous en grande détresse se montrant plus quhostile. 6 chats ont dailleurs payé de leur vie cette promiscuité ingérable.

Le refuge de Danitza a donc récupéré 20 chats de chez Etela. Vous pourrez constater les excellentes conditions de vie qu'elle leur offre et combien ils sont tous beaux et bien soignés ! Nous allons acheter qq sacs de croquettes RC pour aller lui donner en Juillet... et lui porter des paniers/couffins.

Danitza nous dit que 2 de ses chats ont eu une opération assez grave Okac  Apra mais que maintenant ils vont mieux. Elle aussi a été malade très fatiguée. Globalement les chats d'Etela vont bien, seuls deux ont encore des problèmes aux yeux. 

Plus que jamais votre soutien est nécessaire. Sans vos dons, rien ne sera possible. Un grand merci à vous tous.

[center:3n07vzv9]













































[/center:3n07vzv9]

----------


## bagatelle

> Mise à jour des dons parvenus :
> 
> Cookies : 30 euros
> Claire A.F. : 34 euros
> Marie H : 35 euros
> Martine R. : 100 euros
> Jeanne L. : 200 euros
> Kitchoupi : 80 euros
> Audrey G. : 40 euros
> ...


Un grand merci pour votre générosité   :amour:

----------


## Corinne91

Voici des nouvelles de Kristina ( la jeune femme qui habite au refuge avec son ami ) qui sont arrivées ce soir : 


Nous avons reçu le traitement antiparasitaire (ektanon et neostomosan) et gicleurs de dr. Jaksic. Le premier processus de l'aspersion les chiens, nous avons fait par nous-mêmes, à l'intérieur de l'asile (y compris les maisons des chiens et autres endroits où les chiens dorment, herbe, terre ... partout) C'est 100% réussi, mais nous ne pouvions pas attraper tous les chiens pour les vaporiser avec le produit. Dimanche, nous devons répéter le processus de l'aspersion, encore une fois. Nous allons avoir de l'aide (enfin nous l'espérons). 
Dans la dernière lettre nous avons pensé utiliser la canne à sucre pour faire de l'ombre dans les parcs en la mettant sur les structures de ferr), ou alors nous avons suggéré des couvertures de toits en plastique au lieu de la canne. 
Nous espérons que vous avez obtenu l'e-mail avec photos de l'emplacement où nous avons prévu de construire les enclos pour mettre les quelques chiens un peu agressifs. Il nous faut : Poutre en bois, fil de fer barbelé et tous les autres matériaux ce qui est nécessaire pour la construction des cases pour les chiens coût-200 d'euros. Nous avons prévu de construire trois enclos , la dimension de l'un d'eux est de 3 mètres par 2,5 mètres. 
Les chiens qui sont supposés être dans ces enclos sont maintenant en place et depuis un moment il n'y a ni combats entre les chiens et il n'y a plus de chiens blessés. ( là j'ai pas compris si les enclos étaient déjà faits car ils n'ont pas eu les fonds pour acheter les matériaux  ) On va demander des pécisions à Vida ou Réa. )

[color=orange]Kristina parle ensuite d'un problème lié à l'évacuation des déchets du refuge...
Nous avions pensé profiter des camions de Komgrad qui viennent livrer la nourriture deux fois par semaine pour qu'ils repartent avec les poubelles du refuge mais ce n'est pas possible ...[/color

]Les gens de "Komgrad", nous ont dit qu'ils n'ont pas les conteneurs et il ya aussi un problème pour eux de prendre les conteneurs de sortir la poubelle sur le trashyard public. Nous ne pouvons pas mettre à la poubelle (excréments de chien, sale paille humide ...) sur le camion parce qu'il ya beaucoup de déchets (excréments de chien ....) et que ce camion est uniquement pour la livraison de nourriture. ( entre nous si l'on arrivait à leur fournir des grands sacs plastiques costauds pour mettre les déchets sans risque de déversement ou de perçage sur le camion ça pourrait peut être fonctionner... ).

Nous avons problème avec la stérilisation des chiennes. dr. Jaksic gard les chiennes 10 jours minimum en post opératoire . dr Jaksic a une place limitée dans la clinique surtout qu'il prend également des chiens blessés et ils doivent aussi être là au cours de la période de traitement médical. Du coup ça embouteille pas mal à la clinique.. ompte tenu de celà, hier on a parlé avec Christine et comme il y a plusieurs chiennes bien enceintes, par précaution Vida va aller en chercher 3/4 pour les conduire à la stérilisation à Belgrade afin de ne pas prendre le risque de les voir accoucher au refuge faute de disponibilité vétérinaire ( car Dr Jaksic a aussi des clients !!! ) ou de place en post opératoire...

Kristina dit que certaines chiennes sont impossible à attraper ; Vida doit leur envoyer des sédatifs afin qu'elles puissent être capturées en douceur.

Enfin ils traitent quelques chiens avec des problèmes de peau avec de l'Avdocate... Kristina et Tamas sont vigilants car ils ont dis que les mamans qui allaitaient encore ne recevaient pas d'Advocate pour le moment, que serait fait une fois que l'allaitement serait terminé.

Comme vous le voyez, ils ont pris leur rôle et leur travail au sérieux, ont la situation en main, prennent des bonnes initiatives et de plus ont l'air de se sentir à l'aise au milieu de la communauté canine.

----------


## zyzanye

se sont des anges !!!!  ils sont remarquables !!!    ::

----------


## begum

Ces améliorations font chaud au coeur; un grand bravo à Mukitza! Néanmoins il reste beaucoup d'inquiétudes pour ces chiens que vontils devenir quand le refuge fermera  dans 1 an?

----------


## bagatelle

Nous allons tenter, avec votre aide à tous, d'en placer un maximum en France. Vous pouvez nous aider en diffusant autour de vous et en parlant de nos loulous qui attendent une famille en France... Nous ne savons pas quand le refuge sera fermé, mais nous devons nous dépêcher de trouver le plus de familles possibles...
Ceux qui n'auront pas trouvé leur famille seront dispatchés dans des refuges en Serbie, cela nous fend le coeur car ils n'auront que peu de chance d'être adoptés par la suite, nous tentons de nous organiser afin de préparer leur évacuation dans des refuges aux conditions de vie 'supportables".

----------


## virginie2424

donc à l'heure actuelle, il n'y a aucun nouveau chiens qui arrivent au refuge ?

je suppose qu'il est impossible de séparer les mâles et les femelles  pour éviter les naissances ?

----------


## bagatelle

Nous avons mis en place un plan de stérilisations avec la clinique vétérinaire de Backa Topola. Six à huit chiennes sont stérilisées tous les huit à dix jours en fonction des places disponibles dans sa clinique. En principe, il prend les femelles gestantes en priorité.

----------


## tresgos

vous aviez parlé de racheter le refuge d étela qu en est il?

----------


## bagatelle

Il n'est pas question de racheter le refuge... trop lourd à gérer, trop loin, et la maison est détruite.

----------


## tresgos

c est vrai qu il est loin de tout 
mais après les photos stupéfiantes de bonheur que  ai vu grâce a vous et au deux jeunes c est dommage
l essentiel est de placer le plus de toutous possible
je diffuse,,,,   ::

----------


## chupachup

Est ce que vous avez une idée approximative du nombre de chiens qui restent sur place ?

----------


## bagatelle

A peu près 300    ::

----------


## begum

Bien replacer 300 chiens, ce n'est pas une mince affaire.

----------


## erdeven

Je viens d'arriver sur ce post....Quelle misère aussi à l'étranger....

J'ai lu quelques pages, mais il y en a 36, donc désolé pour ma question (peut être aussi idiote) mais pourquoi le refuge doit-il fermé? (désolé mais je viens de rentrer, je lirais le post en profondeur un peu plus tard).


En tout cas en effet, placer 300chiens, c'est pas choses facile...

----------


## christelle07

le refuge a brûlé et la personne qui s'en occupait est morte dans l'incendie.

----------


## erdeven

Ah mince    ::   , désolé...

----------


## begum

Quels sont les 10 chiens qui viennent en France en juillet  (à part Wendy qui vient chez moi si la pré visite de Corinne a été ok, je n'ai pas de nouvelles)?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Il s'appelle BAK. Il n'est pas de Backa Topola. Il est d'une petite ville à environ une heure de Backa Topola.

C'est une jeune Sar pei martyrisé qui cherche une famille aimante.

Si quelqu'un de SOS Sar pei pouvait m'aider, ça serait super !

Voici le lien sur son post que je viens de créer : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t327919-ba ... ght=serbie

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## bagatelle

> Quels sont les 10 chiens qui viennent en France en juillet  (à part Wendy qui vient chez moi si la pré visite de Corinne a été ok, je n'ai pas de nouvelles)?


Voici la liste provisoire des chiens qui rentrent en juillet et en août :

PRUNELLE
SCHEYENNE
MINDY
BLAJA
LILA
VODKA
PIPO
SUZY
KINY
LUNE
GRIBOUILLE
MEILI
THEA
BIANCA
CORNWELL
WENDY
MALI
MILA
PAULINE

----------


## Corinne91

Je mets ci-dessous les derniers dons reçus pour les chiens de Backa Topola ( pensions, parainnages, dons libres... ) 

Domilafon : 150 euros
Laurence CH 69007 : 30 euros
Mistigrette : 100 euros (pour Milena) 
Armelle : 35 euros ( pour Pipo )
Michel Rubis : 75 euros ( pour Charly et Nessa )
Fannette : 35 euros ( pour Penny ) 
Nathalie C 75012 : 15 euros (pour Nero )
Nuage : 70 euros (pour Clarence )
Mounie : 35 euros ( pour Tanga ) 

Merci du fond du coeur de nous aider pour continuer à faire vivre ce refuge 
Actuellement les dépenses portent sur :
 - les stérilisations et soins des chiens du refuge ( environ 10 chiennes par semaine en ce moment ) ; j'ai relancé le vétérinaire pour qu'il nous envoie les fiches des chiens soignés et opérés
 - les salaires de Kristina et Tamas ( 400 euros par mois )
 - les pensions ( le plus gros poste actuellement )
 - les frais annexes ( matériels pour améliorer/consolider un peu les structures des parcs, gaz, pekrupa ( semoule ), produits de déparasitage... ) 
- les frais de préparation des chiens arrivant en France ( environ 80 euros par chien ) Christine tu confirmes ? 
- l'aide apportée à Danica pour les 23 chats qu'elle a pris sous son aile ( 230 euros/ mois ) 

Pour le moment il reste encore une cinquantaine de sacs de croquettes au refuge ; nous avons la livraison bi hebdomaire de Komgrad ( viande ) et la chance que Kristina et Tamas cuisinent ce qui est très important ! tant pour nos finances que pour la santé des chiens 
Par contre sous peu il va falloir réapprovisionner en croquettes.

Enfin, nous allons faire le point précisément cet été mais il faudra surement faire construire une vingtaine de niches supplémentaires car il n'est pas question qu'il y ai cet hiver des chiens qui dorment dans des trous gelés, dans la neige ou dans la boue. 

Alors une nouvelle fois MERCI de ne pas vous désintéresser du sort des animaux de Backa Topola ; maintenant grâce en partie à vous la vie au refuge est redevenue digne pour ses occupants. Nous avions pris l'engagement moral de ne jamais les laisser tomber malgré l'ampleur de la tâche et avoir obtenu ce résultat est pour nous tous un énorme soulagement.

----------


## chupachup

:Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## CoCo_

Bravo pour tout se que vous faites ! 


Bon courage à vous et au loulous !  :amour:

----------


## silly_nathalie

:Embarrassment: k: 

Contente de savoir que mon chèque est bien arrivé. Je posterai lundi ma petite participation aux frais de pension de Nero pour le mois de juin.

Bravo en tout cas et bon courage!!!    ::

----------


## bagatelle

Des nouvelles photos du refuge de Danica, elle est fatiguée et a eu trois chats opérés.











Nous avons 23 chats de Backa Topola chez elle, Corinne lui a fait un virement de 230 euros (10 euros par mois par chat)
Merci de votre aide à toutes   :amour:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je relance pour Gary.



C'est un chien encore jeune, qui fait 11 kilos. 

Il a eu les pattes amputées suite à une gangrène.



Il a été trouvé dans la rue, avec les pattes déjà infectées et gangrénées.
Il a été opéré deux fois et maintenant il va bien.

C'est un adorable chien de petite taille qui est très calme, gentil.

Merci de penser à lui. Il attend toujours sa famille adoptive ou bien, à défaut, une FA  ::   ::   ::  

Gary a tous ses papiers en règle, y compris son test sanguin/rage pour entre dans l'UE.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

GARY n a pas de post ici et sur Mukitza?

----------


## Paskaljevic

Non. Ca serait bien si on pouvait lui en faire un    ::

----------


## momo

Qui peut faire un post à GARY SVP?
 :merci:

----------


## Paskaljevic

Je viens de lui en faire un    ::  

Voici le lien : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t329142-ga ... ie#7303670

Vite, une famille pour ce très gentil loulou    ::   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

up !!

----------


## linda014

Y'a t'il eu des adoptions ou solutions trouvées pour quelques uns d'entre eux ?

----------


## ancolie01

_quelques photos prises lors de ma visite au refuge fin Mai :_

_séquence émotion... :_ 

*les puces en liberté devant le refuge :*











*adorable puce :*







*La cafèt.  * 



Un petit curieux, forcément ça sent trop bon   ::  



*Marmite des petits :*



*Marmite des grands :*



*Parc derrière la maison :*

















*Lui est un amour avec les humains, mais un furieux avec ses congénères :*



*A l'inverse, cette puce se fait attaquer, il lui arrive toujours quelque chose :*





*Eux sont séparés mais je ne me souviens pas de la raison, ils ont un grand espace :*







*Qui c'est que j'ai retrouvé à peine entré dans le refuge ?? Le petit sorti de la fourrière cet été que j'avais appelé Zauvek ?*





la suite ce soir...

----------


## ancolie01

*Le petit parc :*





*Les grands parcs :*









*Trop heureuse de revoir ce toutou qui d'habitude était toujours couché, si triste :*





*Parc des femelles stérilisées :*





*Lui est tout seul car agressif :*



*La quarantaine :*

----------


## ancolie01

Je suis également allée voir le refuge de Danica "Novi Sad Cat's" qui s'occupe à merveille de "nos" petits protégés, je rajoute quelques photos à celles que bagatelle a posté du jour de ma visite 

*la puce que je cherchais sur les photos depuis Juillet, qui était toujours sur le rebord de la fenêtre de la grange, à part des autres chats ?*



*Petite maman qui était si mal en point cet été :*



*Angel ? ce chat a quelque chose de spécial :*



*Casper (petit blanc):*



*Mara ? minuscule, un amour de chat*



*La puce noire et blanche vient aussi de chez Etela*





*J'ai adoré ce refuge, les chats y sont bien, ils sont aimés ? Danica qui tient le refuge est super, elle fait tout pour eux, j'adore les aménagements, ils ont de quoi grimper, s'amuser, j'ai rencontré également Silvija qui fait beaucoup pour le refuge, qui vient environ 3 fois par semaine après son boulot l'aider.*

----------


## lakota03

encore tout ce petit monde a évacuer....  :Frown:

----------


## BBJPDS

Je renouvelle mon message de début mai :



> _C'est un détail mais j'ai établi deux petits virements  permanents le mois dernier : 5 euros pour Becej et 5 euros pour Backa Topola. Ce virement n'apparaît pas dans la liste. Normal_?


Je vais finir par croire que 5euros ou rien, c'est pareil. Moi qui insiste tant pour qu'à l'inverse les gens envoient plutôt 5 euros en virement permanent que rien. À la fin de l'année ça fait 60 euros. 12 personnes qui versent 5 euros / mois = 12 personnes qui versent chacune 1 fois 60 euros. Je coupe les cheveux en 4 mais.... Moi perso je ne peux pas faire mieux.
Je sais que ça ne doit pas être évident à compter ("Alors celle-là, 5 euros depuis... 3 mois ça fait... 14 et elle... 5 euros depuis.. 5 moi sça fait.. 25.. "(etc  :Embarrassment:  au secours!)
Biosus à tous les 4 pattes et à  ceux qui les aident   ::

----------


## lakota03

5e +5e ça fait....je pense que corinne a zappé(beaucoup de job en ce moment) ,elle m'aapé mon chèque aussi....  ::

----------


## viryoutoo

tous les petits dons font des gros sous, moi aussi des fois lesd fins de mois sont durs mais 5 euros pour eux, c'est super!!! il faut continuer!

----------


## BBJPDS

> _tous les petits dons font des gros sous, moi aussi des fois lesd fins de mois sont durs mais 5 euros pour eux, c'est super!!! il faut continuer!_


T'inquiète Viryoutoo, bien sûr que je continue !* Virement permanent mensuel*.   ::

----------


## chupachup

up !

----------


## nebuleuse75

Je vais également apporté ma petite contribution de 40 (chèque), car je suis toute chamboulée de tout ce que je viens de voir et lire.......  ::

----------


## fabienne h

Je vous fais parvenir un CHQ de 50 Euros pour le refuge. Merci

----------


## lakota03

merci a vous tous ,on repart en serbie fin de semaine on ramène des petits et des photos ....MERCI!

----------


## bagatelle

Les conditions de vie et les besoins du refuge ayant changé, un nouveau post a été crée pour continuer à venir en aide aux chiens de Backa Topola :

viewtopic.php?f=42&t=333932

Merci du fond du coeur de ne jamais les oublier.

----------


## vidau fabienne

j ai cru comprendre qu un des loulous arrivé en france avait disparu , un gros pépere  bhuma me semble t il , qu en est il , il se serait echappé   ::   ::  pt pere j espere que rien de grave ne lui est arrivé   ::

----------


## lakota03

viewtopic.php?f=52&t=335118

----------


## dadatsun

gary a til un topic sur le nv forum??

----------


## bagatelle

Je viens de voir que son topic avait été classé dans les archives...   ::  
Si un modo pouvait le remettre à l'adoption, merci.

Voici son topic sur Mukitza :

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs ... light=gary

Sinon, j'en profite pour donner des nouvelles des chiens de Backa.

Depuis le mois d'avril, une cinquantaine d'entre eux ont trouvé leur famille en France, qu'elle soit d'adoption ou d'accueil .
Nous avons fait deux voyages sur place pour les ramener, l'un en juillet, l'autre en août. Deux voitures en juillet, trois en août. 700 euros de frais par voiture   ::  

Kristina et Tamas qui s'occupent des loulous depuis le mois d'avril et qui restent sur place 24h sur 24 nous reviennent à 400 euros par mois, une opération parrainage lancée sur Mukitza a permis de couvrir ces frais   ::  

Il manquait 25 niches pour que chaque toutou puisse s'abriter l'hiver, les sorcières de Mukitza se sont côtisées, elle seront achetées très rapidement   ::  

Il fallait réparer le toit de l'infirmerie afin que les chiens malades ou opérés puissent disposer d'un local sain et sec. Nous avons trouvé moyen de commander un toit amovible qui pourra être emmené le jour où le refuge sera vendu, il a été financé par des dons et un donateur qui souhaite garder l'anonymat. Les travaux vont bientôt commencer. Coût : 1800 euros   ::  

La fondation Bardot nous fait don de 4 t de croquettes en urgence car les chiens n'avaient plus à manger, merci à eux   ::  

Il nous reste un gros problème à régler : nous devons rembourser le plus vite possible le prix des pensions des 64 chiens évacués depuis novembre de l'année dernière et le chiffre est élevé, 5 à 6000 euros   ::  
C'est beaucoup, mais l'évacuation leur a sauvé la vie car ils étaient tous en danger. Beaucoup d'entre eux ont trouvé leur famille et coulent des jours heureux.

Sinon, nous avons eu une épidémie foudroyante pendant quelques semaines au refuge, des toutous en forme tombaient comme des mouches le lendemain, nous en avons perdu une quinzaine en deux semaines   ::   Nouveaux frais de véto pour tenter de comprendre ce qu'ils avaient et de donner un traitement préventif à tous les chiens. D'après les vétos et les bilans sanguins, sans compter les autopsies, il s'agirait d'une maladie transmise par les puces....

Un autre cas est survenu, très inquiétant : la petite Pauline est très malade, elle a été évacuée en clinique, le véto pense que c'est une maladie transmise par les rats cette fois ci et cette maladie serait très contagieuse.... Nous attendons et tremblons et allons tenter d'éliminer les rats d'une manière douce, nous y réfléchissons.

Voilà, si des rescuriens veulent nous aider encore et toujours (merci du fond du coeur pour toute l'aide qu'ils nous ont déjà apportée), ce serait merveilleux pour ce refuge qui nous tient tant à coeur. Les chiens qui y vivent n'ont que nous pour les sortir de là, nous ne les laisserons jamais tomber.

----------


## dadatsun

savez vous le nom de ces maladies qui les tuent??? 

 existe t il un traitement préventif ? ..et curatif ??

----------


## bagatelle

Aux dernières nouvelles, il s'agirait de la Tularémie, maladie très grave et contagieuse transmise par les rats. Le refuge en est infesté, nous tentons de trouver une solution pour éradiquer l'épidémie et nous débarasser des rats sans mettre la vie des chiens en danger....

----------


## dadatsun

existe t il un vaccin ou traitement préventif pr que les chiens ne l attrapent pas ? 

 le sort s acharne sur ces pauvres petits qui ont déjà tant souffert ... c est tellement injuste  :Frown:  ...

----------


## bagatelle

Pas de vaccin existant à ma connaissance  :Frown: , mais nous n'avons plus de nouveaux décès depuis deux semaines...

----------


## dadatsun

avez vous trouvé une solutiopn pr les rats ?? ... sinon , ça risque de revenir très vite ....

----------


## bagatelle

Nous cherchons des solutions possibles sans mettre en danger la vie des chiens... L'équipe qui se rendra sur place en octobre mettra quelque chose en place pour tenter de réduire leur nombre. Je pense qu'il a augmenté depuis l'évacuation des chats du refuge...

----------


## albane 44

Peut-on avoir des loulous qui sont au refuge???  Merci

----------


## bagatelle

Oui bien sur.

Ici c'est Galia, une petite chienne adorable âgée de 1 à 2 ans, elle est stérilisée et cherche une fa ou famille d'adoption.


Andrea, petite chienne d'un an, adorable, ok congénères, adore jouer et en quête de câlins


Mandy, petite teckel mignonne comme tout, stérilisée, deux ans environ

----------


## bagatelle

J'en profite pour donner des nouvelles du refuge : les deux jeunes serbes qui s'en occupent aujourd'hui sont vraiment très bien, ils aiment les chiens et font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour améliorer leurs conditions de vie.
Une épidémie nous a amenés à faire vacciner tous les chiens du refuge en urgence....
Les chiennes attendant des petits sont conduites systématiquement à la stérilisation pour éviter de nouvelles naissances...
Nous nous battons sans relâche pour trouver de nouvelles familles prêtes à accueillir l'un de nos protégés avant l'hiver qui s'annonce très rude pour eux une nouvelle fois...
Nous avons acheté 60 niches supplémentaires afin que tous les chiens puissent s'abriter du froid cet hiver et fournirons la paille nécessaire afin qu'elle soit changée le maximum de fois.
Nous avons fait réparer le toit de l'infirmerie afin que les chiens malades ou faibles puissent être mis à l'abri cet hiver.
Une aide de FB nous a permis de recevoir 360 kg de croquettes, nous n'avions plus de quoi les nourrir...
Nous avons ramené les chiens évacués en pension au refuge afin de faire des économies (obligatoires vu la situation de nos finances)
Les frais liés aux pensions et frais vétos sont énormes, nous naviguons au jour le jour mais manquons de sous pour pouvoir rembourser tout l'argent que nous devons.
Si des rescuriens veulent nous soutenir en envoyant des dons, ce serait merveilleux et bon pour notre moral...
Je remets l'adresse de l'association où les dons peuvent être envoyés (bien préciser au dos du chèque pour c'est pour le refuge de Backa Topola)
Association Mukitza
11 route de Limours
91470 Les Molières

La situation du refuge s'est nettement améliorée, mais pour pouvoir continuer notre combat nous avons réellement besoin de soutien.
Merci du fond du coeur aux personnes qui répondront présentes...

----------


## fabienne h

Merci pour ces nouvelles. Encore bravo pour le travail fourni.

----------


## albane 44

Oui, merci pour ces nouvelles.

Les loulous sont si loin... mais on pense quand même à eux et on envoie une petite aide quand on peut.

----------


## zaza30

acceptez vous les virements? si oui merci de m'envoyer vos coordonnées bancaire, je n'ai pas de chéquier...ce que vous faites est respectable et magnifique, je n'ai pas beaucoup de moyen mais je ne peux resister a un faire un geste, bon courage a vous et a eux...

----------


## bagatelle

Merci de nous aider à continuer à sauver ces loulous, ils sont encore 250 au refuge et nous sommes en train de les vacciner contre les maladies infectieuses...

----------


## partenaire77

Je cherche à acheminer des croquettes (premier prix) du nord 77 au siège de Mukitza dan le 91.
Aujourd'hui 500 kg environ, peut être plus puisque nous avons 2 tonnes à distribuer.
Nous avons aussi du matériel, couvertures...
Je ferai un don de 180 euros en décembre.
Tel donné en MP.

----------


## bagatelle

Merci beaucoup Partenaire  :: . Corinne ne parvient plus à se connecter sur rescue, elle n'a pas du recevoir votre mp.
Pourriez vous me communiquer votre n° de tel par mp, je le lui transmettrai.

----------


## Coline54

Bonjour, y a t'il des nouvelles du refuge ? le froid et les rigueurs de l'hiver sont bien là  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Corinne et plusieurs personnes étaient sur place ces jours ci. Plus de news sur le forum Mukitza !

----------


## partenaire77

Je poste mon chèque aujourd'hui.
250 kg de croquettes sont parties -Merci à M-R-, il en reste à nouveau 500 kg. ::

----------


## Coline54

Je n'arrive plus a me connecter sur Mukitza pour les news... j'ai essayé tous les mdp mais rien....

----------


## bagatelle

> Je n'arrive plus a me connecter sur Mukitza pour les news... j'ai essayé tous les mdp mais rien....


Tu tentes de te connecter sous quel pseudo ? Vais m'en occuper

----------


## bagatelle

> Je poste mon chèque aujourd'hui.
> 250 kg de croquettes sont parties -Merci à M-R-, il en reste à nouveau 500 kg.


Merci beaucoup partenaire  ::  Je préviens Corinne pour les 500 kg restants.

----------


## bagatelle

> Bonjour, y a t'il des nouvelles du refuge ? le froid et les rigueurs de l'hiver sont bien là


Témoignages des personnes qui se sont rendues sur place :

"Nous sommes bien arrivés, pas de neige mais du froid et l'accès est juste limite pour le camion ! 
Nous avons retrouvé Tamas et Kristina en plein travail et leurs avons remis tous vos présents     (chaussures, nourritures, vêtements, couteau suisse....), nous avons  pu visiter l'infirmerie terminée (toit, porte, chauffage, électricité et  eau chaude) T & K étaient très heureux de pouvoir se laver à l'eau  chaude. Ici la nuit tombe très vite (16h30). 
Le local de quarantaine  est toujours occupé par Scherlock, Rex (un BA), et deux autres chiens,  il n'est plus possible de maintenir les animaux la bas en hiver, Alain  et Tamas iront dès demain chercher les matériaux pour transférer cet  endroit dans le prolongement de la grange où il y a les congélateurs  afin que les chiens soient abrités du vent et de la pluie... Cet  aménagement nécessite l'achat de quelques matériaux mais ne devrait pas  être trop compliqué et onéreux. 
Nous passerons voir les chiens de la  fourrière demain matin, puis nous irons à la ferme nourrir les chiens  et leur apporter de la paille dans leurs niches, ensuite chez Anna lui  remettre un peu de nourriture pour ses animaux et quelques vêtements...  Nous essaierons d'aller rencontrer le Docteur Deak afin de faire sa  connaissance. Nous devons aussi aller déposer les cadeaux pour VID de la  part de Bernadette. Demain soir, nous invitons Tamas et Kristina à  manger avec nous à l'hôtel, et nous nous dégagerons un peu de temps pour  prendre des photos du refuge, des chiens, et faire de soins (couper les  poils, soins des oreilles des yeux....) 
Bonne nuit à tous nous sommes vraiment fatigués..."

"
Ce matin pour commencer nous sommes allés à la fourrière, les  travaux d'agrandissement ne sont pas encore terminés, mais une dizaine  de chiens étaient la, baignant dans leurs excréments, assoiffés et  affamés et un mort parmi eux .... Les travailleurs de la ville étaient à  proximité et ce sont approchés pendant qui nous leur donnions à manger à  travers les grilles.  Ils ont accepté d'ouvrir pour que nous entrions  et puissions nourrir les chiens... Lorsqu’ils ont mis de l'eau ils se  sont tous jetés dessus et ne s’arrêtaient plus de boire... Plusieurs  d'entre eux étaient dans un mauvais état, tremblaient de froid, et  toussaient, les employés ont accepté de nous confier plusieurs chiens,  nous avons pu en prendre 7. 
Nous sommes immédiatement allés chez le  vétérinaire (Jaksic car le Dr Deak n'était pas disponible et nous  n'avions pas beaucoup de temps). (Photos en rentrant) Parmi eux un très  vieux chien de 15 ans, baptisé OLDY, il est quasiment aveugle, est très  fatigué, on est certaine que si il était resté là ba il serait mort très  rapidement (il dort aussi avec nous cette nuit avec 2 autres rescapés);  Nous sommes retournés avant que les employés ne partent à 13h apporter  deux ballots de paille que nous avons mis dans le grand box pour les  chiens restant)
Ils ont tous été examinés et soignés un par un. Set a  lui aussi été emmené chez Jaksic car il a un problème de pattes et un  trou sous la gorge JASKIC dit que c'est de l'artrithe mais il n'a  absolument pas mal   .
Nous  sommes allés ensuite à la ferme déposer les colis notamment de  Giroflée, la petit caniche noire que nous avions fait toiletter cet été  est malheureusement décédée écrasée par une voiture, le petit teckel  beige lui a été libéré de son attache et vit maintenant dans le sas de  l'entrée de la maison.
Ensuite nous avons rendu visite à Boris et Vid  pour déposer les cadeaux donnés par Bernadette (photos à venir), il  était très content)
Puis direction la maison d'Anna pour déposer  croquettes chiens et chats et quelques vêtements, Anna qui nourrit les  chiens des rues a reconnu quelques chiens que nous venions de sortir de  la fourrière (qui s'y trouvait soit disant capturé pour agréssivité).
Puis  direction le refuge, sous une tempête de neige, (le camion ne peut plus  rouler jusqu'au refuge) nous nous entassons tous dans le 4x4 d'Alain ! 
La  nuit est tombée très vite nous avons pu distribuer quelques gateaux et  voir quelques chiens comme Ingrid Sam Gracia Sergent Pep's Masha... Nous  avons aussi récupéré LISA qui vivait depuis sa stérilisation sous une  bache près de la caravane de K&T, nous l'avons mise dans  l'infirmerie au chaud; elle aussi a un grand besoin d'être pris en  charge par une famille qui lui redonne confiance et lui laisse le temps  nécessaire à évoluer.
La petite chienne qui ressemble à Babeth qui  était blessée en Octobre et qui était à l'attache s'appelle Madeleine  elle vit maintenant avec Tamas et Kristina elle est beaucoup plus calme."

"aujourd'hui nous faison deuw groupes, une équipe va chercher les chiens  et les chats à Bella, et déposer de l'argent au refuge de Beceej,  l'autre équipe va au refuge, prendre des photos des chiens et faire  quelques soins car peu de temps hier pour faire tout ca et la nuit était  déjà presdque tombée.
Il y a beaucoup de neige....
Pour Set, le  trou sous sa gorge n'est pas lié à l'artrithe je me suis mal exprimée.  Mais il ne lui a rien donné pour ça. Il a été adorable chez le véto et  durant le transport un gros nounours.
Hier nous avons vu Anita et  Didoo et Emile qui allaient plutot bien, il en demeure pas moins très  triste de les voir dans la boue et le froid alors qu'ils sont en quête  d'affection et de caresses derrière les grillages..
Oldy le vieux  chien a veugle a été calme toute la nuit il a vraiment du mal a déglutir  car quand il essaie de boire il lape il lape mais rien ne vient et il  ne mange rien nnon plus il va être mis sous perf chez Jaksic  aujourd'hui.
Roméo, Chamalow, et Sherlock sont heureux de leur nuit au chaud   "

"je voulais voir ...j'y suis alleé....j"ai vu...

Trois mots :

Courage  ....celui d'un jeune couple qui donne son temps ...tout son temps  ....sans compter ....le froid ,la neige,la chaleur l'été...tout ça fait  partie de leur quotidien ....et toujours un sourire ...que dis _je ?un  "smile" permanent sur des visages rougis par le froid...et toujours  prêts à un nouvel "accueil"...un mot ,une caresse au "nouvel arrivant"  celui qui est parfois passé à deux doigts de la mort....

cruauté  de "l'humain" enfin celui là qui devrait l'être...un "anéantissement  "volontaire et cruel de la race animale sans égard ;sans regard;sans  regret,sans un geste ,en toute  indifférence...et surtout en toute  impunité...


émotions ....la joie du sauvetage de quelques  têtes poilues ....la tristesse de penser qu"on pourrait encore faire  plus....le dégoût de certains "humains" .....le stress d"une arriveé et  le regret d'un départ...l'épuisement d"un jour ,d'un seul petit jour  quand tant de choses encore sont à faire ...l'espoir dans le regard des  "loulous voyageurs" espoir encore troublé par un voile d'inquiétude d"un  avenir encore inconnu

.....et aujourd'hui...une pensée qui ne me  quitte pas ...plus...celle d'avoir toujours oublié le dernier dans le  couloir d'une mort certaine et de se dire "celui là aussi...encore celui  là...j"aurais pu encore un dernier.....  "

----------


## Coline54

Ton récit est superbe, je me doute que vous avez vu des choses vraiment pas cool et de votre sentiment d'impuissance pour les derniers restés, c'est fabuleux que vous ayez pu en sortir un maximum... la bêtise humaine est toujours présente hélas ... heureusement que Tamas et Kristina sont là en permanence pour les loulous et que vous faites le maximum pour aider
Pour mon pseudo Mukitza je pense que c'est celui de Rescue ou bien Coline tout seul j'ai essayé les différentes options mais cela ne fonctionne pas....

----------


## bagatelle

Je ne trouve aucun de ces pseudos dans la liste des membres, tu devrais te réinscrire sous un nouveau pseudo...

----------


## albane 44

Superbe récit Bagatelle: j'en ai les larmes au yeux!

Quel courage il vous faut pour vous affronter à une telle misère!

Je ne peux que vous dire toute mon admiration pour tout ce que vous faites et vous aider par quelques dons... mais ce n'est rien par rapport à tout ce que vous faites!

----------


## bagatelle

Je n'ai fait que transcrire trois témoignages des bénévoles qui se sont rendus sur place cette fois ci...

Merci beaucoup pour tes dons, ce sont les dons qui nous permettent d'avancer et de continuer à sauver le maximum de loulous de ce refuge ...

----------


## binga

bonjour, 
J'ai vu plutôt par hasard les photos de binga sur cette discussion. Quand vous dites qu'elle " fait le bonheur de sa famille", rien n'est plus vrai. Binga, a peine reconnaissable a présent, va très bien. Elle aboie beaucoup, des que quelqu'un passe. on rigole en disant que c'est notre "sonnette". Jamais, oh grand jamais elle n'a mordue, ni n'a été menaçante. Elle a ses petits défauts, incapable de résister a un morceau de pain qui traine par exemple. Quand elle est en présence d'un petit enfant, elle ne saute ni n'aboie ni ne "fait la fête" comme si elle comprenait qu'il ne faut pas effrayer un enfant.Nos enfants, 16, 14 et 13 ans restent volontiers a la maison pour une soirée, si " binga est la" Elle est drôle, elle aboie pour sortir et aboie quand elle veut rentrer ( nous sommes en pleine campagne). elle a une passion pour les balades en foret et chasse : elle rabat le gibier sur nous ! on on ne sait pas quoi faire, nous ne sommes pas chasseur, mais elle est très fière ! Elle va bien. Et on est tellement heureux de l'avoir avec nous !

----------

